# Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 [PS3/360]     - Part 5



## Tazmo (Mar 13, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 13, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2013)

Firrrrrrrrst !

This game is awesome because it has sexy beast madara in it !


----------



## lathia (Mar 13, 2013)

So.... how is this game? Skip for 4!?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 13, 2013)

I enjoyed it. Specially loving the jinchuuriki. 

How do you unlock the fragment?


----------



## Pirao (Mar 13, 2013)

DedValve said:


> I enjoyed it. Specially loving the jinchuuriki.
> 
> How do you unlock the fragment?



Do the chakra fragment quest for that frog in Konoha. When you get to 5000, it tells you to go for a special fragment in Kumo.


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2013)

I find myself using the same characters as in Storm 2 and Generations.
Mostly the rookies, as I've gotten used to playing as them.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 13, 2013)

Nagato and Hanzo are too OP


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2013)

Nagato is very good in this game, yeah.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 13, 2013)

THe Final battle is a pain in the ass -_-


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 13, 2013)

Utakata and Fuu are my favorite characters :3


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 13, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Nagato and Hanzo are too OP



Hanzo I've yet to find incredibly annoying, but Nagato takes zero talent to use, yes. If you ever lose to one, never be surprised. Just know your opponent settled for an easy mode character and grin about it.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2013)

> I can ignore Naruto and Sasuke... But you seriously don't consider Kiba OP? He's probably the most broken character in the game.. I can't.





> Bro but you main Kiba and Sage Naruto and Sasuke.  One's not even just OP, he's broken lol. I'll give you props for Ino though.


I'm not sure why you guys consider Kiba, SM Naruto, and Hebi Sasuke OP. The only thing I can see being OP is SM Naruto's KN6 Transformation, which I specifically avoided using unless going up against someone whose using one of the major OP characters.

Masked Man I consider OP, because he literally is game breaking. You can't attack after he's does a grab or an ultimate. Some times his ultimate is successful when it really should have been blocked. His jutsu also allows him to combo cancel so easily that you really need to time your combos absolutely perfectly to stand any chances of doing anything to him. 

So can you guys tell me the reasons for those characters being OP, like I did for the masked man? Just wondering if there is something I'm missing about them that makes them so good.

Personally the way I tend to evaluate if a character is OP though, is if I can beat that character with a Low Tier character like Pre-TS Sakura on an average basis. Since I can beat Kiba, SM Naruto, and Hebi/Akatsuki Cloak Sasuke with Pre-TS Sakura and other low tiers with some consistency I don't consider them OP. However that's simply not possible against Masked Man, Deidara, Pre-TimeSkip Tenten, or Onoki (assuming your not playing a total newbie). Kisame and MS Sasuke are also nigh impossible to defeat with Low Tier characters, though I think I have beaten them once or twice with low tiers.



Gilgamesh said:


> Nagato and Hanzo are too OP



From my experience Nagato is borderline OP, but not as bad as several other characters, all you have to do is get in Nagato's face and brawl him to death at least that's how I've beaten Nagatos. As for Hanzo I really don't see why he'd be considered OP, I have played with and against him a-lot and never saw anything that was cheap come from him. Hanzo would have been OP in generations due to having so many poison delivery methods, but it seems like they nerfed poison is Storm 3.


----------



## Pein (Mar 13, 2013)

Hanzo is broken as hell. Him and Nagato are the bane of my existence in storm 3.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2013)

Pein said:


> Hanzo is broken as hell. Him and Nagato are the bane of my existence in storm 3.


Why is Hanzo Broken? I really want to know.


----------



## Pein (Mar 13, 2013)

he has ridiculously fast combo's, long fast grab, fast jutsu and poison out the ass.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 13, 2013)

Pein said:


> he has ridiculously fast combo's, long fast grab, fast jutsu and poison out the ass.



Yeah he's pretty bullshit but surprisingly I barely ever go against him.


----------



## Illairen (Mar 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Hanzo I've yet to find incredibly annoying, but Nagato takes zero talent to use, yes. If you ever lose to one, never be surprised. Just know your opponent settled for an easy mode character and grin about it.



Sadly he`s my favourite  naruto character so I have to play as Nagato 

In my opinion Danzou is still the most broken character in storm though


----------



## Pein (Mar 13, 2013)

Illairen said:


> Sadly he`s my favourite  naruto character so I have to play as Nagato
> 
> *In my opinion Danzou is still the most broken character in storm though *



danzo could be wrecked easily by a few a characters, I would put his awakening as overpowered but the rest of his moveset is fine.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 13, 2013)

Having just recently unlocked EMS Sasuke I've now collected the full cast. I've found myself playing as Tenten more than I used too, like Generations I'll use Temari and/or Kankuro as support but with her new awakening the three of them are a delightful combination. I've also been trying out each of the Jinchuriki and finding team ups I like for each of them.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 13, 2013)

Illairen said:


> Sadly he`s my favourite  naruto character so I have to play as Nagato



My point still stands. Do what you like though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2013)

Can someone tell me if supports can be used in awakenings ?
characters without awakening action and with no physycal change.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 13, 2013)

HAnzo is op NERF that shit CC2


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2013)

Pein said:


> he has ridiculously fast combo's, long fast grab, fast jutsu and poison out the ass.



Having Fast combos and a good grab just means he's decent not OP.  His jutsu is just okay imo, it tends to miss a-lot. Also poison is not as good in this game as it was in Generations. 

Granted maybe I should play with him more to make sure. But from what I have seen he's Mid to High Tier, but has nothing on the really OP characters like Madara or Masked Man.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 13, 2013)

Pwning a Minato spammer with Darui, feels good man.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2013)

Minato's awakening mode can really kick your ass, especially in solo mode.

dude can use awakening action during combos and air combos, and can juggle after the awakening action.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Minato's awakening mode can really kick your ass, especially in solo mode.
> 
> dude can use awakening action during combos and air combos, and can juggle after the awakening action.


Yeah Minato's awakening is a bit broken now that they added the whole teleport to Kunai.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 13, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Minato's awakening mode can really kick your ass, especially in solo mode.
> 
> dude can use awakening action during combos and air combos, and can juggle after the awakening action.


Well, he only used the awakening action from like 20 feet away and spammed supports and Rasengan, I destroyed him in close quarters.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2013)

The secret to beating any com player is to simply wait till they run towards you and than use your ultimately 9/10 times it lands.


----------



## Kid (Mar 13, 2013)

Really hate it that they didn't give Edo Itachi another moveset


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 13, 2013)

Kid said:


> Really hate it that they didn't give Edo Itachi another moveset


I'm more annoyed that he has a separate slot. Gaara too, and he has even less differences that Itachi does.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 13, 2013)

im kinda disappointed Madara didn't have perfect susano'o...then again,

that'll probably be in the next game


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 13, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> im kinda disappointed Madara didn't have perfect susano'o...then again,
> 
> that'll probably be in the next game



Well at least story wise the Kages were fooled into thinking he showed his true strength. It took all that effort to penetrate Imperfect Susano'o, Perfect Susano'o would likely wipe them out in the next installment.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 13, 2013)

^yeah perfect susano will most definitely be on the next game and it's going to be....the definition of OP. hashirama will too with his sage mode + budha statue.

i have a feeling sage mode kabuto is gona be a bitch too fight also


----------



## Walkway (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anyone have any tips for playing Utakata effectively? I can't quite figure out how to make his bubbles...erm...useful.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 13, 2013)

im gonna lmao at how they have Hashirama powered up 

seriously, in the game Yamato rivals Hashirama. How the fuck are they gonna haxx Hashirama

you've got Moukton dragon, sage mode, Buddha statue, flower world, hashi's moukton clones. seriously anime only fans are gonna be like wtf 

and tobirama of course

we'll see his space time jutsu eventually the dude fuckin raised a finger and orochimaru, sasuke, suigetsu, and Juugo all freaked out


----------



## Vash (Mar 13, 2013)

Turrin said:


> So can you guys tell me the reasons for those characters being OP, like I did for the masked man? Just wondering if there is something I'm missing about them that makes them so good.



I don't agree with Sage Mode Naruto and Sasuke being OP. So I have nothing to say about them. But Kiba:

> One of the fastest characters in the game.
> Chakra dashes into you twice.
> Akamaru attacks you from behind when you try subbing an attack, meaning you either get hit or you waste 2 subs.
> His jutsu attacks from 2 places. Stop Kiba and your likely to be hit by Akamaru anyway.

There's also more stuff I'm forgetting.

I made a post about this before, but I can't find it. It's the general consensus that Kiba is OP/broken. It's a competition between him or Chiyo over which char is the most broken.

There's a reason CC2 nerfed him in Storm 3.



> Personally the way I tend to evaluate if a character is OP though, is if I can beat that character with a Low Tier character like Pre-TS Sakura on an average basis. Since I can beat Kiba, SM Naruto, and Hebi/Akatsuki Cloak Sasuke with Pre-TS Sakura and other low tiers with some consistency I don't consider them OP.



Do you play online? Because I'm finding it really hard to believe you beat Kiba players online using Part 1 Sakura... Unless they are beginners having their first match, or they are for some reason playing with their feet, there should be no way you are winning the majority of the time. An average Kiba player will always beat an amazing Part 1 Sakura player.

------

I like using Hanzo, oh gawd why make him OP?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2013)

Jak said:


> I don't agree with Sage Mode Naruto and Sasuke being OP. So I have nothing to say about them. But Kiba:
> 
> > One of the fastest characters in the game.
> > Chakra dashes into you twice.
> ...


These are fair points, but I think that just makes Kiba a good brawler, rather than being OP. I mean I beat a very high ranking person who was using Kiba with Pre-Ts Sakura, so it's hard for me to consider him OP. I mean granted that was one time, but I never been able to beat a high ranking person with Pre-TS Sakura, when they are using Masked Man, Deidara, or Pre-TS Tenten.



> made a post about this before, but I can't find it. It's the general consensus that Kiba is OP/broken. It's a competition between him or Chiyo over which char is the most broken.
> 
> There's a reason CC2 nerfed him in Storm 3.


All the Puppet people are annoying as hell, but I wouldn't consider Chiyo the most OP. I literally just beat a fairly decent player who was using Chiyo, by just throwing Shuriken at her lol. To me the most broken is Masked Man or Pre-TS Tenten.



> Do you play online? Because I'm finding it really hard to believe you beat Kiba players online using Part 1 Sakura... Unless they are beginners having their first match, or they are for some reason playing with their feet, there should be no way you are winning the majority of the time. An average Kiba player will always beat an amazing Part 1 Sakura player.



Yes I play online and like I said I beat a high ranking dude with Kiba. Though that was one time, but I have beaten lesser ranking (not newbies, just not Kage or Hero Rank) people who use Kiba with Pre-TS Sakura many times before. 

At one point I was really good at generation though, so maybe I was just that good lol, but I don't think that's why. I think Kiba can be beaten with most characters if you pick the right support and know how to evade Gatsuga.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 13, 2013)

Did i miss anything important?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 13, 2013)

Turrin said:


> I'm not sure why you guys consider Kiba, SM Naruto, and Hebi Sasuke OP. The only thing I can see being OP is SM Naruto's KN6 Transformation, which I specifically avoided using unless going up against someone whose using one of the major OP characters.



They're considered overpowered because they have benefits over other characters that make them easier to use. The easier a character is to use, the harder it is for other characters to keep up with these guys, making them OP. SM Naruto was one of the original OP characters since Storm had online. His Rasengan speed is just too freaking fast. Literally in the blink of an eye you'll take damage from that. The speed makes it too fast for you to formulate a sub or block it efficiently. His  grab is also excellent in his favour due to him using a clone. The clones in his moveset also make it hard to sub sometimes. I won't even bother with his awakening.. I wouldn't necessarily call SM Naruto bordline OP, but he's definitely not low or mid-tier. Taka Sasuke's another char I wouldn't consider OP, as he takes _some _skill to use due to his unique moveset. Kiba is an OP character, no question about it for reasons already explained.



> Personally the way I tend to evaluate if a character is OP though, is if I can beat that character with a Low Tier character like Pre-TS Sakura on an average basis. Since I can beat Kiba, SM Naruto, and Hebi/Akatsuki Cloak Sasuke with Pre-TS Sakura and other low tiers with some consistency I don't consider them OP. However that's simply not possible against Masked Man, Deidara, Pre-TimeSkip Tenten, or Onoki (assuming your not playing a total newbie). Kisame and MS Sasuke are also nigh impossible to defeat with Low Tier characters, though I think I have beaten them once or twice with low tiers.



You have an odd way of judging a character's OPness. They're only OP if you can't beat them, is what you're trying to say? And characters you can beat don't make them OP? Many people can beat almost any OP character with any low-tier of their choosing, but that doesn't change the fact that they're still OP. It's the way a character performs and the level of ease it takes to dominate other characters that determine their OPness. Because there's no skill needed to use these characters is what gives these players an unfair advantange.


----------



## -JT- (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi guys  Just thought I'd post in the new thread and let you all know that I still don't have the game!


----------



## KevKev (Mar 13, 2013)

I haven't owned any of the NUNS games except the ones on PSP...I'm waiting for the last one when the manga ends...


----------



## Sunspear7 (Mar 13, 2013)

fireking77 said:


> THe Final battle is a pain in the ass -_-



Ugh yes, I had no problems until the final battle. But camera goes crazy during that one and I can't see shit.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 13, 2013)

As far as OP... yeah. I think Jak and Aeiou covered it nicely.

Hebi Sasuke I spoke too quickly, I'm thinking of Taka Sasuke (I think, trying to remember), whatever has Inferno Style as a jutsu... fuck. Just the other day I was raeping this guy online with TS Lee and he whips out Sasuke when Minato didn't cut it... and just did not stop with that jutsu. It can take two subs if you aren't careful. :/ Yes he was spamming, but between that jutsu and his grab...guh. I don't know if he should be considered OP or just god tier, but either way, he's overplayed for a reason. He's exceptionally strong.

I'd rather go up against him than any Nardo any day though. 



Pein said:


> danzo could be wrecked easily by a few a characters, I would put his awakening as overpowered but the rest of his moveset is fine.



This.

Stahp with the Danzou is broken thing, whoever said it. His awakening is Nardo level, that's about it. Outside awakening he's average in all other ways. :c



-JT- said:


> Hi guys  Just thought I'd post in the new thread and let you all know that I still don't have the game!



Me neither. :c I'm probably looking at a way longer wait than I thought. Probably early April for me.


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 13, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Minato's awakening mode can really kick your ass, especially in solo mode.
> 
> dude can use awakening action during combos and air combos, and can juggle after the awakening action.



his awakening isn't that hard to counter. just be fast enough to block it, his action doesn't damage the guard as much as some other actions. like kakashi for example, his awakening action is near impossible to avoid. it's fast as shit and breaks guard so easily.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 13, 2013)

Why the hell does the game say I'm from the Asia region?


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 13, 2013)

the most annoying character to beat online would be the fu (7 tails) users.  i was destroying this guy and then he awakens into that darn bug and wipes out all my health  it's almost impossible to attack that thing because of the way it flys when it attacks. and those darn bijuu bombs 



Deathgun said:


> Why the hell does the game say I'm from the Asia region?



it does that to me as well. dunno why when i live in europe


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 13, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> his awakening isn't that hard to counter. just be fast enough to block it



So he can guard break you and tear you up while you're most vulnerable? His action ensures he'll be on top of you in subs because he can regain two immediately upon Awakening, which leaves you to either bite the dust, cross fingers that you can outdash him, rely on supports to keep him at bay, or hope that your Awakening is just as fast and hard-hitting as his.



Daxter said:


> As far as OP... yeah. I think Jak and Aeiou covered it nicely.
> 
> Hebi Sasuke I spoke too quickly, I'm thinking of Taka Sasuke (I think, trying to remember), whatever has Inferno Style as a jutsu... fuck.



Just say Susano'o Sasuke or EMS Sasuke as they have Inferno Style, because Hebi or Taka being OP is a joke xD


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 13, 2013)

Jak said:


> There's a reason CC2 nerfed him in Storm 3.


In what way? I haven't gotten the game yet and it would be nice to know before going in. The only real thing that somewhat makes Kiba balanced is that his ougi kind of sucks. If he was given PST Kiba's Garoga ougi...he would need to be banned.


----------



## Vash (Mar 13, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> In what way? I haven't gotten the game yet and it would be nice to know before going in. The only real thing that somewhat makes Kiba balanced is that his ougi kind of sucks. If he was given PST Kiba's Garoga ougi...he would need to be banned.



My post from the previous thread:



Basically, Akamaru can be knocked down now, the same way you can knock down the puppets of a puppet user. While Aka is down, Kiba can't do any combos.

Aka's only down for 1 - 2 seconds, but that's still enough to get in and attack. Plus the slightest thing will knock him down.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 13, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> In what way? I haven't gotten the game yet and it would be nice to know before going in. The only real thing that somewhat *makes Kiba balanced is that his ougi kind of sucks*. If he was given PST Kiba's Garoga ougi...he would need to be banned.



Lolno. You don't need an ultimate to win with a character that high-tier, it doesn't justify his lack of weakness elsewhere. I'm talking about Storm 2 and Gen Kiba, don't pay much attention to him in 3 since there are stronger people out there now.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 13, 2013)

Jak said:


> My post from the previous thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thats good, though hopefully it  isn't as bad as with puppet users. I never really used them much but when I have in Generations their puppets would be retarded sometimes and fall down for seemingly no reason.

He can still attack though right, just not finish any combos that involve Akamaru? Or is he unable to throw a single punch until Akamaru gets up?



SoleAccord said:


> Lolno. You don't need an ultimate to win with a character that high-tier, it doesn't justify his lack of weakness elsewhere. I'm talking about Storm 2 and Gen Kiba, don't pay much attention to him in 3 since there are stronger people out there now.


I'm aware of that, I use Kiba a lot and never even activate his ougi. I was more saying that hes already broken enough even without a good ougi.


----------



## Vash (Mar 13, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Well thats good, though hopefully it  isn't as bad as with puppet users. I never really used them much but when I have in Generations their puppets would be retarded sometimes and fall down for seemingly no reason.



Nah I wouldn't say it's as bad as the puppets. But he does get knocked down by kunai also. Akamaru sometimes doesn't stand right next to Kiba, so that puts him out of harms way, and stops him from getting knocked down by projectile jutsu. 



> He can still attack though right, just not finish any combos that involve Akamaru? Or is he unable to throw a single punch until Akamaru gets up?



Nope, he can't attack. Pressing circle does nothing while Aka is down, Kiba will just stand there. I can't comment on Jutsu's or ultimates though, as I forgot to test them out earlier lol.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 13, 2013)

Still no word on that "4th Ninja World War" option in Online Mode. How come?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 13, 2013)

Wait 4th ninja war option what?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 13, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Wait 4th ninja war option what?



[YOUTUBE]zNQwVIROZls[/YOUTUBE]

*0:24*

Under 'Player Match', there are 4 options: Player Match, Endless, Tournament, and _Ninja World War Map_ (guess I got the name wrong, sorry). What does that last option do? I remember in a trailer, it showed the lobby with sessions out of /4, /6, and /8.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 13, 2013)

That sounds another tournament option to me


----------



## DedValve (Mar 13, 2013)

Talon merc is apparently usable now. Maybe now I'll finally play as him.


----------



## PopoTime (Mar 13, 2013)

i think i've just about had it with PS3 online.

Im not very good to start with so thats a factor 

In my experience ( Since release) Ps3 online is nothing but rasenspammers, and Madara/Rinnegan Tobi spammers)

Although i was horrifically raped by a guy using Darui, He would literally lock on and zone in, substitution did fuck all to help, i was literally wombo comboed into a horrific death.

This week i've also had at least 5 instances of me beating someone to around 1/4 health (somehow) and then the connection "magically" goes to shit, allowing the other guy to comeback, redbar then ultimate jutsu me.

and i've verified its not my connection thats the problem (every other game works just fine), so that only leaves the possibility that some a-holes are using Lagswitches


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 13, 2013)

Jak said:


> Nah I wouldn't say it's as bad as the puppets. But he does get knocked down by kunai also. Akamaru sometimes doesn't stand right next to Kiba, so that puts him out of harms way, and stops him from getting knocked down by projectile jutsu.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he can't attack. Pressing circle does nothing while Aka is down, Kiba will just stand there. I can't comment on Jutsu's or ultimates though, as I forgot to test them out earlier lol.


I just used Kiba in a tournament today, that little nerf didn't slow me down at all. Ran though the whole thing until I screwed up at the end. 

I never realized how hax he is though, great against Nagato scrubs.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 13, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> i think i've just about had it with PS3 online.
> 
> Im not very good to start with so thats a factor
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that man. I'm not exactly a godly player myself, so I sympathise. It makes it that much harder when not only good players get you, but spammers too. 

What's a lagswitch?  /newb?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 13, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> i think i've just about had it with PS3 online.
> 
> Im not very good to start with so thats a factor
> 
> ...



Seems like quite the tough experience you've had there. 

Don't worry, Mr. Popo. There are gonna be times when everyone online seems like a belligerent fuck  (99.999%). Soon, with time, you'll grow immune to these people and your skill will sky-rocket. Keep strong.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2013)

Subscribing to this thread.


----------



## slickcat (Mar 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ENMuBB6rewY[/YOUTUBE]

lol


----------



## PopoTime (Mar 13, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Sorry to hear that man. I'm not exactly a godly player myself, so I sympathise. It makes it that much harder when not only good players get you, but spammers too.
> 
> What's a lagswitch?  /newb?



A lagswitch is basically a lightswitch in the middle of an ethernet cable to your console.

When you flick it twice it makes an interruption in the connection, causing the game to lag.

Basically if you time it right, your opponent (me in my case ) cant do anything whilst you put combo after combo on him. It's completely unfair and sheer hax


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 13, 2013)

Most times I get minato paused with his eyes closed and it looks cute.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 13, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> A lagswitch is basically a lightswitch in the middle of an ethernet cable to your console.
> 
> When you flick it twice it makes an interruption in the connection, causing the game to lag.
> 
> Basically if you time it right, your opponent (me in my case ) cant do anything whilst you put combo after combo on him. It's completely unfair and sheer hax



Eeeeeeeeeeeewwwww.

Were you playing ranked? Are people that tardy to pull a stunt like that? Like that actually _happens_? 




Well I'll be.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 13, 2013)

playing ranked is annoying my record sucks. I've only faced spammers and 3 people that were acutally skilled (which was damn fun) but seriously they should have slots for spammers and people of actual skilled instead of just "stronger" players


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 13, 2013)

Sakura and Neji "Pigs don't have hands."


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 13, 2013)

Just finished the final battle and it was pretty good. I'm interested to see if Storm 4 will follow this break from canon and to be honest, I hope it does. I already have the manga and the anim? so to see the game do something different is fine by me.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree with you Jaruka, fans will bitch no matter what


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 13, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sakura and Neji "Pigs don't have hands."



They actually have that title in the game?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> They actually have that title in the game?



Yeah, they do, awesome. 

Tried Utakata against a couple friends in a -singles- match, he is very strong in a close environment. I handily beat Minato with him, someone I expected to be a really impressive counter with Flying Raijin, but as it turns out, Utakata's bubbles can knock him out of the animation. Very deadly character.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 13, 2013)

In their War uniforms, yes 

NejiSaku, gg


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 13, 2013)

sakura wasn't shown lately because she bawling over Neji's death and Tenten gave no shits

Neji x Sakura will come through after rinne tensei revives Neji


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 13, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> I agree with you Jaruka, fans will bitch no matter what


Glad to hear someone else liked it. It broke up the pace of the manga with Kakashi not being there (thus Tobi is still a threat as they don't know how to counter him), The Kage have a small victory and it gives us time to put Itachi vs Sasuke in the next game separate from the events across the continent. 

I think it makes sense or else the next game would be over extremely quickly.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 13, 2013)

The way they went about it though, Obito could revive Juubi in secrecy and go about their plan while everyone is busy celebrating, lol


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 13, 2013)

That aside, the story telling was epic. Did you catch how Kushina was talking about Minato in the beginning and then in the end when we still think it's kushina talking of Minato... its really Sakura or Hinata talking about Naruto in past tense? That was a complete shocker for me.

Itachi and Sasuke vs Kabuto, Madara owning the Gokages. Im wondering how exactly will Naruto fight Tobi since the mask cracked and Kakashi and Gai, plus B will be simple overkill, despite how it took all of them just to hit Tobi. I hope Kakashi gets more updates I can just imagine his combos will have kamui in it and his awakening he'll be able to go intangible


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 13, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> That aside, the story telling was epic. Did you catch how Kushina was talking about Minato in the beginning and then in the end when we still think it's kushina talking of Minato... its really Sakura or Hinata talking about Naruto in past tense? That was a complete shocker for me.
> 
> Itachi and Sasuke vs Kabuto, Madara owning the Gokages. Im wondering how exactly will Naruto fight Tobi since the mask cracked and Kakashi and Gai, plus B will be simple overkill, despite how it took all of them just to hit Tobi. I hope Kakashi gets more updates I can just imagine his combos will have kamui in it and his awakening he'll be able to go intangible



I loved that. The way that I saw it was that Kushina was talking about Minato in the beginning and then it turns out that she's also talking about Naruto, the two of them are so similar, powerful and both are the children of prophecy and I quite like that she says that she loves her Son after comparing him to Minato.

The way I'm seeing it is that Tobi will either wear the same mask again (and will be broken manga-style) or CC2 will introduce a new mask. This was we can put Kakashi and Gai back in the fold for the reveal of his identity. As for Madara I'm expecting a rematch that ends the way it is supposed to with Final, Perfect, whatever Susano'o. I know it seems annoying but it's the way CC2 had to do it given how far ahead of the anim? they are. I also assume the Kakashi and Gai fight will include no bijuu.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow cc2 actually made the game hard in free battle lol im having a hard time with the cpu im glad cc2 fixed this either that or i just suck lol


----------



## Motochika (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anybody noticed that Jirayia has been getting downgraded in each of the Storm games? It's a shame. Surprisingly Tsunade has been smooth to play with.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 13, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Has anybody noticed that Jirayia has been getting downgraded in each of the Storm games? It's a shame.



Uh, how has he changed between Storm 2 to Gen to Storm 3? He has always been a slow character, but its very much possible to win with him. Just takes more skill than other players.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Uh, how has he changed between Storm 2 to Gen to Storm 3? He has always been a slow character, but its very much possible to win with him. Just takes more skill than other players.



I dunno I just played with him in the event timeline and he just felt so slow. I'm just complaining about the changes within the series itself. Storm 1 Jiriyia was fantastic.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 13, 2013)

Motochika said:


> I dunno I just played with him in the event timeline and he just felt so slow. I'm just complaining about the changes within the series itself. Storm 1 Jiriyia was fantastic.



Didn't experience him in Storm 1. A lot of characters slowed down in 3 though, Jiraiya hasn't changed at all. He could've used Instant Awakening, or at least a combo speed buff. If Kisame could get one, why not him?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 13, 2013)

Can you get booted from a tournament in the middle of it?


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 13, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Can you get booted from a tournament in the middle of it?



Nope, but if the host leaves then it's all over.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 13, 2013)

Zoan Marco said:


> Nope, but if the host leaves then it's all over.


That would figure, right as I was going to win.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 13, 2013)

So far ems sasuke and nagato and neji are my fav characters


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 13, 2013)

after 27 ranked battles I finally got my first win


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 13, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> after 27 ranked battles I finally got my first win


Describe the match.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 13, 2013)

Meh, I finally know how it feels to be the guy wit the bad connection in this game. Playing this game online on my campus doesn't seem possible to me anymore lol. Connecting is hard enough but in game is noticeably bad too. Can't wait till I move to an apartment so I won't have to worry about the connection. Until then, I'll have to mostly practice on cpu's.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Describe the match.



my team was Hashirama as my main with Hiruzen and Tobirama as my supports. He had Hanzou and I forget who the supports were, but I was just out taijutsuing him at a point, until his supports came in. It was extremely frustrating his supports were annoying me they were long ranged I believe. I almost bit the dust when I ran out of subs then I got one back and used Hashi's throw but he bounced back and almost team ultimate me but tobirama pulled through right after I subbed and I finished him when he subbed through Tobirama with Hashi's ultimate jutsu 

I swear I was gonna flip something if he disconnected 

but he didn't but now my heads hurts


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 14, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> my team was Hashirama as my main with Hiruzen and Tobirama as my supports. He had Hanzou and I forget who the supports were, but I was just out taijutsuing him at a point, until his supports came in. It was extremely frustrating his supports were annoying me they were long ranged I believe. I almost bit the dust when I ran out of subs but tobirama pulled through and I finished him when he subbed through Hiruzen with Hashi's ultimate jutsu
> 
> I swear I was gonna flip something if he disconnected
> 
> but he didn't but now my heads hurts


Stressed yourself out man. 

Sounds like a good match though, props for beating a Hanzou, they're the bane of my existence.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 14, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> my team was Hashirama as my main with Hiruzen and Tobirama as my supports. He had Hanzou and I forget who the supports were, but I was just out taijutsuing him at a point, until his supports came in. It was extremely frustrating his supports were annoying me they were long ranged I believe. I almost bit the dust when I ran out of subs then I got one back and used Hashi's throw but he bounced back and almost team ultimate me but tobirama pulled through right after I subbed and I finished him when he subbed through Tobirama with Hashi's ultimate jutsu
> 
> I swear I was gonna flip something if he disconnected
> 
> but he didn't but now my heads hurts



Try a mid extra hit in a middle of a combo when your opponent has no subs


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 14, 2013)

Zoan Marco said:


> Nope, but if the host leaves then it's all over.



They still didn't fix that issue?


----------



## Vash (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol at guys still trying to play this game like Generations.

I came up against a Masked Man spammer yesterday who couldn't even get me out of the green, poor guy 

I left him with the usual parting message...

"When you let your guard down for even a second, Son and I won't miss it".


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 14, 2013)

Jak said:


> Lol at guys still trying to play this game like Generations.
> 
> I came up against a Masked Man spammer yesterday who couldn't even get me out of the green, poor guy



They don't realize Masked Man's jutsu got nerfed yet? You're better off using combos.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Try a mid extra hit in a middle of a combo when your opponent has no subs



How do u do that?


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> They still didn't fix that issue?



Nope, the host can't leave in-game but if they dashboard or turn the console off it'll end.


----------



## Kid (Mar 14, 2013)

Do ya'll think the Edo Kages will be playable?

DLC?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 14, 2013)

For some reason I seem to preform better in this game than Gen.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

do you get anything beside ryu from winning the dual mode tournaments?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

Kid said:


> Do ya'll think the Edo Kages will be playable?
> 
> DLC?



My guess is yeah if they have the store in online mode like that. Plus they're already in the game well, at least in ultimate adventure.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 14, 2013)

Kid said:


> Do ya'll think the Edo Kages will be playable?
> 
> DLC?



No. It's already been suggested in this thread that the game cannot support DLC characters.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

^ why would that be?


----------



## Daxter (Mar 14, 2013)

Apparently something about the game engine, and the developers needing to be prepared for it ahead of time if they're going to add entire characters to the roster. 

I'm far from being an expert, there are more learned people about this stuff than me around here, but it seems to be the sad truth that adding characters might be far above what a DLC can do.


----------



## Vash (Mar 14, 2013)

The Edo Kage are already on the disc, it's not the same thing as adding brand new characters.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2013)

The Edo Kages are gonna have to be added in Generations 2 or Storm 4 I am afraid. Same goes with the Swordsmen and any other character someone feels that should've been in this game.



Jaruka said:


> Just finished the final battle and it was pretty good. I'm interested to see if Storm 4 will follow this break from canon and to be honest, I hope it does. I already have the manga and the anim? so to see the game do something different is fine by me.



I think it'd be interesting if they go for Generations 2 but this time with a story mode like Storm 2 and 3, in other words, with Boss battles. However the new thing would be that you get to play past important fights they didn't cover in previous titles for certain characters (Sasuke vs Killerbee, Sasuke vs Danzou, Killerbee/Gai vs Kisame, Naruto vs Nagato, etc). Pretty much Generations's characters paths story mode but now you can "complete" all of their defining fights. We could also play in some PTS Boss fights that they didn't do justice neither (Lee vs Gaara and heck, I think we deserve a decent PTS Naruto vs Sasuke in the VotE).

Kinda like tying up all loose ends before they move to Storm 4.



Jaruka said:


> I loved that. The way that I saw it was that Kushina was talking about Minato in the beginning and then it turns out that she's also talking about Naruto, the two of them are so similar, powerful and both are the children of prophecy and I quite like that she says that she loves her Son after comparing him to Minato.
> 
> *The way I'm seeing it is that Tobi will either wear the same mask again* (and will be broken manga-style) or CC2 will introduce a new mask. This was we can put Kakashi and Gai back in the fold for the reveal of his identity. As for Madara I'm expecting a rematch that ends the way it is supposed to with Final, Perfect, whatever Susano'o. I know it seems annoying but it's the way CC2 had to do it given how far ahead of the anim? they are. I also assume the Kakashi and Gai fight will include no bijuu.



I think the bolded will happen, aka, they'll ignore Storm 3's Naruto vs Tobi but leave the Bijuu brawl intact. I do think that we could end up fighting, again, the Gedou Mazou with Kakashi, Gai/Bee as supports. We saw a   in the manga and CC2 is likely gonna incorporate it, the same way they did with Hiruzen vs Kyuubi and Chouji vs Gedou Mazou.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

WTF

Utakada spammer holy shit are u kidding me?! And Pain and Neji as support damn


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Apparently something about the game engine, and the developers needing to be prepared for it ahead of time if they're going to add entire characters to the roster.
> 
> I'm far from being an expert, there are more learned people about this stuff than me around here, but it seems to be the sad truth that adding characters might be far above what a DLC can do.



they're in the ultimate adventure though with jutsu fighting styles already created. its not really making a brand new character if all  they have to do is give them a slot in the game


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 14, 2013)

I got owned by an Utakata user the other day, very frustrating.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

I almost won too, he had  me at like 15% health for a while I did a comeback and then his subs came back at the last second


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 14, 2013)

I only play my psn/bxgt friends


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

he's so lucky I picked my Hashirama team and not my Madara one. 

lol my Madara team is a long range users worst nightmare


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

wow I had to disconnect so bad I was getting owned

I was controlling Hashi to run towards this guy playing as Han and instead he starts running off to ditsy land or something, instead of running towards Han he starts throwing Kunai traps.... really hope that doesn't count as a loss :/

it was like open season for Trojan style spam


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 14, 2013)

I am *so* impressed with the Jinchuuriki (including War Naruto). These are the best characters that CC2 has produced thusfar in the Storm series along with Hanzo, Madara, etc.. Even Butterfly Choji, I've kept using him as well.

The thing is that with how amazing these characters are (especially Yugito and Yagura) it exemplifies how far CC2 have come since Storm 2 but some characters have the flaws of Storm 2 and next to their latest work they look very bland and aren't nearly as fun to play with.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know, I have yet to figure out which of the Jin I like most.

I've been using Kiba quite a bit, though.


----------



## Kid (Mar 14, 2013)

I think they made Hashirama far under his level

he's even the only hokage who doesn't have in awakening extra actions


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

I fear the thought of my main being abused because of a simple power boost

I like being one of the few who main Hashi


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2013)

the first is very weak and underpowered as fuck  but that's what happens when you actually make a character playable in game before their actual reveal in the manga.

Ironic how he's so fail in the game but on par with Rikodou Sennin and superior to Madara in canon


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 14, 2013)

lol 
hashirama was my main on Gens.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 14, 2013)

This is from Namco Bandai's FAQ section of their website, and yes it confirms there will be no Edo Kages, Seven Swordsmen or Ginkaku / Kinkaku DLC (DLC will be costumes as expected)


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 14, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> I am *so* impressed with the Jinchuuriki (including War Naruto)*. These are the best characters that CC2 has produced thusfar in the Storm series* along with Hanzo, Madara, etc.. Even Butterfly Choji, I've kept using him as well.



Are you sure about that? 



Inuhanyou said:


> Ironic how he's so fail in the game but *on par with Rikodou Sennin* and superior to Madara in canon



Oh we've seen Rikudou Sennin make his own entrance in the plot now?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 14, 2013)

Kid said:


> I think they made Hashirama far under his level
> 
> he's even the only hokage who doesn't have in awakening extra actions



He's the only Hokage who has unlimited chakra in Awakening mode, allowing endless pursuit  and hammering of someone without subs the entire time. 

No reason to complain whatsoever.


----------



## Zlad (Mar 14, 2013)

Great game, but ending is horrible! How can CC2 make my favorite character (Tobi/Obito) look so bad?? The fight would have been over here;



And naruto would never been able to hit Tobi/Obito  And the five kage VS madara.. lmao let's not even talk about that shit. Not hating on the game but yo Tobi and Madara running away? You can judge



SoleAccord said:


> He's the only Hokage who has unlimited chakra in Awakening mode, allowing endless pursuit  and hammering of someone without subs the entire time.
> 
> No reason to complain whatsoever.


Erm, Tsunade is same.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 14, 2013)

Zlad said:


> Erm, Tsunade is same.



Not really. 

Hashirama's recovery is so fast you can't do anything to even get it down to half, allowing endless rushing. Tsunade's chakra recovers faster in Awakening, but not Hashirama level fast. Hashirama is literally unlimited chakra, Tsunade's can still be burned out, and at least with her you have more of a chance than Hashirama who needs no relief whatsoever. They aren't the _exact_ same. Hashirama is still on another level, and will always win a chakra war in Awakening. Endless cancels are endless.

And even if you don't agree, my point stills stands. Zero reason for complaining about Hashirama with unlimited ability to pursue and cancel.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 14, 2013)

You consider Tsunade a kage?


----------



## Zlad (Mar 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You consider Tsunade a kage?


I dislike her so no... Hope she dies :amazed



SoleAccord said:


> Not really.
> 
> Hashirama's recovery is so fast you can't do anything to even get it down to half, allowing endless rushing. Tsunade's chakra recovers faster in Awakening, but not Hashirama level fast. Hashirama is literally unlimited chakra, Tsunade's can still be burned out, and at least with her you have more of a chance than Hashirama who needs no relief whatsoever. They aren't the _exact_ same. Hashirama is still on another level, and will always win a chakra war in Awakening. Endless cancels are endless.


Oh my bad


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

awakened Hashi is good. but damn sure not edo Madara good


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 14, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> awakened Hashi is good. but damn sure not edo Madara good



That's depending on if Madara can keep Hashirama at bay or not. Madara doesn't have shit on Hashirama in CQC if the player using Hashirama isn't terrible with sub choices and when to engage. It shouldn't even be a close fight.


----------



## Zlad (Mar 14, 2013)

Who do you guys like? I prefer Sasuke EMS


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2013)

i was playin naruto 2 on xbox, sai sends a straight up gay love letter to naruto, shit is crazy, naruto was all like , sai i don't go that route.
__________________


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> That's depending on if Madara can keep Hashirama at bay or not. Madara doesn't have shit on Hashirama in CQC if the player using Hashirama isn't terrible with sub choices and when to engage. It shouldn't even be a close fight.



Madara is faster though. Not only his attack speed, but his side steps as well. It's almost like comparing Yamato and Itachi in regards to striking and sidestepping speed. 



Zlad said:


> Who do you guys like? I prefer Sasuke EMS



still haven't unlocked EMS Sasuke, I don't think. I have enton Sasuke but not Enton sword Sasuke how do u unlock him?

my faves are Madara, Hashi, Nagato and Kimi


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i was playin naruto 2 on xbox, sai sends a straight up gay love letter to naruto, shit is crazy, naruto was all like , sai i don't go that route.
> __________________



Same in Storm 3 dude.

Sai wants to fights Naruto to get a better bond with him.
He read that in a book.
Sakura comes and ask for to return her the book he borrowed.
The title was "Relashionship guide : How to advance to the next level with your loved one." or something.

Sakura was all "Ewww ! You're obviously busy, I'm on my way."
Naruto was all


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2013)

the game has some weird hints about sai and naruto


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 14, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Madara is faster though. Not only his attack speed, but his side steps as well. It's almost like comparing Yamato and Itachi in regards to striking and sidestepping speed.



Then you need to play that much better and force sub usage. With unlimited chakra, YOU need to be on offense more than Madara. There's no beating that range. If he's faster, you need to be smarter.


----------



## Kid (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Jaruka (Mar 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Are you sure about that?


In my opinion, yes. The Jinchuuriki have the creative flair that was somewhat lacking in Storm 2 and Generation's movesets. I would say they're on par with Sage Naruto. With many of the characters and Storm 2 it would feel like hit, hit, hit, hit, something cool but, for example, with Yagura the whole thing looks good, it flows well and it's satisfying to do the combinations, same with Yugito and War Naruto's awakening. 

Perhaps you feel differently and discuss spammers or what-not but I couldn't care less about online or balancing so the appeal to me here is in how it feels to play, looks to the eye, etc..


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 14, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> In my opinion, yes. The Jinchuuriki have the creative flair that was somewhat lacking in Storm 2 and Generation's movesets. I would say they're on par with Sage Naruto. With many of the characters and Storm 2 it would feel like hit, hit, hit, hit, something cool but, for example, with Yagura the whole thing looks good, it flows well and it's satisfying to do the combinations, same with Yugito and War Naruto's awakening.



I think you're forgetting about Storm 1. 



> Perhaps you feel differently and discuss spammers or what-not but I couldn't care less about online or balancing so the appeal to me here is in how it feels to play, looks to the eye, etc..



Quite the conclusion you like jumping to...


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Then you need to play that much better and force sub usage. With unlimited chakra, YOU need to be on offense more than Madara. There's no beating that range. If he's faster, you need to be smarter.



my current supports when using Hashi are Tobirama and Minato

would u suggest otherwise considering how he plays


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 14, 2013)

Tailed Beast power


----------



## Motochika (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm starting to practice on Survival Mode before jumping into the online play. I have terrible dorm internet so I fear losing a connection alot.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I think you're forgetting about Storm 1. .


The only examples I can think of from Storm are Gaara and Kimmimaro. The combination attacks on most of the characters were no better than Storm 2, the only things that were better are the awakened ougis and several of the ougis themselves. Still, they're used, what, once a match? Whereas the combination moves are used multiple times so I'd say they're more important.

Also my conclusion was drawn from your criticisms of the game, you often talk of online play (many people here do) but I'm stating that I have no interest in that hence our opinions are most likely different.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 14, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> my current supports when using Hashi are Tobirama and Minato
> 
> would u suggest otherwise considering how he plays



Tobirama is a decent knockback with fair tracking, but not that impressive. Minato is a very linear support and should probably just be used for team names unless you're confident you can make use of him at crucial times. There are plenty of other supports that provide you easy opportunities, but I'd probably switch Minato for Tsunade for the aerial jutsu and forced sub/guard. Tobirama you could still use if you'd like, his jutsu can force guard on an opponent directly in front of you, and your grab will have an easy set-up. This depends highly on how close they are, mind you.

Hashirama/Tobirama/Tsunade lets you keep a team name too I believe.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

shit that's genius


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 14, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> shit that's genius



Experience~

Well Tsunade could probably get the same effect. If you call her out while guarding an assault and if she's luckily not hit, they'll likely try guarding it or subbing it, try grabbing them then, may work out for you. Be warned, Tsunade can be knocked out of it before she comes down, its a big drawback sometimes, so play her support smart.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

much appreciated Sole


----------



## Zlad (Mar 14, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Madara is faster though. Not only his attack speed, but his side steps as well. It's almost like comparing Yamato and Itachi in regards to striking and sidestepping speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Side-mission


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 14, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> The only examples I can think of from Storm are Gaara and Kimmimaro. The combination attacks on most of the characters were no better than Storm 2, the only things that were better are the awakened ougis and several of the ougis themselves. Still, they're used, what, once a match? Whereas the combination moves are used multiple times so I'd say they're more important.



So you're forgetting power punches? And if we're talking about awakening, forgetting that almost every relevant awakened character in Storm 1 had a brand new cinematic grab and jutsu? Not to mention they had four new sets of combos? I dunno man.. Still think we're light years away from that.



> Also my conclusion was drawn from your criticisms of the game, you often talk of online play (many people here do) but I'm stating that I have no interest in that hence our opinions are most likely different.



Those conversations came up with the context of the topic in this thread. Mentioning that just seemed spontaneous. 



SoleAccord said:


> Tobirama is a decent knockback with fair tracking, but not that impressive. Minato is a very linear support and should probably just be used for team names unless you're confident you can make use of him at crucial times. There are plenty of other supports that provide you easy opportunities, but I'd probably switch Minato for Tsunade for the aerial jutsu and forced sub/guard. Tobirama you could still use if you'd like, his jutsu can force guard on an opponent directly in front of you, and your grab will have an easy set-up. This depends highly on how close they are, mind you.
> 
> Hashirama/Tobirama/Tsunade lets you keep a team name too I believe.



Lol people still fall for that lousy Tsunade/Sakura trick?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Lol people still fall for that lousy Tsunade/Sakura trick?



Sakura's air jutsu was severely nerfed, making her a really useless support outside of team names, but her ground is still good. Tsunade is now superior though, I think her aerial has the distance Sakura's used to have.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

I just lost to a Madara user who had Masked man and enton Sasuke as his supports

needless to say I think the supports count for more in team battles than anything Tobirama was useful but Tsunade's help was worth shit


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

I should start picking random from time to time, just fought a Nagato user. Nagato has spam powers in awakened now holy shit


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 14, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> I should start picking random from time to time, just fought a Nagato user. Nagato has spam powers in awakened now holy shit


Nagato isn't bad because his mega man cannon just goes in a straight line, just pressure the hell out of him.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

SM Naruto spammer

>hit him with Hashi's ultimate twice
>Kimi support takes hit for him
> unbelieveable comeback
> goes 6 tails


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 14, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Sakura's air jutsu was severely nerfed, making her a really useless support outside of team names, but her ground is still good. Tsunade is now superior though, I think her aerial has the distance Sakura's used to have.



Yeah but that tactic is predictable as hell. People don't really fall for that anymore.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

2nd match won  

seriously Ino Hinata and Neji that damn flower bomb won that last one with literally 1% health 

I take comfort in knowing they get downgrading while I get upgraded 

get owned lvl 20, by a lvl 3


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

so how many games have u guys played so far anyways, ranked I mean


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Yeah but that tactic is predictable as hell. People don't really fall for that anymore.



Don't assume I'm not aware of how predictable it is Aeiou-and-sometimes-y ...for I main Sakura, and as of recently am considering Tsunade as well 



The Prodigy said:


> so how many games have u guys played so far anyways, ranked I mean



None. Perhaps eventually. I don't feel like dealing with an abundance of tryhards, ragequitters, and a mix of both of those with overused characters.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 14, 2013)

Has anyone else done one of those perpetual change tournaments online yet? They're actually pretty interesting


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 14, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Has anyone else done one of those perpetual change tournaments online yet? They're actually pretty interesting


Just did one a bit ago, got fucked up by a Neji in an extremely laggy match.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 14, 2013)

the ninja info card editing gets kinda funny. i made a ns card and i keep getting hinata users  but i keep owning them with tobirama. and when they get so desperate they go for madara. i still kicked their butts XD


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

the spammer instinct is a phenomenon beyond me.

its so boring and repitive why ppl do it idk


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 14, 2013)

it IS a button masher fighter after all.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> So you're forgetting power punches? And if we're talking about awakening, forgetting that almost every relevant awakened character in Storm 1 had a brand new cinematic grab and jutsu? Not to mention they had four new sets of combos? I dunno man.. Still think we're light years away from that.



Storm 1 was the first game of its kind, of course everyone had a brand new moveset, what do you even mean by this?

Are you honestly saying that the PTS characters are more fun to play as than these ones in Storm 3. We're not talking about the mechanics of the battles but merely the visuals of their attacks, combinations, etc.. 

The Storm 1 sets were very similar to the Storm 2 ones however Storm 2 had more cinematic endings (sometimes with jutsu) but had the removal of the amazing ougis.

I think that the games have been better than Storm 1 and having dedicated a vast amount of time to the series I would say that they've only gotten better overall. Yes, some things I preferred in Storm 1, I also preferred subbing pre-Generations however the games are by no means worse than they have been and as far as the characters themselves go I am wildly impressed. 

Roshi, for instance. His moveset is amazingly fun and rewarding to use, his combo finishers are excellent and a far way away from Storm 1 and Storm 2. 

Everyone here has been complaining about Hashirama but his moveset is very Storm 1/2 styled and I feel that if he were to appear in the next game and if he were given the same treatment of the Jin' and Madara then everyone would be very impressed.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 14, 2013)

Madara is cool to play as but I'm kinda disappointed with his awakening.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 14, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> it IS a button masher fighter after all.



I mean when a person picks RM Naruto and have edo Itachi and Masked man as there supports

Hanzou is a beast but I haven't found the right supports yet


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 14, 2013)

I just searched around the online World Map and found a guy with 0 losses, 230 wins, and *88 disconnects*

Is this shit even real 



			
				Skywalker said:
			
		

> Just did one a bit ago, got fucked up by a Neji in an extremely laggy match.


Lagged loss is the worst kind


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Madara is cool to play as but I'm kinda disappointed with his awakening.



Pfft........ his tilt is like nagatos (universal pull)....and dat Shinra Tensei air combo


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 14, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Pfft........ his tilt is like nagatos (universal pull)....and dat Shinra Tensei air combo



I didn't know that. :amazed I know but the Susanoo.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 14, 2013)

i think madara's awakening ground combo is a homage to what he's gonna do to the kages next time. for those of you who read the manga you know what im talking about


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 15, 2013)

I forgot not everyone in this thread read the manga


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 15, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Everyone here has been complaining about Hashirama but his moveset is very Storm 1/2 styled and I feel that if he were to appear in the next game and if he were given the same treatment of the Jin' and Madara then everyone would be very impressed.


I think he's alright considering he's based on the 3rd Hokage fight and short flashbacks (most of which we never saw him fight). I imagine when we do get to his and Madara's backstory if they'll update him but keep his jutsu and ultimate as an alternate moveset.



Katsushiro-kun said:


> Madara is cool to play as but I'm kinda disappointed with his awakening.


He's early Kage fight Madara. I'm sure Story 4 will introduce a second Madara with his fan who fights closer to the rest of the manga.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 15, 2013)

It's kinda cool that the DC frequency will never go back to zero.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 15, 2013)

I was wondering how come that was I was seeing a person with 70 DC frequencies

backed out even before it began, it's probably hard finding someone that'll face you :/


----------



## G (Mar 15, 2013)

I ragequitted once, and that's it


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 15, 2013)

I still can't believe that there're still people using two Balance supports and spamming chakra Shuriken. Disgusting.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I still can't believe that there're still people using two Balance supports and spamming chakra Shuriken. Disgusting.


People got to use that team ultimate.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 15, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> the spammer instinct is a phenomenon beyond me.
> 
> its so boring and repitive why ppl do it idk



They're playing to win.


----------



## Pein (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm loving Raikage, I don't know what they did to him but he plays so much better now.


----------



## G (Mar 15, 2013)

We better get a shit load of dlc costumes.
For every character.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 15, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I think he's alright considering he's based on the 3rd Hokage fight and short flashbacks (most of which we never saw him fight). I imagine when we do get to his and Madara's backstory if they'll update him but keep his jutsu and ultimate as an alternate moveset.
> 
> 
> He's early Kage fight Madara. I'm sure Story 4 will introduce a second Madara with his fan who fights closer to the rest of the manga.



Oh yeah, how could I forget that?

The DLC crap pisses me off.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 15, 2013)

Pein said:


> I'm loving Raikage, I don't know what they did to hi but he plays so much better know.



I love the Raikage in this game. Him and Gai, bro, fucking epic. 

Unfortunately that mother fucker is so haxx that all my friends refuse to play if I use him. Fucking cry babies.


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Pein said:


> I'm loving Raikage, I don't know what they did to hi but he plays so much better know.



He got a speed boost like several other charchters  (Kisame,kakuzu) buts its good though hes suppose to be one of the fastest people in the world but he felt kinda  slow and chunky in gens...glad they did him some justice....also  dat new lightning punch ouji


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2013)

Raikage seems to just drain the other guys health easier then most characters, is it just me?


----------



## Daxter (Mar 15, 2013)

There's only 2 copies left of Ns3 with Goku costume DLC at my local game store and I still don't have the 60 bucks to dish out. 

THE AGONY.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 15, 2013)

whats the point of playing to win if its not fun

the most boring matches are if you ever caught 2 spammers, that match is so boring and repetitive its not even funny, just disgusting


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 15, 2013)

the ai makes minato and nagato look so flipping cheap


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 15, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> *the ai makes* minato and *nagato look so flipping cheap*



Lol, look. 



Daxter said:


> There's only 2 copies left of Ns3 with Goku costume DLC at my local game store and I still don't have the 60 bucks to dish out.
> 
> THE AGONY.



Goku Costume isn't worth a damn anyway, you're better off worrying about the primary game and that Yagura you crave so much


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 15, 2013)

Hanzo is a fucking beast owned a masked man spammer with him


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 15, 2013)

Hanzo is a beast, I've only used him a few times but I can already see how good he is. 

Going back a bit to when someone was asking about characters they like to use, my favourites (in terms of how much I enjoy using them) are probably Darui, PTS Sasuke (Black outfit), Mei, Hiruzen and Tobirama, with honourable mentions going to kid Kakashi and Raikage


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 15, 2013)

Just like in Storm 2, just like in Generations, Ino rapes the fuck out of spammers.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 15, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Goku Costume isn't worth a damn anyway, you're better off worrying about the primary game and that Yagura you crave so much



You're right, I shouldn't lose focus of the real goal. 



The Prodigy said:


> Hanzo is a fucking beast owned a masked man spammer with him



As I understand it Hanzo is OP, and there isn't much spam-potential left in Masked Man due to the nerf. 



I Am Anarchy said:


> Just like in Storm 2, just like in Generations, Ino rapes the fuck out of spammers.



Can I ask what makes her good at countering spam? I always have trouble with spammers, and I should look into characters and strategies that can help me out, rather than just play how I like, or the characters I just like to play.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 15, 2013)

yo i used that fuu bitch just to try her out. and now i understand why ppl hate her lol. her awakening is just as annoying to fight as in the final battle of story mode. unbelievable. when i transformed they'd barely get a hit cuz i would always be floating


----------



## Vash (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm not liking how tournaments are marked on your player record in this game. I want it to be tournaments entered, not the amount of matches. Makes the record look crappy :/


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 15, 2013)

ps3 users, how do you zigzag taijutsu when someone subs

I get subbed through but cant do it is it xx or x in direction of the character?


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 15, 2013)

prodigy play me brother


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 15, 2013)

kk tbag, imam go get a new controller first man 

I've noticed when I was facing some dude my character would run back instead of charge and throw shit so annoying he got free ultimate thx to tht

whts your psn


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 15, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Lol, look.



look where? its true. i decided to challenge myself and put myself up against super hard with maxed handicap. and my god the ai knows how to play broken characters.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 15, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> look where? its true. i decided to challenge myself and put myself up against super hard with maxed handicap. and my god the ai knows how to play broken characters.



No, I was laughing because you said A.I makes Nagato look cheap, when it's not merely 'looking' cheap that's his problem.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 15, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> kk tbag, imam go get a new controller first man
> 
> I've noticed when I was facing some dude my character would run back instead of charge and throw shit so annoying he got free ultimate thx to tht
> 
> whts your psn



lol dont wry my shit is fked up too. its over 5 yrs old, the L2 and R2 button are pressed in and sometimes auto subs haha

Reisaku


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 15, 2013)

just got back home from gamestop i'll add u


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 15, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Storm 1 was the first game of its kind, of course everyone had a brand new moveset, what do you even mean by this?
> 
> Are you honestly saying that the PTS characters are more fun to play as than these ones in Storm 3. We're not talking about the mechanics of the battles but merely the visuals of their attacks, combinations, etc..
> 
> ...



You're misreading my words. I said most _awakened_ characters in Storm 1 got new movesets from their base ones. Rock Lee had an amazing moveset. What made him even more fantastic was that his awakening gave him completely new combos. Do we have that with Storm 3 Lee? Nope. Most awakens in Storm 3 just have 1-2 combos and that's it. They didn't put as much work into characters to make them well-rounded as Storm 1 did. I'd use any PTS character over a Storm 3 character any day, and I'm not even talking PTS Neji or Lee. That's why PTS characters were deemed overpowered in Generations, because CC2 didn't put as much effort into their modern characters the way they did for Storm 1.



Red Raptor said:


> It's kinda cool that the DC frequency will never go back to zero.



You have a permanent DC frequency record now? That'll make things a lot easier...



Jak said:


> I'm not liking how tournaments are marked on your player record in this game. I want it to be tournaments entered, not the amount of matches. Makes the record look crappy :/



Afraid they do that for a reason. Too many people join tournaments and leave halfway (or worse yet those fucking dumbass hosts who make a tournament just to terminate it later). We all know the game can't save halfway through something. A battle has to be completed for the record to be saved. That's precisely why they go by matches played (because it saves every match) rather than tournmanents competed in, because people leave.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 15, 2013)

it was definitely the controller 

my new virigin controllers hymen has been broken and is ready to fuck shit up 

still don't know how to do that taijutsu zig zag shit... if I can master that im all set


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 15, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> it was definitely the controller
> 
> my new virigin controllers hymen has been broken and is ready to fuck shit up
> 
> still don't know how to do that taijutsu zig zag shit... if I can master that im all set



ohhhh i know what u mean now. i think it depends on the character. not every1 can do it. some go in zig zag patterns, some go straight

good job whopping my ass btw lol. once i pulled out the susano i thought i had it won. i want my rematch


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 15, 2013)

your good, I barely caught you there fucking susano'o is so overwhelming in a corner I had to take action and fast haha

rematch accepted

btw why not play ranked battles? I was surprised yu were still a trainee


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 15, 2013)

ur hanzo had to be using some legendary scythe or someshit to beat down my susano like that. ur combos were like goddamn

i just dont see a point, all i care about is having some fun


----------



## Jaga (Mar 15, 2013)

guys!! if you want to show your anger at CC2 here is your chance!!!!


----------



## Vash (Mar 15, 2013)

Jaga said:


> guys!! if you want to show your anger at CC2 here is your chance!!!!



I would, but I have nothing to be angry about. They did a good job :/


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2013)

Now he'll have a horde of pissed 12 years olds trying to murder him.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 15, 2013)

Jaga said:


> guys!! if you want to show your anger at CC2 here is your chance!!!!



Now it's official. He's proclaiming his death wish.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 15, 2013)

Honestly, I hope he gets some boos there. How they advertised the Edo Kage like playable characters was unacceptable. I hope he has a good explanation for leaving them out as that's the major cause of the fans bitching. I enjoy Storm 3, but I just wished they didn't troll us like that.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 15, 2013)

well.. thats interesting.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm gonna feel sorry for him if that happens. No one but a select few deserve to be boo'd  Poor Matsuyama. Always seems like a happy and jolly guy. The first time he's gonna go to Cali is to get boo'd?


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 15, 2013)

So now Susanoo Sasuke has become a ranged character when he Awakens and his Chakra Shuriken can deplete your life even when you are subbing? FRAK!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 15, 2013)

Best wishes to Matsuyama 

Lest he be swarmed with  "WHERE ARE OUR EDO KAGES!!?!?111?" during his trip


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2013)

I was unaware of that until I got raped by one, damn Susano'o.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 15, 2013)

So about Kakashi and his awakening. Does it vary by opponent? Until just now I hadn't played with him outside of story mode. During which he got water dragon bullet jutsus. I'm doing surviival mode against the Hokages and against Minato he used to shadow clone lightning chain (frakkin awesome by the way). So does the justsu he get in is awakening vary?


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 15, 2013)

Too many glitches and problems in the game mechanics, that its getting tougher and tougher to play the game properly. I've been baffled by the inability to sub out of Team Ultimates properly online, and asked a friend to play with me to test it out. True enough, even though I had all four sub bars, when he pulled a Team Ultimate, I tried subbing out of it but to no avail. Tried it four times, and twice it happened. Does that mean everything is by chance now? Sheesh I'm not usually a complainer, but CC2 has so much to answer for!


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 15, 2013)

Yea the whole team ultimate thing is bullshit.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 15, 2013)

And I don't get why they can't give the win to the other player if they can give the Rage Quitter a loss. It's just so baffling, what they're not doing properly


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 15, 2013)

Giving the rage quitter a loss is fair game. If you're facing one of those twats who literally hack the facking game to win, you can make an exception and rage quit. Sometimes it's better to take a loss just so they don't get a win.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 15, 2013)

I only rq when my opponent runs throw the whole fight


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 16, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I only rq when my opponent runs throw the whole fight



That's been happening half of my matches this morning. And I'm using Tenten but I'm pulling out more melee combos than the Lees and Guys. Jump throw grab supports. thats all. Sheesh!


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 16, 2013)

Valiere said:


> ur hanzo had to be using some legendary scythe or someshit to beat down my susano like that. ur combos were like goddamn
> 
> i just dont see a point, all i care about is having some fun



lol yeah im kinda a taijutsu fiend, once I learn that zig zag shit though i'll be near unstoppable. Hanzo in general though has very fast combos. practically like a faster version of Hidan with more versatility to boot

I have a shit tons of losses compared to my ranked wins though, I only face ppl in stronger categories, but 80% of ranked battles are spammers or people who hide behind heavy support the other 20% are actually skilled and fun to battle. I don't mind losing to them, but it boils my blood to lose to a spammer

I lost to a Naruto (RM awakening) spammer hiding behind kimi and Tobi, and all he did otherwise was throw demon wind mills -_- the level of frustration when he beat me


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 16, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> That's been happening half of my matches this morning. And I'm using Tenten but I'm pulling out more melee combos than the Lees and Guys. Jump throw grab supports. thats all. Sheesh!



They probably don't want to deal with Blasting Sphere spam  TenTen is an 'Oh shit' character if you're GOOD with her ..and if not, you're embarrassing her and yourself. Most people don't take chances with her. She's so fucking -good-, even in singles.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 16, 2013)

I remember fighting a ten ten user one time

I was so surprised like tenten was showing off affinities better then even fuckin kakashi


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 16, 2013)

The best thing about Tenten is when a Susano'o is forced to take damage from all of her Blasting Spheres at the same time due to the size


----------



## G (Mar 16, 2013)

Sai is an awesome character.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 16, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> They probably don't want to deal with Blasting Sphere spam  TenTen is an 'Oh shit' character if you're GOOD with her ..and if not, you're embarrassing her and yourself. Most people don't take chances with her. She's so fucking -good-, even in singles.



Well even when I use others like Ino, Neji or Yugito, this still happens. They just want to use this method to take out your sub bars. I admit Tenten is awesome, but I find it ironic that for a ranged character, I'm using more of the melee combos than taijutsu characters. Sheesh!


----------



## MS81 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm sorry but I still think they should have made Kakashi with Raiden as a Ougi...smh

They needed to make a war Kakashi just like naruto.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 16, 2013)

People should main Kisame more

He's quite underrated imo


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 16, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> People should main Kisame more
> 
> He's quite underrated imo



>CC2 buffs Kisame
>CC2 doesn't buff Jiraiya
>Seems legit

No but Kisame was always pretty good, its just his initial hit for combos was terrible and made faster people like Neji tear him up. Those days are clearly gone.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 16, 2013)

So hiroshi might be at the wondercon on march 30th?


----------



## Motochika (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anybody completed the missions in the story? I can't find like 4 remaining memory crystals and Shikamaru to complete those two missions.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 16, 2013)

Same here moto.

Ugh idk why but i have this urge to play online (player match)


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 16, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You're misreading my words. I said most _awakened_ characters in Storm 1 got new movesets from their base ones. Rock Lee had an amazing moveset. What made him even more fantastic was that his awakening gave him completely new combos. Do we have that with Storm 3 Lee? Nope. Most awakens in Storm 3 just have 1-2 combos and that's it. They didn't put as much work into characters to make them well-rounded as Storm 1 did. I'd use any PTS character over a Storm 3 character any day, and I'm not even talking PTS Neji or Lee. That's why PTS characters were deemed overpowered in Generations, because CC2 didn't put as much effort into their modern characters the way they did for Storm 1.



I'll agree that the awakened characters do indeed suck but my initial point was how they look, flow, etc..  giving more combinations isn't related to that unless they feature the components that I was impressed with. In Storm 1 the awakenings were worth doing (even if just for those amazing ougis - though I preferred Kimmimaro's normal ougi).

The one character that disappointed me was awakened Madara's combos, just one. Fantastic. 

Did the first Storm game have a decent story? Did it ignore pretty much the entirety of the final ark? Even Storm 3 has a better story than the first game (I would say that Storm 2 had the best) and the amount of time that went into those cutscenes, storyboarding, etc... means that in Storm 1 they had (I'm assuming) the same amount of time however in Storm 1 most of the focus went on the basic system and the characters. That being said I would still disagree that more effort went into them.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 16, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Did the first Storm game have a decent story? Did it ignore pretty much the entirety of the final ark? Even Storm 3 has a better story than the first game (I would say that Storm 2 had the best) and the amount of time that went into those cutscenes, storyboarding, etc... means that in Storm 1 they had (I'm assuming) the same amount of time however in Storm 1 most of the focus went on the basic system and the characters. That being said I would still disagree that more effort went into them.



Actually the arc that was shockingly ignored was the very first one of the Land of Waves. No Haku and no Zabuza. The final arc (I'm assuming we're talking about the Sasuke Retrieval Arc?) was done.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 16, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> I'll agree that the awakened characters do indeed suck but my initial point was how they look, flow, etc..  giving more combinations isn't related to that unless they feature the components that I was impressed with. In Storm 1 the awakenings were worth doing (even if just for those amazing ougis - though I preferred Kimmimaro's normal ougi).
> 
> The one character that disappointed me was awakened Madara's combos, just one. Fantastic.



Have you played Storm 1? If we're going to talk about how they look, flow, structure etc, then it's still in Storm 1's favour. You should go ahead and look at some fights from Storm 1 with relevant awakenings in it and see how they perform to a modern day awakened character.



> Did the first Storm game have a decent story? Did it ignore pretty much the entirety of the final ark? Even Storm 3 has a better story than the first game (I would say that Storm 2 had the best) and the amount of time that went into those cutscenes, storyboarding, etc... means that in Storm 1 they had (I'm assuming) the same amount of time however in Storm 1 most of the focus went on the basic system and the characters. That being said I would still disagree that more effort went into them.



Why are you even mentioning this..? You said that Storm 3 had the best characters to date and I'd say otherwise. Why're you bringing up Story Mode now? And as Motochika said, everything was covered except for the Waves Arc.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 16, 2013)

survival mode in storm 3?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 16, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> survival mode in storm 3?



Yes. You need to unlock it by doing a string of tournaments for a quest in story mode. Really fucking sucks.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 16, 2013)

and here I thought I was done with story mode


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 16, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> People should main Kisame more
> 
> He's quite underrated imo


Maybe if he gets a DLC outfit I might. I prefer not to use Akatsuki members since their uniform stands out too much when teamed up with people who aren't wearing it.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 16, 2013)

Player match is hard lol people are good and broken specially minatos awakening action cant even hit the opponent 

And i lost 27 times and won 10 times


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuuuck guys, apparently the game can't read my save all of the sudden, I can see it on the storage in my Xbox and I even tried moving it to cloud storage to see if it could read it from there, but nothing. 

What's the fastest way to unlock all the characters or somehow fix this?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 16, 2013)

Zoan Marco said:


> Fuuuck guys, apparently the game can't read my save all of the sudden, I can see it on the storage in my Xbox and I even tried moving it to cloud storage to see if it could read it from there, but nothing.
> 
> What's the fastest way to unlock all the characters or somehow fix this?



Spending four hours completing the story and skipping all cutscenes or grinding in free battle for possibly more. Up to you.


----------



## Vash (Mar 16, 2013)

Another tournament where the host quits during the last round...


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 16, 2013)

Jak said:


> Another tournament where the host quits during the last round...



The only good host is you, that's it. I don't get why people hate staying to watch, and especially if you're the host. If you're gonna get butthurt and leave, then don't make it. Only leave if a spammer is gonna win, fuck spammers.


----------



## Illairen (Mar 16, 2013)

My news of today:

2 hosts quit their tournaments today after I beat them in the first round. :sad

In another tournament I almost killed my opponent (EMS Sasuke player), I (Danzou) still had almost my whole life left then he goes Susanoo and kicks me out of the ring (!!!)...yeah right he throws me into the air with his susanoo and kicks me out of the ring. Then I`m disqualified. I was so pissed... 

Finally mastered the tilt move 

Oh and a good Gai player beat the shit out of me. ^^


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 16, 2013)

I've only ever used Tilt on accident :L


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 16, 2013)

IS anyone else charchter supports locked? I heard there was a glitch with saved generations data that locked the chars other supports out. Does anyone know what i need to do because i have had Oonoki on my team atleast 50 times and still haven't unlocked his support types.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 16, 2013)

so how exactly do u get s rank against 7 swordsmen? my health is way above 60% and I got S rank against Zabuza, so wtf


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 16, 2013)

Jak said:


> Another tournament where the host quits during the last round...





Illairen said:


> My news of today:
> 
> 2 hosts quit their tournaments today after I beat them in the first round. :sad



This was my biggest pet-peeve in Generations. Having ragequitters in Ranked or Player was alright. Having to face annoying players was manageable. Having to deal with three unbearable spammers in a tournament just to have it fucking terminated by the host after the final round is where I draw the line. Doing it to spammers is understandable, but doing it when I win the tournament with Zabuza? Or PTS Chouji? Or some other low shit-tier that I decided to choose? I've had that happen to me many times before and fuck if I knew why. The worst thing is that the host _purposely_ does this after the last round just to troll you some more.

I was hoping this would be an easy fix in Storm 3. When players leave, they're just disqualified when it comes to their match setup and their opponent automatically wins. It should be the same way with Hosts if they're disconnected or if they leave. "The show must go on"..


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 16, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> so how exactly do u get s rank against 7 swordsmen? my health is way above 60% and I got S rank against Zabuza, so wtf


I have that same problem, I end up with D's still.


----------



## Mako (Mar 16, 2013)

Ugh. I'm at the last battle with the Tailed Beasts and the 7 Tails is the most annoying enemy to defeat. Any pointers?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 16, 2013)

^ You had to prepare your anus. You went into battle without preparations, mang.


----------



## Komoyaru (Mar 16, 2013)

Just avoid getting hit alot and when your in bijuu mode then just chakra dash em and kick their asses.

Fucking online ranked young kakashis spammers.....will seriously destroy cc2 if they incude kakashi in the next game.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 16, 2013)

Komoyaru said:


> Just avoid getting hit alot and when your in bijuu mode then just chakra dash em and kick their asses.
> 
> Fucking online ranked young kakashis spammers.....will seriously destroy cc2 if they incude kakashi in the next game.



..Why wouldn't they include one of the main cast members? That's as dumb as them starting the series without the series first pair of antagonists.

...

Yeah, that'd be dumb.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 16, 2013)

Im getting better at player match


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 16, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> ..Why wouldn't they include one of the main cast members? *That's as dumb as them starting the series without the series first pair of antagonists.*
> 
> ...
> 
> Yeah, that'd be dumb.



Who, CC2? Never


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 16, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I have that same problem, I end up with D's still.



i found the problem. dont pick hero cuz the difficulty is easier, pick legendary and play as Gai, have health aids and chakra aids and a sub log wouldnt hurt. i actually won against the 6 of them (minus Zabuza) with 100% health. also hit the combos and burst attacks as well as the shushin blitzes makes the job that much easier. i was actually surprised it seems easier on legend than it does hero


----------



## Motochika (Mar 16, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> i found the problem. dont pick hero cuz the difficulty is easier, pick legendary and play as Gai, have health aids and chakra aids and a sub log wouldnt hurt. i actually won against the 6 of them (minus Zabuza) with 100% health. also hit the combos and burst attacks as well as the shushin blitzes makes the job that much easier. i was actually surprised it seems easier on legend than it does hero



You got an S rank on legendary? I got A's in Hero and was gonna go back to retry it for an S. Thanks I'll keep it in mind. 


Also I still haven't gotten the last memory crystals. I did get the Shikamaru's hot springs mission and Kakashi's friendship event mission.


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone want to have a few battle right now online?

My psn is boogiepop619


----------



## Komoyaru (Mar 17, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> ..Why wouldn't they include one of the main cast members? That's as dumb as them starting the series without the series first pair of antagonists.
> 
> ...
> 
> Yeah, that'd be dumb.



YOUNG, Kakashi. The kakashi in kakashi gaiden.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 17, 2013)

goddammit. fucking opponent picks Madara, with Edo Itachi and EMS Sasuke as supports and does nothing but spam Amaterasu support attacks... 

EDIT: Next match soothed my anger; my Yugito/C/Bee completely raped a Naruto/Madara/Hiruzen, not even needing Bijuu Mode.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

Father said:


> goddammit. fucking opponent picks Madara, with Edo Itachi and EMS Sasuke as supports and does nothing but spam Amaterasu support attacks...



wow that sounds haxx as fuck 



GunX2 said:


> Anyone want to have a few battle right now online?
> 
> My psn is boogiepop619



The more psn users the better , i'll add u tmm



Motochika said:


> You got an S rank on legendary? I got A's in Hero and was gonna go back to retry it for an S. Thanks I'll keep it in mind.
> 
> 
> Also I still haven't gotten the last memory crystals. I did get the Shikamaru's hot springs mission and Kakashi's friendship event mission.



crystals? damn story mode sounds like a bitch the same side quests as finding tonton's pearls, those damn pigeons, and the fuckin dolls  

Yeah, it was actually really easy, well not really. you had to approach it smart with distance, spacing, and of course watch your subs and chakra


----------



## G (Mar 17, 2013)

Shinos combos are faster and he has an aerial jutsu which is the bug sphere.
cool.


----------



## G (Mar 17, 2013)

Also, i won in a ranked match, the opponent disconnected, and I got a warning saying my disconnection frequency went up.
what...


----------



## Vash (Mar 17, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> The only good host is you, that's it. I don't get why people hate staying to watch, and especially if you're the host. If you're gonna get butthurt and leave, then don't make it. Only leave if a spammer is gonna win, fuck spammers.



They do it out of spite mainly. Get the host out, and he'll stick around until the end, and then just quit as your about to win. It's such a bitch move 



Aeiou said:


> This was my biggest pet-peeve in Generations. Having ragequitters in Ranked or Player was alright. Having to face annoying players was manageable. Having to deal with three unbearable spammers in a tournament just to have it fucking terminated by the host after the final round is where I draw the line. Doing it to spammers is understandable, but doing it when I win the tournament with Zabuza? Or PTS Chouji? Or some other low shit-tier that I decided to choose? I've had that happen to me many times before and fuck if I knew why. The worst thing is that the host _purposely_ does this after the last round just to troll you some more.
> 
> I was hoping this would be an easy fix in Storm 3. When players leave, they're just disqualified when it comes to their match setup and their opponent automatically wins. It should be the same way with Hosts if they're disconnected or if they leave. "The show must go on"..



Why CC2 couldn't add host migration I'll never understand. And it seems that if the host quits the Tournament they don't get anything added to their D/C rating. It only goes up if they quit during their own match.

Yeah, I'm sticking to tournaments I create from now on, way less hassle.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 17, 2013)

G said:


> Also, i won in a ranked match, the opponent disconnected, and I got a warning saying my disconnection frequency went up.
> what...



that's cause it was you who disconnected

lol


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 17, 2013)

Komoyaru said:


> YOUNG, Kakashi. The kakashi in kakashi gaiden.



You're missing the joke, but yeah XD



Father said:


> goddammit. fucking opponent picks Madara, with Edo Itachi and EMS Sasuke as supports and does nothing but spam Amaterasu support attacks...



Fucking pro team right there. Never in a million years would I have thought of putting those three together!



Jak said:


> They do it out of spite mainly. Get the host out, and he'll stick around until the end, and then just quit as your about to win. It's such a bitch move



If the guy's good then let him win, I say. If he's a spammer or turtle-kid, fuck him.


----------



## Olympian (Mar 17, 2013)

Enjoying the news about Raikage and Hanzo. Was worried that Hanzo, particularly, would have a lousy moveset with how little we knew of him. 

I plan to main with Asuma again, of course, whas he upgraded in any shape from Storm 2?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 17, 2013)

He has Instant Awakening. He needs no other buffs, already a fast attacker.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 17, 2013)

The past couple of days I have been using both Haku and Zabuza a lot and my win rate with them isn't too bad either which I am pleased about. Still, it's so damn annoying when playing as one of them against someone like EMS Sasuke or Itachi, spend the whole game kicking their ass, then they awaken and rape with Susanoo


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 17, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> The past couple of days I have been using both Haku and Zabuza a lot and my win rate with them isn't too bad either which I am pleased about. Still, it's so damn annoying when playing as one of them against someone like EMS Sasuke or Itachi, spend the whole game kicking their ass, then they awaken and rape with Susanoo



LOL @ Awakening on Zabuza. What kind of asshole does that, seriously?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 17, 2013)

^ Exactly! Awakening like that against Zabuza is just a dick move, he's hardly a great character to begin with so to resort to using OP awakenings to beat him is pathetic


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 17, 2013)

People online don't have a drop of fucking courtesy in their soul.


----------



## Vash (Mar 17, 2013)

Gotta get dem wins


----------



## G (Mar 17, 2013)

Dat winning streak


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 17, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Have you played Storm 1? If we're going to talk about how they look, flow, structure etc, then it's still in Storm 1's favour. You should go ahead and look at some fights from Storm 1 with relevant awakenings in it and see how they perform to a modern day awakened character.
> 
> Why are you even mentioning this..? You said that Storm 3 had the best characters to date and I'd say otherwise. Why're you bringing up Story Mode now? And as Motochika said, everything was covered except for the Waves Arc.



If I hadn't then I wouldn't be discussing this with you. The animations in Storm 1 are nothing special though, the 'flow' so to speak is nothing to do with an awakening being better or worse. Very little changed to their Generations counterparts in the respect of animations the only removal was that of the awakenings benefits and ougis. 

As for the flow of the movesets I would use Yagura as an example, it all feels very smooth and very natural, the combinations are amazing to look at and the animation is top-notch. 

I mentioned it because you said that they put more effort into Storm 1 characters and I was suggesting that this was due to them not having a larger focus on the story (as Storm 3 is undoubtedly mostly focused towards). I was just adding to what you were saying as opposed to arguing with you, perhaps you should have realised that if you make statements such as 'they put less effort into characters post-Storm' then there might be a response to that nature. 

Ignoring that, you're essentially saying that you prefer the PTS characters to the Jinchuuriki? Or that the addition of a interesting awakening (i.e. Storm 1 Itachi) and awakened Ougi makes them better than the Jins in this game? I stick by what I said about the new characters in this being the most fun to play with out of all of the Storm games but it's clear you would rather play as Storm 1 characters, or is that inaccurate? 



Motochika said:


> Actually the arc that was shockingly ignored was the very first one of the Land of Waves. No Haku and no Zabuza. The final arc (I'm assuming we're talking about the Sasuke Retrieval Arc?) was done.



I said ' pretty much the entirety of the final ark' this does not mean 'completely ignored' but to be fair it had all of two of the battles from the ark. It ignored the last decent fight Neji, Choji and Kiba got in the whole manga (Shikamaru still had the battle against Hidan) which is why I said 'pretty much'. If everyone understood my wording as 'it wasn't in there' then I apologise, I just remember being distinctly disappointed by that you.

Fair dos though, I did forget that they ignored Zabuza and Haku as well.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 17, 2013)

Im catching up in player match i lost 68 times and i won 64 times im almost there withour disconect well i did once but it was because it was super laggy


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

are those team battles or singles?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 17, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> If I hadn't then I wouldn't be discussing this with you. The animations in Storm 1 are nothing special though, the 'flow' so to speak is nothing to do with an awakening being better or worse. Very little changed to their Generations counterparts in the respect of animations the only removal was that of the awakenings benefits and ougis.
> 
> As for the flow of the movesets I would use Yagura as an example, it all feels very smooth and very natural, the combinations are amazing to look at and the animation is top-notch.



You're acting as if you don't remember a thing from Storm 1. Like I said, look at any fight from Storm 1 with relevant characters and compare it to a Storm 3 fight and you'll see the level of quality is in Storm 1's favour. Of course little would change from their Generations counterparts. Generations was all copy & paste. Instead of adding anything, they had to remove most of the qualities Storm 1 characters had to conform with all the other characters (evidently showing that they have to downgrade to be the same level as modern characters). What character in Storm 1 do you not see as "smooth" or "natural"?



> I mentioned it because you said that they put more effort into Storm 1 characters and I was suggesting that this was due to them not having a larger focus on the story (as Storm 3 is undoubtedly mostly focused towards). I was just adding to what you were saying as opposed to arguing with you, perhaps you should have realised that if you make statements such as 'they put less effort into characters post-Storm' then there might be a response to that nature.



Lol nice try. Your remark came off as defensive and against what I was saying. If you see that as adding to what I was saying, then I would re-look at how you agree with people with your sentences.

That's also besides the point. Storm 1 had a lot going for it in Storymode that compares to the others. Free roam, more quests, minigames, Boss Battles (Storm 1 had this too..), and cut scenes were also included, so saying that they didn't have much to focus on in Storm 1 isn't really the case. 



> Ignoring that, you're essentially saying that you prefer the PTS characters to the Jinchuuriki? Or that the addition of a interesting awakening (i.e. Storm 1 Itachi) and awakened Ougi makes them better than the Jins in this game? I stick by what I said about the new characters in this being the most fun to play with out of all of the Storm games but it's clear you would rather play as Storm 1 characters, or is that inaccurate?



You're saying that Storm 3 characters are the best of anything in the Storm series and that's not particularly true, which is quite evident. Storm 1 had full sets of combos, they had awakening combos (five of them), they had awakened jutsu and ougis, more cinematic action, mulitple jutsu, and much more well-defined characters. Storm 3 has shortened combos, they even took one combo string out, the awakenings either have 1-2 combos, or no new combos at all. They have shorter ougis, and only one ougi per character. There's absolutely no argument about which characters CC2 put more effort in. Can you honestly say CC2 put more effort in Storm 3 when _more than half the cast have yet to be updated after showing new feats within the given Storyline?_ Okay, a few jins are good, that's wonderful. But a handful of characters don't surpass all of the Storm series in terms of combat-mechanical effectiveness and quality. That definitely goes to Storm 1. Does that mean Storm 1 was a better game? No. I didn't say that. Storm 1 characters however have more content. Storm 3 chars have _less_ content. It makes it as simple as that. Because of this Storm 1 got more quality and care than most chars after it. Keep in mind I haven't even brought up all the mechanics and interactive modes they've removed from the game (jutsu clashes, wall fights, power punches which were part of movesets, etc)...


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 17, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> are those team battles or singles?



Teams al tho i did one single and i pretty much raped my opponent lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2013)

who the hell is lars, i just found this on my naruto 2


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

isnt Lars the dude rom Tekken or some other fighting game?

He was added in just for the kicks


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2013)

yeah , he doesn't belong


----------



## Iruel (Mar 17, 2013)

so apparently there's Mods of people using the Edo Kages on YouTube..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OVJ3fCCmQI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xslXa49wJj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Motochika (Mar 17, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> who the hell is lars, i just found this on my naruto 2



Fodder

Also that's pretty cool!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2013)

Utakata said:


> so apparently there's Mods of people using the Edo Kages on YouTube..
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OVJ3fCCmQI[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xslXa49wJj0[/YOUTUBE]


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 17, 2013)

People really craved those guys.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 17, 2013)

Utakata said:


> so apparently there's Mods of people using the Edo Kages on YouTube..
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OVJ3fCCmQI[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xslXa49wJj0[/YOUTUBE]



pretty cool. its too bad they nvr gave them ougi


----------



## Iruel (Mar 17, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> People really craved those guys.



I know i did


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 17, 2013)

Hacking and mods are a gamer's best friend apparently


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2013)

LazyConnect2


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 17, 2013)

I catched up to my player matches  i lost 68 times and won 69 times


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

i honestly am convinced playing record means shit in this game 

wins and losses matter not when 80% of online are spammers with only 20% that are actually nice 

my online ranked is absolute piss, but for only having 6 or 7 wins and like 65 or so losses, i think rank 7 is fairly decent


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 17, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> i honestly am convinced playing record means shit in this game
> 
> wins and losses matter not when 80% of online are spammers with only 20% that are actually nice
> 
> my online ranked is absolute piss, but for only having 6 or 7 wins and like 65 or so losses, i think rank 7 is fairly decent



played the worst player in history today

he had nagato and 2 annoying supports (edo itachi, ??) all he would do is sit in the back the ENTIRE GAME and spam chibaku tensei ougi, then transform and use sentry gun. then use support to block him while he powers up and spams chibaku tensei. rinse and repeat until he got me.

i was like... damn you're pro. i couldnt do shit. i was a sitting duck


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 17, 2013)

Valiere said:


> played the worst player in history today
> 
> he had nagato and 2 annoying supports (edo itachi, ??) all he would do is sit in the back the ENTIRE GAME and spam chibaku tensei ougi, then transform and use sentry gun. then use support to block him while he powers up and spams chibaku tensei. rinse and repeat until he got me.
> 
> i was like... damn you're pro. i couldnt do shit. i was a sitting duck



I fought one today who picked nagato and edo itachi he beat me 5 times in a row than i was like fck this so i changed characters and picked minato (jonin) and nagato and neji (war) as my supports and he picked the same teams and i wooped his ass 15 times in a row in green than he send me a hate msg saying ima spammer than i said "yup a taste of your own medicine" and he never responded back


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 17, 2013)

Valiere said:


> played the worst player in history today
> 
> he had nagato and 2 annoying supports (edo itachi, ??) all he would do is sit in the back the ENTIRE GAME and spam chibaku tensei ougi, then transform and use sentry gun. then use support to block him while he powers up and spams chibaku tensei. rinse and repeat until he got me.
> 
> i was like... damn you're pro. i couldnt do shit. i was a sitting duck


I fought a Nagato user similar to that, just non stop pressure handles them if you get close.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 17, 2013)

honestly, Biju are fun to use. when i use them, i generally avoid using Bijudama unless im in a really bad spot. that being said, am i the only one who thinks Kokuo is really underwhelming as an awakening?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

lol thats not pro bro, he's just one of those smart kinda spammers


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 17, 2013)

A few gripes with story mode..

~ You can't use Ointments outside of battle anymore 
~ Boss Fight cutscenes aren't in the Collection section anymore  You have to play the entire fight over again if you want to watch certain scenes..

Why


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 17, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I fought a Nagato user similar to that, just non stop pressure handles them if you get close.



Are you faster than his tilt?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 17, 2013)

What's the difference between both rock lees?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 17, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I catched up to my player matches  i lost 68 times and won 69 times



Tell us more.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 17, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> What's the difference between both rock lees?



One probably has the symbol of Konoha somewhere on him and the other, probably the symbol for the united shinobi army. Dunno, Kakashi is basically the same thing ...except only War Kakashi has Lightning Transmission and the normal one doesn't.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

war kakashi is damn epic


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 17, 2013)

Anbu Kakashi should be a new char. I wish.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2013)

I think i'm slowly getting better.

i keep getting blitzed by narutos and minatos thogh


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 18, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Anbu Kakashi should be a new char. I wish.


Don't you think this game gives enough slots to existing characters? A costume is fine.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 18, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I fought one today who picked nagato and edo itachi he beat me 5 times in a row than i was like fck this so i changed characters and picked minato (jonin) and nagato and neji (war) as my supports and he picked the same teams and i wooped his ass 15 times in a row in green than he send me a hate msg saying ima spammer than i said "yup a taste of your own medicine" and he never responded back


lol it was a ranked match so i didnt have a chance to adjust my gameplay. but that was just sad, i could nvr play like that. i'd rather throw it out off my window



Skywalker said:


> I fought a Nagato user similar to that, just non stop pressure handles them if you get close.


dude i couldnt do anything literally. his supports would block him everytime i wanted to do something. and i sure as hell couldnt dash at him because chibaku tensei pulls u in and gets u. i couldnt do nothing, at least not with the characters i had



The Prodigy said:


> lol thats not pro bro, he's just one of those smart kinda spammers



this guy wasn't smart. this guy was retarded


----------



## Iruel (Mar 18, 2013)

with the costumes we have now being actual canon, (and movie  I'd like to think in the future costume DLCs we will get some more in-story outfits.

Akatsuki Orochimaru and Taka cloaks plzz


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 18, 2013)

Valiere said:


> lol it was a ranked match so i didnt have a chance to adjust my gameplay. but that was just sad, i could nvr play like that. i'd rather throw it out off my window



I played one rank match by accedint and i didnt even know it was a rank match until i saw my score lol i lost tho but idc i dont do rank matches..

Naw if you spam me ima spam you back because revenge is sweet


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 18, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Don't you think this game gives enough slots to existing characters? A costume is fine.



It would work like war naruto's slot where you switched from that version to Kate summit naruto both of which have different move sets


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 18, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Are you faster than his tilt?


Hard to say, the ones I play never use his tilt, ever.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 18, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Hard to say, the ones I play never use his tilt, ever.



Not like you need it with that combo speed, ultimate, and chakra cannon, but if used properly it'd probably be a good anti-combo cancel back into attacking if used.

Whatever, more power to you though.


----------



## Illairen (Mar 18, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I fought one today who picked nagato and edo itachi he beat me 5 times in a row than i was like fck this so i changed characters and picked minato (jonin) and nagato and neji (war) as my supports and he picked the same teams and i wooped his ass 15 times in a row in green than he send me a hate msg saying ima spammer than i said "yup a taste of your own medicine" and he never responded back



Nagato or Minato are not really spammers in my book....spammers are guys like Deidara or Shino..
How I detest Deidara...


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 18, 2013)

Utakata said:


> with the costumes we have now being actual canon, (and movie  I'd like to think in the future costume DLCs we will get some more in-story outfits.
> 
> Akatsuki Orochimaru and Taka cloaks plzz


One of the costume packs I'm hoping for is an Akatsuki pack including those and the outfits Akatsuki members wore before the red clouds. I especially want the  for Nagato, Konan and PainYahiko.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 18, 2013)

OMG I just saw a player with 0 wins, 17 losses and disconnection frequency of 17!!! Does that means he's been rage quitting from the very beginning????


----------



## Iruel (Mar 18, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> One of the costume packs I'm hoping for is an Akatsuki pack including those and the outfits Akatsuki members wore before the red clouds. I especially want the  for Nagato, Konan and PainYahiko.



I would too, but i think it'd be awkward to have a Yahiko skin on Pain. I'd rather have a whole new character just called Yahiko, but we know that'll never happen.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 18, 2013)

Now I'm unsure if rage quitting gives you a loss, because I see a player with only 19 losses, 517 wins, but with a DC frequency of 52!!!! What's going on??!?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 18, 2013)

Hacked, probably?


----------



## Vash (Mar 18, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> OMG I just saw a player with 0 wins, 17 losses and disconnection frequency of 17!!! Does that means he's been rage quitting from the very beginning????





Red Raptor said:


> Now I'm unsure if rage quitting gives you a loss, because I see a player with only 19 losses, 517 wins, but with a DC frequency of 52!!!! What's going on??!?



I am still at a loss over how this whole D/C thing works. I've seen guys quit and have nothing added to their D/C rating...



Skywalker said:


> Hacked, probably?



If it was hacked wouldn't they reset their D/C and losses back down to zero lol?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to have to do strict experimenting with this DC thing when I get Storm 3.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't get the ragequit thing. If anything it's extremely tedious to go through the trouble of rq'ing on Nardo, especially frequently (I've never done it before, but I've been told how it works.) I'd much rather keep my lost point and clean D/C record.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 18, 2013)

Okay, I'm picking up this game on Saturday, and haven't followed anything news-related to this game. I have basically zero knowledge on this game except for playing the demo, which impressed me vastly. Now, tell me about this game. What can I expect?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 18, 2013)

Illairen said:


> Nagato or Minato are not really spammers in my book....spammers are guys like Deidara or Shino..
> How I detest Deidara...



Deidara spammers are not that big of a deal to me tbh but minato ugh i dislike them motha fukas


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 18, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I don't get the ragequit thing. If anything it's extremely tedious to go through the trouble of rq'ing on Nardo, especially frequently (I've never done it before, but I've been told how it works.) I'd much rather keep my lost point and clean D/C record.



It's actually rather simple. Home button and Quit Game. Takes seconds if you're a pro at it. 



Daftvirgin said:


> Okay, I'm picking up this game on Saturday, and haven't followed anything news-related to this game. I have basically zero knowledge on this game except for playing the demo, which impressed me vastly. Now, tell me about this game. What can I expect?



Knowing you, you'll play this game for about 8 seconds before it collects dust for the next 10 years.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Knowing you, you'll play this game for about 8 seconds before it collects dust for the next 10 years.



What?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 18, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> What?



When was the last time you played Gens, boss?


----------



## Daxter (Mar 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> It's actually rather simple. Home button and Quit Game. Takes seconds if you're a pro at it.



Right, but is that not tedious? I imagine rq champs have to restart their game over and over and over...


----------



## Alicia (Mar 18, 2013)

That game got boring real fast.

There's no turning back now, I already reserved a copy at my local game shop. Now speak up!


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 18, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Right, but is that not tedious? I imagine rq champs have to restart their system over and over and over...



Better a minute of restarting instead of losing to a 'spammer noob' >.>


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 18, 2013)

DLC Costume packs im Hoping for.


-Kirigakure Jonin Outfits-
-Kisame
-Zabuza
-Utakata

-Team Taka Akatsuki Cloaks-
-Jugo
-Suigetsu
-Karin

-Leaf anbu Outfits- (which i will believe they will add)
-Kakashi (Europe gets this if im correct
-Yamato
-Sai
- Itachi (Already included)

-Kage Attire- (This would include Kage robes and Hat)
-Gaara
-Raikage
-Tsunade
-Onoki
-Danzo
-Hiruzen

-Original Akatsuki Robes-
-Nagato
-Konan

-Extra-
-Dark Naruto
- Young Raikage A


----------



## Alicia (Mar 18, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Right, but is that not tedious? I imagine rq champs have to restart their system over and over and over...



Oh, rage quitting. I did this a few times on UNS2  Well its some kind of last-resort revenge against spammers and such. You still can botch their victory (won by their cheap method) by not granting their win and give them the finger by rage quitting.

But it happens more often the other way around when spammers get their ass beat and start to get butthurt-panic. They still want to keep their win/loss-ratio and finally just rage quit when they've reached the point of no return in a match against a skilled player (such as Aeiou-san).


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 18, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Right, but is that not tedious? I imagine rq champs have to restart their game over and over and over...



That's the risk they willingly accept. The funny thing is, if you send them hate-mail fast enough (I have mine fucking saved on my PS3 keyboard. ), that's the only thing they'll see while they're screen is black from quitting the game.  It's the last sting you give them when you force them to RQ.



Daftvirgin said:


> That game got boring real fast.
> 
> There's no turning back now, I already reserved a copy at my local game shop. Now speak up!



I wonder where you get all that throwaway money from.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I wonder where you get all that throwaway money from.



I wonder where you got that big mouth of yours from.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 18, 2013)

Oooh, do I have snacks?  / gets comfy



Daftvirgin said:


> Oh, rage quitting. I did this a few times on UNS2  Well its some kind of last-resort revenge against spammers and such. You still can botch their victory (won by their cheap method) by not granting their win and give them the finger by rage quitting.
> 
> But it happens more often the other way around when spammers get their ass beat and start to get butthurt-panic. They still want to keep their win/loss-ratio and finally just rage quit when they've reached the point of no return in a match against a skilled player (such as Aeiou-san).



I've never done it, not even to spammers yet. (At least not in Nardo, I mean there was those 3 or 4 times in PS Allstars............) 

I mean I could consider it, since spammers deserve it, but I am rather lazy...  And yeah, I usually associate rq with people who invest way too much of their pride into ranks. I like earning points and ranks in games too, but not enough to act like a little bitch about it and rq all the time to avoid a loss. 



Aeiou said:


> That's the risk they willingly accept. The funny thing is, if you send them hate-mail fast enough (I have mine fucking saved on my PS3 keyboard. ), that's the only thing they'll see while they're screen is black from quitting the game.  It's the last sting you give them when you force them to RQ.



Hmmmm....  Good idea.


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I love when people bitch when i beat them with my Utakata when they spam with their try hard supports of Kimmimaro/Neji


----------



## Daxter (Mar 18, 2013)

I gave up trying to keep with a set team of supports. I realised it felt a bit cheap so now I just try to utilise teams already given in the game. I will carry this on to NS3 too, no matter how cheap people get with Pein, Hidan or otherwise.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 18, 2013)

My favorite support combo from Gen isn't in this game

Kiba+PTS Kiba+Juugo, which has the title Animal Lovers.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 18, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I wonder where you got that big mouth of yours from.



Uh oh, did I hit a soft spot? 



Daxter said:


> I gave up trying to keep with a set team of supports. I realised it felt a bit cheap so now I just try to utilise teams already given in the game. I will carry this on to NS3 too, no matter how cheap people get with Pein, Hidan or otherwise.



I've been doing that too since everyone has to bitch about _some_ sort of supports I use. Didn't matter who it was, if I used supports who weren't affiliated with the character I chose, someone needed something to whine about and would message me saying my supports were OP. Since then, I just go with supports with team titles. Of course, the kiddies still bitch about something, but I tell them quite kindly to STFU.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't use Neji as support without feeling like a douche now since he's now an aerial shield. But I need him for my Konoha War Outfit teams >:3


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 18, 2013)

Idc what anyone says i always use kimimaru and either rock lee or neji as my supports


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 18, 2013)

The point is supports shouldn't really matter they way people are making them out to be.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 18, 2013)

i have 1 DC frequency if i remember correctly and only cause i faced off against this spammer that was just, wow 

my ranked record sucks ass but for the most part, if ppl care too much about their records like COD k/d ratio's it wont be as fun and u'll find yourself constantly dissapointed. and the fact that most ppl with high win losses are ppl who disconnect frequently, like some guys playing demolition for their kills


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2013)

Alright I just decided to buy, better be good.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah, the Jinchuriki's outfits are almost a given if they planned on doing a-lot of costume DLC

Or at least I would hope so


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 19, 2013)

Obd lurker said:


> Alright I just decided to buy, better be good.



I hope you like it bro


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 19, 2013)

Taka NEEDS the Akatsuki outfits. I'm so sick of Jugo in his asylum outfit, come on ...give them some updated shit. Could they really not throw those on, especially since they were working with Akatsuki at that point in the game? Fuckin' hell ..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0rqRXdkrjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kid (Mar 19, 2013)

I think they really fucked up with the Edo Kages

Instead of putting al the Jincuuriki in the game they could've better put the Edo Kages in the game and then like 3/4 Jinchuurikis


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]L54cDcBDs9Q[/YOUTUBE]

did the song ended in the soundtrack?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 19, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]L54cDcBDs9Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> did the song ended in the soundtrack?



How did he replace the track on that scene? Honestly, I thought the game's soundtrack fit this scene a whole lot more on an emotional level. The dub won this round in terms of voice acting.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 19, 2013)

Kid said:


> I think they really fucked up with the Edo Kages
> 
> Instead of putting al the Jincuuriki in the game they could've better put the Edo Kages in the game and then like 3/4 Jinchuurikis


And have people bitch the Jin set wasn't complete? Can't have that. 

They could remove all the characters taking up multiple slots and easily fit the Kage in.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 19, 2013)

Kid said:


> I think they really fucked up with the Edo Kages
> 
> Instead of putting al the Jincuuriki in the game they could've better put the Edo Kages in the game and then like 3/4 Jinchuurikis



Or you know know not have something like two Killer Bees that only had the difference of the shark skin sword. Or just getting rid of the Part 1 Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, etc.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 19, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Or you know know not have something like two Killer Bees that only had the difference of the shark skin sword. Or just getting rid of the Part 1 Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, etc.


The difference between the Bees is fine. It's Itachi and Gaara that don't need a new slot.
Edo Itachi: New jutsu and ultimate with a new outfit
Itachi: Two selectable movesets, both have a different jutsu and ultimate plus has a DLC outfit
War Gaara: New ultimate and outfit
Gaara: Two selectable movesets which have different ultimates plus his siblings have no new slots with their outfits (plus I'm sure he's getting a DLC outfit for this slot)


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 19, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Or you know know not have something like two Killer Bees that only had the difference of the shark skin sword. Or just getting rid of the Part 1 Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, etc.





Gaiash said:


> The difference between the Bees is fine. It's Itachi and Gaara that don't need a new slot.
> Edo Itachi: New jutsu and ultimate with a new outfit
> Itachi: Two selectable movesets, both have a different jutsu and ultimate plus has a DLC outfit
> War Gaara: New ultimate and outfit
> Gaara: Two selectable movesets which have different ultimates plus his siblings have no new slots with their outfits (plus I'm sure he's getting a DLC outfit for this slot)



All of it is just padding character slots really.

I mean does anyone really think that CC2 couldn't have shoved all the Narutos, Sasukes, Killer Bees, Gaaras, Itachis, and Chojis under one slot each?! Just use the shoulder buttons to shift between the variations of each character, what's wrong with that for those particular characters?

For whatever reason they didn't take the time to flesh-out the Edo Kages' movesets, so they swapped-in some Part 1 characters from Generations to fill-up slots as well.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 19, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> All of it is just padding character slots really.
> 
> I mean does anyone really think that CC2 couldn't have shoved all the Narutos, Sasukes, Killer Bees, Gaaras, Itachis, and Chojis under one slot each?! Just use the shoulder buttons to shift between the variations of each character, what's wrong with that for those particular characters?
> 
> For whatever reason they didn't take the time to flesh-out the Edo Kages' movesets, so they swapped-in some Part 1 characters from Generations to fill-up slots as well.


Well the Narutos and Sasukes make sense, enough changes for them to have extra slots. But if you're going to get a second slot there should be a good reason.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 19, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0rqRXdkrjM[/YOUTUBE]



I know he's just a carbon copy of Gaara, but... I really wanted to play Yondaime Kazekage.


----------



## Vash (Mar 19, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I mean does anyone really think that CC2 couldn't have shoved all the Narutos, Sasukes, Killer Bees, Gaaras, Itachis, and *Chojis* under one slot each?! Just use the shoulder buttons to shift between the variations of each character, what's wrong with that for those particular characters?



Especially Choji. hardly anyone used the Storm 2/Gen one, so why they didn't replace him with Butterfly Choji is just UGH. I've actually used Butterfly Choji a few times, and he's actually quite awesome.

Point is, no-one is going to touch the old Choji


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 19, 2013)

Butterfly Chouji is a monster if he's used properly.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 19, 2013)

Jak said:


> Especially Choji. hardly anyone used the Storm 2/Gen one, so why they didn't replace him with Butterfly Choji is just UGH. I've actually used Butterfly Choji a few times, and he's actually quite awesome.
> 
> Point is, no-one is going to touch the old Choji


The annoying thing about Choji is I'm pretty certain the only reason he has two slots is so we unlock butterfly mode. But a smarter way of doing that is just to unlock Choji in that fight or to make the second Choji an already thin Choji who fights like the boss battle Choji.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 19, 2013)

I love how the 2nd Mizukage is a badass Suiton water gun cowboy user. 

3rd Raikage's One Finger Hell Spear jutsu would make for good clashes...if they were still part of the games. >.>

The 4th Kazekage needs more work on him.

As for the slots things, only brand new characters and PTS ones/younger versions of them that have different movesets should get them. What I am not sure is if that could also apply to Awakenings if they ever go back to Storm 1's formula of making them playable. I think it could be, since most of them end up changing their character's original fighting style for a new and stronger one. 

Edit: Pretty much what Gaiash said with the Butterfly Chouji example.

Unless they literally return to Storm 1's way of doing it and you can choose the character's transformations with the shoulder buttons.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 19, 2013)

You can't use those Edo Kages online, can you?


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 19, 2013)

How do you unlock the Edo Kages?


----------



## Daxter (Mar 19, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You can't use those Edo Kages online, can you?



Even if you could, is it worth it? They're still unfinished. I suppose winning with them even in the state they're in though is an accomplishment in itself, perhaps.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 19, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Even if you could, is it worth it? They're still unfinished. *I suppose winning with them even in the state they're in though is an accomplishment in itself, perhaps.*



Now you're catching on, hombre.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 19, 2013)

edo kages wtf when they're dlc now?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 19, 2013)

It's a hack, something along the lines of fooling the computer into thinking the AI is controlling the character when the player in fact has control.

And no it doesn't seem to be usable online or in free battle. It's only for story mode side battles.

EDIT:  the guy that did it. He plans on making a tutorial.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 19, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> And no it doesn't seem to be usable online *or in free battle*. It's only for story mode side battles.


And that there is the true sadness of this. I'd love the option to fight against them with characters of my choice but controlling an unfinished character doesn't interest me.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 19, 2013)

It does not interest me either


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 19, 2013)

YOU CAN DO JUTSU CANCELLATION TO OUGI IN THIS GAME!!!!!

I JUST DID IT WITH PTS NEJI!!!!!

sorry but its new to me


----------



## Vash (Mar 19, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> YOU CAN DO JUTSU CANCELLATION TO OUGI IN THIS GAME!!!!!
> 
> I JUST DID IT WITH PTS NEJI!!!!!
> 
> sorry but its new to me



What do you mean?

How do you even cancel a jutsu?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 19, 2013)

yes, do tell


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 19, 2013)

Remember who's speaking, guys.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry guys i was wrong idk how i did it but i did with neji pts i must of subbed the jutsu than right away did thw ougi maybe thats why it looked like i did a justu cancelation to ougi..

But this could be done in ns2 tho


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 20, 2013)

Y'know what's annoying and yet lulzy at the same time?

Trying to pull a sub on any given jutsu, and only subbing out after taking damage 

I can't tell if it's my reaction speed or the game


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 20, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Y'know what's annoying and yet lulzy at the same time?
> 
> Trying to pull a sub on any given jutsu, and only subbing out after taking damage
> 
> I can't tell if it's my reaction speed or the game



It depends on the juts I think. EMS Sasuke's amaturasu is hard to sub on when it contacts you because it hits you upwards in an instant once it touches you if you're not blocking.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OZpXkoh6Fnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 20, 2013)

no instructions for ps3 users


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

Imo its a waste of time only one combo and no grabs and no ougi


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2013)

So who are the most OP characters in free battle?


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Mar 20, 2013)

Asuma comes to mind


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 20, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> So who are the most OP characters in free battle?



Anyone if you're good, but Nagato is easily OP in any mode. Also consider War Naruto with his KCM combo tracking and increased range.


----------



## Vash (Mar 20, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Sorry guys i was wrong idk how i did it but i did with neji pts i must of subbed the jutsu than right away did thw ougi maybe thats why it looked like i did a justu cancelation to ougi..
> 
> *But this could be done in ns2 tho*



Yeah I dunno why this is back actually. It's gotta be a fuck up by CC2, as they removed it for Generations


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

Jak said:


> Yeah I dunno why this is back actually. It's gotta be a fuck up by CC2, as they removed it for Generations



Its not back tho i tried it with naruto and it didnt work but i could of swear i did it with pts neji idk i might of been tricked by my own eyes or something


----------



## Vash (Mar 20, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Its not back tho i tried it with naruto and it didnt work but i could of swear i did it with pts neji idk i might of been tricked by my own eyes or something



It is back! I've seen it done loads of times.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

Jak said:


> It is back! I've seen it done loads of times.



I tried it maybe you do it different because in ns2 i pressed triangle and circle (ps3)/y and b (xbox) at the same time twice really fast but that doesnt work in this game.

Also do you have a video of being done?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 20, 2013)

I think I am already getting tired of online play now which is disappointing. I know well from experience how bad Storm 2 was for spammers, but Storm 3 seems even worse somehow. 

On Storm 2 they usually stuck to Sage Naruto, Minato, Deidara or on occasion Kirin Sasuke, but with Storm 3 they have a slightly wider range of spam characters but still manage to make it seem even more repetitive. Although spammers were common on Storm 2, now and again you would get a decent player or else someone who picked one of the regular or lower tiers, but on Storm 3 that never happens.

The only characters I ever see are EMS Sasuke, Nagato, Hanzo, Deidara, Minato, Naruto and Mifune. On a rare occasion the brave souls will change it up a bit by picking Itachi or Kiba, but that genuinely is the limit to who you see 99% of the time. Even with supports it's always the same few choices - EMS Sasuke, Kimimaro, Edo Itachi to name a few - and it just gets so boring after a while.

As I said, I know well how many spammers there are in the Storm series, but now it just seems to be even worse. I have played roughly around 300 games all told and I could honestly give you a big list of names for characters who are never or rarely picked, I was so surprised and happy that in one of those games someone actually used Konan that I sent them a message telling them as much.

It's made even worse by the fact I try and mix things up with character choices and will often pick someone like Zabuza, Haku, Mizukage, Tobirama or Darui etc, and then even if I do pull off a win against said spammers, 9 / 10 they ragequit just as the last of their health is about to be taken :/

This has turned in to a far bigger rant than I intended and I am under no delusion about how the online community is for Storm (as unfortunate as it is), but I guess more than anything I would just like a bit more variety even from the spammers.


----------



## Vash (Mar 20, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I tried it maybe you do it different because in ns2 i pressed triangle and circle (ps3)/y and b (xbox) at the same time twice really fast but that doesnt work in this game.
> 
> Also do you have a video of being done?



I just said I've seen it done, not that I've tried it. Your confusing me now... You say you did it with Neji and now you say it's impossible. Make your mind up!

And it is in the game, as I said, I've seen it done loads of times. Its happened for regular ultimate jutsu's, and also team ultimates.

No I don't have a video.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

Jak said:


> I just said I've seen it done, not that I've tried it. Your confusing me now... You say you did it with Neji and now you say it's impossible. Make your mind up!
> 
> And it is in the game, as I said, I've seen it done loads of times. Its happened for regular ultimate jutsu's, and also team ultimates.
> 
> No I don't have a video.



Well i thought i did it with pts neji but now im not to sure im confused too lol idk if it was a beggening of the jutsu then subbed to ougi im really not sure. 

But the only way i know of jutsu cancelation is when your in insteant awakening than you do a jutsu than get out of insteant awakening while in the middle of the jutsu.

But in ns2 it was done without awakening.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 20, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> On a rare occasion the *brave souls will change it up a bit* by *picking* Itachi or *Kiba*



ROFLMAO, since when does it take bravery to take that powerful son of a bitch?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 20, 2013)

^ My point exactly


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> ROFLMAO, since when does it take bravery to take that powerful son of a bitch?



Lol good one lol


----------



## G (Mar 20, 2013)

Defeated Deidara using pts Sakura....


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2013)

I have 2 questions.

1. Has anybody else experienced weird controls in the game? Like your trying to run in a circle around your opponent and you keep jumping towards them?

2. I don't know if anyone knows the awnser to this yet or not, but does anyone know what the 7 blue spots on the character selection screen are for?


----------



## Vash (Mar 20, 2013)

Foxve said:


> I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Has anybody else experienced weird controls in the game? Like your trying to run in a circle around your opponent and you keep jumping towards them?



Nope, never happened to me.



> 2. I don't know if anyone knows the awnser to this yet or not, but does anyone know what the 7 blue spots on the character selection screen are for?



They are support characters only.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

gonna pick this game up on Saturday. is it good?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

Its good but at the same time its bad


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

in what ways is it bad? I played UNS2, UNSG and the demo of UNS3


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 20, 2013)

G said:


> Defeated Deidara using pts Sakura....



Not very difficult to accomplish. Not me being a hater, just saying, easier to beat Deidara than people think..


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

Well theres no tilts and it lags allot even in offline


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Well theres no tilts and it lags allot even in offline



game-wise or platform-wise (PS3/360 issue?)?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 20, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Well theres no tilts and it lags allot even in offline



What lies are you telling him? there ARE tilts, just no more ninja move tilt cancels, and lag is probably you or your opponents, that's it.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

do you see any major flaws in this game, Sole?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> What lies are you telling him? there ARE tilts, just no more ninja move tilt cancels, and lag is probably you or your opponents, that's it.



Sorry i meant no tilt cancels my bad.

No theres a lag even in free battle i really never had a lag in player match only offline


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> do you see any major flaws in this game, Sole?



Character balance is still a joke. At least 25-50% of opponents you'll face will use Nagato or Hanzo apparently. X360 version has framerate drop with Madara's Susano'o combos in general. Uchiha Hideout now has lag near the windows, at least on X360. As far as anything 'major' goes, not too much, but you're better off finding a good group of friends to play with, rather than just going online and dealing with tryhard douchebags. Expect the same OU characters being OU.

The community itself is a big flaw, as well as CC2's choices with some characters themselves. If you enjoy story, and don't hate Kushina, and don't hate lengthy tedious cutscenes, then you'll like the Adventure Mode. Load times seem somewhat increased due to generating 3D models but that's my experience. 

As far as single-player goes, you'll have fun. Online ..depends on how you fared in Generations and if you're prepared for the unbalance that is Bijuu you can't hit. Beware of Fuu, beware of Susano'o nubs because they're still here, and ..you know, beware of most awakenings in general.



PositiveEmotions said:


> Sorry i meant no tilt cancels my bad.
> 
> No theres a lag even in free battle i really never had a lag in player match only offline



That's not lag, that's framerate drop, and probably because you're using Madara or were on a map with a lot of water, because that's where the frames tend to drop most.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

Well I got really impressed when I played the demo, but I'm still not entirely convinced about getting this game. Its 60 bucks after all and I have to keep my monthly spendings in check.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Well I got really impressed when I played the demo, but I'm still not entirely convinced about getting this game. Its 60 bucks after all and I have to keep my monthly spendings in check.



If you like playing casually in your free time and enjoy competition every now and then, it's worth the money, but if you don't find interest in the new mechanics and didn't like online before, then I guess its nothing but a rent for you. I'd get it, personally.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 20, 2013)

G said:


> Defeated Deidara using pts Sakura....



Bro, yes. Excellent job. I still struggle with Deidara a lot. PTS Sakura wins feel like magic too.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> That's not lag, that's framerate drop, and probably because you're using Madara or were on a map with a lot of water, because that's where the frames tend to drop most.



Nope i dont use madara and is that frame drop thing (as i call it laggy) in every single level with all the characters specially with ems sasuke.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 20, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Nope i dont use madara and is that frame drop thing (as i call it laggy) in every single level with all the characters specially with ems sasuke.



Then your system sucks and its no one elses fault. If you get frame drops in every single level and you don't even use or fight Madara, meaning it isn't a Susano'o issue,  then that's a personal problem.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 20, 2013)

Foxve said:


> 1. Has anybody else experienced weird controls in the game? Like your trying to run in a circle around your opponent and you keep jumping towards them?



Yep, got that problem several times in Gens. Not the exact same problem but something similar. If I'm moving with the joystick in a certain fashion, I randomly use ninja tools, which fucks up the remainder of the battle for me.



Daftvirgin said:


> Well I got really impressed when I played the demo, but I'm still not entirely convinced about getting this game. Its 60 bucks after all and I have to keep my monthly spendings in check.



Like I said before, Daft. If you didn't play Storm 2/Generations for long, you won't play this game for long.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Then your system sucks and its no one elses fault. If you get frame drops in every single level and you don't even use or fight Madara, meaning it isn't a Susano'o issue,  then that's a personal problem.



Nope i think is my copy because on my xbox plays just fine no lag no frame drops whats so ever. This problem only happens on my ps3 and this problem doesnt happen to my other psn friends and my disc is not scratched i checked.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 20, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Nope i think is my copy because on my xbox plays just fine no lag no frame drops whats so ever. This problem only happens on my ps3 and this problem doesnt happen to my other psn friends and my disc is not scratched i checked.



Then your copy sucks and its no one elses fault?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Then your copy sucks and its no one elses fault?



Yea lol oh well but i do have lots of fun against the com  lol.

I dont play online because i dont deal with spammers


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 20, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I dont play online because i dont deal with spammers





PositiveEmotions said:


> *Im catching up in player match* i lost 68 times and i won 64 times im almost there withour disconect well i did once but it was because it was super laggy



You sure don't.


----------



## Kid (Mar 20, 2013)

The thing is what do you play for , for good story mode and all that , or do you just want to get the chars quickly practice some and then go online and show your skills there.

Storm 1 didn't had online so they focused on the story and it was fucking awesome with the free roaming and all that , tree jumping.

I think the generations should be focused on online and storm on the story.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You sure don't.



Look at the date when it was posted i only played online twice the rest are just xbgt friends but like actually going to play in player match with random people that like i said only twice which was in two days than i stopped.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 20, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Look at the date when it was posted i only played online twice the rest are just xbgt friends but like actually going to play in player match with random people that like i said only twice which was in two days than i stopped.



You've still played online, that was the point lol.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2013)

Sole's custom title is fitting at the moment.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You've still played online, that was the point lol.



......... Ok bro ok


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sole's custom title is fitting at the moment.







PositiveEmotions said:


> ......... Ok bro ok



<3


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

Kid said:


> The thing is what do you play for , for good story mode and all that , or do you just want to get the chars quickly practice some and then go online and show your skills there.
> 
> Storm 1 didn't had online so they focused on the story and it was fucking awesome with the free roaming and all that , tree jumping.
> 
> I think the generations should be focused on online and storm on the story.



I'm in for single player. I hate the multiplayer spamming community. Should I get this?


----------



## Motochika (Mar 20, 2013)

So I went to play a tournament (me vs COMs) today and I was pleasantly surprised that you can over 3 other friends playing with you locally. How I missed this I don't even. >.>


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm in for single player. I hate the multiplayer spamming community. Should I get this?





> Like I said before, Daft. If you didn't play Storm 2/Generations for long, you won't play this game for long.



**


----------



## G (Mar 20, 2013)

Wenr to a tournament and lost in the final to a Asuma user.
wow Asuma is cheap in this game.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 20, 2013)

/ deadpans


Can someone please explain to me, aside from his instant awakening, what is it that makes Asuma cheap in NS3? :/ Is it just that he has instant awakening?


----------



## G (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, the instant awakenings are being abused.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2013)

I didn't think Asuma was too bad, fucking Minato though.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 20, 2013)

Daxter said:


> / deadpans
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain to me, aside from his instant awakening, what is it that makes Asuma cheap in NS3? :/ Is it just that he has instant awakening?



It's just that, his instant awakening grants him ridiculous range and power. His is very powerful, he should've been an Adversity Awakening.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> **



okay, okay you old geezer, you're a persistent bastard  

in return you have to get the new Tomb raider game


----------



## Daxter (Mar 20, 2013)

G said:


> Yeah, the instant awakenings are being abused.



I knew this was going to be a problem from the start. Is that really character-unique though?



SoleAccord said:


> It's just that, his instant awakening grants him ridiculous range and power. His is very powerful, he should've been an Adversity Awakening.



Adversity Awakening?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> okay, okay you old geezer, you're a persistent bastard
> 
> in return you have to get the new Tomb raider game



I'm the same age as you. 

And I'll get Tomb Raider when my fucking tax money comes, and by the time it does I probably _will _be an old geezer/dead. 



Daxter said:


> Adversity Awakening?



Traditional awakening.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I'm the same age as you.
> 
> And I'll get Tomb Raider when my fucking tax money comes, and by the time it does I probably _will _be an old geezer/dead.



But you're the sage of six paths UNS, you've been here since UNS1 (I believe), playing through all those games 

Damn you


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 20, 2013)

I know, since Storm 1. But I have no facking money and no facking job, along with no parents who spoil me with their money (in your case ).

Gonna have to wait this one out a bit longer.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 20, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Traditional awakening.



 Well in that case I concur then.



Aeiou said:


> parents who spoil me with their money



Wait parents do this kind of thing?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I know, since Storm 1. But I have no facking money and no facking job, along with no parents who spoil me with their money (in your case ).
> 
> Gonna have to wait this one out a bit longer.



Then get a job


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 20, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Traditional awakening.



A.K.A the Awakening the characters that take time to get good with often get.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 20, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Wait parents do this kind of thing?



It shocked you just as much as I. 



Daftvirgin said:


> Then get a job



Oh nooo, Daft. I'm sitting here on my ass doing absolutely nothing about my lack of employment. You catch on quick. 



SoleAccord said:


> A.K.A the Awakening the characters that take time to get good with often get.



The way the world works in the eye of the Storm...


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

You old geezer! stahp lecturing me to senile white prick


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> You old geezer! stahp lecturing me to senile white prick



Damn. Being born 2 days ahead of you makes me an old geezer. I love your logic.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

Really? Your birthday being May 6th?

Its anime logic btw


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

Mine is may 7th lol


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

We should start a fellowship


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)

We need more may birthday people first


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 20, 2013)

^Seems you haven't crawled in a hole and die yet...attention parasites never do. Anyone other than this me-me boy know how to get the last timeline page? The one with Naruto vs. Pain?


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2013)

I played online today for the first time. Ether today was a bad day for everyone or the butthurt is just that insane. So many people RQ against me today it was amazing. It could also be that they just don't want to lose to a "beginner" 

They should know not every trainee sucks


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 21, 2013)

Well here are the charts for this game


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 21, 2013)

Top 5


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 21, 2013)

Yo war tobi runs funny lmao. They better change that shit next game


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 21, 2013)

Seriously the IGN review could not be more wrong. More responsive controls MY ASS. I've lost matches due to the horrendous subbing in this game, which is really a mess right now IMO. The number of people disconnecting is rising higher than ever before, sometimes as early as ten seconds into the match, and people don't seem affected by the DC frequency anyway. The terrible responses of the controller are really killing the fun of the game


----------



## Foxve (Mar 21, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Seriously the IGN review could not be more wrong. More responsive controls MY ASS. I've lost matches due to the horrendous subbing in this game, which is really a mess right now IMO. The number of people disconnecting is rising higher than ever before, sometimes as early as ten seconds into the match, and people don't seem affected by the DC frequency anyway. The terrible responses of the controller are really killing the fun of the game



Nice to see it's not just me. What's up with this game's controller problems? Why do they suck so much compared to the last game?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 21, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Nice to see it's not just me. What's up with this game's controller problems? Why do they suck so much compared to the last game?


I don't think it's the controlls, because I have never had this problem when playing story mode or playing my friends offline. I believe it's a matter of there being a-lot of lag online.This may be due to the servers being overwhelmed by the amount of people playing the game &/or people intentionally lagging their connection to win matches via spamming easier. 

The substitution does have problems though. There have been quite a few times where I should have subbed and the game simply didn't follow through with it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't have problem with controls however, the subs require a little bit more timing than in Gens.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 21, 2013)

I too dont have that control problem


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 21, 2013)

The controls can be a problem at times, I always assumed it was due to lag but I guess it might not be. There are times when I am 100% sure I have timed subs right but nothing happens, and also now and again if you try and use an item it won't register either or it makes you use the wrong one for some reason


----------



## Vash (Mar 21, 2013)

I find the controls more responsive than they were in Generations


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 21, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> The controls can be a problem at times, I always assumed it was due to lag but I guess it might not be. There are times when I am 100% sure I have timed subs right but nothing happens, and also now and again if you try *and use an item it won't register either or it makes you use the wrong one for some reason*



I get this especially and in the weirdest fashion. I don't even have to be touching the control pad for items to be used. Sometimes when I move the joystick, the system sees it as using an item.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 21, 2013)

Following G's heroic example I owned a Deidara with Karin last night. :33 (Though not on NS3 ofc. )

Speaking of controls, I wonder if that sub thing is fixed, where like if you're holding block, sometimes (it might depend on the jutsu or something) it auto-subs for you against your will. I lose subs from time to time like that, and it makes me mad when I'd just used a sub not a moment before it.


----------



## Vash (Mar 21, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Speaking of controls, I wonder if that sub thing is fixed, where like if you're holding block, sometimes (it might depend on the jutsu or something) it auto-subs for you against your will. I lose subs from time to time like that, and it makes me mad when I'd just used a sub not a moment before it.



It's more likely your just pressing L2 instead of R2


----------



## Daxter (Mar 21, 2013)

Jak said:


> It's more likely your just pressing L2 instead of R2



Fuck no man, I'm legit blocking. If you ever showed me mercy and played Gens (actually what am I saying, the only reason you don't play is because you fear my PTS Sakura), you'd see it happen. You can't be telling me this never happened to you before; my finger is nowhere near L2 sometimes when this happens. I swear on your life.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 21, 2013)

I never had any of those problems the only big problem i noticed is that when im blocking i still get hit like wtf


----------



## Vash (Mar 21, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Fuck no man, I'm legit blocking. If you ever showed me mercy and played Gens



I asked you a few nights ago if you wanted me to play Gens with you. You said no



Daxter said:


> (actually what am I saying, the only reason you don't play is because you fear my PTS Sakura), you'd see it happen. You can't be telling me this never happened to you before; my finger is nowhere near L2 sometimes when this happens. I swear on your life.



Next time we do play though I'm going to stomp your pts Sakura so hard 

I'm so glad your not religious, you swearing on my life would have likely killed me by now


----------



## Daxter (Mar 21, 2013)

Jak said:


> I asked you a few nights ago if you wanted me to play Gens with you. You said no




You waited until I spontaneously combusted. :[



> Next time we do play though I'm going to stomp your pts Sakura so hard
> 
> I'm so glad your not religious, you swearing on my life would have likely killed me by now




Don't act tough.  You know who owns who here.

You say that like there are no other means of killing you efficiently.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 21, 2013)

Goddamn Fuu's awakening is so good.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 21, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Goddamn Fuu's awakening is so good.



If good was synonymous with 'annoying as hell', then you're right.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2013)

Good =/= Cheap


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 21, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Good =/= Cheap



Because Fuu's Awakening wins battles by just being what it is


----------



## Lurko (Mar 21, 2013)

This game is pretty good.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 22, 2013)

war tobis walk/run.......

 i cant get over it. they need to change it to normal. he runs mad funny

anyway... they also need to change the mechanisms in fighting. the whole dash at u thingy until sub bars run out is fking lame. it destroys the game imo. if your gona dash, fine but to actually stun you (hit you) that's just retarded. the guy who thought of that idea should get fired. its the only fighting game i hate playing tho i love the graphics and style


----------



## Illairen (Mar 22, 2013)

Fuu is a poor mans Danzou


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 22, 2013)

Iv'e had unresponsive controls. At times my player would just stand there and eat blows.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 22, 2013)

Valiere said:


> war tobis walk/run.......
> 
> i cant get over it. they need to change it to normal. he runs mad funny
> 
> anyway... they also need to change the mechanisms in fighting. *the whole dash at u thingy until sub bars run out is fking lame. it destroys the game imo.* if your gona dash, fine but to actually stun you (hit you) that's just retarded. the guy who thought of that idea should get fired. its the only fighting game i hate playing tho i love the graphics and style


Yes! Glad I am not the only one to think so, it's so fking annoying and stupid


----------



## Kid (Mar 22, 2013)

So I just played with Susano? sasuke in the kage summit arc 

and his ultimate was Kirin..?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 22, 2013)

Kid said:


> So I just played with Susano? sasuke in the kage summit arc
> 
> and his ultimate was Kirin..?



He didn't use the bow attack until his fight with Danzo


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 22, 2013)

Valiere said:


> war tobis walk/run.......
> 
> i cant get over it. they need to change it to normal. he runs mad funny
> 
> anyway... they also need to change the mechanisms in fighting. the whole dash at u thingy until sub bars run out is fking lame. it destroys the game imo. if your gona dash, fine but to actually stun you (hit you) that's just retarded. the guy who thought of that idea should get fired. its the only fighting game i hate playing tho i love the graphics and style





CM_Sasuke said:


> Yes! Glad I am not the only one to think so, it's so fking annoying and stupid



That's how it goes at first. First you don't like it, then you realize how much better it is than Storm 2's mechanics and learn how to use it properly.


----------



## Kid (Mar 22, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> That's how it goes at first. First you don't like it, then you realize how much better it is than Storm 2's mechanics and learn how to use it properly.



This.

You just gotta get used to it.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 22, 2013)

Kid said:


> So I just played with Susano? sasuke in the kage summit arc
> 
> and his ultimate was Kirin..?



Did Susano'o Sasuke ever utilize the bow against the Kage? Nay, that he did not do. Instead it was imperfect, and destroyed pillars. Just CC2's way of making sure nothing gets in the way of continuity.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2013)

All the tobi, mifune, madara are all boss in this game.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2013)

Damn sauces and nagato, damn nagato is too good in this game.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 22, 2013)

Lol this poor thread dying. Everyone rq'd the game already? 

I'd spam it with anger about spammers but I'm not getting NS3 till Monday. :/


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 22, 2013)

Why till monday?


----------



## Daxter (Mar 22, 2013)

'Cause I live in a forest and theres no human life bringing me transport until Monday.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 22, 2013)

Lol wow bro lol


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2013)

I just got it yesterday,  I'm in the last fight though bijuu mode!


----------



## Motochika (Mar 22, 2013)

Just got done with the whole darn timeline.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 22, 2013)

Seeing a Deidara spammer get owned by a PTS Sakura user in a tourney just made my day. Got my first rage quitter and almost won a tournament if it wasn't for the Nagato laser spam.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 22, 2013)

I might meet hirosho next sunday


----------



## Lurko (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm getting rape by fafruto blitz mode.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 22, 2013)

Lol what...:::


----------



## Motochika (Mar 22, 2013)

Aaah I just need to get an S rank in the first half of the Swordsmen fight but I always get a B in legendary and an A in hero. I don't even want to think about the Conquering Hate and The Last Showdown. Ugggh


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 23, 2013)

i tried the shuriken trick on the hard part of the final boss, still got a D. you can imagine my rage.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 23, 2013)

have really enjoyed this game but for some reason i can never use the tilt jutsu.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 23, 2013)

One this is certain about this series. They can never resort to a generations style "story mode" again 

Now that the scale is tearing through the roof, it'd just be criminal to depict recent fights in any fashion less than the usual Boss Battle.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 23, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> One this is certain about this series. They can never resort to a generations style "story mode" again
> 
> Now that the scale is tearing through the roof, it'd just be criminal to depict recent fights in any fashion less than the usual Boss Battle.


Well I imagine if we get a second Generations game again it'll have a similar story mode, but maybe they'll do away with the screenshots you skim through and their boss battle staff will stay and add some boss fights. What I'd like are bosses you could unlock to fight with any playable character.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 23, 2013)

I'll say one thing about the game - it has really made me loathe Rock Lee. I probably find him even more annoying than Deidara


----------



## Turrin (Mar 23, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Well I imagine if we get a second Generations game again it'll have a similar story mode, but maybe they'll do away with the screenshots you skim through and their boss battle staff will stay and add some boss fights. What I'd like are bosses you could unlock to fight with any playable character.


I don't think we'll be getting Naruto Storm Generations 2. My prediction is that the next full game will be on PS4. So we won't get a game next year and than we'll probably get a game in Feb-March 2015. I think we'll just get DLC content for Storm 3, until Storm 4 is released.


----------



## G (Mar 23, 2013)

We better get lots of costumes.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 23, 2013)

I hope gaara gets a badass costume. Also whats taking them so long with the current costume? We already know about bikini sakura/tsunade and Noctis Sasuke, there are even videos of them.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 23, 2013)

Turrin said:


> I don't think we'll be getting Naruto Storm Generations 2. My prediction is that the next full game will be on PS4. So we won't get a game next year and than we'll probably get a game in Feb-March 2015. I think we'll just get DLC content for Storm 3, until Storm 4 is released.


I still think a Generations 2 is possible. There are enough characters from the past to add which they're hardly going to add in Storm 4. The only DLC Storm 3 is going to get is costumes.

Next if the next game is on the PS4 it'll be on the PS3 too. Especially with no one assuming it'll be on the next X-Box platform. Plenty of games released in the early years of the PS3 were released on the PS2 as well.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 23, 2013)

Well managed to get S ranks in both the Seven Swordsmen and Conquering Hate event fights. However the Final Showdown still seems so impossible. What makes it so bad is that the fight is just so tedious human jins-beast modes- beast modes with Kurama- then Tobi.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 23, 2013)

Today seems that the last scan of the game came out showing the full roster:



CC2 y u no give me mah KCM Naruto?

Also, with this game we have 10 playable Kage characters. The 5 Hokages (the first 4 are likely to undergo giant updates, Hashirama the most, and Tsunade definitely will get Byakugou in the next game), Ei, Mei, Yagura, Gaara and Oonoki. Had the Edo Kages been playable, we would have 14.

Guess that's up for the next Storm installment. 



Hydro Spiral said:


> One this is certain about this series. They can never resort to a generations style "story mode" again
> 
> Now that the scale is tearing through the roof, it'd just be criminal to depict recent fights in any fashion less than the usual Boss Battle.



Like Gaiash said, I can imagine a Generations 2 with that "characters path" story mode but this time we cover any development/battle that should've been a Boss fight in previous game. Say you play Sasuke's story and this time we get to fight Deidara, Killerbee and Danzou under a Boss battle format. We could also go to play some Rookies's stories with Boss fights like:

-Rock Lee: Boss fight against Gaara in the Chuunin Exams and then a last one against Kimimaro. Or those two could be Boss battles for his Part I self and then to tie up things with the present they go creative and give us Lee vs Gari in the war (Taijutsu Boss battle ftw).

Actually...a good idea would be if they create a Rookie 9 story mode path so that we can fight any Rookies relevant fights from previous arcs that we were not able to. That way they can include the Rock Lee fights I typed above, then use the Sound 4 battles involving Neji, Kiba, Chouji and Shikamaru as Boss ones. After that maybe a Gai story mode (Kakashi vs Gai would be epic as a Boss battle backed up CC2's way of spicing up things) so that we at least get his final bout against Kisame. Speaking of him, having a Kisame story mode would be good too, with it we could play as his Awakening against Bee...And also a Minato storyline with a Boss fight against a young Jounin Ei.

And thus a Generations 2 could work. We should also have story modes for Sasuke (already mentioned) with a final one involving teaming up with Itachi to take on Sage Kabuto (unless it's an Itachi story mode thing) and Naruto too naturally (I think the fights against Nagato and the 3rd Raikage were missed opportunites for ossum Boss contests). In Naruto's case I guess they could end his storyline with the real Tobi fight from the manga, from 595 to 598.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 23, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Well managed to get S ranks in both the Seven Swordsmen and Conquering Hate event fights. However the Final Showdown still seems so impossible. What makes it so bad is that the fight is just so tedious human jins-beast modes- beast modes with Kurama- then Tobi.



The anti guard break bento worked wonders for me on that fight.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 23, 2013)

Is there a way to change the voices to Japanese in story mode? The English voice acting is terrible.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 23, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Is there a way to change the voices to Japanese in story mode? The English voice acting is terrible.



Press triangle/Y at the main menu to go too options, you can change it there.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> CC2 y u no give me mah KCM Naruto?



or better yet


you already got kcm as an instant awakening. you can literally play as him anytime you want so long as it doesn't eat up your chakra bar.

also, i thought some instant awakenings would get a second awakening, you know the kind where you health is at a certain point and you max out your chakra? would that have worked as a way to put in both forms?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 23, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Press triangle/Y at the main menu to go too options, you can change it there.



I had done that already but it didn't take effect until the next chapter.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 24, 2013)

Nagato awesome (love his UJ ), Darui plays like a muthafuckin boss  , and Fuu is just so


----------



## Motochika (Mar 24, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> The anti guard break bento worked wonders for me on that fight.



Yeah I did a bit of snooping around and found that people use bentos. I'll probably get on that.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm going to say it this game is great, big cast of characters and great party game.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 24, 2013)

I was seeing again that Edo Kages vid from and I think the 4th Kazekage is indeed a bit faster... Unless that is just part of the data manipulation.

But the 2nd Mizukage still is the faster from all of them.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> or better yet
> 
> 
> you already got kcm as an instant awakening. you can literally play as him anytime you want so long as it doesn't eat up your chakra bar.
> ...



Dat sig.  //selfish auto-promotion

But that's the thing, he's just an Awakening at the end of the day. Even after he spent 90% of this arc using that mode in every fight he was involved and showed like a plethora of new attacks and variations of them, they went and make him be just a further developed Awakening from Generations. And like every Awakening it's temporary, this time based on chakra consume. So I just can't help but feel a little baffled that we have Sage Naruto with his own slot but not KCM, even though Sage Mode in canon lasts less time than KCM does. And just to be clear I got nothing against Sage Mode btw, I like it as well, I am just pointing out something that just doesn't make much sense to me, since Sage Mode could also count as an Instant Awakening by seeing how easily lately Naruto can enter it and both modes have enough techs to have full complete movesets.

Or that we got to fully play as EMS Sasuke, even though he still hasn't made his proper debut in the anime (not even his cameo before the 3rd Raikage fight) nor shown his trully full moveset (he was more support against Sage Kabuto). And he made it to the game by sharing a slot with MS Sasuke, and yet KCM, well, you already know what I mean haha.  

That's just my biggest and only bummer for me in the character aspect.  Likewise I can't wait for Bijuu Mode, but it sure makes me wonder how they are gonna approach it after seeing how they restrained from giving us an all-out playable KCM Naruto. And IMO, Bijuu Naruto so far has just shown some generic attacks like chakra limb punches and tail chakra stuff, I think Kishimoto has to make him come up with some types of Bijuudama variants attacks, to put an example. Make him truly go all out and stand out like he did with KCM in the manga before introducing Bijuu Mode. Overall, I think the next game should give us Naruto in KCM as his own character with Bijuu Mode as an Instant Awakening. It'd be pretty darn OP if you think about it.

As for your question I doubt it, I believe that was the condition for the characters that got the Instant Awakening feature: no regular, different and last-resort Awakenings forms like from the previous games. It would be too unfair I think.


----------



## Kid (Mar 24, 2013)

Guys could ya'll name some cool titles for the ninja info cards

also add me on 360 : ThunderBc


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 24, 2013)

Mine is: True Worldly-Wise Ninja of the Hyuga Clan, along with a picture of a certain Hyuga in a certain dress.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 24, 2013)

You add me


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 24, 2013)

i usually built my NIC to tick people off. i know many don't like narusaku together for example. i put the pic of naruto saving her from sasuke and put the title "fated marriage" hey it works, i get players faster XD


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 24, 2013)

So Storm 3 veterans, how is the game in terms of mechanics? Is it balanced? Is it a good fighting game?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 24, 2013)

How long shall I be separated from this game.


----------



## G (Mar 24, 2013)

I had the pic of Chojuro and Kurotsuhi with the title Beautiful Love


----------



## Daxter (Mar 24, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> So Storm 3 veterans, how is the game in terms of mechanics? Is it balanced? Is it a good fighting game?



You don't have to have the game to know the answer to this.


----------



## Vash (Mar 24, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> So Storm 3 veterans, how is the game in terms of mechanics? Is it balanced? Is it a good fighting game?



While it's still not balanced, still characters just simply stronger in all ways than others, I actually consider it a more fair game when compared to previous games. Sure using someone like Nagato/Hanzo/Naruto is instant easy mode, but they are still beatable. Instant awakenings are not as bad as I thought they would be either. There are strong ones (Asuma's) but it's not game breaking, they can be beaten if you know what your doing. there's a lot less spam also (imo) compared to previous games. 

As for it being a good fighting game... It's fun, just see it for what it is lol, a fun fighter to kill some time. Don't go in expecting Virtua Fighter level fights 



Daxter said:


> You don't have to have the game to know the answer to this.



It's not as bad as people make it out to be...


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 24, 2013)

I've found the game to be far worse (than Storm 2 anyway) for spammers. No word of a lie, I played for around an hour and a half earlier and I would guess around 1 in 3 of those games was a Deidara player 

I've put my copy up on ebay now anyway, the amount of spammers and the character repetition already has me bored so I will be happy to recoup some of my money to spend on other things. (besides, maybe in future when the game is cheaper I might pick it up again if I am feeling masochistic lol)


----------



## Kid (Mar 24, 2013)

People still use deidare with sasori and pain as support -_____-

seriously fuck them


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 24, 2013)

Online isn't all that bad if you're half decent, the combo spamming does get annoying if you burn your subs by mistake, though.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Jak said:


> It's not as bad as people make it out to be...



If online isn't 90% Nardos I'll stand down.


----------



## Vash (Mar 24, 2013)

Daxter said:


> If online isn't 90% Nardos I'll stand down.



It's better than 90% Masked Man who does nothing but spam the same jutsu over and over.

You can actually beat a spamming Naruto quite easily


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 24, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Online isn't all that bad if you're half decent, the *combo spamming* does get annoying if you burn your subs by mistake, though.



What is this?


----------



## Daxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Jak said:


> It's better than 90% Masked Man who does nothing but spam the same jutsu over and over.
> 
> You can actually beat a spamming Naruto quite easily



It's not always the Rasenspam, his awakenings for example are incredibly OP. My regular awakenings don't compare. His combos are pretty annoying too, 'cos his clones can knock you twice if you rush him too fast.

Do you remember how hard it is to dodge KCM Naruto's jutsu?  It's not impossible to win against him, but it certainly doesn't take a skilled player to jutsu troll you in awakening on his end. As I said, I owned a guy with 75% of my life in tact with PTS Gaara last night, and at 1 or 2% health he awakened and drained me like it was nothing. I may not be the best player, but I'm not that shitty as to lose so poorly unless it was incredibly cheap. 

If you know how to beat them so easily, you haven't told me yet.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 24, 2013)

^ That's the problem. Awakenings last too long imo. By all means allow the weaker / lesser characters to keep them at the current length, but the OP ones like Narutos' and the Susanoo users should only be usable for a very short time.

At the moment, you can be kicking someones' ass for most of the game, but then they just awaken and at times can easily take close to two bars of health from you just by spamming that OP awakening :/


----------



## Alicia (Mar 24, 2013)

Damn this thread is intense


----------



## Daxter (Mar 24, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> ^ That's the problem. Awakenings last too long imo. By all means allow the weaker / lesser characters to keep them at the current length, but the OP ones like Narutos' and the Susanoo users should only be usable for a very short time.
> 
> At the moment, you can be kicking someones' ass for most of the game, but then they just awaken and at times can easily take close to two bars of health from you just by spamming that OP awakening :/



Exactly. It's incredibly imbalanced. A very skilled Haku, Zabuza or even Sakura player for example is going to lose to a painfully mediocre Naruto player if he spams just right. That loss made me angrier than I've been in a while, mainly because I worked hard to dodge his rasen-spam beforehand. The worst part is most Naruto players don't seem to see a problem with it. :/

I also want all awakenings to have more hits before they break the opponent's block, tbh.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 24, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Exactly. It's incredibly imbalanced. A very skilled Haku, Zabuza or even Sakura player for example is going to lose to a painfully mediocre Naruto player if he spams just right.



Are you so sure about that? Chances are, if a person is skilled enough to use a character like Haku or Zabuza, then they're skilled enough to beat most players. Narutos aren't really the hardest characters to beat (hell, I even consider him mid-tier), the only hard ones are Uchihas, from my knowledge.

For now I'm just going to say that the perspective of this topic will depend on your experience. If you've faced a few really experienced (and I mean talented players) players and mimic or pick up their methods, you'll be able to beat these spammers pretty easily.


----------



## Vash (Mar 24, 2013)

Daxter said:


> It's not always the Rasenspam, his awakenings for example are incredibly OP. My regular awakenings don't compare. His combos are pretty annoying too, 'cos his clones can knock you twice if you rush him too fast.



His awakening was toned down in power when it comes to Storm 3...
His combos are no more annoying than Itachi's.



Daxter said:


> A: Do you remember how hard it is to dodge KCM Naruto's jutsu?
> 
> B: It's not impossible to win against him, but it certainly doesn't take a skilled player to jutsu troll you in awakening on his end.
> 
> C: As I said, I owned a guy with 75% of my life in tact with PTS Gaara last night, and at 1 or 2% health he awakened and drained me like it was nothing. I may not be the best player, but I'm not that shitty as to lose so poorly unless it was incredibly cheap.



A: You jump, quite simple.

B: That's the same for a lot of characters though. A spamming chimp can use most characters and still do a lot of damage, especially in awakening (Susano?)

C: As I said above, it's not exclusive to Naruto. a lot of characters can do the same thing when awakened. If they choose to jutsu spam then your pretty much fucked lol. Just adapt and overcome bro 



Daxter said:


> If you know how to beat them so easily, you haven't told me yet.



You don't have Storm 3 yet, so why would I say?


----------



## Daxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Are you so sure about that? Chances are, if a person is skilled enough to use a character like Haku or Zabuza, then they're skilled enough to beat most players. Narutos aren't really the hardest characters to beat (hell, I even consider him mid-tier), the only hard ones are Uchihas, from my knowledge.



I'm almost sure, yes. I've watched a lot of good players get owned by exceptionally annoying Narutos in tournies. Last night I saw a Neji with a single Hinata support barely make it out in one piece in the finals of a tourney, and that's only 'cause he was a god-tier player. I almost thought he'd lose for sure, but last second managed to dodge one or two awakening moves, something I still can't do well.

Again, if it's so easy to own these guys easily, no one has yet told me how to do it, and I haven't yet seen it. I've beaten my fair share of Naruto and Sage Narutos, but they still pose a big threat for me.



Jak said:


> His awakening was toned down in power when it comes to Storm 3...
> His combos are no more annoying than Itachi's.



We will see tomorrow. /squint



> A: You jump, quite simple.
> 
> B: That's the same for a lot of characters though. A spamming chimp can use most characters and still do a lot of damage, especially in awakening (Susano?)
> 
> C: As I said above, it's not exclusive to Naruto. a lot of characters can do the same thing when awakened. If they choose to jutsu spam then your pretty much fucked lol. Just adapt and overcome bro



So this esoteric move is really just bunny hopping?  Fine, I'll blame you if it doesn't work tonight. 

I'd rather a susano'o than a KCM/4/6tail Nardo anyday. Susano'o is annoying but easily rushable like Bee's Hachibi awakening. The bigger they are, the easier they are to handle. 



> You don't have Storm 3 yet, so why would I say?



You didn't reveal any sagely information for gens either, iirc.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 24, 2013)

The Uchihas' are definitely the hardest, if Sasuke or Itachi go Susanoo you are basically screwed. Narutos' is annoying, no doubt about it, but the Uchiha and other Jins I find to be worse for the most part


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 24, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I'm almost sure, yes. I've watched a lot of good players get owned by exceptionally annoying Narutos in tournies. Last night I saw a Neji with a single Hinata support barely make it out in one piece in the finals of a tourney, and that's only 'cause he was a god-tier player. I almost thought he'd lose for sure, but last second managed to dodge one or two awakening moves, something I still can't do well.



As for me, I almost always see those guys wipe the floor with most players. They even tend to kick me around like a ragdoll every once in a while. The way I see it when I'm facing someone who chooses low-tier characters, there's only 2 options: Either their a masterful god with their low-tier or they're decent/mediocre. And when they're the former, they really are dastardly to fight, in terms of skill.



> Again, if it's so easy to own these guys easily, *no one has yet told me how to do it*, and I haven't yet seen it. I've beaten my fair share of Naruto and Sage Narutos, but they still pose a big threat for me.



Addressed that in the second half of my previous post. It's not necessarily something someone can verbally explain how to do, you just have to be lucky enough to clash with those exceptionally skilled players to see how they do things and learn from them/mimic their playstyle. That's how I eventually got good way back in Storm 2, and even helped me get a jump-start with the mechanics on Generations (thanks to Noctis, that bastard ).


----------



## Motochika (Mar 24, 2013)

My god. I my eternal quest for S ranks I went through the Final Showdown and came out with an A. My god I don't even know how you can get an S.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 24, 2013)

I S ranked it on Legend just the other day, actually 

I always make sure to bring those Secret Elixirs to get my health back to full just before the Tailed Beast fight


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 25, 2013)

That final battle is such bullshit


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 25, 2013)

Guys this codes actually work 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Card	Password
Naruto Uzumaki Goku Costume Ninja Info Card 


XCHPT2M1PD
Unknown	14G3VN2A2E
Unknown	193G9S2XJQ
Unknown	1KLH1XAQGC
Unknown	1NRNQBUSNG
Unknown	1S694GUG5K
Unknown	22QBS7VT5B
Unknown	25WHQQHVCE
Unknown	2GX3D69EXG
Unknown	2LTVNUGCQD
Unknown	3SMXW81RND
Unknown	43J1KX25N4
Unknown	46P8B9M7U8
Unknown	4MMMGLTN96
Unknown	5QMJMNL1M3
Unknown	63DRDG7G6W
Unknown	66JM3XSQD1
Unknown	6MGD8CXMRM
Unknown	7AQVL2JV3X
Unknown	7QFAQEQCHV
Unknown	985FGH45EM
Unknown	9BBMESP7LQ
Unknown	9EHS44A9ST
Unknown	9R81J5WNXG
Unknown	9UE79GQP7S
Unknown	ADK11N4SVQ
Unknown	ASHF6XBAAP
Unknown	BPB9FGQ83L
Unknown	CDDRTEA4EJ
Unknown	CTA6MQHLSQ
Unknown	CWGDG22MXL
Unknown	D71EDR3XXC
Unknown	DQ4M8FVJLE
Unknown	EAXBVTUDP9
Unknown	EE6HL5FFWD
Unknown	EQWP162U47
Unknown	EX93HS8XQE
Unknown	GBT2NKXG82
Unknown	GEX8EVLQF6
Unknown	GQ6F476SM9
Unknown	GRQGSW86M1
Unknown	GUWMJ8S8T4
Unknown	GX3T9JEA18
Unknown	JAPXDUXKTS
Unknown	JG1DTH6N8X
Unknown	JTRL8QR3FT
Unknown	L1XPGV4QCU
Unknown	LHU4L8BMQS
Unknown	LK1BCJW1XV
Unknown	LULC19XEXN
Unknown	N2QG9MATUN
Unknown	NLT14A3CGP
Unknown	NMK9JBGRNJ
Unknown	NUE2SX4PGG
Unknown	P2J62DG5DG
Unknown	PFBEGE2KKB
Unknown	PMDXB2U36C
Unknown	PMMRW18NMQ
Unknown	PQGK6PNMRE
Unknown	Q6J4KF7Q3D
Unknown	QCMRGB6XQV
Unknown	QFSM6MR2XM
Unknown	QMVK2AJLJ1
Unknown	QSJ6LNDH5T
Unknown	QVPDBMMJCW
Unknown	R3DWT4LGV9
Unknown	RG45858V34
Unknown	RMGQGREMHB
Unknown	RX7P4S1EG6
Unknown	S1F5QNFXM6
Unknown	S5LBGMX26A
Unknown	SHCJVXMHD4
Unknown	SKQQLB8JK8
Unknown	SX9XXCTMS3
Unknown	TGHN4DMWA5
Unknown	ULBGE2DU31
Unknown	UQ6ANQSSWX
Unknown	W68S1GCG8V
Unknown	WM576SJ6MT
Unknown	WMVFLU6LTG
Unknown	WQMXGHX4FQ
Unknown	39VE1K892B
Unknown	4PST6WFPG9
Unknown	5AP5TBDKK4
Unknown	7EG2CD5XA1
Unknown	7TLHHPCEGM
Unknown	8N93136BAR
Unknown	A9ETBCQQGN
Unknown	AWNMVBWBHS
Unknown	B68NK1XGHJ
Unknown	CA7K33G27G
Unknown	EU3WQHMWBB
Unknown	JDU736KM1V
Unknown	LXRQQKJG5Q
Unknown	M3UC4WWMJL
Unknown	MJRQ894FXJ
Unknown	MMXXMJPH5N
Unknown	NEHNNNW92H
Unknown	QQM5WXC453
Unknown	RJABMGSXA7
Unknown	SE6C5G1F71
Unknown	UM3GS3XABV
Unknown	W32LB5QM1S
Unknown	X7T9MMNB9Q
Unknown	XA7PJQ32WS
Unknown	XQWUHLGUUJ
Unknown	5TRQGM6366
Unknown	87CGVQMTVT
Unknown	AG2TSTBMSL
Unknown	EHCGCG1H4G
Unknown	J14MG5M7T1
Unknown	JWXRXTD5MX
Unknown	LEGWVWQXJG
Unknown	M61JT7HXQG
Unknown	NQNUEMHA9L
Unknown	PV8SLQ91M9
Unknown	U29VQEKBQM
Unknown	U5E29P6DG3
Unknown	VPBEW448SX
Unknown	XAXGC99DGL
Unknown	XQ44GUAJCQ
Unknown	5CBNQ9W86S
Unknown	8U97A7SMDG
Unknown	DGRXL3T3LX
Unknown	EXXTAAL67V
Unknown	KJGML6UNCD
Unknown	MK9CBW1TV6
Unknown	N2F624M1K5
Unknown	RM48L9R77S
Unknown	TQSULDNQ18

from


----------



## Foxve (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone know how to deal with neji awakening spammers?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 25, 2013)

Neji is a problem online?


----------



## Kid (Mar 25, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> The Uchihas' are definitely the hardest, if Sasuke or Itachi go Susanoo you are basically screwed. Narutos' is annoying, no doubt about it, but the Uchiha and other Jins I find to be worse for the most part



The trick to win against the Susano's is to make them use all their subs before they go into awakening and then when they are in Susano-o just keep pressuring him with combos and supports.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2013)

Kid said:


> The trick to win against the Susano's is to make them use all their subs before they go into awakening and then when they are in Susano-o just keep pressuring him with combos and supports.


What if it's EMS Sasuke and he's raping you from range?


----------



## Kid (Mar 25, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> What if it's EMS Sasuke and he's raping you from range?



I actually played against him yesterday and he got in his awakening , but we were fightning in the Chuunin Final Exam stage , So I was just hiding behind the tree's lol he couldn't do shit from range. 

When he was about to get close I send my support and then go back again.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 25, 2013)

lol hiding behind the trees is great. One of my very first online battles was against an Itachi user on that stage, and I managed to get them stuck behind one of the trees so they couldn't get at me. (it's one of my favourite stages anyway, reminds me of the early days when I was really in to Naruto haha)


----------



## Kid (Mar 25, 2013)

Do the ninja info cards actually mean something this game?

Like in generations you had the cards which increased jutsu damage etc..


----------



## G (Mar 25, 2013)

They don't mean anything I guess? Even though there are different elements and rare cards and so on.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 25, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> I've found the game to be far worse (than Storm 2 anyway) for spammers. No word of a lie, I played for around an hour and a half earlier and I would guess around 1 in 3 of those games was a Deidara player
> 
> I've put my copy up on ebay now anyway, the amount of spammers and the character repetition already has me bored so I will be happy to recoup some of my money to spend on other things. (besides, maybe in future when the game is cheaper I might pick it up again if I am feeling masochistic lol)



I kind of agree that it's much harder to counter Deidara users in this game, especially if there's a huge character mismatch.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 25, 2013)

^ Yep, he's even more difficult to deal with now. Imo changing from relying on chakra to sub to having sub bars helps him too. Before if someone was spamming his jutsu or his Y charged projectiles then eventually they would either get caught out by being unable to sub your jutsu, or else they would have to take time to recharge their chakra.

With sub bars though they can projectile spam all they want and it barely makes a difference. You can use your long range jutsu or support characters to attack, he subs out of it, then goes right back to spamming you (and having long range supports was always one of the key ways of stopping Deidara on Storm 2).

It's very easy for him to break your guard too, and if you happen to have a close or mid range character even getting near him his difficult, especially with the kind of supports most Deidara players use.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 25, 2013)

Y'know when I think back on it, the war arc in this game wasn't quite as great as expected.

It wasn't bad at all, but still. I mean, Edo Sasori, Deidara, Hanzo, Kin/Gin are all cut rather short for what actually happened with them. But then you get moments like B VS Ay, and the Team Asuma reunion, which aren't full boss fights but they do get some amount of cinematic attached to them to flesh things out with the plot. Why couldn't all of the be like this? Also, Team 8 & Neji aren't playable when they clearly show up on the War Map, but Sakura get's to fight against the 7 Swordsmen when she actually spent this arc with the Medic Squad 

Then there's the Tailed Beast fight..Starts off strong when you're fighting their human forms in the forest, but then the beasts themselves are rather sluggish to fight against and the programming is..Awkward. Not to mention the slight plot alteration, but that's more of a personal nitpick ...(Not the ending, but the lack of Kakashi or Gai supports, that interaction with Son Goku was taken out, and there was no Rikudou flashback..)

Even so, Gokage VS Madz was amazing, and the Prologue, Kage Summit & Jinchuriki arcs were all handled quite well. More good than bad 



			
				CM_Sasuke said:
			
		

> ^ Yep, he's even more difficult to deal with now. Imo changing from relying on chakra to sub to having sub bars helps him too. Before if someone was spamming his jutsu or his Y charged projectiles then eventually they would either get caught out by being unable to sub your jutsu, or else they would have to take time to recharge their chakra.
> 
> With sub bars though they can projectile spam all they want and it barely makes a difference. You can use your long range jutsu or support characters to attack, he subs out of it, then goes right back to spamming you (and having long range supports was always one of the key ways of stopping Deidara on Storm 2).
> 
> It's very easy for him to break your guard too, and if you happen to have a close or mid range character even getting near him his difficult, especially with the kind of supports most Deidara players use.


This 

I mean, there's the prospect of getting better, but then why waste time with players like this at all :L


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 25, 2013)

Has anyone else had a problem with their substitutions getting choppy during an opponent's awakening? It seems that it's very unresponsive to me at times. I also find it frustrating that I can't instant awaken with some selective characters. I'm fine with the Jin's having to wait until red but the rest should be able to instant awaken to me.


----------



## Kid (Mar 25, 2013)

Also when you're in awakening , the (team)ultimate jutsu almost always hits you dunno why


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 25, 2013)

Something's fishy in the forums...


----------



## Alicia (Mar 25, 2013)

No shit, Sherlock.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope cc2 learns from this mistakes 

[YOUTUBE]pAdUFdofScs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Kid (Mar 25, 2013)

For some reason I can't use Nagato's awakening actions anymore

dafuq


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 25, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> No shit, Sherlock.



I said that for a reason you idiot.

I should've sought you out during this mayhem to end you for good.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 25, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I hope cc2 learns from this mistakes
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pAdUFdofScs[/YOUTUBE]​



GT seems overcritical but I really can't disagree with anything they're saying. They could be a bit more lenient on gameplay since that's just how it is, but other than that they have hit a lot of points that made the story mode disappointing at least. It was nothing more than a chore to do.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 25, 2013)

Imo after madara appeared it was more of a "what if" type of thing.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 26, 2013)

So.... finally got the game.   It might take a few days before I hate it quite as much as everyone else. 

I got through a pretty hefty chunk today. I'm finding story mode to be either really, really good at times or pretty dull. 

I even still managed to grab that useless Goku costume dlc.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

Wait so you were previously discussing the game entirely without having played it before, Dax? I don't have the game and I still doubt whether to get it or not.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 26, 2013)

Daxter said:


> So.... finally got the game.   It might take a few days before I hate it quite as much as everyone else.
> 
> I got through a pretty hefty chunk today. I'm finding story mode to be either really, really good at times or pretty dull.
> 
> *I even still managed to grab that useless Goku costume dlc. *



I give you credit for managing to get that weeks after the release..


----------



## Vash (Mar 26, 2013)

Me and Daxter were having a discussion (I say discussion, it was mainly him being a hater ) about which did chapter 4 better, the English or Japanese VA's.

I think the Eng dub was better, while he thinks the Jap dub was better...
So what's the opinion of the guys here, Japanese or English VA's, who did it better when it comes to chapter 4?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 26, 2013)

Jak said:


> Me and Daxter were having a discussion (I say discussion, it was mainly him being a hater ) about which did chapter 4 better, the English or Japanese VA's.
> 
> I think the Eng dub was better, while he thinks the Jap dub was better...
> So what's the opinion of the guys here, Japanese or English VA's, who did it better when it comes to chapter 4?



Very good question. Through my knowledge and experience, I'd be more then willing to give my utmost, non-biased opinion about this topic of discussion. 

But seeing as I don't have the game...


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

So Goku costume is pre-order only?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> But seeing as I don't have the game...



You don't? I thought you did


----------



## Vash (Mar 26, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> That's a very good question. Through my knowledge and experience, I'd be more then willing to give my utmost, non-biased opinion about this topic of discussion.
> 
> But seeing as I don't have the game...



I await your opinion when you do get the game 



Daftvirgin said:


> So Goku costume is pre-order only?



Yep.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 26, 2013)

New school uniform costumes


----------



## Turtlespoon (Mar 26, 2013)

Anybody up for some Unranked Matches? (X360)

Could use some practice, and everyone I meet through matchmaking seems to rape me.
Mic would be preferred. Add me.

GT: Turtlespoon


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 26, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> So Goku costume is pre-order only?



No it's not, but it did come with the first wave of copies that came out in general. I went ahead and took my preorder off from Gamestop and went to my local Walmart instead to pick it up that midnight! Saved like 40 minutes on a drive the next day.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 26, 2013)

My old name is in Hollow Prince's signature.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 26, 2013)

im i the only one who has trouble performing the tilts? i could only get it if im lucky. but i seen ppl do it at the exact moment they found it convenient, how the fuck?


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 26, 2013)

It's all about flow, man. The reason why you can't do it is because you rush/force it too much. Don't control the joystick. Let the joystick control you. You gotta flow with it. Flick it gently, wait about half a second and then make your move, meng.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 26, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> New school uniform costumes


----------



## sinjin long (Mar 26, 2013)

can anyone tell me where to find the blueprints for small substitution log,kunai rain destruction,and medium chakra renewal band for the spoiled tool shop mission?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]A0NEsmWa4Ck[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]IF_I3KTqKkU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cWniaYUKsKE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3rpBLF6THwQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]8fiZx4Dw8bs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]uECPVcHsz9U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]hIxswtcomG8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]tUYtE8jz8LA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]fBTzlV31Bh8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RPstv3WVKDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

So I guess you have to pay for these DLC? Feels like horse armor all over again.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2013)

Not worth the money.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 26, 2013)

I heard it was $2 bucks


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Not worth the money.


look at this prime example of a great TTGL set, people 


PositiveEmotions said:


> I heard it was $2 bucks


Horse armor


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't mind the highschool costumes so much. Though for the next game they gotta focus first more on the not-delivered yet new characters and then at the end start promoting the new costumes. However I would appreciate if they also came up with concept art for the alternate skins, it's weird that you choose Hokage or "Teacher" (thought he was a student too?) Naruto and yet you see the Sage Naruto icon in the fight. 

I do like how we're getting as much as canon and anime costumes as possible. I hope that by the time of the final Storm game we can get them all by completing missions or something like that.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 26, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I heard it was $2 bucks





Skywalker said:


> Not worth the money.



**


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 26, 2013)

fuck the school outfits.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2013)

I pity those who thought we'd get awesome costumes.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 26, 2013)

LOL at the DLC turning out to be crappy school outfits. If they want extra money for DLC then there are plenty of much more deserving and sensible canon choices they could use, but nope, school clothes for all


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 26, 2013)

What happened to all that Anbu stuff they were babbling about?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2013)

You weren't supposed to remember.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 26, 2013)

Is this to say ANBU's not going to happen now at all 'cos High School outfits?


----------



## G (Mar 26, 2013)

Tenten didnt get shit


----------



## Vash (Mar 26, 2013)

I will probably end up buying those costumes, all of them...


Yep I'm a dumbass


----------



## Daxter (Mar 26, 2013)

I only want ANBU costumes. School outfits effect no one I care about save Kakashi, but it's not enough to get me playing him and his untouched moveset. ANBU will do the trick, especially if Sai and Yamato are involved, because I do like playing those two and they deserve it. I will try and spend the money even if I think priced costumes in any game are still a ripoff.

Wake me up when Yagura gets something, Temari shows up in a bathing suit, or RTN Hinartar comes about.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2013)

Jak said:


> I will probably end up buying those costumes, all of them...
> 
> 
> Yep I'm a dumbass



No, not a dumbass, a fetishist


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to say in my other post, but PositiveEmotions: While it was nice to share those videos with the new costumes, could you at least spoiler them? The page always take ages to load atm due to all those embedded videos

EDIT: Oh well, that was bad timing on my part lol


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2013)

Give the Jin those kickass white outfits Kishi made in that one color spread.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 26, 2013)

My god those costumes are god awful.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 26, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Give the Jin those kickass white outfits Kishi made in that one color spread.



Yeah. The same way CC2 is planning to give Taka their Akatsuki Cloaks.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2013)

Well someone is a negative nancy.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 26, 2013)

I for one like these new costumes. The guy posting the videos is silly calling Naruto a teacher when the costume just says School. My only problem is the limited selection. I mean fair enough Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Hinata and Ino were the focus of those endings but why not make the school outfits for the rest of the Konoha 11? I mean it can't be that hard to slap the same two outfits on the rest of the gang (plus Lee was wearing a football/soccer uniform).

This makes me think when the swimsuit pack comes out we'll only get these characters (minus Sasuke who wasn't in it and Kakashi who was maskless) and we won't get the sand siblings (even though Gaara clearly had the best swimsuit in that ending).

Come on CC2, give the rest of the Konoha 11 and the sand siblings some DLC outfits.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 26, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I only want ANBU costumes. School outfits effect no one I care about save Kakashi, but it's not enough to get me playing him and his untouched moveset. ANBU will do the trick, especially if *Sai* and Yamato are involved, because I do like playing those two and they deserve it. I will try and spend the money even if I think priced costumes in any game are still a ripoff.
> 
> Wake me up when Yagura gets something, Temari shows up in a bathing suit, or RTN Hinartar comes about.



hes Root; not regular ANBU so no outfit for Sai.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 26, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Well someone is a negative nancy.



Who me? Never. I've been  sucking CC2's dick positive about this whole thing since the begininng.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 26, 2013)

Lmfao ^ wow lol


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 26, 2013)

Has CC2 ever given a reason as to why the edo kages aren't playable? 


*Spoiler*: _Story_ 



I just got up to where you fight them in story and it's pissing me off. The 2nd Mizukage looks fucking awesome.




Oh, and does anyone main the first Hokage? I started making him my secondary and I'm at a 2:1 w/l rate so far which is decent, but I could always use some more tips.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 26, 2013)

Carmelo said:


> Has CC2 ever given a reason as to why the edo kages aren't playable?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Story_
> ...



Nope but hey you get these crappy costumes that do absolutely nothing to enrich the gaming experience. If this is dlc isn't free then people are suckers.smh


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 27, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Nope but hey you get these crappy costumes that do absolutely nothing to enrich the gaming experience. If this is dlc isn't free then people are suckers.smh


I like the costumes. And this is only the first batch. Like I said the only problem is that they didn't give all the Konoha 11 costumes for this set.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 27, 2013)

Its *horse armor*!


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 27, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Nope but hey you get these crappy costumes that do absolutely nothing to enrich the gaming experience. If this is dlc isn't free then people are suckers.smh



What do you expect DLC to be? We've already been told that it's not possible to make the Edo Kage playable so why are you bitching? The initial costumes were a bonus yet people act like there was something else they could have done with that time. 

Costumes were, are and will be the DLC for this game and some people love that idea. Samurai Naruto was absolutely awesome as were several other of the costumes I got from the pack. I wont buy this one as I dislike the whole school aesthetic but I'm hoping for an Anbu one in the near future.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 27, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> What do you expect DLC to be? We've already been told that it's not possible to make the Edo Kage playable so why are you bitching? The initial costumes were a bonus yet people act like there was something else they could have done with that time.
> 
> Costumes were, are and will be the DLC for this game and some people love that idea. Samurai Naruto was absolutely awesome as were several other of the costumes I got from the pack. I wont buy this one as I dislike the whole school aesthetic but I'm hoping for an Anbu one in the near future.


Well said. The only reason people are complaining about the costumes is because of an unrelated problem.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 27, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> What do you expect DLC to be? We've already been told that it's not possible to make the Edo Kage playable so why are you bitching? The initial costumes were a bonus yet people act like there was something else they could have done with that time.
> 
> Costumes were, are and will be the DLC for this game and some people love that idea. Samurai Naruto was absolutely awesome as were several other of the costumes I got from the pack. I wont buy this one as I dislike the whole school aesthetic but I'm hoping for an Anbu one in the near future.



I wouldn't complain about that if the costumes actually featured something new to the gameplay! From what I heard Samurai Naruto has a a sword but doesn't even use it in the moveset. Considering how much fervor was generated at the Edo Kages being playable it's just a big bullseye that CC2 left themselves open to. Like during Storm 1 when the whole land of waves arc was entirely skipped.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 27, 2013)

You know what? I am sick to death of the fking old Edo Kage thing being dragged up every single time someone dares to speak negatively of future DLC. Are there some people still clamouring for the (as we now know) impossible addition of them? Yes. Are these people in the majority? No.

It's just being used as a cheap shot now by those in favour of the DLC that has been revealed. If you actually took the time to read peoples' posts you would see that most haven't brought up the Edo Kage in recent times, they are not complaining about them at all, they are complaining because the DLC costumes we _are_ getting are terrible even by additional costume standards.

Fair enough, there are people who genuinely want the school clothes as new costumes and are happy to see them included, but the fact remains there are countless other costumes people want to see a _lot_ more and would actually be willing to pay for.

I remember seeing a post a few days back where someone made a list of character costumes they would like to see included - and IIRC it was a pretty good list - so if the majority of people are wanting to see costumes for characters that were seen in the actual Anime / Manga canon rather than school outfits (which appears to be the case) then they have every right to complain when some of the logical choices are left out for the sake of what they have chosen to release.

People are _not_ complaining because the DLC being released _are_ costumes, they are complaining because of _what_ the costumes are. By keep bringing up the few people who for some reason refuse to give up on the Edo Kage as a way to dismiss all the other people with more reasonable wants in terms of DLC just smacks of laziness and ignorance.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 27, 2013)

Motochika said:


> I wouldn't complain about that if the costumes actually featured something new to the gameplay! From what I heard Samurai Naruto has a a sword but doesn't even use it in the moveset. Considering how much fervor was generated at the Edo Kages being playable it's just a big bullseye that CC2 left themselves open to. Like during Storm 1 when the whole land of waves arc was entirely skipped.



Yes they did indeed leave themselves open to it but this is what they had planned (and most likely already made) as DLC before the shit-storm. 

I don't think any of them will add anything new unfortunately but we may see some cool stuff later on. 



CM_Sasuke said:


> People are _not_ complaining because the DLC being released _are_ costumes, they are complaining because of _what_ the costumes are. By keep bringing up the few people who for some reason refuse to give up on the Edo Kage as a way to dismiss all the other people with more reasonable wants in terms of DLC just smacks of laziness and ignorance.



Really? The guy I was replying to mentioned the Edo Kage and I was responding to him. Problem? If you don't like the DLC then fine, I believe I actually stated that I did not either. You make it sound as though the Edo Kage are some kind of 'ace in the hole' to people who want to argue for the DLC but that evidently isn't the case. 

There have been no 'I like them!' 'Yeah? Well I hate them'! Arguments and thus I find your post quite confusing in the context of this last page of posts.


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy fuck, I had no idea Hashirama auto-refills chakra while awakened lol, going to start using him way more.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 27, 2013)

Motochika said:


> I wouldn't complain about that if the costumes actually featured something new to the gameplay! From what I heard Samurai Naruto has a a sword but doesn't even use it in the moveset. Considering how much fervor was generated at the Edo Kages being playable it's just a big bullseye that CC2 left themselves open to. Like during Storm 1 when the whole land of waves arc was entirely skipped.


They're DLC *costumes*. They're optional and even though they don't make changes to the gameplay they do offer scenarios, team ups etc for players to enact or come up with in Free Battle.



CM_Sasuke said:


> It's just being used as a cheap shot now by those in favour of the DLC that has been revealed. If you actually took the time to read peoples' posts you would see that most haven't brought up the Edo Kage in recent times, they are not complaining about them at all, they are complaining because the DLC costumes we _are_ getting are terrible even by additional costume standards.


I've read the comments. If they're not bringing up the Edo Kages they act like this is the only costume pack they're releasing.



CM_Sasuke said:


> Fair enough, there are people who genuinely want the school clothes as new costumes and are happy to see them included, but the fact remains there are countless other costumes people want to see a _lot_ more and would actually be willing to pay for.


This is only the first costume pack. Yes I'd love many of the suggested costumes but that doesn't mean I'm going to hate every other costume pack they come out with that isn't the one I want. Maybe if they say "that's it, no more DLC" these would be valid points but right now they're not, it's like saying "how could they not include Madara" after seeing one trailer.



CM_Sasuke said:


> I remember seeing a post a few days back where someone made a list of character costumes they would like to see included - and IIRC it was a pretty good list


That was probably me. You'll note my list included this pack just with more characters in it. That's why my point remains that the only problem with this pack is not enough characters got their school uniforms.



CM_Sasuke said:


> so if the majority of people are wanting to see costumes for characters that were seen in the actual Anime / Manga canon rather than school outfits (which appears to be the case) then they have every right to complain when some of the logical choices are left out for the sake of what they have chosen to release.


But here's the thing, we all knew this costume pack was coming. The Sakura pre-order costume was a preview for it. The school uniform costume pack was inevitable, so is the swimsuit pack.



CM_Sasuke said:


> People are _not_ complaining because the DLC being released _are_ costumes


Motochika is and I've seen others do the same.



CM_Sasuke said:


> they are complaining because of _what_ the costumes are. By keep bringing up the few people who for some reason refuse to give up on the Edo Kage as a way to dismiss all the other people with more reasonable wants in terms of DLC just smacks of laziness and ignorance.


Well let me rephrase my point then. Either the people complaining are doing so because of unrelated features that didn't make it into the final game OR they're blind and didn't notice the fact that the pre-orders had a preview for this exact costume pack before the game even came out.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 27, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> *Really? The guy I was replying to mentioned the Edo Kage and I was responding to him.*


 Like I said  "Are there *some people still clamouring for the (as we now know) impossible addition of them? Yes. Are these people in the majority? No."*

I never individually singled out your response to him, and indeed, I made the point that _some_ people still do bring up the Edo Kage which is ridiculous. It stands to reason some people are angry still over the Edo Kage thing, feel free to call them out on that if such a person comes out.



> Problem?


 Nope, you carry on son.



> If you don't like the DLC then fine, I believe I actually stated that I did not either.


 Fair enough. And for the record I don't give a toss about any DLC, very soon I won't even own a copy of the game.



> You make it sound as though the Edo Kage are some kind of 'ace in the hole' to people who want to argue for the DLC but that evidently isn't the case.


 Except you pretty much did use that argument against Motochika's earlier post by saying

"What do you expect DLC to be? We've already been told that it's not possible to make the Edo Kage playable so why are you bitching?"




> There have been no 'I like them!' 'Yeah? Well I hate them'! Arguments and thus I find your post quite confusing in the context of this last page of posts.


 I think you'll find that Gaiash has clearly said he / she likes them, while several others have equated them to as bad as the infamous "Horse Armour" which shows the "I like them"  "I hate them" scenario is / was taking place


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 27, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I've read the comments. If they're not bringing up the Edo Kages *they act like this is the only costume pack they're releasing.*


 Bolded I have never tried to argue against, though out of curiousity, has there been any official confirmation on more packs? 

As for the Edo Kage thing, one, maybe two people mention it, most others in this thread just stated their dislike or lack of interest in the current costume DLC without bringing them up.




> This is only the first costume pack. Yes I'd love many of the suggested costumes but that doesn't mean I'm going to hate every other costume pack they come out with that isn't the one I want. Maybe if they say "that's it, no more DLC" these would be valid points but right now they're not, it's like saying "how could they not include Madara" after seeing one trailer.


 Which is a reasonable enough point if it has indeed been confirmed there will be more DLC packs. The biggest problem people seem to have is that they are being asked to pay for these costumes first when there are a lot more they might actually be willing to pay for if they had been in its' place. Patience (or lack thereof) is an entirely unrelated matter however.




> That was probably me. You'll note my list included this pack just with more characters in it. That's why my point remains that the only problem with this pack is not enough characters got their school uniforms.


 Ah then good job on the list. And yes I kind of agree, even though I personally have no interest in this pack, it does seem odd that they didn't include the outfits for more characters.




> But here's the thing, we all knew this costume pack was coming. The Sakura pre-order costume was a preview for it. The school uniform costume pack was inevitable, so is the swimsuit pack.


 Again, that's fair enough. I reiterate that I believe most peoples' problem is that they want to see other costumes released and are unsure whether they will ever appear, while all the while these ones _are_ definitely being released.




> Motochika is and I've seen others do the same.


 And as I said to Jaruka - that is the minority. I have never for one second disputed the fact that some people are still hung up over the Edo Kage for some reason, but for the most part people are upset over the costumes themselves, not because it isn't the Edo Kage




> Well let me rephrase my point then. Either the people complaining are doing so because of unrelated features that didn't make it into the final game OR they're blind and didn't notice the fact that the pre-orders had a preview for this exact costume pack before the game even came out.


 Again, fair enough. I listed the reason why I think some people are upset, and yes, a minority include people butthurt over the Edo Kage incident still.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 27, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> out of curiousity, has there been any official confirmation on more packs?


Tsunade's swimsuit. Sakura's swimsuit alone doesn't mean anything, Tsunade getting one in another region. We're getting both in a costume pack and they'll be joined by Hinata, Ino and maybe other characters from that ending.



CM_Sasuke said:


> As for the Edo Kage thing, one, maybe two people mention it, most others in this thread just stated their dislike or lack of interest in the current costume DLC without bringing them up.


It's the tone. And my point didn't just cover Edo Kages, people are acting like the costume DLC was picked over anything they feel is absent. Motochika seemed to think the costumes not having movesets of their own was a problem when it's common for DLC costumes to just be aesthetic changes, really the Goku costume's Kamehameha stance is a treat.



CM_Sasuke said:


> Which is a reasonable enough point if it has indeed been confirmed there will be more DLC packs.


Which they have. In fact they stated that the Goku costume is the only limited time only costume meaning there will at the very least be costume packs for each theme in the pre-order packs.



CM_Sasuke said:


> Again, fair enough. I listed the reason why I think some people are upset, and yes, a minority include people butthurt over the Edo Kage incident still.


I wouldn't call it a majority or a minority. Simply a contributing factor. The point is they're faulting what is in the game based on what isn't or might not be in the game.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 27, 2013)

^ You've put your points across well in that post and I can't really say I find fault with them at this point. Thank you for clearing up about future releases too, that was never something I paid much attention to, but am glad to be informed of.

I understand what you're getting at more now and what you have said is plenty reasonable. Happy to have found a decent and civilised debate since they seem to be increasingly difficult to come by now


----------



## Motochika (Mar 27, 2013)

Aside from the Goku-Costumed Naruto using a Kamehameha stance. There isn't much added. CC2 could've gone a step further and used the power pole (which Goku Naruto has) in the moveset! However do the rest of the current dlc characters have differences in their movesets? 

The fact that people have even hacked the game to use the Edo Kages says something. I have by no means said that the game is terrible because of the lack of these characters. There is plenty of other things that have can be argued. However the point remains that half assing a game shouldn't be surprising when people complain.

Again my complaint stems from the fact that  this dlc didn't need to be dlc. If this priced dlc purchasing it only perpetuates companies making half assed content. Like capcom selling people that RE5 dlc. There needs to be standards for companies. I love the Ultimate Storm series and that is why I hate to see the company treat players this way.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 27, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> Like I said  "Are there *some people still clamouring for the (as we now know) impossible addition of them? Yes. Are these people in the majority? No."*
> 
> I never individually singled out your response to him, and indeed, I made the point that _some_ people still do bring up the Edo Kage which is ridiculous. It stands to reason some people are angry still over the Edo Kage thing, feel free to call them out on that if such a person comes out.
> 
> ...



Oh, you weren't singling me out? Who else was having the exact same discussion that you criticized? Or was your statement perhaps more general? Did you *expect* more people to follow in that line of thinking?

I used said argument because he was talking about the Edo Kage. The way you were saying it just sounded like he went 'I don't like the DLC' and I jumped in and responded with 'OH! GUESS YOU STILL MAD ABOUT THE EDO KAGE, EH, BITCH!?' 

However, that was not the case. He said we got these instead of the Edo Kage and thus that's where my issue was. If it was a tactic then I would have been the one to bring up the Edo Kage, much like your post suggests people would do. 

I did say 'arguments' and thus far it has been civil there is no argument or contention just separate posts of 'I like them' or 'I don't'. 

I'm fine with people not liking them but comparing DLC costumes to Edo Kage is just silly.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 27, 2013)

Are we arguing about this again? Some people like the DLC content, some people don't like it. Those who like it stop bitching at those who don't. They don't include you in their discontent so lay off the unnecessary quarrels...


----------



## Alicia (Mar 27, 2013)

exactly my man, he's here to stop the war Shanks reference


----------



## Daxter (Mar 27, 2013)

So I see why people bitched about dat final battle.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 27, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> exactly my man, he's here to stop the war Shanks reference



Shanks is right. I'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 27, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> exactly my man, he's here to stop the war Shanks reference





Motochika said:


> Shanks is right. I'll agree to disagree.



Thanks, Daft, for starting this Tenma = Shanks charade.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 27, 2013)

So yeah, my friend and I found the most insane glitch in Storm 3 today and broke the fabric of reality within the game. So check out Super Saiyan Kakashi:

[YOUTUBE]GIqXruY1PaI[/YOUTUBE]

See if you can recreate it.

PS: Sorry for bad video quality, but was not expecting this to happen lol.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 27, 2013)

^ Damn, you better learn how to do that successfully so you can show us all how to use that online.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 27, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> ^ Damn, you better learn how to do that successfully so you can show us all how to use that online.


I tried to recreate it, but the best I could do was the minor glitch where you see Kakashi Raiden appear in animation of the dog summoning jutsu. But i'll try to do it again some more later.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 27, 2013)

How do you even pull off glitches like that?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 27, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> How do you even pull off glitches like that?


Well here's a description of what I think happened:

We were using Kakashi (Kamui) and Kakashi (Dog Summoning). I used Kakashi's 2 Raiden techniques in quick succession at the same time that my friend used Kakashi's Dog Summoning jutsu. I think I got hit with the Dog Summoning at the exact same time my friend got hit by the second raiden. This caused the dog summoning animation to be partially canceled, but I still got flung across the screen as if it had ocured. After which the glitch was in full force.

I think it just has something to do with too many objects being on the screen at the same time while the animation was occurring, which caused the game to partially crash. Try it out.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha i gotta tell a story of my recent battles online. So i go to fight someone, and My team was:
Leader-Utakata 
Assist1-Ao
Assist2-Mei
and my Opponent had Sage nardo, with Kimi and Edo Itachi as supports. 
So i was already annoyed before the battle started... but it turns out he was a terrible player lmao. kept spaming Amaterasu, Sage Rasengan, and Bone Jutsus but the whole time he kept running right into  my Bubbles xD And i managed to confuse him and rush in with a Team Jutsu, and then promptly finish him off with Utakatas Bubble snap grab like a boss.  He kept challenging me over and over and would Switch it up in terms of cheap characters, but i always kicked ass with My Hidden Mist Natives 

Utakata, Ao, Chojuro, Mei, Kisame, and Yagura. Sometimes Haku and Zabuza.
And i can  tell he was getting frustrated when i whooped his EMS Sauce's ass, then he went Susanoo.. took out most of my health, then Saiken came out to play and melted his little Susanoo to nothing with his Acid. 

...haha don't mean to brag or be cocky, but when people do nothing but be cheap when it comes to this game, and i whoop their ass with a (id say) hard to master character, i take immense joy.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 28, 2013)

Daxter said:


> So I see why people bitched about dat final battle.



I seriously think that fight was rushed on their part


----------



## Alicia (Mar 28, 2013)

Just got this game, still have to wait for the weekend to play it though.

But still not sure what to think of it....


----------



## Kid (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn Hashirama is really fucking slow

My top 3 online chars now are 

Sage Naruto
Itachi
Susanoo Sasuke

fought almost 150 battles in 6 days

There are still kids who spam with Deidara and Masked Man


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 28, 2013)

My official top 3 most used characters (in order) at the moment are:

Second Hokage / Tobirama Senju
Mizukage / Mei Terumi
Zabuza


Zabuza will probably drop out of the top 3 before long though as I don't use him as much now as before, he will most likely end up being replaced by either Haku or Konan.

I had one kind of good / sweet experience online earlier though. The first game I played against the guy I had PTS Sakura with PTS Sasuke (Fireball jutsu) and PTS Neji as supports, while they used Itachi (Totsuka Blade) with Madara and Kimimaro as support.

So then we play the match and I am actually beating them relatively easily, I had Itachi on his second health bar before my first was even gone. Then no prizes for guessing what happens next - Itachi goes Susanoo and just takes all my health no problem.

I was really annoyed with that and was just hoping I would be fortunate enough to have the guy challenge me again (these were ranked matches), and thankfully they obliged. This time I used Utakata with Kimimaro and Tsukuyomi Itachi as supports, while they changed it up and went with Asuma (while keeping the same supports as the last game).

I was doing quite well again, but then they started using instant awakenings and doing quite a bit of damage. Annoyed still from the last game and now seeing them trying to win via awakening again, as soon as I got the chance I awakened with Utakata. After taking some damage from their supports and a bit from still awakened Asuma, I landed Slug Utakata's special and then charged in and won with a regular hit.

Normally I hate using awakenings and will almost never use it if it's one of the Jinchuriki or one I consider too OP, but this time it just felt good to give them a taste of their own medicine. I mean come on, anyone who awakens with Itachi against PTS Sakura really has no shame lmao


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 28, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> My official top 3 most used characters (in order) at the moment are:
> 
> Second Hokage / Tobirama Senju
> Mizukage / Mei Terumi
> ...



When playing in Player Match or in Tournaments, you should show courtesy and fairness to others. However, when facing spammers in Ranked Matched, you should never show any bit of mercy to your opponents. They don't deserve any type of kindness, so no one can call you out for awakening against them.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 28, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> When playing in Player Match or in Tournaments, you should show courtesy and fairness to others. However, when facing spammers in Ranked Matched, you should never show any bit of mercy to your opponents. They don't deserve any type of kindness, so no one can call you out for awakening against them.



I'd say if you go Full Biju; as long as you don't spam Bijudama its fair game. I mean, you have to be nearly DEAD to use it so its a last resort. I can do some good damage with Saiken without having to resort to Bijudama spam. DatPoison.  But of course, if im fighting a spammer i shall show no mercy and consider their asses nuked.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 28, 2013)

I think that's exactly how I'll play Aeiou, trying to play fairly in Ranked games is bad for a guys' health I swear.

I did kind of do that in the last few games I played earlier before quitting, whenever I suspected my opponent was going to pick Deidara, I just chose Sage Naruto and I won all 3 games I had with him 

I can see why some of the bad players use characters like him tbh, he is stupidly good compared to a lot other characters in the game and it takes pretty much no skill to be good with him either.

I actually advise Sage Naruto as a good counter to Deidara, where his Y charge is a shuriken it actually goes through Deidara's clay and forces him to block or sub, and it's not too difficult to catch someone out with Rasen-Shuriken either. (I played a couple of Deidara players with him, and my supports were guard goofy Tobi and guard Kakuzu)


----------



## Daxter (Mar 28, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> My official top 3 most used characters (in order) at the moment are:
> 
> Second Hokage / Tobirama Senju
> Mizukage / Mei Terumi
> Zabuza




That's a respectable set of mains you got there.

I heard Susano'os are an even bigger problem in NS3 then they were in previous games. I haven't played any formal online matches, nevermind ranked yet, but I can already feel my controller shaking in fear for when I do. 

I still don't know who else I'm going to main after Yagura. I'm considering Darui, Yamato, War Gaara/PTS Gaara, or Tsunade, and while I was pumped for Lee in storm 3 his health drain during his awakening is really risky. I feel it goes way too fast for comfort.

I'm still not very used to instant awakenings, I really have to practise with them more before I get comfortable enough to use them effectively. Instant awakenings really set characters apart in strength too. @___@ Not sure if I like yet.



			
				Utakata said:
			
		

> I'd say if you go Full Biju; as long as you don't spam Bijudama its fair game. I mean, you have to be nearly DEAD to use it so its a last resort.




The jinchuriki I found play surprisingly fairly, which is more than I expected from CC2. It's to the point in which they're an even match for most average characters, depending which ones we're talking about (Yugito is for example top tier without awakening). The bijuu awakenings I find are actually not as OP as I thought they might be, and I find it even a little difficult that you need to be on the brink of death to transform. They certainly are no worse than any of the bigger awakenings, and I find it takes more finesse to control them well. They're a big target like Gyuuki was, and similarly as terrible as Deidara's awakening and Gens' Susano'o.

I'm still new to it, so these are just initial thoughts. I've never used a character properly that has a big awakening, and I've had trouble controlling Isobu properly, but this will change in the future, I'm sure, with practise.


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally got S rank on the last battle after like an hour, pretty tough.

My top 3 are:
Minato
Hashirama
Hiruzen

Only fought 31 battles total so far though, and I haven't used Minato in awhile.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 28, 2013)

Carmelo said:


> Minato



He's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo powerful.

He's second only to the Kiba in this game, I swear it.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 28, 2013)

Daxter said:


> He's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo powerful.
> 
> He's second only to the Kiba in this game, I swear it.



apparently you haven't seen Hanzo or Mifune yet.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers Daxter, with the Storm games I always try and play with characters I like but also ones that are fair. (kind of a pain in some respects since a lot of my actual favourite characters in the Manga are usually the OP ones in the games haha)

Speaking of OP characters / characters who are a pain to fight, yes Hanzo and Mifune are a major pain in the ass. I'm getting better now at dealing with Mifune players, but Hanzo is such a beast it can be very difficult. Rock Lee is another one who is shockingly good, once he goes in to awakening he can be a real pain too.

I was surprised about how fair the Jins are too, and also how little I see them appear online (excluding Naruto of course). The only one who is a pain to fight in awakened form is Fuu, but even then it's nothing compared to something like Susanoo. I am glad the Jins aren't too OP though, I quite like Han and Utakata and now I don't feel bad about picking them  :amazed


----------



## Iruel (Mar 28, 2013)

i usually could care less about pallette swaps, but dammit alt Nagato's looks really cool


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2013)

Sigh, I suck with Utakata, I just can't get him down.

Loving Tenten though.


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm surprised by the amount of post game content there is, already spent about 5 hours doing side missions/extra timeline world pages.

EMS Sasuke is really fun to use...but he sucks lol.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 29, 2013)

Caught a Deidara player today

Fukken Bijuudama'd with Isobu

GG

> No shame


----------



## Kid (Mar 29, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Cheers Daxter, with the Storm games I always try and play with characters I like but also ones that are fair. (kind of a pain in some respects since a lot of my actual favourite characters in the Manga are usually the OP ones in the games haha)
> 
> Speaking of OP characters / characters who are a pain to fight, yes Hanzo and Mifune are a major pain in the ass. I'm getting better now at dealing with Mifune players, but Hanzo is such a beast it can be very difficult. Rock Lee is another one who is shockingly good, once he goes in to awakening he can be a real pain too.
> 
> I was surprised about how fair the Jins are too, and also how little I see them appear online (excluding Naruto of course). The only one who is a pain to fight in awakened form is Fuu, but even then it's nothing compared to something like Susanoo. I am glad the Jins aren't too OP though, I quite like Han and Utakata and now I don't feel bad about picking them  :amazed



I pick Roushi quite alot actually , he's good.

Also Kisame is a beast


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 29, 2013)

I think Roushi may be a pretty good character, he seemed decent enough whenever I would use him. While I like Son Goku, I am pretty much indifferent on Roushi himself so mainly use him as a support character.

Kisame is pretty awesome though, I used to pick him on Storm 2 now and again but would inevitably be frustrated by how slow and bad he was. When I first used him in Storm 3 and saw the improvement it made me happy, finally he became not only usable but good, and now I have the chance to change things up when using the Dangerous Characters duo instead of being forced in to using Itachi like on Storm 2


----------



## Kid (Mar 29, 2013)

Are there actually benefits when you like pick Itachi with Sasuke and Madara instead of when you pick Itachi with Kimimaro and Raikage or something

So when the supports have no relation to your character 

does that matter?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 29, 2013)

I think they might have better stats? I have always wondered myself, but recently when playing I noticed that when you pick EMS Sasuke and then place the cursor over Itachi they have (IIRC) the team name "Brotherly Love". 

One of the three bars I noticed became very high in one area, but then when I selected a third non related character the stats changed and dropped down a bit. After a quick look on Google, I saw one person claiming it's also the only way to get certain Ninja info cards, but I have no idea if that's true or not.

I can't say for sure either thing is right as I have never known myself, but at least that's the way it seems


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 29, 2013)

The bars indicate three things:

The red one indicates how much damage your team ultimate will do, the more it's filled the more damage it does.

The cyan one indicates how fast your support bar fills up, the higher the stats the faster it fills.

And the purple one indicates how fast your supports recovers, same as above the more higher the stats the faster your supports recover.


----------



## Kid (Mar 29, 2013)

Still don't understand why there are 3 Itachi's with the same fucking moveset

At least they could've given Edo Itachi another moveset 

i'm talking about combos


----------



## Alicia (Mar 29, 2013)

Still haven't unboxed this game. Why? Might use it as a giveaway for my NF friends.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2013)

Kid said:


> Are there actually benefits when you like pick Itachi with Sasuke and Madara instead of when you pick Itachi with Kimimaro and Raikage or something
> 
> So when the supports have no relation to your character
> 
> does that matter?





Kamen Rider said:


> I think they might have better stats? I have always wondered myself, but recently when playing I noticed that when you pick EMS Sasuke and then place the cursor over Itachi they have (IIRC) the team name "Brotherly Love".
> 
> One of the three bars I noticed became very high in one area, but then when I selected a third non related character the stats changed and dropped down a bit. After a quick look on Google, I saw one person claiming it's also the only way to get certain Ninja info cards, but I have no idea if that's true or not.
> 
> I can't say for sure either thing is right as I have never known myself, but at least that's the way it seems





Deathgun said:


> The bars indicate three things:
> 
> The red one indicates how much damage your team ultimate will do, the more it's filled the more damage it does.
> 
> ...


 
If you you play with a team that has a name aside from originals, your points at the end of the match are higher. 

And yeah, if you pick just sage naruto and akatski sasuke, their team ultimate always take out a little over a FULL BAR OF HEALTH. I shit you not. Here's a free tactic, if you have sage naruto as your character then send out sasuke for his chidori. Then, throw a rasen-shuriken. If your opponent is the kind that runs from supports instead of guarding, they may get stunned and tagged by the FRS. It worked many times for me before.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 29, 2013)

not sure if it works but here ya go​


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> not sure if it works but here ya go​


Obviously those won't work.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh ok well the ones from this cheate website does but their just card codee


----------



## Vash (Mar 29, 2013)

I found this out the other day, and it pissed me off. I'm not even going to bother getting the other dlc until this gets sorted...


----------



## Motochika (Mar 29, 2013)

Finally got that S rank on the final battle. As well as completing the trophy list for the game. 

I suppose I should start playing online now. Although my crappy connection worries me.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 29, 2013)

hey guys, anyone down for a Jinchuriki Tourney on Xbox?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah I only noticed about not being able to see them recently too, finally realised when I noticed people who were maining Anbu Itachi were choosing Itachi but looked the same as always. Seems like kind of a dick move stopping people seeing them (though Anbu Itachi is the only one I care about anyway)


----------



## Kid (Mar 29, 2013)

Alright guys now fuck it 

From now on in every ranked battle I will use Kimimaro as a support 

I've been trying to play fair and normal but fuck it now

People choosing Kiba and spamming the shit out of you with fang over fang and kimimaro and neji as support

same for sasuke flame control spam etc etc


----------



## Daxter (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm kind of pissed my PTS Sand Sibling team no longer exists. :/

Sasuke's Inferno Style is one of the worst. I even stopped using him as a support for Karin in Gens and switched to Juugo for the team name 'cause it's such a horrid jutsu used in succession for everyone else. Though, against unfair players, it didn't feel so bad.

For people playing online a lot thus far, do you find Neji/Hinata to be a problem? I don't know if they're chosen a lot yet. I like playing Neji, but I'm actually more worried about playing against him now. >.>


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 29, 2013)

Jak said:


> I found this out the other day, and it pissed me off. I'm not even going to bother getting the other dlc until this gets sorted...


Well at least that means it wasn't already on the disc. Remember the reaction Street Fighter X Tekken got from their DLC fiasco?


----------



## Iruel (Mar 29, 2013)

Jin Tourney.. anybody?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Jin Tourney.. anybody?


I'm bored, I'll join in.


----------



## Vash (Mar 29, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Well at least that means it wasn't already on the disc.



I guess that's a plus, but if your only means of playing is online, then buying the costumes is a huge waste of money. Plus I never got to beat Daxter using school girl Sakura 



> Remember the reaction Street Fighter X Tekken got from their DLC fiasco?



Oh man, I loved that. So much Capcom rage, it was great 
i never did bother to buy the dlc chars :/


----------



## Iruel (Mar 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I'm bored, I'll join in.



GT? and sure ill play, but id love to get together like as many as i could for one big Jinchuriki tournament haha


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2013)

Utakata said:


> GT? and sure ill play, but id love to get together like as many as i could for one big Jinchuriki tournament haha


Denzel07.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 29, 2013)

Hopefully we'll get a larger selection in the next batch of costumes. I enjoy these costumes but with just Team 7, Hinata and Ino I can't create many cool scenarios to play. Sasuke's is surprisingly adaptable to fights with characters outside the set and I'm sure I can find some cool fights for Naruto but the girls feel awkward when used with characters in their regular clothes.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 29, 2013)

My new main team: Utakata, Ao, and Haku
Team name: Chill Ass Kimono Ninjas


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2013)

Fucking Mr. Bubbles.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Fucking Mr. Bubbles.





Dont forget Zabuza.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Dont forget Zabuza.


Love Hinata, LOVE HER.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Love Hinata, LOVE HER.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2013)

Hinata is the bane of your existence.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Hinata is the bane of your existence.



for now.. for now...


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2013)

Utakata said:


> for now.. for now...


How many matches was that? I lost track.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 30, 2013)

This is the Team of champions!


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 30, 2013)

Need some help finding the last two timeline pages

- The first one in the "Boyhood" Section
- The one in between "Destruction of the Hidden Leaf" and "Akatsuki Infiltrates"

thanks in advance guys


----------



## Iruel (Mar 30, 2013)

Carmelo said:


> Need some help finding the last two timeline pages
> 
> - The first one in the "Boyhood" Section
> - The one in between "Destruction of the Hidden Leaf" and "Akatsuki Infiltrates"
> ...



Timeline pages:
Boyhood section:
Survival Drill
After the main story is over, you can continue to do quests for people. Do some quests; Kakashi should eventually challenge you to a sparring match and then Sakura will to. After making your decision go and fight. After that do more stuff and check back in at the training grounds. Eventually Kakashi and Sakura will be there talking about Naruto and Sasuke fighting all the time. This will prompt a nostalgic fight between Kakashi and Gen 1 Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura. Simply win the fight and you get this page.


Naruto and Gaara
This one is on top of the Kazekages mansion in the village hidden in the sand.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 30, 2013)

Neji is a character I have trouble with at times, when he awakens against you when you're out of subs and your Chakra starts being drained it can be hard to come back from.

Neji is definitely a good character, but I don't get annoyed with him because I have played against some of the lesser players and have beaten him easily. With Neji he can be lethal in the right hands, but it takes far more playing and practice to use him to his full potential unlike the OP characters.

As for supports, yeah it's true, about 95% of people have Kimimaro in their team. Edo Itachi, Kimimaro, EMS Sasuke, Pain and Nagato are the most frequent ones I see. I'm not really bothered too much about who someone uses as supports though, but that's partly because of the way the game basically all boils down to who can wear down subs faster, and so people want as much insurance as possible for times when they ARE out of them


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 30, 2013)

i just beat a madara user with pts sakura. then got pm'd that how much sakura sucked as a character. XD


----------



## Daxter (Mar 30, 2013)

So those few days to hate the game I was talking about... 

All right maybe not hate, but it's scary how much I want to play Gens instead. I'm hoping this wears off soon.

> Lag
> Gens Glitch
> Awakenings susceptible to ults

Seriously pissing me off though. I have to rework my teams around that glitch. I'm thankful Yagura is my main because he has a lot of team choices compared to the others, but still. It definitely effects my War Gaara choices, but thankfully not my Tsunade ones as much - I did have to trade in Jiraiya for Minato though. :/

I realise now why the jinks aren't that popular online, aside from not being OP like everyone probably expected. I was all for users under awakening to be susceptible to grabs, but the ult thing is too much. Awakenings are a last sort of line of defence, at least the regular awakenings are. If you're in bijuu mode, you're such a big target as is - while you're more powerful, you're also easier to rush, and as such, incredibly easy to ult or especially, team ult.

You're already on the brink of death. It's such a hard thing to swallow.  I really hate CC2 for doing this.

Also, I was wondering, has anyone had profile card problems, or pre-set team problems? I found the game isn't always saving my changes.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 30, 2013)

Got some pretty effective teams running now..

~Naruto/Hinata/Neji 
~Mei/Yagura/Kisame
~Yugito/Darui/A

BTW, Mouse Hairball + Laser Circus = Busted shield 



Kid said:


> Alright guys now fuck it
> 
> From now on in every ranked battle I will use Kimimaro as a support
> 
> I've been trying to play fair and normal but fuck it now


Its like, they fixed Hidan, but people just went to Kimi instead 



Daxter said:


> For people playing online a lot thus far, do you find Neji/Hinata to be a problem? I don't know if they're chosen a lot yet. I like playing Neji, but I'm actually more worried about playing against him now. >.>


Hinata is fair and fine on the rare occasion that she is used. Neji can be used for absolute dickery tho


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't know, both of them are pretty bad if you use them right.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 30, 2013)

What's really bad though is EMS Sasuke's Susano'o

They gave him a cinematic combo finisher with his flame sword..Locks you into his attack, not even subs can save you 

smh


----------



## Motochika (Mar 30, 2013)

My god I though Survival mode would end when you beat all the characters. No it doesn't you just fight for infinity. 100 matches. O.O


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 30, 2013)

31 hours played in story mode, and still not done with all the optional sidequests/filling friendship meters (not gonna do that though, lol). Pretty shocked at the length of this game.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 30, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> What's really bad though is EMS Sasuke's Susano'o
> 
> They gave him a cinematic combo finisher with his flame sword..Locks you into his attack, not even subs can save you
> 
> smh


I got caught in one when fighting the CPU in stroy mode 


Carmelo said:


> 31 hours played in story mode, and still not done with all the optional sidequests/filling friendship meters (not gonna do that though, lol). Pretty shocked at the length of this game.



My god the amount of cutscenes in this game  Only got +2hrs in the game and just barely got past the 5 kage summit arc *with* skipping tons of cutscenes.


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 30, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I got caught in one when fighting the CPU in stroy mode
> 
> 
> My god the amount of cutscenes in this game  Only got +2hrs in the game and just barely got past the 5 kage summit arc *with* skipping tons of cutscenes.



I didn't skip any cutscenes, and did some battles again with the dub voice. The only cutscenes that really dragged out to me was Madara's speech to the kages about the eye of the moon plan and when the 5 Kage confront Madara/Mu (although the Onoki cutscenes before that are amazing)

Favorite cutscene overall was probably the A/B confrontation.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 30, 2013)

I really love madaras voice in the english dub its awesome it fits his looks i also think is the same voice as tobi


----------



## Iruel (Mar 30, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I really love madaras voice in the english dub its awesome it fits his looks i also think is the same voice as tobi



Yes, Tobis serious Voice in both versions is now Madara's voice. It makes sense, Obito taking on Madaras identity, now he uses his voice to be that much more convincing; im sure without it Onoki wouldnt of been convinced Obito was Madara during the Summit.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 30, 2013)

Yea but i was talkin about madaras voice not tobis story lol


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 30, 2013)

Anybody noticing alot more lag online? 5 games in a row where button lag has been terrible.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 30, 2013)

I've only had a few cases of lag, but it could get like that in Storm 2 as well, so it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 30, 2013)

Its insane.. it cost me many matches Dx

but on the plus side; I recently beat a Team of Kabuto, Pain, and RinneTobi with my main team. Needless to say, Utakata got some righteous revenge.


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 30, 2013)

I hate playing against/with supports, 9/10 of the time now I play single matches and I find myself having alot more fun.


----------



## Iruel (Mar 30, 2013)

Carmelo said:


> I hate playing against/with supports, 9/10 of the time now I play single matches and I find myself having alot more fun.



I know what you mean, im sick of the god damn Kimimaro Supports.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 30, 2013)

Isn't there supposed to be some announcement from CC2?


----------



## Iruel (Mar 30, 2013)

goddamn it i hate when this happens


----------



## CrossHair9019 (Mar 30, 2013)

How is the campaign in this one? is it like generations or more like 2? I hope they made it more like storm 2


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHkFgD-IuUE[/YOUTUBE]ENHANCING THE GAMING EXPERIENCE!!!


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 31, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHkFgD-IuUE[/YOUTUBE]ENHANCING THE GAMING EXPERIENCE!!!



Not surprised


----------



## Iruel (Mar 31, 2013)

fuck Naruto and these stupid random costumes


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 31, 2013)

Pirate Naruto?i hope some of the others get their pirate costume that way he can make a pirate crew. lol


----------



## G (Mar 31, 2013)

Costumes for Naruto?
Argh.... I never play as Naruto to begin with...


----------



## Alicia (Mar 31, 2013)

inb4 Naruto vs. One Piece flame war lol


----------



## Si Style (Mar 31, 2013)

Where are the white Jinchuriki costumes?!


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd used to like you CC2, I really did...


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 31, 2013)

Si Style said:


> Where are the white Jinchuriki costumes?!


Never to be seen.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 31, 2013)

lol WTF is with these stupid costumes? We already have plenty of different Naruto outfits already, and I am sure Pirate and Matador outfits for him are going to make a lot of people happy  

Even if for some strange reason they don't want to include any proper outfits (poor Jugo is probably never getting an updated outfit at this rate), at least don't just put random ones on the same few characters over and over again.

Have Pirate outfit Mizukage or Matador Madara or something, don't just keep giving outfit after outfit to Naruto and a few other Konoha 11 members


----------



## Turrin (Mar 31, 2013)

More Naruto costumes ugh... I thought they might announce the Edo Kages as DLC.


----------



## Kid (Mar 31, 2013)

Fuck the costumes


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 31, 2013)

Pirate Naruto looks like a dwarf


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2013)

Really wasn't expecting those costumes announcements. But looking at that artwork on the vid before the fight started now I finally realize that the samurai outfit wasn't such a random move from CC2 and that they actually based it from that sheet that appeared in the 2nd Naruto Artbook. I am so slow. 

Would've been more exciting if they gave us the sparring outfits for Team Gai and Naruto from that Shippuuden ending. But like the guy in the video said, take it from what it is. I am starting to think that for next time they really should go for a Generations sequel to include the new characters that weren't playable this time plus more canon outfits involving other characters, while also preserving the ones we've been getting since the beginning of course.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 31, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Really wasn't expecting those costumes announcements. But looking at that artwork on the vid before the fight started now I finally realize that the samurai outfit wasn't such a random move from CC2 and that they actually based it from that sheet that appeared in the 2nd Naruto Artbook. I am so slow.
> 
> Would've been more exciting if they gave us the sparring outfits for Team Gai and Naruto from that Shippuuden ending. But like the guy in the video said, take it from what it is. *I am starting to think that for next time they really should go for a Generations sequel* to include the new characters that weren't playable this time plus more canon outfits involving other characters, while also preserving the ones we've been getting since the beginning of course.



If they do they better don't expect us to pay 60 $


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't understand why they don't make costumes for all the other characters that get no love.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 31, 2013)

Hang on, how is that video proof that those are costumes? I really don't get why people are assuming it's true...


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2013)

Costumes of every kind in this game lost all flare when it was revealed that only those who had the costumes as well could see them when you used them. Fuck that shit CC2


----------



## Motochika (Mar 31, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> inb4 Naruto vs. One Piece flame war lol



YO-ya-yo, ya-yo
Dreamin', don't give it up Naruto
Dreamin', don't give it up Sasuke
Dreamin', don't give it up Sakura
Dreamin', don't give it give it up give it up give it up give it up give it NO

Seriously though called the backlash over the lackluster dlc.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's the image from Artbook 2, if anyone wants to see it:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2013)

Just realized also that it is pretty weird something like this is being announced on, well, April Fool's Day "eve" if you know what I mean.

If so, CC2 would have pull a good joke. XD



Jaruka said:


> Here's the image from Artbook 2, if anyone wants to see it:



This is what was I talking about. Thanks for posting it. 

Though the recent samurai Naruto that appeared in 616's spread is ten times better than that one. Matador Naruto sure looks cool.

But seriously, those other two should be left for another Storm game DLC.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 31, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Here's the image from Artbook 2, if anyone wants to see it:


Neat. I had a feeling we'd get more Naruto costumes outside the themes but I didn't know what outfits he could have. I like these.



Kamen Rider said:


> lol WTF is with these stupid costumes? We already have plenty of different Naruto outfits already


*Naruto* Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3
He's the main character, of course most DLC costumes are for him.



Kamen Rider said:


> and I am sure Pirate and Matador outfits for him are going to make a lot of people happy


I think they'll be fun to try out.



Kamen Rider said:


> Even if for some strange reason they don't want to include any proper outfits (poor Jugo is probably never getting an updated outfit at this rate), at least don't just put random ones on the same few characters over and over again.


They're not exactly random. The high school and swimsuit costumes are from popular endings, the samurai Sasuke costume is from another ending, the Road to Ninja costumes are from the newest movie, the ANBU costumes are for characters who were ANBU in the past and these next costumes are designs drawn by Kishimoto from an art book. Random would be Akatsuki Naruto or dressing the Konoha 11 as Naruto (I'd like those outfits too).



Kamen Rider said:


> Have Pirate outfit Mizukage or Matador Madara or something


That would be random since there's no art of either like that.



Kamen Rider said:


> don't just keep giving outfit after outfit to Naruto and a few other Konoha 11 members


They're the main characters, the main characters get dibs on DLC costumes. It's common sense.



Skywalker said:


> I don't understand why they don't make costumes for all the other characters that get no love.


I do think more characters should get costumes but I understand why certain characters get priority.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 31, 2013)

lol.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 31, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> lol.



wtf, what is this garbage CC2! they came half way around the world to announce THIS!?! i hope they threw tomatoes at him.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 31, 2013)

Not bad, but I'm still waiting for the Jin costumes, and swimsuit Mei Terumi


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 31, 2013)

Cowboy Naruto looks pretty cool. It's safe to say this announced costume pack is just outfits for Naruto so lets try some positive guessing for what outfits they'll give him. Here's my wishlist

Existing: Samurai
Confirmed: Cowboy, Pirate
Almost Confirmed: Bull Fighter
Do Want: , , , 

I also think if we get a second Naruto only pack it should include a costume swap between pre and post timeskip Naruto.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 31, 2013)

the cow boy costume is awesome.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 31, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the cow boy costume is awesome.


Agreed. Shame we don't have another cowboy to duel with him.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 31, 2013)

now naruto need super hero costume.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 31, 2013)

cba getting in to some big debate about costumes again @Gaiash, but I will say I have no problem with the Anbu outfits or the Road to Ninja ones, I actually like those quite a bit (particularly RtN Sasuke and any Anbu costume in general)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 31, 2013)

So I made it to the end of the Zetsu extermination mission(The part where you go against a whole pack of Zetsu clones in a mob battle), and I'm just wondering, what kept this part from being in the War Arc? 

I mean, the whole basis for that mission did actually happen during the war with Naruto and everyone in the other divisions. Kinda odd that it got turned into a post-game side quest as opposed to an actual story mission..


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 31, 2013)

The answer is obvious, it was to keep you playing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2013)

Ah so it wasn't some kind of April Fool's Day thing. 

Oh what can you do.

Cowboy costume was unexpected and quite random but its not bad aesthetically I guess. However I am not digging the pirate one so much. I think I am more interested in seeing whether or not Bull Figther costume is confirmed (must be cause I like it more if in his costumes he's wearing some kind of headband instead of a hat).

Looks like the only Naruto that doesn't get any costume love is the original post-timeskip/Shippuuden Naruto. I thought some of these would go for him but nope, they actually are for War arc Naruto. 

And yeah the RtN costumes and ANBU ones (plus the student Naruto one) are IMO the coolest outfits. I hope we get videos of the RtN pack once the game is released in Japan.



Gaiash said:


> Cowboy Naruto looks pretty cool. It's safe to say this announced costume pack is just outfits for Naruto so lets try some positive guessing for what outfits they'll give him. Here's my wishlist
> 
> Existing: Samurai
> Confirmed: Cowboy, Pirate
> ...



When you say Samurai you mean the counter part of Hebi Sasuke's samurai outfit from the  or the recent one from 616's cover?

You know already  I am anticipating more for the future.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 31, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> You know already  I am anticipating more for the future.


Hell yes, I'd definitely get that dlc if they made it Team Gai would be even better.

Alas, CC2 won't give us what we actually like.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh wow. Some guy just hacked the game to get the most cowardly win. Sucks it didn't go like he planned


----------



## Daxter (Mar 31, 2013)

Si Style said:


> Where are the white Jinchuriki costumes?!



Just this. What about people who don't play Naruto? 

Hokage Tsunade or anything with Team Gai would be nice. :/ I'd love to see Gaara get something too.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Mar 31, 2013)

Not a big naruto fan or even played the other game but tried this out and it's a fun game. Kinda funny how op this Madara guy is I can beat guys on super hard mode with him xD


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 31, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> When you say Samurai you mean the counter part of Hebi Sasuke's samurai outfit from the  or the recent one from 616's cover?


I mean , that's why I put him in existing because he's part of the set but won't be one of the seven. Though I do hope both your suggestions are in future packs.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> You know already  I am anticipating more for the future.


I really want these guys too. They'd mix well with the main and school outfits.  would be cute but I'm not expecting it.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 1, 2013)

ssjsuperman said:


> Not a big naruto fan or even played the other game but tried this out and it's a fun game. Kinda funny how* op this Madara guy is* I can beat guys on super hard mode with him xD



Hah no, hes not that overpowered.. you must have yet to see Minato, Kiba, or Neji..


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 1, 2013)

So is it fair to assume that we wont be seeing the 5 Costume Bonus as a pack? I thought that we would but given  that Schoolgirl Sakura wasn't in the school pack I'm less than optimistic.

My only worry with this is that she wasn't in the Japanese version thus the Japanese had no chance to acquire her.

That in mind. Anbu Kakashi.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 1, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> So is it fair to assume that we wont be seeing the 5 Costume Bonus as a pack? I thought that we would but given  that Schoolgirl Sakura wasn't in the school pack I'm less than optimistic.
> 
> My only worry with this is that she wasn't in the Japanese version thus the Japanese had no chance to acquire her.
> 
> That in mind. Anbu Kakashi.



if u mean the RTN Pack, we dont know for sure. It;s possible since its a Japanese DLC pack, they might wait till the game comes out there before giving us that DLC also i guess.


----------



## Random (Apr 1, 2013)

Just learned about the new DLC stuff. I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't despise the costumes  I actually enjoy the silly little school outfits and stuff, plus I don't really mind that people can't see them online since I only care if I can see it.

I do want RtN Hinata and Anbu Kakashi to be released in America soon though.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 1, 2013)

So there are only five more DLC costumes available? How many costumes does Naruto have already for god's sake?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 1, 2013)

And Itachi's Amaterasu has too much range


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 1, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> So is it fair to assume that we wont be seeing the 5 Costume Bonus as a pack? I thought that we would but given  that Schoolgirl Sakura wasn't in the school pack I'm less than optimistic.
> 
> My only worry with this is that she wasn't in the Japanese version thus the Japanese had no chance to acquire her.
> 
> That in mind. Anbu Kakashi.


Well I imagine Sakura was only left out of the western school costume pack and Japan'll get her in their pack. That or I can keep my fingers crossed they'll release a second school pack that'll have her and the rest of the Konoha 11. I guess we'll see when the swimsuit pack, if we get Sakura and not Tsunade it's just leaving out the pre-order bonus of our region while if it has both girls we're getting a second school pack.



Red Raptor said:


> So there are only five more DLC costumes available? How many costumes does Naruto have already for god's sake?


No, there are five more costumes left for a Naruto costume pack but there's more around the corner.


----------



## Pein (Apr 1, 2013)

my disconnection frequency is at 1 now because my area had a outage, fucking hell.

swimsuit pack needs to happen, ino, mei, sakura, hinata and konan.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 1, 2013)

Pein said:


> my disconnection frequency is at 1 now because my area had a outage, fucking hell.
> 
> swimsuit pack needs to happen, ino, mei, sakura, hinata and konan.


The swimsuit pack will be based on the 10th ending.
Already confirmed: , 
Best chance: , 
Maybe: , , 

 is in the ending too but I don't see them including him as he's without his mask. I think the guys have a very slim chance too after seeing the school pack but the point is these are the options.


----------



## Random (Apr 1, 2013)

School Kakashi's awakening animation is silly  "Let me pull up my invisible head band to reveal my sharingan that was never really hidden"


----------



## ssjsuperman (Apr 1, 2013)

Any advice for dealing with characters that do nothing but run away and spam long ranged attacks?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 1, 2013)

Ssj superman would be way to op lol


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 1, 2013)

ssjsuperman said:


> Any advice for dealing with characters that do nothing but run away and spam long ranged attacks?



Well, I beat a Deidara player with Bashosen Tenten the other day 

They wanted distance gameplay, and I gave it to them 

Having long range yourself helps, basically.


----------



## Random (Apr 1, 2013)

ssjsuperman said:


> Any advice for dealing with characters that do nothing but run away and spam long ranged attacks?



Stay on the offensive. Don't let up and don't let them get away.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 1, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Hanzo I've yet to find incredibly annoying, but Nagato takes zero talent to use, yes. If you ever lose to one, never be surprised. Just know your opponent settled for an easy mode character and grin about it.



Well this IS a Naruto Storm game (an easy mode game no matter who you play as). 
Also Fu is the best character.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2013)

What did I miss.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 1, 2013)

Got played by a dick MM player in tourney this morning. Basically the idiot waited till I got close, then spammed me repeatedly until I gave up my subs, then instant awakened and combo'd me. Repeated until I died. In the next round he tried to do the same, throwing shurikens from afar until he drew the next guy closer. Instead he won by time.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 1, 2013)

anyone else reminded of megaman x music from this?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLUCRJR94OM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2013)

The fuck is Cowboy Naruto?


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Man the fluid rule tournaments are awesome!!!!

We got to organize a proper tournament sometime guys.

Also playstation players add me : boogiepop619


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 1, 2013)

One of the last games I played earlier I had Tsunade with Sakura and Kimimaro supports, while my opponent had Goku Naruto with Edo Itachi and EMS Sasuke as support.

I was still on my first bar of health, just about to land the match winning hit, and then they quit 

I don't even get annoyed anymore, nothing another player does surprises me now, and I also find it funny that someone using Naruto against Tsunade still got so angry about losing


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 1, 2013)

5 more costumes left to be unveiled from those 7 in total. I wonder if they are really and just gonna be Naruto-oriented. If so, Bull Figther costume is a good chance. Not sure what else would come after.





Skywalker said:


> Hell yes, I'd definitely get that dlc if they made it Team Gai would be even better.
> 
> Alas, CC2 won't give us what we actually like.



I know, some of the Naruto costumes are cool and I'm enjoying them but more variety outfits treatment for other characters wouldn't hurt. 



Gaiash said:


> I mean , that's why I put him in existing because he's part of the set but won't be one of the seven. Though I do hope both your suggestions are in future packs.



Ah, that one. I think I'd like more the other samurai versions (then again his look in that Shippuuden ending is more of a "ronin" I think)...even though Naruto never pulls out the sword to fight with those. XD



Gaiash said:


> I really want these guys too. They'd mix well with the main and school outfits.  would be cute but I'm not expecting it.



I would fangasm if we got them  They are just so appropiate for this game. Though seeing how out of the seven new outfits for Naruto so far two have been displayed, I wouldn't be surprised if one of the remaining 5 was his sparring one from the ending.



Red Raptor said:


> So there are only five more DLC costumes available? How many costumes does Naruto have already for god's sake?



I've been keeping count:

Sage Naruto: Hokage and Konoha Gakuen outfits.

Kage Summit/Generations Naruto: Goku costume and Samurai costume from the 2nd artbook.

And from what we're seeing War/Storm 3 Naruto is getting Cowboy costume and Pirate one. So 6 in total for him. 

The first Shippuuden/post timeskip Naruto does not get any costume love. XD


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Man the fluid rule tournaments are awesome!!!!
> 
> *We got to organize a proper tournament sometime guys.*
> 
> Also playstation players add me : boogiepop619







Kamen Rider said:


> One of the last games I played earlier I had Tsunade with Sakura and Kimimaro supports, while my opponent had Goku Naruto with Edo Itachi and EMS Sasuke as support.
> 
> I was still on my first bar of health, just about to land the match winning hit, and then they quit
> 
> I don't even get annoyed anymore, nothing another player does surprises me now, and I also find it funny that someone using Naruto against Tsunade still got so angry about losing



I heard the ragequitting has been... raging more than ever.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 1, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Got played by a dick MM player in tourney this morning. Basically the idiot waited till I got close, then spammed me repeatedly until I gave up my subs, then instant awakened and combo'd me. Repeated until I died. In the next round he tried to do the same, throwing shurikens from afar until he drew the next guy closer. Instead he won by time.



If someone spams me i do the same thing.

There was this guy who spammed minatos shurikens and tilt and the awakening action and i couldnt land a hit while he was in the air after he used his awaken action so in the rematch i picked nagato and i spammed his awaken action jutsu and when he tried his awaken action i did almighty push and i kept doing the same things over and over than he msg me saying i spam than i said a taste of your own medicine than he got mad and picked tobi rinnegan and i picked minato and boy he didnt even hit me lol than he quit lol


----------



## Random (Apr 1, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> If someone spams me i do the same thing.
> 
> There was this guy who spammed minatos shurikens and tilt and the awakening action and i couldnt land a hit while he was in the air after he used his awaken action so in the rematch i picked nagato and i spammed his awaken action jutsu and when he tried his awaken action i did almighty push and i kept doing the same things over and over than he msg me saying i spam than i said a taste of your own medicine than he got mad and picked tobi rinnegan and i picked minato and boy he didnt even hit me lol than he quit lol



Even if it's for revenge, I simply can't spam. The repetitiveness of it makes the fight boring. The most I do is accidental spam, because whenever I sub, I try to chakra dash then combo really quick, but I press the buttons so fast that it doesn't register the chakra dash and it makes me use my jutsu instead, so a lot of the time I end up accidentally spamming my justu. Usually, I don't use my jutsu much though, I stick to combos and try to win with an ultimate or jutsu simply because I don't like seeing the "C" grade you get from comboing someone to death.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I heard the ragequitting has been... raging more than ever.



It really is. You will see people with like 80+discs but atleast they dont go away as a sign of fighting against rage quiters. Even if the d/c are effected by actual internet problems then i wouldn't want to fight them either way.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> If someone spams me i do the same thing.
> 
> There was this guy who spammed minatos shurikens and tilt and the awakening action and i couldnt land a hit while he was in the air after he used his awaken action *so in the rematch* i picked nagato and i spammed his awaken action jutsu and when he tried his awaken action i did almighty push and i kept doing the same things over and over than he msg me saying i spam than i said a taste of your own medicine than he got mad and picked tobi rinnegan and i picked minato and boy he didnt even hit me lol than he quit lol





PositiveEmotions said:


> *so in the rematch*





PositiveEmotions said:


> *in the rematch*





PositiveEmotions said:


> *the rematch*





PositiveEmotions said:


> *rematch*



Your first and foremost mistake.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 1, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Ah, that one. I think I'd like more the other samurai versions (then again his look in that Shippuuden ending is more of a "ronin" I think)...even though Naruto never pulls out the sword to fight with those. XD


I have a feeling if we get them they'd be in a different pack.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I would fangasm if we got them  They are just so appropiate for this game. Though seeing how out of the seven new outfits for Naruto so far two have been displayed, I wouldn't be surprised if one of the remaining 5 was his sparring one from the ending.


I would prefer it be bunched with Team Guy. Along with looking cool I don't think Team Guy have a good chance of being in any of the other costume packs so this is their best chance of spotlight.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Kage Summit/Generations Naruto


Can't really call him Kage Summit Naruto any more. Storm 3's Kage Summit used Storm 2's Naruto. He's early war Naruto.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The first Shippuuden/post timeskip Naruto does not get any costume love. XD


I know. Hopefully he'll get some of the upcoming costumes.


----------



## Takarama (Apr 1, 2013)

Do these info cards help in battle in the multiplayer?
And how can I see which are good/bad?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 1, 2013)

Random said:


> Even if it's for revenge, I simply can't spam. The repetitiveness of it makes the fight boring. The most I do is accidental spam, because whenever I sub, I try to chakra dash then combo really quick, but I press the buttons so fast that it doesn't register the chakra dash and it makes me use my jutsu instead, so a lot of the time I end up accidentally spamming my justu. Usually, I don't use my jutsu much though, I stick to combos and try to win with an ultimate or jutsu simply because I don't like seeing the "C" grade you get from comboing someone to death.



I too hardly use jutsus i try to do more combos/tilt than anything else but i too have that problem where i mistakenly do a jutsu i did not have this problem in the past storm games.

But yea im the type of guy that thinks revenger is sweet.



Aeiou said:


> Your first and foremost mistake.



You should know by now that i suck with grammar bro


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> You should know by now that i suck with grammar bro



Not grammar, my friend. Grammar is overrated. The mistake is the fact that you agreed to a rematch with a spammer.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 1, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Not grammar, my friend. Grammar is overrated. The mistake is the fact that you agreed to a rematch with a spammer.



Well i wanted my revenge and i got it


----------



## Alicia (Apr 1, 2013)

Got my ass handed on a silver plate online 

I fucking suck at this game 

Aeiou-sensei I need you to train me again


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 1, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Got my ass handed on a silver plate online
> 
> I fucking suck at this game
> 
> Aeiou-sensei I need you to train me again



Gonna have to wait for you to sell your buttered ass on them Belgium streets to earn some quick-cash to send me the game.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 1, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Got my ass handed on a silver plate online
> 
> I fucking suck at this game
> 
> Aeiou-sensei I need you to train me again



What system do you play s3 at?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 1, 2013)

You refused my gift smartass


----------



## Alicia (Apr 1, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> What system do you play s3 at?



PS3. PSN is DaftVirgin (beware of capital V) add me, lad


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 1, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> PS3. PSN is DaftVirgin (beware of capital V) add me, lad



Well my psn is on my sig bro add me


----------



## Alicia (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not on PS3 right now, so _you_ add me


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol ok bro i will if my bro stops watching tv


----------



## Alicia (Apr 1, 2013)

Are you...skilled?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 1, 2013)

Yea bro im not a extreme pro but ya im alright


----------



## Alicia (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I'm not surprised. In fact, I think everyone in this thread can rotflstomp me


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol you have to obserb every characters openings bro and you have to pay attention on how the player plays and learn new tricks against your opponent


----------



## Alicia (Apr 1, 2013)

I see... I am stuck between a UNS2 and UNSG play style, soooooo yeahhhh  

and wtf is this new 'instant awakening state' triggered with the flick of the right analog stick?  

I honestly don't get why they changed so many things on the fighting mechanics... I mean I've already seen things that are so broken already (in situations both in and against my favor).


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 1, 2013)

Yea takes time to learn the mechanics imo the double jump really helps allot but you have to know how to use the double jump right


----------



## Alicia (Apr 1, 2013)

Like for instance, I did an Ougi and my character broke through *both* guarding support characters and hit the guy (taking out %50 of one health bar) while he was reloading chakra. I was like wtf, could this happen in UNS2 and UNSG??


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 1, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Like for instance, I did an Ougi and my character broke through *both* guarding support characters and hit the guy (taking out %50 of one health bar) while he was reloading chakra. I was like wtf could this happen in UNS2 and UNSG??



Well isnt that good? You took allot of his health so be pround


----------



## Alicia (Apr 1, 2013)

You live up to your name, mister


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 1, 2013)

Lmfao yea bro shiiiiiit i would be glad .


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gotta wonder why they didn't just make Kurama Chakra Mode Naruto a separate character like Sage Mode Naruto, and made Biju Mode his Awakening?


----------



## Motochika (Apr 1, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Gotta wonder why they didn't just make Kurama Chakra Mode Naruto a separate character like Sage Mode Naruto, and made Biju Mode his Awakening?



You mean the mode that's super saiyan or the one with the full on super saiyan with minato style clothes?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 1, 2013)

Motochika said:


> You mean the mode that's super saiyan or the one with the full on super saiyan with minato style clothes?


Yeah. You don't know the names of either mode?


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 1, 2013)

Motochika said:


> You mean the mode that's super saiyan or the one with the full on super saiyan with minato style clothes?


Both in that order. KCM is Kurama's chakra, Biju mode is the shared chakra form.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 1, 2013)

I guess because he'd be too hax as a character.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 1, 2013)

I want a menma costume!  (or DLC character) I will say though, School Naruto looks like a boss


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 1, 2013)

He'd be like Gated Gai or Lee times ten in OPness.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 1, 2013)

KCM is already an instant awaken character on 2 slots. It'd be kinda pointless. 

BM should be playable in standard gameplay though  

Not with the Kurama shroud though, that'd be rather awkward because his BM is different than the others. Naruto sits in the head like a cockpit, so they would either have to make Kurama bigger than everything else (i.e., broken), or somehow size Naruto down while he's in that mode.. :L


----------



## Motochika (Apr 1, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yeah. You don't know the names of either mode?




LOL I do I just like calling him super saiyan. 

Anyways KCM Naruto doesn't seem to need his own slot. However the KCM Naruto that then can go into full Biju mode seems like it would warranty his own slot. Considering that he'd be able to access his own biju state. Like the other jins.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 1, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> KCM is already an instant awaken character on 2 slots. It'd be kinda pointless.
> 
> BM should be playable in standard gameplay though
> 
> Not with the Kurama shroud though, that'd be rather awkward because his BM is different than the others. Naruto sits in the head like a cockpit, so they would either have to make Kurama bigger than everything else (i.e., broken), or somehow size Naruto down while he's in that mode.. :L


I think what they should have done considering Naruto didn't get a new slot was use the updated KCM awakening used by Storm 3 Naruto as the awakening for Generations Naruto and just reskinned KCM to look like Biju mode just like how EMS Sasuke's Susano was just reskinned.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh, we are talking _again_ about whether KCM Naruto should have had or not his own slot. 

Well you all know already where I stand with that, so in short, I agree with what SuperSaiyaMan12 said in his quetion in the previous page. But to add something else, I think that what would've been really and too much OP-ness is if KCM Naruto was playable and had Bijuu Mode as his Instant Awakening. But that would've make sense. 

And well the game does have some good haxxed characters, best example that comes to my mind is Nagato. So KCM Naruto would've been to me the logical route seeing his process and grow in strenght since Sage Mode from Storm 2. Bijuu Mode is obviously stronger but so far he hasn't shown in the manga some neat or new improved (and stronger) versions of his attacks like he did in KCM and just playing as ""Kurama Bijuu Shroud" would be too slow or something like that. KCM Naruto just has a much more complete moveset so far, hence why I still discuss it so much. 

Seeing how CC2 is really going all out with the Naruto costumes, if they go for a Generations sequel I am not sure what exactly new Naruto they could give us there. However, I remember that their Generations demo consisted of you playing as post timeskip Naruto, then Sage Naruto and finally the new Kage Summit Nardo with the early KCM Awakening. Maybe for a Gens 2 title they'll let you play as Naruto in that mode as part of their demo. That'd be pretty cool.

Well well did I just semi-ranted again about this subject?


----------



## Daxter (Apr 2, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Well I'm not surprised. In fact, I think everyone in this thread can rotflstomp me



I thought that way too. Well, still do. >.> I've had trouble grasping the new mechanics of S3 myself, and keep falling back on comfortable things (ie. Tsunade with regular awakening in singles). If you want a fellow n00b to practise with, feel free to hit me up for my PSN.

Speaking of noobs, I've only played 6 proper online player matches yet, but I find it suspicious that nearly everyone has a high win/loss ratio. >.>

I'm on my ps3 so I can't be bothered to read up, but I read something about KCM Nardo and he did not need instant awakening and that's all I've got to say.


----------



## Carmelo (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you keep a high w/l ratio by either signing out or turning off your xbox. About a week ago the weather was really shitty and we had two power surges in about 30 minutes while I was in matches, and I didn't get the loss in either of them.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are some dlc 5 pack 360 codes


WTXDX-X36Q2-XHXKK-FGKXP-2FVXZ
RPVPV-HY9FP-T7QC7-DDW4H-D7YKZ
RQ42R-2C696-FTMTM-RH677-KDD7Z
Q3RWP-KMKJY-DHKJ2-GTYWT-QXJXZ
X9F7V-VRYY6-TTJ7C-CK626-WWKWZ
7DFDF-4HR67-6MGMP-T36RR-MF99Z
RTQCT-DHHPD-PC3X4-XTPDY-RPF3Z
43TM6-D6JQM-2GF6Y-7TC2R-WYHJZ
JH3CX-FRCV3-GQMKG-RMJK3-3467Z
RCPVC-G2RFJ-6H9XY-DDYH7-7DJF

The ps3 codes

RM2E-2PNE-RAC3
94GR-4ENC-P4JK
GH5D-QANN-F9BT
2GK9-EPNE-AL2J
5KPQ-7RNF-C5TR
67AE-JNN9-J98H
BLR7-NKNL-A2B4
8NAT-DAN7-N3M6
KFN2-29NE-DM53
HF8L-6AND-3KD4

I hope they worked i used the first three row on the xbox


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2013)

Those don't work more then once.


----------



## Carmelo (Apr 2, 2013)

Second to last code for 360 actually worked, holy fuck. Props man. Last one is missing a letter/digit though.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 2, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Those don't work more then once.



Yes i know maybe some one you still have time

@camelo np bro


----------



## Daxter (Apr 2, 2013)

Carmelo said:


> I'm pretty sure you keep a high w/l ratio by either signing out or turning off your xbox. About a week ago the weather was really shitty and we had two power surges in about 30 minutes while I was in matches, and I didn't get the loss in either of them.



So I'm guessing this would work the same on the PS3, but if so, do that many people really sign in and out? I'm talking about the majority of players, like 8/10 I see. It's rather daunting. I've won 4 of my six matches so far, but those are the only noobs like me I've found. o.o; I'm afraid to play the legions of players who have something like 800 wins and 80 losses. >.>
____

How do you activate the codes? I'd like to try them for PS3?


----------



## Random (Apr 2, 2013)

If anyone wants to fight a pretty average player, add me. I'll probably be on a lot tomorrow.  PSN: RandomShadow44


----------



## Iruel (Apr 2, 2013)

Ya know, I was playing through the last boss again recently, and just to try it out for curiosity's sake, I muted the BGM audio, and played Libera Me From Hell from TTGL during the Naruto meeting the Jinchuriki/Bijuu in their consciousness scene, and it fit really well. If any of you ate fans of Gurren Lagann, try playing that music during the scene, it really has a bigger impact that way over the normal game music, IMO.


----------



## Random (Apr 2, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Ya know, I was playing through the last boss again recently, and just to try it out for curiosity's sake, I muted the BGM audio, and played Libera Me From Hell from TTGL during the Naruto meeting the Jinchuriki/Bijuu in their consciousness scene, and it fit really well. If any of you ate fans of Gurren Lagann, try playing that music during the scene, it really has a bigger impact that way over the normal game music, IMO.



I love that song. Speaking of Gurren Lagann, didn't the punch Naruto gave Obitobi at the end of the game remind you of it. It was over the top and flashy that I swore it was a scene straight out of Gurren Lagann


----------



## Iruel (Apr 2, 2013)

Random said:


> I love that song. Speaking of Gurren Lagann, didn't the punch Naruto gave Obitobi at the end of the game remind you of it. It was over the top and flashy that I swore it was a scene straight out of Gurren Lagann



Naruto=Simon and Obito=Anti-Spiral?


----------



## Random (Apr 2, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Naruto=Simon and Obito=Anti-Spiral?



My thoughts exactly. As much as I disliked the ending of the game, I found myself laughing when he was literally in the air for 5 minutes talking about the name of his fist, giving Obito all the time in the world to just walk away or phase into his dimension or do something


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 2, 2013)

Random said:


> I love that song. Speaking of Gurren Lagann, didn't the punch Naruto gave Obitobi at the end of the game remind you of it. It was over the top and flashy that I swore it was a scene straight out of Gurren Lagann


*CLENCH THOSE TEETH!!*


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Starting to master Nagato.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 2, 2013)

tobirama's still boss. i miss his water clone combo though...


----------



## G (Apr 2, 2013)

I love Han's tilt


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 2, 2013)

his majin buu steam off?


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 2, 2013)

I wonder how CC2 creates their character models? It seems like they either can't or won't just throw away and merge certain movesets/awakenings. I mean is it that hard to cut down on slot redundancies?

As far as Storm 3 KCM Naruto being playable on a solo basis? It can be done, all that would have to be changed is finding some ways of depowering of him.

Lowering damage output, increasing chakra usage on certain moves, or lowering durability for higher health-bar damage. Create a weakness in one area to compensate for an huge advantage in another, in the case of KCM Naruto that would overwhelming speed.

It's been done for 8 Gates Lee/Gai in terms of prolonged health loss, why not do a similar thing for other OP'd Awakened forms?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2013)

The government gave me a little letter today.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> The government gave me a little letter today.



Has it begun?


----------



## Iruel (Apr 2, 2013)

hey guys, new dlc and its actually canon stuff! one step closer to good costumes


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 2, 2013)

No, this isn't the Akatsuki pack I wanted. I want a costume pack that would make team ups between Akatsuki members and characters outside Akatsuki feel less awkward. Instead we gets hats? What is this Team Fortress 2? I can't do anything creative with these.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I wonder how CC2 creates their character models? It seems like they either can't or won't just throw away and merge certain movesets/awakenings. I mean is it that hard to cut down on slot redundancies?
> 
> As far as Storm 3 KCM Naruto being playable on a solo basis? It can be done, all that would have to be changed is finding some ways of depowering of him.
> 
> ...



Any of those suggestions works for me, as long as they have his full moveset (which they kinda did with the War Naruto character, just some lil' things here and there were missing). I also remember Gates Lee in Storm 1 was playable, he was boss.



Utakata said:


> hey guys, new dlc and its actually canon stuff! one step closer to good costumes



Oh. 

Not bad, "full Akatsuki" costumes for some of the Akatsuki. Plus injured!Pain. Though he shouldn't have his headband, his forehead being visible was part of the damage he sustained in the manga. 

So no more Naruto outfits? I can live with the ones we got this time (though I'd prefer Bull Figther one more than the Pirate one). They are leaving future and more obvious costumes for their next installments.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 2, 2013)

That Akatsuki costume pack sure is a slap in the face of Juugo/Suigetsu/Karin fans


----------



## Iruel (Apr 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> No, this isn't the Akatsuki pack I wanted. I want a costume pack that would make team ups between Akatsuki members and characters outside Akatsuki feel less awkward. Instead we gets hats? What is this Team Fortress 2? I can't do anything creative with these.



its not exactly what i wanted either, but the hats were in the manga/anime and the battle damaged Deva path too, so its a step in the right direction for canon rather than the other ridiculous shit we've been getting. Besides, those hats are badass. (Too bad its only Itachi, Kisame and Deidara. I was hoping either Sasori and/or Tobi would be in it as well, to give Deidara a partner with the same addition.)


----------



## Random (Apr 2, 2013)

Utakata said:


> its not exactly what i wanted either, but the hats were in the manga/anime and the battle damaged Deva path too, so its a step in the right direction for canon rather than the other ridiculous shit we've been getting. Besides, those hats are badass. (Too bad its only Itachi, Kisame and Deidara. I was hoping either Sasori and/or Tobi would be in it as well, to give Deidara a partner with the same addition.)



Well I can understand why neither Sasori or Tobi got the hats. Sasori only wore his while he was in his slower puppet form (forgot its name) and I don't recall Tobi ever wearing one. Either way, this and the Anbu costume giving me more reason to play as regular Itachi.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2013)

Sasori could've got a "Hiruko skin", you know, the puppet where he hide and fight from at the beginning.

But I'd be more please if we got a , like in Narutimate Accel 2.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2013)

I actually like that Akatsuki pack, as long as there are no more Naruto costumes, I don't really care.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 2, 2013)

Random said:


> Well I can understand why neither Sasori or Tobi got the hats. Sasori only wore his while he was in his slower puppet form (forgot its name) *and I don't recall Tobi ever wearing one.* Either way, this and the Anbu costume giving me more reason to play as regular Itachi.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Random (Apr 2, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Sasori could've got a "Hiruko skin", you know, the puppet where he hide and fight from at the beginning.
> 
> But I'd be more please if we got a , like in Narutimate Accel 2.



He couldn't get a hiruko (so that's its name) skin because it would need a whole new moveset. It would be a completely different character



Utakata said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Oh, so he really did wear it.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Has it begun?



It has begun. 



Utakata said:


> hey guys, new dlc and its actually canon stuff! one step closer to good costumes



Oh shit. Those are actually pretty compelling to look at.  We'll probably be getting more canon stuff as the days go by. This is good news, I'll be keeping track of this...



Gaiash said:


> No, this isn't the Akatsuki pack I wanted. I want a costume pack that would make team ups between Akatsuki members and characters outside Akatsuki feel less awkward. Instead we gets hats? What is this Team Fortress 2? I can't do anything creative with these.



Gaiaish... For once, please shut up.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 2, 2013)

I've always liked the look of the Akatsuki members with those hats, so adding those as DLC is certainly a nice addition and looks promising for possible future releases. The damaged cloak for Pain is awesome too, it gives me another reason to use him if I ever decide to buy the pack


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2013)

For next games we need a   a  (Menma included) and well, maybe more "damage sustained" skins for other characters besides Pain. I am sure I am forgetting others at the moment.



Random said:


> He couldn't get a hiruko (so that's its name) skin because it would need a whole new moveset. It would be a completely different character



True, but not completely farfetched. The War Naruto character with the stronger Kage Bunshin attacks (and more developed KCM Instant Awakening ) shared the slot with Generations Naruto while EMS Sasuke shared the one MS Sasuke had. And both these two had different movesets. And I think in the Raikage's case, he shared his slot with his cloaked version but had a different Ougi.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 2, 2013)

Have I ever mentioned how much ass Tenten kicks in this game? 

She has zero canon feats but gets some of the best coverage in the game 



Skywalker said:


> I actually like that Akatsuki pack, *as long as there are no more Naruto costumes*, I don't really care.



We need at least one more (Jin outfits)


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> We need at least one more (Jin outfits)


No, he's had enough, he deserve not a single one more.


----------



## Random (Apr 2, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> True, but not completely farfetched. The War Naruto character with the stronger Kage Bunshin attacks (and more developed KCM Instant Awakening ) shared the slot with Generations Naruto while EMS Sasuke shared the one MS Sasuke had. And both these two had different movesets. And I think in the Raikage's case, he shared his slot with his cloaked version but had a different Ougi.



Yea, but when I say different, I mean completely different. With Naruto and Sasuke, there movements, speed, and character are the same, they are just doing different attacks. And with the Raikage, all that changes is his ultimate, so he needs to be in the same slot. But with Hiruko, how he moves, as well as his movement speed is totally different, and how he attacks would also be completely different. Hiruko also has a different voice and personality than Sasori even though they are one in the same. It wouldn't be right to just put him as a different skin when in reality he is basically a completely different character. He would be an interesting character to play as though.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 2, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> No, he's had enough, he deserve not a single one more.



Hey now! if we have to have one for Naruto its worth it to get ones for Utakata and the others 

and yeah Hiruko would need to be a different character; it would be ridiculous if he was just a skin for Sasori; different voice actor, and he doesn't fight with puppets; he uses that Scorpion Tail.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't understand why they didn't give Hidan and Kakuzu their full cloaks. They had them in the Story Mode for Storm 2, so it'd be an easy port.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 2, 2013)

how much is the akatsuki pack? i wana use itachi with the sakat, looks cool


----------



## Iruel (Apr 2, 2013)

Valiere said:


> how much is the akatsuki pack? i wana use itachi with the sakat, looks cool


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 2, 2013)

Just bought the Akatsuki pack now after realising how cheap it is. I had 120MSP left doing nothing anyway, so for the sake of 80 of those points it was worth it even if only because I like the way Pain and Itachi look


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2013)

Dafaq is MSP.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 2, 2013)

Microsoft Points! (though from what I can tell it does seem most people in this thread play on the PS3 rather than the 360 unfortunately)


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 2, 2013)

So I'm the only one who finds this pack limiting?


----------



## Iruel (Apr 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> So I'm the only one who finds this pack limiting?



well, its certainly better than the ridiculous crap we've had prior.  and a nice price too!


Just had a battle with another Utakata player... man was that amusing. xD
...i won of course.


----------



## Random (Apr 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> So I'm the only one who finds this pack limiting?



The pack itself isn't limiting, you are the one that makes it limiting since you want it to accommodate your team ups. I don't do teams, so I don't care. Even if I did though, I wouldn't find it limiting simply because non-akatsuki people weren't given akatsuki cloaks. It isn't like this pack stops that from happening anyway, even though it probably won't happen anyway seeing as how all of these costumes are either canon, from anime endings, or from art books by Kishimoto himself. I may be wrong again, but I don't recall any non-akatsuki people wearing the cloaks in any of those situations. We do need cloaks for Taka though.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> So I'm the only one who finds this pack limiting?



Yeah. Basically you're the biggest hypocrite here. The first to jump on others for disliking sets, and then you do the same and dislike actual canon sets.

You never cease to amaze me, really.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 2, 2013)

Utakata said:


> well, its certainly better than the ridiculous crap we've had prior.  and a nice price too!


I disagree. Our last pack was pretty neat, it just needed more characters to increase the scenario possibilities.



Random said:


> The pack itself isn't limiting, you are the one that makes it limiting since you want it to accommodate your team ups.


Not accommodate my existing team ups, inspire new ones and scenarios for fights. These costumes don't do that. They don't give me any ideas to work with.



Random said:


> It isn't like this pack stops that from happening anyway, even though it probably won't happen anyway seeing as how all of these costumes are either canon, from anime endings, or from art books by Kishimoto himself. I may be wrong again, but I don't recall any non-akatsuki people wearing the cloaks in any of those situations.


I was more interested in seeing Akatsuki members in the outfits they wore BEFORE joining Akatsuki, Edo Kakuzu and the cloaks from the early days of the original Akatsuki trio.



Random said:


> We do need cloaks for Taka though.


Agreed.



Aeiou said:


> Yeah. Basically you're the biggest hypocrite here. The first to jump on others for disliking sets, and then you do the same and dislike actual canon sets.
> 
> You never cease to amaze me, really.


Canon is irrelevant, the fact is the costumes I defended are full on alternate outfits while these are just hats and battle damage, the most minor of changes to their original outfit. Sorry I prefer my DLC outfits to be a different set of clothes.

Oh and my problems with complaints about the DLC packs so far were because of people's obsession with canon. I had a problem of my own, the small selection.


----------



## Random (Apr 2, 2013)

Then just don't buy it. I really don't know why people complain about DLC costumes. If you don't like it, don't get it, simple as that. 

I find the hats quite nice, especially for Itachi, and Pain's torn clothes give me a reason to actually play (because it looks pretty cool to me). But believe me, if a costume pack ever comes around that I don't like at all (which is unlikely), instead of complaining about the whole time, I simply won't buy it and move on. I can understand why you might not like it, but don't condemn the people who actually like it.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Not accommodate my existing team ups, inspire new ones and scenarios for fights. These costumes don't do that. They don't give me any ideas to work with.



I'm sorry but no one gives a fuck about your fantasy team ups. Someone had to say it.



> Canon is irrelevant, the fact is the costumes I defended are full on alternate outfits while these are just hats and battle damage, the most minor of changes to their original outfit. Sorry I prefer my DLC outfits to be a different set of clothes.
> 
> Oh and my problems with complaints about the DLC packs so far were because of people's obsession with canon. I had a problem of my own, the small selection.



The point is you were the one pointing out and agreeing that people were being too negative towards DLC content... You were the epitome of rebuttal when it came to those topics... Now here you are actually criticizing something that the general populous agrees with. You kind of took 2 steps back with your posts here because you're just contradicting yourself. I don't mind if you don't like the sets, not going to whine about you disliking stuff like you and some others do here. But with what you posted today... your logic is so twisted I had to sit back and laugh at the way you think sometimes.



Random said:


> Then just don't buy it. I really don't know why people complain about DLC costumes. If you don't like it, don't get it, simple as that.
> 
> I find the hats quite nice, especially for Itachi, and Pain's torn clothes give me a reason to actually play (because it looks pretty cool to me). But believe me, if a costume pack ever comes around that I don't like at all (which is unlikely), instead of complaining about the whole time, I simply won't buy it and move on. I can understand why you might not like it, but don't condemn the people who actually like it.



This.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know why your whining about people being, "obessessed with canon". Last time i checked, for the most part these games are based off of the manga. I mean, you dont see any filler characters present in these games, do you? Besides it makes more sense in a FIGHTING game to give characters costumes that they have actually used/worn during the series, where you know, they fight? And if your worried about making match-ups of characters, lmao how do these non-canon costumes do that, yet plenty of canon ones would make more sense to?

Ex: 
Akatsuki Orochimaru/Sasori to have their team represented in canon form.
Kisames Zabuza-like outfit to make the Kisame/Yagura Team actually make sense.

granted i'll give you that i do want the white Team Jinchuriki outfits which isnt canon and is in the same boat as the previous costumes, but thats because Utakata and the others should have costumes.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 2, 2013)

Random said:


> Then just don't buy it. I really don't know why people complain about DLC costumes. If you don't like it, don't get it, simple as that.


I didn't. I expressed my thoughts on them, got told to shut up because of it and then was surprised that I seem to be the only one who doesn't like them. That's all.



Random said:


> I can understand why you might not like it, but don't condemn the people who actually like it.


That's something I didn't do. I'm just surprised I'm the only one who doesn't like them. When people were complaining about the other packs there were some people who still like them besides me. All I did was state my problems and ask if anyone shared them. Apparently not and maybe I didn't phrase things well but what I never did was criticize others for liking them.



Aeiou said:


> I'm sorry but no one gives a fuck about your fantasy team ups. Someone had to say it.


Part of the fun of DLC costumes for me has always been inspiration for new ways to play. With Storm 3 I like coming up with team ups and scenarios for fights, DLC costumes increase my options.

Oh but I guess since it's not the more popular online play it's not worth talking about how I play and enjoy the game is it?



Aeiou said:


> The point is you were the one pointing out and agreeing that people were being too negative towards DLC content... You were the epitome of rebuttal when it came to those topics... Now here you are actually criticizing something that the general populous agrees with.


I gave my reasons. In fact at no point did I say they were bad costumes. I expressed negative opinions on the pack as a whole because it's limiting. Just hats and some battle damage when Akatsuki's members have a much wider selection of clothes to choose from. I made a Team Fortress 2 joke sure, but that didn't mean I hate the hats in question only that they're just hats.



Aeiou said:


> You kind of took 2 steps back with your posts here because you're just contradicting yourself. I don't mind if you don't like the sets, not going to whine about you disliking stuff like you and some others do here. But with what you posted today... your logic is so twisted I had to sit back and laugh at the way you think sometimes.


Here's my main problem. I was disappointed. I saw "Akatsuki DLC pack" and thought of some of the costumes on my wishlist only to find instead of any of them we got their hats. My first post was the result of my disappointment which is why it it the most annoyed.



Utakata said:


> I don't know why your whining about people being, "obessessed with canon". Last time i checked, for the most part these games are based off of the manga. I mean, you dont see any filler characters present in these games, do you?


By obsessed with canon I meant that people hated costumes simply because they weren't canon. The utter dismissal of anything non canon. I'm not saying canon costumes wouldn't be great, I'm saying why can't we have both the canon and the non canon?



Utakata said:


> And if your worried about making match-ups of characters, lmao how do these non-canon costumes do that, yet plenty of canon ones would make more sense to?


They inspire new scenarios that I didn't consider with their canon outfit. Canon outfits do the same but more so when they're different enough. Anbu Itachi for example inspired several "what-if" concepts of him remaining a Konoha ninja.



Utakata said:


> Ex:
> Akatsuki Orochimaru/Sasori to have their team represented in canon form.
> Kisames Zabuza-like outfit to make the Kisame/Yagura Team actually make sense.


Both costumes I want. Costumes I wanted in an Akatsuki pack.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> By obsessed with canon I meant that people hated costumes simply because they weren't canon. The utter dismissal of anything non canon. I'm not saying canon costumes wouldn't be great, I'm saying why can't we have both the canon and the non canon?
> 
> 
> They inspire new scenarios that I didn't consider with their canon outfit. Canon outfits do the same but more so when they're different enough. Anbu Itachi for example inspired several "what-if" concepts of him remaining a Konoha ninja.
> ...



Well, i'd argue that part of it is the sheer ridiculous ones. I mean who REALLY wants school outfits and bikinis in this game? I agree some non-canon ones are fine. Kimono Sasuke, Hokage Naruto, and if they decide to use the Team Jinchuriki oufits.

Well ANBU Itachi is canon.

that much we can agree on then.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 2, 2013)

0.99?

dats it?


----------



## Random (Apr 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I didn't. I expressed my thoughts on them, got told to shut up because of it and then was surprised that I seem to be the only one who doesn't like them. That's all.
> 
> 
> That's something I didn't do. I'm just surprised I'm the only one who doesn't like them. When people were complaining about the other packs there were some people who still like them besides me. All I did was state my problems and ask if anyone shared them. Apparently not and maybe I didn't phrase things well but what I never did was criticize others for liking them.



Well sorry for misunderstanding, but when you said "So I'm the only one who finds these limiting", it really seemed like you were disappointed that other people liked them, especially with your previous post. You expressed your opinion in a really condescending manner, as if nobody else was suppose to want this simply because you didn't. 

But I'm a big advocate for all of the costumes, so maybe it was just me being defensive.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 2, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Well, i'd argue that part of it is the sheer ridiculous ones. I mean who REALLY wants school outfits and bikinis in this game?


The school ending was pretty popular. I'll admit they're not on the top of my list of non canon costumes I would have liked but I still like them. I just wish  were included, they were the characters who weren't in uniform for the ending.

As for the bikinis they're weak but if they actually include the guys (including  who clearly had the best outfit in that ending) they could be good for "a day at the beach" instead of "sexy girls in revealing clothing".



Utakata said:


> Well ANBU Itachi is canon.


I know, I just used him as an example as his outfit was my favourite from the pre-order pack.



Random said:


> Well sorry for misunderstanding, but when you said "So I'm the only one who finds these limiting", it really seemed like you were disappointed that other people liked them, especially with your previous post. You expressed your opinion in a really condescending manner, as if nobody else was suppose to want this simply because you didn't.


Yeah looking back I could have phrased it better. Sorry about that.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh Aeiou is feeling sassy today.:amazed


----------



## Iruel (Apr 2, 2013)

i just hope they release Edo Sasori and Edo Kakuzu; there's no excuse why they aren't playable in the game as it is...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2013)

Just have a minor quirk/complain about torn cloak/damaged Pain: he shouldn't have his headband. He would look even more badass without it.

At this point the only possible DLC costume that could be left for Naruto and the one that interests me the most is the one from that Team Gai ending, I am a bit indifferent with any of the other options for now.

Give us shirtless/"damaged" Kisame from the end of his fight with Killerbee or in the Kumo turtle island in his final battle against Gai. 

What if they give us  from this spread?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2013)

They need to give the others stuff as well.

Pimp Gaara anyone?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Part of the fun of DLC costumes for me has always been inspiration for new ways to play. With Storm 3 I like coming up with team ups and scenarios for fights, DLC costumes increase my options.
> 
> Oh but I guess since it's not the more popular online play it's not worth talking about how I play and enjoy the game is it?



It's the same people bringing up nonsensical points to a debate over and over again... No one mentioned online. If you're going to argue, bring something meaningful to the table instead of scavenging for something to say. This has nothing to do with online. You still never answered to the fact that no one give's a rat's ass about your fantasy team ups. I'm not being rude, just blunt. The fact that you use that as a main substance for your points is really futile to the topic.



> I gave my reasons. In fact at no point did I say they were bad costumes. I expressed negative opinions on the pack as a whole because it's limiting. Just hats and some battle damage when Akatsuki's members have a much wider selection of clothes to choose from. I made a Team Fortress 2 joke sure, but that didn't mean I hate the hats in question only that they're just hats.
> 
> Here's my main problem. I was disappointed. I saw "Akatsuki DLC pack" and thought of some of the costumes on my wishlist only to find instead of any of them we got their hats. My first post was the result of my disappointment which is why it it the most annoyed.



This is my point. Other people express their disdain for some of the DLC costumes and you really go out of your way to attack them and _insist_ on how they're wrong in believing so. Now here you are doing _the exact same thing,_ and lo and behold, you're once again trying to defend your arrogance and hypocrisy.  You're really tripping over yourself here, Gaiash.



Motochika said:


> Oh Aeiou is feeling sassy today.:amazed



It's just... this incoherent logic..


----------



## Random (Apr 3, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> They need to give the others stuff as well.
> 
> Pimp Gaara anyone?



I could deal with that. 

After watching Road to Ninja, I kinda want a Menma costume for Naruto. Although that really falls into the same logic as a Hiruko skin for Sasori though. Menma is a different character with a different personality and different moves, so it wouldn't really make sense. However, I would really like a Dark Naruto skin (from when Naruto fought his dark side at the waterfall). They already technically have him in the game since you fight him in the story mode.

Also, "Saiyans" is spelled wrong in your sig young Skywalker....I'm just saiyan


----------



## Daxter (Apr 3, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> No, this isn't the Akatsuki pack I wanted. I want a costume pack that would make team ups between Akatsuki members and characters outside Akatsuki feel less awkward. Instead we gets hats? What is this Team Fortress 2? I can't do anything creative with these.



Define [anything] creative? 



			
				Skywalker said:
			
		

> Pimp Gaara anyone?



My body is so ready.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 3, 2013)

sick of fuckin ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like this, who pussy out and ragequit..


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 3, 2013)

^ I've noticed recently that the ones who tend to ragequit most are also the people who pick the most OP or spammy characters. I've had people using Deidara, Naruto, Sasuke, Minato etc quit after their tactics failed and were about to lose, but I honestly never remember a time someone using a low or mid tier character has quit during a game.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 3, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> It's the same people bringing up nonsensical points to a debate over and over again... No one mentioned online.


I mentioned online because it's the method of playing that's popular here that I have no interest in.



Aeiou said:


> If you're going to argue, bring something meaningful to the table instead of scavenging for something to say.


I'm not good are arguing. I've stated this before.



Aeiou said:


> This has nothing to do with online. You still never answered to the fact that no one give's a rat's ass about your fantasy team ups.


I brought up online because I don't "give a rat's ass" about online. Online was brought up as my way of saying that just because the method you guys like to play is more popular than the way I like to that that shouldn't stop me talking about it.



Aeiou said:


> I'm not being rude, just blunt. The fact that you use that as a main substance for your points is really futile to the topic.


Because it's how I play the game.



Aeiou said:


> This is my point. Other people express their disdain for some of the DLC costumes and you really go out of your way to attack them and _insist_ on how they're wrong in believing so.


Incorrect. People were acting like the school uniforms came out of nowhere and there was no reason to have them. I was arguing it was clear they were going to be included back when Sakura's outfit for the western pre-orders was revealed. I wasn't saying they were wrong for disliking them but that their criticisms were poor.

With the upcoming Naruto pack people's main argument was that they weren't canon, that was the main argument. If people said "I don't like how Naruto looks as a cowboy" or something then I'd have no reason to complain.



Aeiou said:


> Now here you are doing _the exact same thing,_ and lo and behold, you're once again trying to defend your arrogance and hypocrisy.  You're really tripping over yourself here, Gaiash.


Again incorrect. Here my problems are the minor differences from their default outfits. It's not hypocrisy because my arguments are different. I never said "don't dislike DLC" I was having issues with their arguments. In particular the ones who acted like the existence of the DLC they didn't like meant the DLC in general sucked.

So once again let me make this perfectly clear. I was never saying people shouldn't have problems with the DLC. I'm saying that not being canon is a stupid reason not to like an alternate outfit.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2013)

Random said:


> Also, "Saiyans" is spelled wrong in your sig young Skywalker....I'm just saiyan


Son of a bitch, and I can't fix it now. 

Oh well.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2013)

Whatever you say, Gaiash.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 3, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> ^ I've noticed recently that the ones who tend to ragequit most are also the people who pick the most OP or spammy characters. I've had people using Deidara, Naruto, Sasuke, Minato etc quit after their tactics failed and were about to lose, but I honestly never remember a time someone using a low or mid tier character has quit during a game.


Naruto is probably the worst when certain players will execute that Team 7 hyper aggression "Strategy"..That's probably the one instance where I will approve of having these cinematic attacks like Rasengan. Get those players to back off indefinitely 


Also, I've gotten kinda tired of the combo cancel. Or rather, the outright abuse of that mechanic online for constant stream of combos. It does _not_ go hand-in-hand with the Sub Bar very well at all. It can get to a point where you're not even playing the game anymore..


----------



## Daxter (Apr 3, 2013)

I played three whole ranked matches today (yes a whole 3 ) and no one rage quit or played cheaply or used cheap support (well one Nagato), even the decently high ranked sage Nardo I beat up with Tsunade. Everyone has me worried this isn't gonna stick, this fair play in ranked business. I guess my hopes are too high afterall.



Hydro Spiral said:


> Naruto is probably the worst when certain players will execute that Team 7 hyper aggression "Strategy"..That's probably the one instance where I will approve of having these cinematic attacks like Rasengan. Get those players to back off indefinitely
> 
> 
> Also, I've gotten kinda tired of the combo cancel. Or rather, the outright abuse of that mechanic online for constant stream of combos. It does _not_ go hand-in-hand with the Sub Bar very well at all. It can get to a point where you're not even playing the game anymore..




Hmm combo cancels. That mechanic is something straight from the game itself, even the coms do it. I'm not saying this just because my playstyle is almost entirely combo-based, but because I've been owned by such types better than me, as well as people who beat me while I attempt to chain combos. It's about defence. If you're losing too many subs too fast you're not doing something right. Man do I know the pain of losing subs too fast, especially against combo-heavy players, and it takes a lot of practise to keep them in place, depending on your playstyle.

To be honest you'd think it'd be less of a problem in NS3, given subs come back a lot faster now. Although I can't say the spammy MM I whipped on a fluid change tourney match that left him subless agrees. 


Anyways I got a message from a Pein player I owned who called me a coward for leaving his session after destroying him with fair play and a low tier character in singles. 2 matches, he won one, I won the second one like any good revenge match, what do these children want from me?


----------



## Random (Apr 3, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Also, I've gotten kinda tired of the combo cancel. Or rather, the outright abuse of that mechanic online for constant stream of combos. It does _not_ go hand-in-hand with the Sub Bar very well at all. It can get to a point where you're not even playing the game anymore..



To me, combo canceling was a need feature and really does go hand in hand with the new sub system simply because it gives you all the more reason to try to conserve your subs so you don't end up on the wrong side of long combo. You simply have to be good enough not to lose all your subs so quickly, or make your opponent lose theirs instead. Besides, there are ways around combo cancelling, so it isn't like it's an over powered thing.



Daxter said:


> Hmm combo cancels. That mechanic is something straight from the game itself, even the coms do it. I'm not saying this just because my playstyle is almost entirely combo-based, but because I've been owned by such types better than me, as well as people who beat me while I attempt to chain combos. It's about defence. If you're losing too many subs too fast you're not doing something right. Man do I know the pain of losing subs too fast, especially against combo-heavy players, and it takes a lot of practise to keep them in place, depending on your playstyle.



Exactly. 

Besides, I'd much rather get trapped in a long combo because of my own lack of skill than get spammed to death because of my opponents lack of skill. And both have happened to me before enough times for me to be able to say that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Recent chapter_ 



CC2 better make  be an epic cinematic QTE.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 3, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: _Recent chapter_
> 
> 
> 
> CC2 better make  be an epic cinematic QTE.



Oh man, that entire battle has so much potential 

And lets not forget the Juubi, we could fight stage 1 and 2, all the different kind of directions that could go. 




*Spoiler*: _think_ 










*Spoiler*: _about_ 









*Spoiler*: _mother_


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2013)

As long as it's nor retardedly frustrating and rushed, it could be grand.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 3, 2013)

Played two online matches today. First match played against a person using young Hinata with me as Kakashi. I got pwn'd like a noob. Second match I used Guy against a war Tobi. The fool picked the Cloud Ravine. I was right    at the end of my life and we where at the edge of the stage with the barrier broken down. Random button mashing DYNAMIC ENTRY! To push him out of the stage for the win. 

So I'm 1 for 1.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I thought that way too. Well, still do. >.> I've had trouble grasping the new mechanics of S3 myself, and keep falling back on comfortable things (ie. Tsunade with regular awakening in singles). If you want a fellow n00b to practise with, feel free to hit me up for my PSN.
> 
> Speaking of noobs, I've only played 6 proper online player matches yet, but I find it suspicious that nearly everyone has a high win/loss ratio. >.>
> 
> I'm on my ps3 so I can't be bothered to read up, but I read something about KCM Nardo and he did not need instant awakening and that's all I've got to say.



What's your PSN? Add mine if you want lol: DaftVirgin (beware of capital V)


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2013)

I have required it. Installing now.  Also got that Goku-Naruto code hubbub.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2013)

Damn nuygga it was about time you got yourself this game


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2013)

It's cause I'm broke, nyeucka. I'm broke. 

My income tax return just came in and I conveniently happened to be out at the same time. Lemme see what all the quababble is about.

Ey, FlamesofPositiveEmotions, give me some of those codes.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 3, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I have required it. Installing now.  Also got that Goku-Naruto code hubbub.



Dayum gurrrrl took you long enough.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol im not flameofpositiveemotions and i dont have the codes at the moment


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2013)

You still haven't added me, pos-emo


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 3, 2013)

Im not emo either


----------



## Motochika (Apr 3, 2013)

Emo is short for emotions man......


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 3, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Dayum gurrrrl took you long enough.



I gave you peasants time for a coup. Time's up. 



PositiveEmotions said:


> Lol im not flameofpositiveemotions and i dont have the codes at the moment



I apologize, oh great NegativeNeuroChemicalReactions. Find them pl0x.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2013)

Pos-emo is stoopid


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 3, 2013)

*face palm* ay ay


----------



## Motochika (Apr 3, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I gave you peasants time for a coup. Time's up.



The long winter is coming, Shanks. Just remember that.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> *face palm* ay ay


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 4, 2013)

Who still up and wnats to test their might with the champ? 

boogiepop619 add it


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 4, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Im not emo either


A positive emo? That's gotta be some kind of paradox.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 4, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Who still up and wnats to test their might with the champ?
> 
> boogiepop619 add it



Oh so that's _you_. I've been wondering who's got such ugly PSN in my friend list


----------



## G (Apr 4, 2013)

My gamertag is SpR1tEzER0.
Ugly right?


----------



## Daxter (Apr 4, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> What's your PSN? Add mine if you want lol: DaftVirgin (beware of capital V)



Ah right, I'm Plastik-Souldier. If I don't show up by tomorrow, feel free to add me.


Man I'm so blue. I'm having trouble with Yagura, and I can't seem to shake it.


----------



## Vash (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm loving Shino in this game. He's about to surpass Roushi as my most used character. that is all


----------



## Daxter (Apr 4, 2013)

Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.

That is all.


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 4, 2013)

noobs who use big awakenings seal their own fate


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 4, 2013)

I've noticed a real improvement in my own playing recently. Having not played Generations it took a while to get used to the sub bar etc, but these past few days it feels like I finally have a good handle on everything. I was very pleased for example when playing earlier that I beat a Deidara spammer using Tobirama, felt good man


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 4, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> noobs who use big awakenings seal their own fate



Except when it's Chomei.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 4, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Ah right, I'm Plastik-Souldier. If I don't show up by tomorrow, feel free to add me.
> 
> 
> Man I'm so blue. I'm having trouble with Yagura, and I can't seem to shake it.



Added.

Well, at least you'll never be as blue as kisame SHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Alicia (Apr 4, 2013)

g said:


> My gamertag is SpR1tEzER0.
> Ugly right?



Gamer tags are ugly by default 

inb4 console wars


----------



## G (Apr 4, 2013)

Tbh gonna sell this pile of junk


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 4, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Gamer tags are ugly by default
> 
> inb4 console wars


Not cool, man.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 4, 2013)

H-man vs Kurama was decent.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 4, 2013)

g said:


> Tbh gonna sell this pile of junk



Thinking on selling my copy of UNS2 UNSG and UNS3 altogether as some kind of "Naruto saga pack" in the (distant) future too.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 4, 2013)

Be wary out there online, Aeiou.

It's just like the game says. The war has begun 

A war loitered with both treachery and high grade lulz.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 4, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Be wary out there online, Aeiou.
> 
> It's just like the game says. The war has begun
> 
> A war loitered with both treachery and high grade lulz.



If this is a war, consider me to be as threatening as Whitebeoad.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 4, 2013)

The online community is the one who should fear him, if anything.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 5, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> noobs who use big awakenings seal their own fate



you fuck with Utakata enough, Saiken gets pissed.  .


----------



## Random (Apr 5, 2013)

So, I'm fighting CPU Sage Nardo on the hardest difficulty (which of course means he just spams rasengan) and I'm using Zabuza. The fact that he spammed rasengan so much resulted in a couple glitches. 

In the first one, he was trying to use it so badly that at one point he just ran at me before even making the rasengan. He made the hand sign to call out his shadow clowns and then just ran at me with the hand sign. I blocked it, but I would have been pissed if a rasengan magically popped up in his hands.

Then the second time, he literally started making a rasengan in the middle of me comboing him and when I hit him, he split into two. One was on the ground while they other was still just sitting there with the rasengan (and it wasn't a shadow clone) then disappeared after a few seconds.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 5, 2013)

^wow  and this is CPU nardo we're talking about


----------



## Alicia (Apr 5, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Not cool, man.



Nah, you set isn't as cool as before, that is


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 5, 2013)

Random said:


> So, I'm fighting CPU Sage Nardo on the hardest difficulty (which of course means he just spams rasengan) and I'm using Zabuza. The fact that he spammed rasengan so much resulted in a couple glitches.
> 
> In the first one, he was trying to use it so badly that at one point he just ran at me before even making the rasengan. He made the hand sign to call out his shadow clowns and then just ran at me with the hand sign. I blocked it, but I would have been pissed if a rasengan magically popped up in his hands.
> 
> Then the second time, he literally started making a rasengan in the middle of me comboing him and when I hit him, he split into two. One was on the ground while they other was still just sitting there with the rasengan (and it wasn't a shadow clone) then disappeared after a few seconds.



On the 2nd one it was probably his tilt.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 5, 2013)

Did I ever mention how much I hate Deidara spammers? Because I _really_ hate Deidara spammers.

It's so fucking infuriating being on a good winning run with a character only to have it brought to a halt by some idiot spammer. I was doing really well earlier with my team of Mizukage, Chojuro and Ao, and then of course my winning streak goes down the drain because some dogend spends the whole game throwing projectiles :/

It makes me sick how the idiots who made the game have actually made Deidara _harder_ to beat in this game now than he was before instead of doing what should have been the obvious thing and making him weaker :/


----------



## Iruel (Apr 5, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Did I ever mention how much I hate Deidara spammers? Because I _really_ hate Deidara spammers.
> 
> It's so fucking infuriating being on a good winning run with a character only to have it brought to a halt by some idiot spammer. I was doing really well earlier with my team of Mizukage, Chojuro and Ao, and then of course my winning streak goes down the drain because some dogend spends the whole game throwing projectiles :/
> 
> It makes me sick how the idiots who made the game have actually made Deidara _harder_ to beat in this game now than he was before instead of doing what should have been the obvious thing and making him weaker :/



I feel you on that.. damn Deidara spammers.  Idk if it helps, but Utakatas jutsu is perfect to stop Deidara's Shuriken's. (and if you dont main him, using him as support and calling on his support jutsu to shield you from clay spam might ne soemthing you anna try out. )


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I'll give that a try next time I play! Utakata will also fit in nicely since I mainly use Hidden Mist and / or Suiton characters anyway


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Nah, you set isn't as cool as before, that is


I've had enough Yoko for the time being.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 5, 2013)

Utakata said:


> I feel you on that.. damn Deidara spammers.  Idk if it helps, but Utakatas jutsu is perfect to stop Deidara's Shuriken's. (and if you dont main him, using him as support and calling on his support jutsu to shield you from clay spam might ne soemthing you anna try out. )



Bashosen Tenten is also great against Deidara 

Drop a few bolts of Lightning on them since they mainly stand still 

Even her most basic combo will tear right through Deidara's bombs.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 5, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Did I ever mention how much I hate Deidara spammers? Because I _really_ hate Deidara spammers.
> 
> It's so fucking infuriating being on a good winning run with a character only to have it brought to a halt by some idiot spammer. I was doing really well earlier with my team of Mizukage, Chojuro and Ao, and then of course my winning streak goes down the drain because some dogend spends the whole game throwing projectiles :/
> 
> It makes me sick how the idiots who made the game have actually made Deidara _harder_ to beat in this game now than he was before instead of doing what should have been the obvious thing and making him weaker :/




Spammer might be the wrong term for the blasted Deidara users, considering in reality they're simply non-stop comboing you from a ridiculously stupid distance. Basically Deidara is the 'playing for idiots' trainer character. You don't have to do much aside from button mash square (or I think B for eksbocks dunno for sure) and you're guaranteed some decent damage on that alone. It's annoying as fuck, either way.

The worse part about Deidara is his combos are the fastest of the ranged users, and they're mixed with slower ground bombs that keep you down. On top of that he can easily mix jutsu and grabs into those combos without missing a beat. He's broken among the ranged users, most definitely, and CC2, among so many, many things they've chosen to ignore, have not given thought to taking him down a notch. 

But you know, Temari was definitely in need of a nerfing over him. >.>

The best way to defeat a Deidara user is rush. Combo him, make him waste subs and he's finished. You can't miss a beat though. He's definitely beatable, especially when noobs use him, so the key is keep your chakra full, ninja move to dodge his combos, then rush him.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 5, 2013)

Did Deidara get a power up or what? I'm hearing his name more than when he was fresh in Storm 2.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 5, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Did Deidara get a power up or what? I'm hearing his name more than when he was fresh in Storm 2.




Apparently he's faster, but I haven't played a Deidara yet so I can't confirm if this is true, personally.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 5, 2013)

Not a powerup per se, but because of the way Storm 3 works compared to Storm 2 it has made him more difficult to deal with. I actually typed out a decent length post a while back detailing the problem with Deidara now but unfortunately can't seem to find it.

Basically what it boils down to though is that before Deidara had to expend chakra for both his attacks and subs, so if he abused it too much they risked leaving themselves wide open to jutsu. Now however with subs and chakra being split, Deidara can spam to his hearts' content with jutsu and Y clay bombs and never have to worry about leaving enough for subbing.

Deidara can spam the hell out of you, and you either end up wasting your own subs or else breaking your shield once you get angry and lose concentration. It also doesn't help with the type of supports they always choose to aid in their spamming


----------



## Random (Apr 5, 2013)

You know, I hate Deidara as much as the next guy, if not more, but it isn't spam. He is a long range attacker, so those are legitimately his combos. Yes, they are infuriatingly annoying, but you can't call everything that's annoying spam. It's like saying a close range attacker is spamming combos, it doesn't logically make sense.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 5, 2013)

My secret char list who is top tier without anyone knowing.

-Kimimaro
-Kakuzu
-Kisame
- Goofy Tobi
- butterfly Choji
- Kid Kakahi.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 5, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Not a powerup per se, but because of the way Storm 3 works compared to Storm 2 it has made him more difficult to deal with. I actually typed out a decent length post a while back detailing the problem with Deidara now but unfortunately can't seem to find it.
> 
> Basically what it boils down to though is that before Deidara had to expend chakra for both his attacks and subs, so if he abused it too much they risked leaving themselves wide open to jutsu. Now however with subs and chakra being split, Deidara can spam to his hearts' content with jutsu and Y clay bombs and never have to worry about leaving enough for subbing.
> 
> Deidara can spam the hell out of you, and you either end up wasting your own subs or else breaking your shield once you get angry and lose concentration. It also doesn't help with the type of supports they always choose to aid in their spamming



Huh, he didn't seem that way in Generations.  I guess I'll see for myself in Storm 3 later today.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 5, 2013)

Random said:


> You know, I hate Deidara as much as the next guy, if not more, but it isn't spam. He is a long range attacker, so those are legitimately his combos. Yes, they are infuriatingly annoying, but you can't call everything that's annoying spam. It's like saying a close range attacker is spamming combos, it doesn't logically make sense.


 I know I am guilty of making that mistake (as proved by my recent posts), but I always used to see other people using the term for Deidara back in the days of Storm 2 and it has sort of stuck for me. It also helps that it seems shorter and more convenient to type, plus I am not sure how else to refer to it (though granted that's on me)


----------



## Random (Apr 5, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> I know I am guilty of making that mistake (as proved by my recent posts), but I always used to see other people using the term for Deidara back in the days of Storm 2 and it has sort of stuck for me. It also helps that it seems shorter and more convenient to type, plus I am not sure how else to refer to it (though granted that's on me)



I used to do the same, but then I thought about it one day. I get annoyed when people say I am spamming by doing the regular combos, so it would be hypocritical of me to say Deidara is spamming for using his combos (even if they are extremely annoying).


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 5, 2013)

Just finished Kakashi vs Zabuza, and I must say, the Secret Action thing is sometimes troublesome to do properly. I know those circular icons come in the middle of the screen, but it doesn't tell you how or what you're supposed to do. I usually succeed it using it by chance when using jutsu/chakra dashing, etc, but I most likely miss some because I don't know what in the hell they want me to do at that time...


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, thankfully you can go back and redo it.

I can't wait until you hit the final fight.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm gonna see how annoying dat Chomei really is.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 5, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Not a powerup per se, but because of the way Storm 3 works compared to Storm 2 it has made him more difficult to deal with. I actually typed out a decent length post a while back detailing the problem with Deidara now but unfortunately can't seem to find it.
> 
> Basically what it boils down to though is that before Deidara had to expend chakra for both his attacks and subs, so if he abused it too much they risked leaving themselves wide open to jutsu. Now however with subs and chakra being split, Deidara can spam to his hearts' content with jutsu and Y clay bombs and never have to worry about leaving enough for subbing.
> 
> Deidara can spam the hell out of you, and you either end up wasting your own subs or else breaking your shield once you get angry and lose concentration. It also doesn't help with the type of supports they always choose to aid in their spamming



I've always felt that a little meter management on CC2's end could balance certain characters that need it. Someone like Deidara should incur some kind of chakra cost even for simple projectile spamming, that way he isn't overpowering others with ease.

I've said a similar thing about Awakenings in the past when it comes health/chakra and status effects for balance purposes. I just wish the Storm games took a similar approach the PS2 Ultimate Ninja games in certain areas. 

I don't expect the 2 series to be alike, but certain elements in previous games worked really well, and would work just as well if CC2 bothered to make some genuine changes on a character-level basis.


----------



## Random (Apr 5, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I'm gonna see how annoying dat Chomei really is.



The fights themselves weren't extremely hard (although I did die once), they are just extremely tedious.

I was watching my friend play though, and he was getting wrecked in the part where you fight all the jinchuuriki (before they go beast mode).


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 5, 2013)

Phase 1 of that fight is okay, Naruto's Tailed Beast Mode plays well, and the last part is tremendously easy

But the other Tailed Beasts are just lol


----------



## Motochika (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah it's just tedious.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 5, 2013)

Finished Story Mode... Jesus Christ was that annoying. For every brief battle, there's a 20 minute-long cutscene.

Chomei wasn't that bad actually, because I didn't even melee the thing. I just spammed the fuck out of demon wind shurikens and it seemed to work fine. The problem I had, was getting the Bonus requirement against Madara on Legendary during the 3rd half of the fight with that Susano shit. You can't charge chakra because there's so many fireballs coming at you and the next thing you know you're flying off screen from getting hit by god knows what. It's not even that I died, it's just I had to restart the battle a few times when I knew I wouldn't get that requirement

This Ultimate Decision thing was unfair in terms of Legendary.  During Legendary, you have to do all the hard shit and you don't get any real benefit. The items you get from it are crap. No one cares about tags or speed pills. Going Legendary also goes away from the manga, so you miss cool cutscenes like Kitsuchi's Earth sandwhich, Tsunade's Byakugou, Bee's helping hand, etc. Quite unfair. 

Overall Storymode was eh compared the previous ones. Fights are a bit too spaced out with cutscenes and such, plus as people said it was tedious. After beating it you still have all these errands to run.  Oh well, on to the main event..


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 6, 2013)

The ultimate dissision thing was awesome its challanging imo


----------



## Random (Apr 6, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> The ultimate dissision thing was awesome its challanging imo



It's only challenging in three of the situations imo, and by challenging, I just mean slightly more challenging than hero. The one with Sasuke where you choose to fight through all of the samurai, the one where you choose to fight all the six swordsmen at once, and the one where you choose to fight all the jinchuuriki at once. 

The samurai were just fun to slice through and Karin could heal you if you messed up, it was only more challenging because you had to do more work. The swordsmen were a cake walk, and the jin were just slightly annoying but once i got rid of Roshi and his fire geyser spam, they were a cake walk too. 

The rest of the choices were just "Do you want support or not". I only choose legendary the whole time because I wanted to feel awesome . I didn't choose legendary in the Sauce vs  Nardo fight though, because the pre-skip fight is more fun the the post-skip one.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 6, 2013)

Yea the sasuke vs the samurai was super easy but i liked the ultimate dissission allot


----------



## Alicia (Apr 6, 2013)

Man the amount of cutscenes in this game!!


----------



## Random (Apr 6, 2013)

I think I am legitimately the only one who liked the amount of cutscenes the game had. Especially the extra long Kushina one. It's probably because I don't watch the anime much.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 6, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> This Ultimate Decision thing was unfair in terms of Legendary.  During Legendary, you have to do all the hard shit and you don't get any real benefit. The items you get from it are crap. No one cares about tags or speed pills. Going Legendary also goes away from the manga, so you miss cool cutscenes like Kitsuchi's Earth sandwhich, Tsunade's Byakugou, Bee's helping hand, etc. Quite unfair.


Then you get the side missions where Naruto becomes Commander Shepard.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 6, 2013)

You mean he gets laid with a guy?


----------



## Foxve (Apr 6, 2013)

Story mode tediousness aside, I love how badass the final battles were with Madara vs the kage and Naruto and Bee vs Tobi and his neo paths (the button mashing parts).

Though yeah, UD was unfair in the legendary department. Pretty much every UD choice was (legendary) Naruto stands on his own feet like a boss and speaks his mind, or (hero) Naruto's goes the way of the pussy. 

And are deidera spammers really harder in this game? Didn't notice it. I just run around them and spam chakra shuriken ( Chakra shuriken goes through every long rangers projectiles).


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Then you get the side missions where Naruto becomes Commander Shepard.



Commander Shepard? What?


----------



## Motochika (Apr 6, 2013)

Worst comparison ever.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 6, 2013)

I wonder who's the Samantha Traynor of Naruto and if it's a side mission to bang her in the shower.  Temari I hope.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 6, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Commander Shepard? What?


The kinds of choices you're given. Every so often you get what seems like a "renegade Naruto" option. Just how I saw it.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> The kinds of choices you're given. Every so often you get what seems like a "renegade Naruto" option. Just how I saw it.



o0ooEeEeAaAh.

*coughNeverPlayedMEcough* 

Well I'm probably going to have to redo those fights anyways with that Timeline thing. I strictly went the Legendary route, so I'll go Hero for everything the second time around. By the way, does anyone know what you have to do for the 2nd Secret Action during the Kakashi vs Zabuza fight? Couldn't figure out what to do for the life of me.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 6, 2013)

I think you just have to sub one of his attacks for the 2nd action.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2013)

Well fuck. I didn't need to do a lot of that during that fight.


----------



## Random (Apr 6, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I think you just have to sub one of his attacks for the 2nd action.



Yea, you have to sub when he uses his hidden mist attack.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 6, 2013)

No you dont its ok to let yourself get hit by a jutsu and certain tilts


----------



## Alicia (Apr 6, 2013)

you'e talking as if people are ashamed of themselves;
"No it's okay to be different, no one is perfect."


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 6, 2013)

Lol i know just trying to help


----------



## Alicia (Apr 6, 2013)

why aren't your PSN and XBLGT the same?


----------



## Random (Apr 6, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Lol i know just trying to help



You aren't helping because you don't even know what we are talking about


----------



## Alicia (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey I remember you from back in the olds days of UNS2, right?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 6, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> why aren't your PSN and XBLGT the same?



The xbgt positiveemotions was taken so i had to put in some numbers in there and the psn one was also taken by me lol but couldnt remember in wich email and stuff so i had to make a new one


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2013)

The fighting mechanics now are just... weird. 

Everything was quick-paced and.. absolute in Generations. Now things are offset and undetermined in Storm 3. I've mostly noticed this with what they've done with the subbing now. Before in Gens once you sub, most things you do happen quickly, particularly dashing, so you can go in and attack the person you subbed from. Now in Storm 3 you take longer to recover after subbing. Air subbing seems to flow roughly now for the same problem. Iunno.. things seemed to flow smoother in Gens. Reaction time was key. In this game everything seems to be chance. You can sub and try to attack, but you _may_ hit the opponent before they hit you. Buuuut it's probably just adjustment problems on my part.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 6, 2013)

Don't blame yourself, it is pretty screwy.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 6, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> The fighting mechanics now are just... weird.
> 
> Everything was quick-paced and.. absolute in Generations. Now things are offset and undetermined in Storm 3. I've mostly noticed this with what they've done with the subbing now. Before in Gens once you sub, most things you do happen quickly, particularly dashing, so you can go in and attack the person you subbed from. Now in Storm 3 you take longer to recover after subbing. Air subbing seems to flow roughly now for the same problem. Iunno.. things seemed to flow smoother in Gens. Reaction time was key. In this game everything seems to be chance. You can sub and try to attack, but you _may_ hit the opponent before they hit you. Buuuut it's probably just adjustment problems on my part.



I somehow noticed that too


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 6, 2013)

Finally bought the game yesterday. And all the reviews giving this a 6/10 are right

They dropped the ball big time. Never played Generations, only Storm 2.

Story mode sucks big time
- loading time every time you walk from area to area, even after 4GB install?
- Edo Kages? Where the fuck are you? Ow and story mode Nidaime Mizukage was just a Deidara rip off with his Water Gun bullets spam
- No Gin/Kin?
- Walking with Kushina story mode. GTFO Cyberconnect
- Final battle vs Bijus. Not difficult per se but retarded. Of you die you have to watch those annying scenses every time how Kurama remembers Naruto resolve
- Much less high quality CCG's and in-game events then Storm 2
- Its sad when the best fight in the game was Kakashi vs Edo Zabuza. 

Free Battle saves this game.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 6, 2013)

Load times are even worse than Skyrim's 10-15 secs loading screens just because of the *amount* of loading screens UNS3 has IMO. You walk 4 steps and SHABAM! another loading screen.

Anyone sick of these filler battles in story mode? I only got 2hrs of gameplay and already am tired of the cutscenes, linear exploration and filler battles.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't mind the length tbh.

In fact, in some area's I think there should have been more story. Really, it's just the war arc. A couple of missed opportunities with it. 

Like, the Team Asuma reunion and Two Suns chapter(s) get some nice cinematic attached to them for some reason, but what about Edo Sasori/Deidara? Edo Kakuzu? Hanzo? They were all just treated as standard fights and got sealed up when you won. 

Also, no cinematic QTE's for BM, and they completely skipped the Rikudou flashback


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2013)

What the hell happened to the online community in this game.  Everybody's scared to execute a fight in this game because they're too concerned about a trivial win/lose ratio. I'm having people leave the lobby against me, a Trainee, with 14/4. And if they do fight, they leave after losing 1 game.  These must be people who went from Storm 2 to Storm 3, because I don't remember Gens players being THIS concerned about losing.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 6, 2013)

^player match I assume?

This one guy kept raping me on player match. I finally managed to win 1 match and the guy goes ALL CAPS RAGE and goes full Deidara-spam the next round


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 6, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> the guy goes ALL CAPS RAGE




Ah, getting those rude messages via PSN 

It amuses me so


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 6, 2013)

I too agree and at times the controls dont work correctlly


----------



## Foxve (Apr 6, 2013)

Does anyone have any tips on how to beat hyuuga awakening spammers?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 6, 2013)

Well the i beat them i stay away from them when they awaken also just do like a two hit combo than do a jump than do it again but make sure you have good chakra and wen hes rotation expires hit him at least one time because he/she most likely will sub so than throw a shuriken


----------



## Iruel (Apr 6, 2013)

just beat a Deidara spammer using Uta's Taijutsu combos air and ground.(was the only attack that really seemed to hit.) 
What is life O_o


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2013)

This is the glitchiest Storm game yet.  I could make a list of all the tainted mechanics in this game.

Also how do you earn support types (Attack, Gaurd, Balance) for supports? You'd gain those by using them in Gens, but that doesn't seem to be the case in Storm 3, as I've used Hiruzen with the 1st/2nd in multiple battles without getting anything.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 6, 2013)

I am sick of losing to fucking hyuuga spammers.


----------



## Random (Apr 6, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to beat hyuuga awakening spammers?



What is your defintion of spam? Do they spam jutsu or are you just being overwhelmed by their awakening, because there is a difference.

On another note, I've also noticed that the fighting mechanics are a littly more iffy than generations. It kinda screws me over a lot since I'm not used to it yet. I'm getting better though.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 6, 2013)

Foxve said:


> I am sick of losing to fucking hyuuga spammers.



What is a Hyuuga spammer?



Random said:


> On another note, I've also noticed that the fighting mechanics are a littly more iffy than generations. It kinda screws me over a lot since I'm not used to it yet. I'm getting better though.



Thissss. Everything is discombobulated. I can't fight truly because of this. Aerial comebacks are rendered useless because the sub + assault formation is glitched up. You can't chakra dash right away after subbing. Also the subbing-from-chiyo glitch where you can't move after subbing against her occurs with Sasori now. Frustrating.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 6, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> What is a Hyuuga spammer?



A person who abuses the hell out of their instant awakenings. It not only lowers your chakra, it also lowers the entire chakra bar itself. And you can flick it on and off to do a continuous combo (without combo canceling) until the awakening can't be used as easily.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 6, 2013)

It's an idea that's well in line with canon, but for that very reason it's potentially broken online :T

It doesn't help that guard breaks more easily now..Playing defense against a Hyuuga is a-lot easier said that done sometimes.


----------



## Random (Apr 6, 2013)

It really isn't all that hard to deal with. To me, fighting insta-awakening characters is the same as fighting regular people, conserve your subs and don't get the crap beaten out of you. 

Think of it like this, the less they hit you, the less chakra you lose.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 6, 2013)

Random said:


> It really isn't all that hard to deal with. To me, fighting insta-awakening characters is the same as fighting regular people, conserve your subs and don't get the crap beaten out of you.
> 
> *Think of it like this, the less they hit you, the less chakra you lose*.



You say this like they don't know it ether. When you get rushed by an awakened character you flinch even if you combo cancel into them or away from them. And which part of, they can flick it on and off (talking bout hyuuga spammers) to keep a continuous combo going with out chakra canceling, do you not understand? Guarding does not work on them. If they start a combo on you, your guard it WILL break.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 7, 2013)

Foxve said:


> A person who abuses the hell out of their instant awakenings. It not only lowers your chakra, it also lowers the entire chakra bar itself. And you can flick it on and off to do a continuous combo (without combo canceling) until the awakening can't be used as easily.



Well, I can't really give any modern advice, as I've just started playing online. All I can say is that with all the unnecessary tampering CC2 has done, Storm 3 has become a really glitchy and uncomfortable game to play online. The instant-awakening thing doesn't seem to have been done properly, as your combos randomy restart while entering/leaving, you can somehow avoid getting hit by combos by using it, and you can't enter/leave it while in the air (which technically makes no sense).

As for the Hyuuga business.. I wouldn't really call it spam, because that's calling instant-awakening in general spam when it's, as Random says, a part of a character's moveset. You've just got to pressure them the way they're pressuring you. If you do that, they can't be on the offensive without clashing with you and getting nowhere in terms of table-turning. Otherwise, you're going to have to rely on supports a little bit in situations like that when running low on chakra. If it's a Singles match.. it shouldn't be that big of a problem.


----------



## Random (Apr 7, 2013)

Foxve said:


> You say this like they don't know it ether. When you get rushed by an awakened character you flinch even if you combo cancel into them or away from them. And which part of, they can flick it on and off (talking bout hyuuga spammers) to keep a continuous combo going with out chakra canceling, do you not understand? Guarding does not work on them. If they start a combo on you, your guard it WILL break.



I was joking when I said that, I understand just fine, I've fought Hyuugas before as well as used the Hyuugas a lot myself. I'm well aware of what they are capable of. But you are quite mistaken if you think blocking and chakra dashing doesn't work on them.

When they dash at you block and then when they bounce off of your gaurd attack quickly before they start there combo. They will sub out, and at that point you either chakra dash them before they can recover, or block (anticipating that they will dash at you) and repeat the previous process.

Once they realize their methods aren't working so well for them, they either will try something different and probably less offensive or stupidly continue doing the same thing and failing every time.

It's really all up to your own skill though. If your reflexes aren't fast enough, you will get punished for it, simple as that. If you play online, you should be prepared for at least that much.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 7, 2013)

Insta-Awaken isn't too bad as an idea, but it can lead to some rather unbalanced scenarios. Bijuu/Susano'o Adversity awakens can too for that matter, but I've found that it's also perfectly manageable to turn the tables on a giant character.

Minato's is undeniably broken though.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 7, 2013)

I guess i'll just have to quit against them then since I can't beat them (before the match starts of course).


----------



## Vash (Apr 7, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> This is the glitchiest Storm game yet.  I could make a list of all the tainted mechanics in this game.
> 
> *Also how do you earn support types *(Attack, Gaurd, Balance) for supports? You'd gain those by using them in Gens, but that doesn't seem to be the case in Storm 3, as I've used Hiruzen with the 1st/2nd in multiple battles without getting anything.



You can't, its a glitch.





Hydro Spiral said:


> Minato's is undeniably broken though.



So much truth in these words


----------



## Daxter (Apr 7, 2013)

Foxve said:


> I guess i'll just have to quit against them then since I can't beat them (before the match starts of course).



That's a bit sore. You're not losing because they're Hyuuga, you're losing because your defence is terrible then. You're becoming a rage-quitter for that?

Hinata steals chakra, but not the bar, and instead gets awakening jutsu like a great deal of awakeners. Her awakening is not much different from others. Neji's only change is taking a bar. He gets no bells and whistles, his only benefit is taking down that bar. That means he has to make contact long enough to even affect someone.

And taking down that bar is not as huge a deal as you're making it out to be. The Neji user loses his bar just as much, as temporarily as you. Unless you need tons of chakra to spam jutsu, you work around it, as you work around any character's special move. If someone is stupid enough to stay in awakening the whole time, make them lose their subs and have them take massive damage while they're in awakening.

Hyuuga are the least of your problems, you've got Minato, Hanzou, Kiba, Susano'o to better worry about.

And the term spammer is grossly and inappropriately overused. Combos are spam now?


Oh and yeah, fuck the gens glitch. It makes me so mad.


----------



## Innerhype (Apr 7, 2013)

Indeed, why are combos for some characters called spam?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2013)

I finally got this game and been playing it for a couple days now. Im disappointed they havent updated Konan's ougi yet. 

And do you guys know some secret code that I can enter for unlockables?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 7, 2013)

I have played against a lot of Hyuga players and use them quite often myself, so I have a pretty good idea of their strengths and weaknesses. To beat a Neji or Hinata you pretty much just have to do the same as against anyone else - make them waste their subs and then punish them.

Do _not_ try and play defensive for too long because that's how they punish you. Of course defence is important, but you need to bring the game to them and be aggressive, otherwise they'll just keep rushing you until you either use up your subs or else let your guard be broken.

If you're playing against one of them then the supports you use are very important, and having someone like Kimimaro or Lee is useful since they can force them back from you for a little while. 

The problem for people actually using Neji or Hinata is that they _have_ to get in close for any of their attacks, so you pretty much need to keep chakra dashing or else slowly closing the gap when using them. Use that to your advantage by using some long or mid range attacks, or if you can time it well enough then you can strike them as they try to rush you and then you're forcing them to either take the damage or waste a sub.

Facing Hyuga players can be difficult and it's a pain in the ass when they drain your chakra in awakening, but they are far from unfair or "spammers", and quite frankly if the most of your problems in this game are just fighting them then consider yourself lucky


----------



## Random (Apr 7, 2013)

Daxter said:


> That's a bit sore. You're not losing because they're Hyuuga, you're losing because your defence is terrible then. You're becoming a rage-quitter for that?
> 
> Hinata steals chakra, but not the bar, and instead gets awakening jutsu like a great deal of awakeners. Her awakening is not much different from others. Neji's only change is taking a bar. He gets no bells and whistles, his only benefit is taking down that bar. That means he has to make contact long enough to even affect someone.
> 
> ...



All of this. Especially the bolded part. Nowadays whenever someone gets there ass handed to them fair and square, they blame it on non-existent spam.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 7, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> *Insta-Awaken isn't too bad as an idea*, but it can lead to some rather unbalanced scenarios. Bijuu/Susano'o Adversity awakens can too for that matter, but I've found that it's also perfectly manageable to turn the tables on a giant character.
> 
> Minato's is undeniably broken though.




I wouldn't say that if I were you because Naruto always spams that shit when I battle him.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 7, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> I have played against a lot of Hyuga players and use them quite often myself, so I have a pretty good idea of their strengths and weaknesses. To beat a Neji or Hinata you pretty much just have to do the same as against anyone else - make them waste their subs and then punish them.
> 
> Do _not_ try and play defensive for too long because that's how they punish you. Of course defence is important, but you need to bring the game to them and be aggressive, otherwise they'll just keep rushing you until you either use up your subs or else let your guard be broken.
> 
> ...



I pretty much trick them i dash towards them but i cancel my dash because their most like do some time of attack than i wait after they finish the attack than do a one or two hit combo than jump and i follow the same step combo and so on than when i have low chakra i dash back to charge my chakra.

I pretty much do the same steps without doing a single jutsu or ougi


----------



## Daxter (Apr 7, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Insta-Awaken isn't too bad as an idea, but it can lead to some rather unbalanced scenarios.



That was my biggest fear with its introduction, and while not as dramatic a change as I thought, it still does imbalance people further, depending on the match-up.

This could have been solved by giving characters who also have regular, non-shape changing awakenings, instant without fail. I understand Kisame, or Deidara or the Jinks getting regular awakenings, but guys like Haku and Zabuza or Jiraiya or ffs Sai should have been given instants to even out the roster.



I didn't think I'd say this, but I got trolled by an Utakata today. When he popped up on my session, and then proceeded to go with not only Utakata, but a named team of supports (Hidden Mist Natives), I was pleasantly surprised.

Instead of the fair play I was expecting, he never moved from place, and continuously spammed his jutsu. I didn't think his jutsu was even spammable, but apparently if you're a close combat type, you're screwed. You have to ninja move around the jutsu and by then, he's blown another that interrupts your dash and sends you flying. I only managed to combo him once in awakening, but by the time I got one of his bars down, he got a sub and killed me off with another jutsu when I chak-dashed to catch him. 
Has anyone encountered such infuriating gameplay, and do you have counters? I had so many spammer/cheap player problems today, starting with Kiba and ending with (so infuriating) Utakata. Do they want BP that bad?


----------



## Random (Apr 7, 2013)

I can never understand the mentality of spammers. How can they possibly have any fun just doing the same thing over and over and over again, especially in this type of game where even the combos are repetitive. But it least you can mix it up a little with combos, and they don't always provide the same result every time.

Even with competitive play, I would think you would want to defeat your opponent with honor so you can say you won because you are more skilled them them, not because of spam. Or if you are getting beat, just lose with dignity and accept the fact that the person was better than you instead of trying to make a comeback by spamming.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 7, 2013)

Jak said:


> You can't, its a glitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Are you fucking kidding me.*


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I've learned that fighting against people who insta-awaken. They suffer from 1 fatal flaw. They are eager. Whether that be to start using awakening jutsu or to rush you.  I often use shurikens not  chakra shurikens. They usually sub anything out of panic. A regular shuriken can take out a sub bar and that sub bar can determine the rest of his awakening time.

Use shurikens as part of your gameplays bro. It uses no chakras yet is almost constant pressure even though it easy to avoid they still have to avoid it. Just add them into your strategies. And your gameplay will increase dramatically. 

Also Psn users Add me :boogiepop619

I only have a few people on my friends list who plays this game often.

I can help your skills grow


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 7, 2013)

I think I already have you, Gun, but I'll face you soon once I've decided who I want to be my main(s).


----------



## Iruel (Apr 7, 2013)

WTF i was facing  Minato, and I was very close to death so i awakened into Saiken, and fired up a Bijudama, but he did a Team Ultimate on me; hit Minato with the Bijudama, but apparently if the supports still manage to hit, it still pulls off the Team Ultimate


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I just got 100% life fighting against a Minato with my Haku and got a A rank.

Like seriously if anyone wins with 100% health it should be a automatic S-rank. No matter how that win was achieved. :sanji


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 7, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> I just got 100% life fighting against a Minato with my Haku and got a A rank.
> 
> Like seriously if anyone wins with 100% health it should be a automatic S-rank. No matter how that win was achieved. :sanji



I still can't believe CC2 hasn't made a "Flawless Victory!" title after winning a match. It's trumps "Finished with Ultimate Jutsu" any day.


----------



## Random (Apr 7, 2013)

The whole grading system is stupid. It isn't based on skill, it's based on how many special things you do. I get "C"s a lot because I usually end the fight with a combo instead of a jutsu or ultimate now, but I've learned to just deal with it. I've stopped trying to end with an ultimate because it usually screws me over, I'll either end up losing or taking more damage than I needed to. I only do it when I'm 95%+ certain that it will actually hit.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 7, 2013)

Utakata said:


> WTF i was facing  Minato, and I was very close to death so i awakened into Saiken, and fired up a Bijudama, but he did a Team Ultimate on me; hit Minato with the Bijudama, but apparently if the supports still manage to hit, it still pulls off the Team Ultimate


 I haven't had it happen to me yet, but that sounds so damn stupid :/

Another thing I noticed while we're on the subject of Minato - after he awakens and throws his kunai (special flying raijin I guess) he gets a period of invincibility. 

In the past I played against someone who had used up all their subs and I had just blocked their kunai, so then I used a team ultimate since they had left themself wide open....and my characters all just ran up to him and kept running for a while until it faded.

I thought it was odd at the time, but since it was early days then for me I never really thought about it much. I have since noticed it numerous times though and it's so annoying. You can be standing there punching and striking away and literally nothing happens, same thing with using any jutsu on him, he just stands there and takes no damage


----------



## Random (Apr 7, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> I haven't had it happen to me yet, but that sounds so damn stupid :/
> 
> Another thing I noticed while we're on the subject of Minato - after he awakens and throws his kunai (special flying raijin I guess) he gets a period of invincibility.
> 
> ...



I've also noticed that. It isn't just Minato that gets temporary invincibility either. Mifune has it when he starts up his ultimate. There are probably others who get it while doing certain things too.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, someone needs to let them know about that so that we can get a patch or something, because there's no way a character should just be allowed to spawn invincibility frames for throwing a kunai 

Awakened Minato is already evasive enough as it is..


----------



## Random (Apr 7, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Yeah, someone needs to let them know about that so that we can get a patch or something, because there's no way a character should just be allowed to spawn invincibility frames for throwing a kunai
> 
> Awakened Minato is already evasive enough as it is..



They already know about it. It wasn't an accident. Besides, you're really expecting CC2 to make patches, fix bugs, and nerf people?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 7, 2013)

This game is shit. Too many discrepancies to even call this a complete game. You can hardly do anything online. You can't block in time for anything because of framerate drop, can't throw tags normally because the game is fucking processing things slower than usual. Can't chakra dash after subbing, can't even attack after charging chakra because the game assumes you pressed triangle and you dash. Can't even move in certain ways without the game making you use an item, and so many more. There goes CC2 releasing an incomplete game due to not testing for fucking glitches. Can't take this game seriously nor play seriously.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 7, 2013)

Daxter said:


> That's a bit sore. You're not losing because they're Hyuuga, you're losing because your defence is terrible then. You're becoming a rage-quitter for that?
> 
> Hinata steals chakra, but not the bar, and instead gets awakening jutsu like a great deal of awakeners. Her awakening is not much different from others. Neji's only change is taking a bar. He gets no bells and whistles, his only benefit is taking down that bar. That means he has to make contact long enough to even affect someone.
> 
> ...



I'm not sore, didn't I say I would just leave when i see who they picked?



Innerhype said:


> Indeed, why are combos for some characters called spam?





Kamen Rider said:


> I have played against a lot of Hyuga players and use them quite often myself, so I have a pretty good idea of their strengths and weaknesses. To beat a Neji or Hinata you pretty much just have to do the same as against anyone else - make them waste their subs and then punish them.
> 
> Do _not_ try and play defensive for too long because that's how they punish you. Of course defence is important, but you need to bring the game to them and be aggressive, otherwise they'll just keep rushing you until you either use up your subs or else let your guard be broken.
> 
> ...





Random said:


> All of this. Especially the bolded part. Nowadays whenever someone gets there ass handed to them fair and square, they blame it on non-existent spam.



My fault for that your all right. The word spam is used too much for almost everything in the game. I recall using Darui and the people in the tournament called me a spammer for stringing together combos every time this one guy subbed.



Daxter said:


> That was my biggest fear with its introduction, and while not as dramatic a change as I thought, it still does imbalance people further, depending on the match-up.
> 
> This could have been solved by giving characters who also have regular, non-shape changing awakenings, instant without fail. I understand Kisame, or Deidara or the Jinks getting regular awakenings, but guys like Haku and Zabuza or Jiraiya or ffs Sai should have been given instants to even out the roster.
> 
> ...



Chakra shuriken gos through nearly all projectile spam/ longrange fighter attacks. As to his jutsu, hit it with your own to get rid of the bubble wall, keep doing this then when he tries to charge up more chakra, just keep throwing shuriken to pressure him/her. They'll eventually get pissed to the point they'll try to move and do it a different spot. Then just keep at it while charging up small amounts of chakra inbetween throws then close the gap while still throwing. When you get close enough, rush them.



Random said:


> I can never understand the mentality of spammers. How can they possibly have any fun just doing the same thing over and over and over again, especially in this type of game where even the combos are repetitive. But it least you can mix it up a little with combos, and they don't always provide the same result every time.
> 
> Even with competitive play, I would think you would want to defeat your opponent with honor so you can say you won because you are more skilled them them, not because of spam. Or if you are getting beat, just lose with dignity and accept the fact that the person was better than you instead of trying to make a comeback by spamming.



It's online. They don't care, they just want to win then say hahaha i'm better than you cause they know it may piss you off. I recall when i fought a masked man jutsu spammer who barely won. I asked for a rematch his/her words were "get lost". I replyed with just a "?", and he/she said " I won get over it loser". The funnest matches are when you play people like that and beat them like 6 times when they keep asking for a rematch, then they leave and message you things like "fuck you spammer". The tears are truly delicious


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Im having alot of fun playing with Suigetsu at the moment. I just wish CC2 could just give them their Taka cloaks already. Its not like they have to change much on the existing charchter coding. But knowing CC2 i doubt they will and this will be the 3rd game they haven't given that to them.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 7, 2013)

[Youtube]F9uFT0nY2yQ[/youtube]​


----------



## Daxter (Apr 8, 2013)

Random said:


> I can never understand the mentality of spammers. How can they possibly have any fun just doing the same thing over and over and over again, especially in this type of game where even the combos are repetitive. But it least you can mix it up a little with combos, and they don't always provide the same result every time.
> 
> Even with competitive play, I would think you would want to defeat your opponent with honor so you can say you won because you are more skilled them them, not because of spam. Or if you are getting beat, just lose with dignity and accept the fact that the person was better than you instead of trying to make a comeback by spamming.



They still feel accomplished somehow after they won, no matter how they achieved it. I already played two separate guys in player matches recently, three matches each, and after defeating either in the first two matches they resorted to spamming on the third. They do it because they don't care as long as they win, or because they're mad they're not good enough any other way.



			
				Utakata said:
			
		

> WTF i was facing Minato, and I was very close to death so i awakened into Saiken, and fired up a Bijudama, but he did a Team Ultimate on me; hit Minato with the Bijudama, but apparently if the supports still manage to hit, it still pulls off the Team Ultimate



*Don't awaken Bijuu Mode ever when your opponent has a team ultimate chance. Ever. 

EVAR.*



Kamen Rider said:


> I haven't had it happen to me yet, but that sounds so damn stupid :/
> 
> Another thing I noticed while we're on the subject of Minato - after he awakens and throws his kunai (special flying raijin I guess) he gets a period of invincibility.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Jak and I actually spent an entire morning studying the evil that has become Minato, and consequently picked this up as well.

He's invincible when throwing FTG kunai, *and he can only be interrupted through an item*. The only one I tested was exploding ball, but I bet exploding tag at least works too. The only other way to avoid this attack is through chak dash or guarding. It has a slight track so I don't believe it's possible to ninja move out of the way fast enough, but if you get an item out on him in time, it may work. Otherwise, he's totally safe for the duration of that attack, such bullshit.

Unfortunately this attack can be combo'd into, or done no problem from the air, and it's speed makes it difficult to avoid. Stupid Minato.

I don't know if this carried to S3 yet, but in Gens I repeatedly had issues with Naruto's grab. I could fully be in the middle of comboing him, and he would only flash a faint white while I hit until the animation was complete and he went into the grab cinematic scene. It reminds me of how it is when trying to hit Minato whilst he's still enacting FTG.



Aeiou said:


> This game is shit. Too many discrepancies to even call this a complete game. You can hardly do anything online. You can't block in time for anything because of framerate drop, can't throw tags normally because the game is fucking processing things slower than usual. Can't chakra dash after subbing, can't even attack after charging chakra because the game assumes you pressed triangle and you dash. Can't even move in certain ways without the game making you use an item, and so many more. There goes CC2 releasing an incomplete game due to not testing for fucking glitches. Can't take this game seriously nor play seriously.



I wish I could say I disagree completely, but... well it's flaws are pretty glaring. I've been told it's no worse than Gens, but I really think Gens is better in terms of game mechanics. I totally get the lag and the chak-dash after subbing (or even before).

That said, how are you using items when moving? o.o 

I still think S3's worst problems are team lag, Gens' glitch and broken combat on some players. I know it was discussed a while back about Kiba getting a small nerf in which Akamaru can be taken down, but after playing a few Kibas, I realise this doesn't do much at all. I could be comboing Kiba and so long as the other guy presses circle, Akamaru can interrupt me.




Foxve said:


> I'm not sore, didn't I say I would just leave when i see who they picked?



Well you're leaving just because someone is using a certain character, and a character that isn't even close to being OP at that. Because you can't beat them yet, you're running away and wasting a match by quitting. That's annoying for everyone involved.



> Chakra shuriken gos through nearly all projectile spam/ longrange fighter attacks. As to his jutsu, hit it with your own to get rid of the bubble wall, keep doing this then when he tries to charge up more chakra, just keep throwing shuriken to pressure him/her. They'll eventually get pissed to the point they'll try to move and do it a different spot. Then just keep at it while charging up small amounts of chakra inbetween throws then close the gap while still throwing. When you get close enough, rush them.



That said, thanks for the advice. I don't use shuriken enough, so I should have tried this at the time.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> This game is shit. Too many discrepancies to even call this a complete game. You can hardly do anything online. You can't block in time for anything because of framerate drop, can't throw tags normally because the game is fucking processing things slower than usual. Can't chakra dash after subbing, can't even attack after charging chakra because the game assumes you pressed triangle and you dash. Can't even move in certain ways without the game making you use an item, and so many more. There goes CC2 releasing an incomplete game due to not testing for fucking glitches. Can't take this game seriously nor play seriously.



told you man. its the only fighting game i like and dislike at the same time


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2013)

So what's the cheapest team combo as far as not letting someone attack or breathe? 

I have a friend who plays this bullshit and has beaten me countless times. 

Can't stand to lose at anything, so gimme a team.


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> So what's the cheapest team combo as far as not letting someone attack or breathe?
> 
> I have a friend who plays this bullshit and has beaten me countless times.
> 
> Can't stand to lose at anything, so gimme a team.



Although I'm not usually one to help people get cheap wins, I do know a team that I use on friends just to annoy them.

The team is Hinata, Post-skip Neji, and pre-skip neji and there respective rotations of death. Use them in any order you like, all you have to do is time your supports right and hyuuga style rotational jutsu will stop almost any assailant in their tracks and probably waste some of your enemy's subs as well. It's not even technically spam if you don't do it too much.

I only use this slightly annoying team on my friends and CPU's sometimes. It's humorous watching people get rotationed to there doom. I don't usually do team matches though, so I'm sure there are many worse teams.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 8, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> So what's the cheapest team combo as far as not letting someone attack or breathe?
> 
> I have a friend who plays this bullshit and has beaten me countless times.
> 
> Can't stand to lose at anything, so gimme a team.




Susano'o Sasuke, Kimimaro, Oonoki, Edo Itachi, Nagato, Pein, Hinata, I suppose Neji too.

Any combination of these are the worst when it comes to support. Sasuke, Oonoki, and Kimimaro taking the cake. Even if they only take one sub, you're stuck guarding for it's lengthy run in the case of those two. Nagato, Pain, Hinata and Neji are oftentimes used right in the middle of combos for maximum and overwhelming damage, and will guard break anyone no problem. Edo Itachi simply has incredible range. 

If these guys are being used outside named teams, usually someone is trying to be cheap or has something up their sleeve. Sad really, I hate seeing Neji used for evil these days. u__u


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 8, 2013)

I can handle the lag and even certain charchter invsibility frames. But the one thing i cant stand is the subbing system. Now i believe the sub bars was a much improved Idea carrying over from Gens to Storm 3. It enhances the combo system and makes the matches more fluid. but its so sometimey its ridiculous. 

For example you will be getting hit from another players combos. Usually you would sub into the back of the attacker. But i find it more known that you just sub right back into the same combo. Or ontop of the combo...its a rare occourance from the back for me.

Also the combo juggling. I will have a player trapped into a endless combo. Yet for some reason their charchter will just start floating right out of my combo. This has determined alot of my wins and losses.

Basically the subbing is fugazi and when you hit somebody out of your combo and they just somehow escape from it is ridiculous i dont know if it was implemented on purpose or fucked up coding. (Like two attack supports attacking at the same time and it slows down the farmerate.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 8, 2013)

As for subbing, the sub cancel thing is probably the worst glitch. If you're comboing someone and you have no subs, but they manage to get one and sub out, they can punish you in less than a second, before you can guard or move, and in some cases sub if you have them. People subbing into an ult has cost me matches before, but even if its a glitch that affects everyone, I'm wondering how to take it. Nevertheless, it's something that shouldn't occur at all.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 8, 2013)

neji, nagato/pain, kimimaru, 

hashirama/tobirama combo is good also. use tobirama's support to block the view with huge suiton waves, and then use hashirama's mokuton to hit you while distracted


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

Speaking of blocking and hokages. Hiruzen's mud wall awakening action is amazing and hilarious. If someone dashes at you, just be like "Nope, mudwall". Even giant awakenings are no match for it.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Random said:


> Speaking of blocking and hokages. Hiruzen's mud wall awakening action is amazing and hilarious. If someone dashes at you, just be like "Nope, mudwall". Even giant awakenings are no match for it.



Aeiou did that to me yesterday when i awakened into Son Goku. But the earth wall cant contain a bijuu's rampage. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2013)

Random said:


> Although I'm not usually one to help people get cheap wins, I do know a team that I use on friends just to annoy them.
> 
> The team is Hinata, Post-skip Neji, and pre-skip neji and there respective rotations of death. Use them in any order you like, all you have to do is time your supports right and hyuuga style rotational jutsu will stop almost any assailant in their tracks and probably waste some of your enemy's subs as well. It's not even technically spam if you don't do it too much.
> 
> I only use this slightly annoying team on my friends and CPU's sometimes. It's humorous watching people get rotationed to there doom. I don't usually do team matches though, so I'm sure there are many worse teams.



I like the sound of this...

Sounds like something truly irritating. 



Daxter said:


> Susano'o Sasuke, Kimimaro, Oonoki, Edo Itachi, Nagato, Pein, Hinata, I suppose Neji too.
> 
> Any combination of these are the worst when it comes to support. Sasuke, Oonoki, and Kimimaro taking the cake. Even if they only take one sub, you're stuck guarding for it's lengthy run in the case of those two. Nagato, Pain, Hinata and Neji are oftentimes used right in the middle of combos for maximum and overwhelming damage, and will guard break anyone no problem. Edo Itachi simply has incredible range.
> 
> If these guys are being used outside named teams, usually someone is trying to be cheap or has something up their sleeve. Sad really, I hate seeing Neji used for evil these days. u__u



Oonoki is usually who my friend uses to spam his support. 

But these tactics will prove useful for my cheap wins.

My thanks to you wizards.


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Aeiou did that to me yesterday when i awakened into Son Goku. But the earth wall cant contain a bijuu's rampage. :ho



I trolled a killer bee with it. I beat him down pretty good and then he awakened and tried to make a comeback, but he just couldn't get around the wall  Luckily he couldn't lighting hax spam me either because he was using the Bee with the "Bijuu twist" or whatever it's called.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been too occupied with my Storm 3, have I missed any good scuffles here?  And don't we get the Pirate and Cowboy Naruto costumes tomorrow :amazed


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> And don't we get the Pirate and Cowboy Naruto costumes tomorrow :amazed



I forgot about that. Now I have something to look forward to tomorrow. I'm actual surprised that they didn't reveal what the other five costumes are yet.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 8, 2013)

Random said:


> I forgot about that. Now I have something to look forward to tomorrow. I'm actual surprised that they didn't reveal what the other five costumes are yet.



The Akatsuki pack was unexpected so we'll probably find out tomorrow. I'm bummed I don't have the MPs to get them


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 8, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I wish I could say I disagree completely, but... well it's flaws are pretty glaring. I've been told it's no worse than Gens, but I really think Gens is better in terms of game mechanics. I totally get the lag and the chak-dash after subbing (or even before).
> 
> That said, how are you using items when moving? o.o



Gens was much better, much more smooth and had better flow in terms of fighting mechanics. I literally can't do squat in this game because of all the glitches. Fighting online is so unstable, the character I'm playing as has a life of its own. I'm unnecessarily losing fights not because of lack of skill, but due to lack of control of the mechanics due to glitches, and because of that I can't fight like I truly could in Gens.

And by the item thing, if I say, jump, move the analog stick and block with R2, instead of the game doing any of those things, I'll throw a tag or use a pill if it's in my item slot. The fuck? This happened a few times in Gens but it was rare, now in S3 it happens to me every other battle. The funny thing is, when I _want_ to use an item or throw a tag, nothing happens. I can't take this game seriously until we get a fucking patch. 



GunX2 said:


> Aeiou did that to me yesterday when i awakened into Son Goku. But the earth wall cant contain a bijuu's rampage. :ho



Yeah, I'm still learning how to use that technique properly.  It seems you need the right amount of range and time before using it. It worked quite well against Foxve when he awakened with Nagato to use his laser, dat wall really helped. 

All in due time, brah. After venting my rage about these infuriating glitches, I'll learn the tricks to this game.  You're the type of opponent I need, all combo clashing and no foul play although you use OP chars and awaken quite a bit.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 8, 2013)

Random said:


> Speaking of blocking and hokages. Hiruzen's mud wall awakening action is amazing and hilarious. If someone dashes at you, just be like "Nope, mudwall". Even giant awakenings are no match for it.



yup thats one of my favorite jutsu in the game. i see something big coming my way i summon that shit and neutralize it



BlazingInferno said:


> The Akatsuki pack was unexpected so we'll probably find out tomorrow. I'm bummed I don't have the MPs to get them


they should add orochimaru with akatsuki cloak, and kakuzu. and they should also give madara uchiha an alt costume as well. the original uchiha clothes w/o the armor


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

There are so many possibilities for costumes for every character, it just all depends on whether CC2 is smart enough to cash in on those opportunities. The cowboys and schoolgirls are nice and all, but there is so many more canon and semi-canon costumes that they could make. (Semi-canon meaning stuff that is actually in the world of Naruto, but hasn't been worn by that specific character.)


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Gens was much better, much more smooth and had better flow in terms of fighting mechanics. I literally can't do squat in this game because of all the glitches. Fighting online is so unstable, the character I'm playing as has a life of its own. I'm unnecessarily losing fights not because of lack of skill, but due to lack of control of the mechanics due to glitches, and because of that I can't fight like I truly could in Gens.
> 
> And by the item thing, if I say, jump, move the analog stick and block with R2, instead of the game doing any of those things, I'll throw a tag or use a pill if it's in my item slot. The fuck? This happened a few times in Gens but it was rare, now in S3 it happens to me every other battle. The funny thing is, when I _want_ to use an item or throw a tag, nothing happens. I can't take this game seriously until we get a fucking patch.
> 
> ...



They are only OP when i use them. 

But yes i do awaken alot...its not to be a asshole or to piss people off. I just rarely play with them and use them whenever i can. (Which has led to many Rage filled Team ultimates being landed on me :ho) 

But yea man your pretty solid for not having the game at all. I look forward to the next matches. 



Im also unlocking the secrets of my new main.....Suigetsu.


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

I want to fight you guys  But for some reason, I can't fight people online anymore. It won't let me make my own lobby or join anyone elses.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Random said:


> I want to fight you guys  But for some reason, I can't fight people online anymore. It won't let me make my own lobby or join anyone elses.



I kind of had a similar thing happen to me last night. My friend was spamming me with invites for this tournament and i tried to join it. but it took me to that consecutie logins bonus message and the message just stayed there regardless if i hit X.

I backed out the game numerous times and still couldn't join. I haven't checked to see if its still messing up 

Whats your Psn random ill see if we can get some games going.


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

My psn is RandomShadow44. I'm actually getting on right now to see if it's deciding to work today.

Edit: Nope, not working.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 8, 2013)

I sent you a add.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 8, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> They are only OP when i use them.
> 
> But yes i do awaken alot...its not to be a asshole or to piss people off. I just rarely play with them and use them whenever i can. (Which has led to many Rage filled Team ultimates being landed on me :ho)
> 
> ...



Well I'm sure you already know what people have to say about Edo Nagato and the Jins.  Not to mention I only chose low-tiers.  But yeah, I just need to get used to these glitches (despite how fucking sad that sounds as a player of this game...), then I need to decide which people I want to be my main. There are a lot of interesting chars but the support types of their Team Names are either weak or have incomplete types due to that Gens glitch.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 8, 2013)

I just want   already


----------



## Daxter (Apr 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Well I'm sure you already know what people have to say about Edo Nagato and the Jins.




The Jins, OP?

Surely you jest. 

Bar Naruto and Bee (the former ranging from high to OP tier depending which is used, the latter a fair high-tier), the Jins range from low-mid to mid-high tier at best. The only OP character is Fuu, in awakening. Outside her awakening, she's average at best. There's a reason the jins aren't used much online - they don't fit the definition of OP in any way, and their awakening is as much a weakness as it is a strength. Madara, Minato, Sasuke, Nagato, Naruto, Hanzou, Kiba, Itachi/Edo Itachi... those are who everyone's overusing to a painful point, and for good reason.

The jins were actually well thought out and function really, surprisingly fairly. I think I've only faced one Roushi, one Bee, two terrible Yaguras and a spammy Utakata (not the character's fault) since I started, among a sprinkling of obligatory Nardos.



Speaking of, I'm curious actually, at how people rate the jins. I made this list like a week ago when playing S3.

From weakest to strongest (none of the jins are terrible by any means and rather balanced (bar Naruto, I'd still argue), but they differ in power and skill needed to use them no doubt between them);

9. Utakata
8. Gaara (Yes, I still count him as a Jin. Was gonna make him my third, but in short he's too many weaknesses now, even War Gaara.)
7. Yagura
6. Fuu (Aside from her broken awakening.)
5. Han
4. Yugito
3. Roushi
2. Bee
1. Naruto


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yea the jins aren't that hard to beat. Unless you play like really good people who main them. Like ive fought numerous skilled players who play Fu and she is deadly.

Id range the jins like this from weakest to strongest.

9. Gaara (For Obvious reason)
8. Killer Bee ( His moves just arent that good Samehada bee is ok his bijuu makes him dangerous)
7. yugiito (Very fast charchter rarely used tho quite a shame really.)
6. Naruto (his new air rasengan is very good....not too many good people play with him tho)
5. Han (He is big fast and strong the only downside of him is his bijuu its pretty clumsy and awkward.
4. Fu ( she is incredibly annoying to fight he bijuu also is a pain in the ass)
3. Utakata ( Do not let a single bubble touch you, they are easy to evade and overpower if your a smart player)
2. Roushi (he is fast agile his jutsu is fast and solid,His bijuu is also very fast.)
1. Yagura (If  used correctly his potential is amazing. His tilt blocks everything even bijuudamas. and His bijuu is super fast and overwhelming.)


----------



## Iruel (Apr 8, 2013)

Daxter said:


> The Jins, OP?
> 
> Surely you jest.
> 
> ...



Yugito's speed makes her really good, Yagura's tilt and range in his combos, Fuu's speed and her grab range, are def >Gaara, Roshi, and Han. No comment on Bee and Nardo. And yes, Utakata takes the most skill to use of the Jinchuriki for sure. But with awakenings, Kokuo has got to be the worst Biju, with Chomei being the best for obvious reasons.  Isobu is a high class awakening, dem waterballs.


----------



## Vash (Apr 8, 2013)

Daxter said:


> 9. Utakata
> 8. Gaara (Was gonna make him my third, but in short he's too many weaknesses now, even War Gaara.)
> 7. Yagura
> 6. Fuu (Aside from her broken awakening.)
> ...



I know we both agreed on this list, but since then I've slightly changed my mind lol.

9. Utakata
8. Gaara
7. Han
6. Yagura
5. Yugito
4. Roushi
3. Bee
2. Fu
1. Naruto

Yeah not much of a change, just bumping Fu up, and switched Yagura and Han. I did consider making Fu number 1, but besides her awakening she's average I would say 



GunX2 said:


> 1. Yagura (If  used correctly his potential is amazing. His tilt blocks everything even bijuudamas. and His bijuu is super fast and overwhelming.)



I think Yagura is a pretty solid character to use, but really number 1 strongest Jin? You would really put him ahead of someone like Naruto?


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

The Jins for me and how much I like them:

9. Utakata
8. Fuu
7. Gaara
6. Bee 
5. Roushi
4. Yagura
3. Naruto
2. Han
1. Yugito

This list goes off of how much I have fun playing as these characters. Yugito is number 1 because she is so fast, which is of course in stark contrast to Han, but I really like how Han fights. Even though I don't use Naruto much, I do like how his combos flow. Yagura has his ups and downs for me. Roushi is alright and Bee is meh. Gaara is only so low because I can't use him very well, which is a shame because he is one of my top favorite characters in the series. I don't know why i don't like playing as Fuu very much, I just don't. And I don't like using or fighting long rangers, so Utakata is a no-go.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 8, 2013)

Daxter said:


> The Jins, OP?
> 
> Surely you jest.
> 
> ...



I consider most Jins OP for the same reason PTS Neji and Lee were deemed OP in Generations: Fast combos which really determine the match based on who they fight. I'm not talking borderline OP characters like the ones you suggested that are basically only OP because of spam and awakens. I'm talking about fights against experienced members with Jins who use those characters specifically for their taijutsu prowess. Roushi and Yuu are fucking taijutsu beasts. If you're using a low-tier character, even a mid-tier who doesn't excel in combos, you're going to get outclassed. This is particularly the case for people who especially focus on combo-blitzing. I know many times when two opposing players would hit each other at the same time and suffer from recoil, to which the winner of the next strike would be the player with the faster combo-start up. That's when I call out most of the Jins for this (particularly Roushi and Yuu), and why it's so detrimental to fight them in this case. That's one thing that's really beginning to become an annoying problem in the Storm series. Now that the sub system has come into play, combos have gotten a huge boost in terms of fighting necessity. Those with slow combos suffer greatly because of this. I can't tell you how many times subs are wasted because of the countless amounts of blows these blitzers can do and the amounts of opportunities lost because of another characters' sluggishness. Speed is varied between characters, which is okay. But all characters _should_ have the same startup speed by default.

As for awakens, that shouldn't even be up for debate in terms of overwhelming strength. I haven't faced off against some of the jins (Han & Yagura for example), but from what I've seen they have quite the speed in taijutsu. Maybe I should call out individual jins rather than all of them as a whole but this is what I've seen. Not to mention Roushi by far as the fastest ranged jutsu I have ever seen in the series. These guys aren't mid-tier. That's for sure. They're not blatant OP but they're definitely up there.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 8, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Yugito's speed makes her really good, Yagura's tilt and range in his combos, Fuu's speed and her grab range, are def >Gaara, Roshi, and Han. No comment on Bee and Nardo. And yes, Utakata takes the most skill to use of the Jinchuriki for sure. But with awakenings, Kokuo has got to be the worst Biju, with Chomei being the best for obvious reasons.  Isobu is a high class awakening, dem waterballs.



Well I agree, for the most part. Yugito has incredible combo potential, but in everything else she falls a bit short. She's definately very good but her jutsu, tilt, grab all leave something to be desired.

Roushi has a great moveset no matter how you look at it. I don't think he's below Yugito, even if he's not as fast as her.

Yagura surprised me, because so many people said he was top tier around here. After playing him extensively over the period of time I've had this game, I'd have to argue it was a gross overstatement. Now he's my main, I'm not about to downplay him for no reason, but here's how I see it.

He's a well balanced character for the most part, but among the jins, he takes a fair amount of skill to use. His jutsu is good, and has amazing tracking, but can be jumped over no problem. It's slow enough that the opponent has more than enough time to react, and they don't even need to guard. The best way to use his jutsu is at close range, coming out of a sub, like a lot of jutsus.

His tilt really is a great one, but it's not fool proof. Your timing has to be incredible with that thing at close range, something I've been working on _without rest_ (Jak will tell you ). It makes for incredible defence at a distance though, which is a plus no doubt. It's weakness is tilts - I've tested a huge chunk of the roster's tilts against it, and all of them get through. The shield blocks the physical character themselves, but you mustn't stand to close, because combos and other things bleed through if you're not careful, and you don't position yourself accordingly. 
So while his tilt is great, you must be skilled to use it effectively in my opinion.

His grab is kind of crap, so that takes him down. His staff had potential for reach, but it's actually Yugito/Kakashi level, and that was a disappointment for me.

His combo reach definitely boosts him. I could never complain about his combo reach, but they are on the slow side, and it makes difficult to interrupt and dash, and leaves you easily punished if you're out of chakra. 

I admit, I think Isobu is one of the better awakenings, I don't think he's anything over the top or special in comparison to the others, but his regular jutsu is fantastic and that's a plus.

As for Han, I admit I haven't used Kokuo more than twice, so I can't comment too much on that, but Han as a character is my second most played Jin, and I think he's well balanced. He's pretty even in jutsu, grab, combos, tilt. They're very well matched, where some are imbalanced like Yugito.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I consider most Jins OP for the same reason PTS Neji and Lee were deemed OP in Generations: Fast combos which really determine the match based on who they fight. I'm not talking borderline OP characters like the ones you suggested that are basically only OP because of spam and awakens. I'm talking about fights against experienced members with Jins who use those characters specifically for their taijutsu prowess. Roushi and Yuu are fucking taijutsu beasts. If you're using a low-tier character, even a mid-tier who doesn't excel in combos, you're going to get outclassed. This is particularly the case for people who especially focus on combo-blitzing. I know many times when two opposing players would hit each other at the same time and suffer from recoil, to which the winner of the next strike would be the player with the faster combo-start up. That's when I call out most of the Jins for this (particularly Roushi and Yuu), and why it's so detrimental to fight them in this case. That's one thing that's really beginning to become an annoying problem in the Storm series. Now that the sub system has come into play, combos have gotten a huge boost in terms of fighting necessity. Those with slow combos suffer greatly because of this. I can't tell you how many times subs are wasted because of the countless amounts of blows these blitzers can do and the amounts of opportunities lost because of another characters' sluggishness. Speed is varied between characters, which is okay. But all characters _should_ have the same startup speed by default.
> 
> As for awakens, that shouldn't even be up for debate in terms of overwhelming strength. I haven't faced off against some of the jins (Han & Yagura for example), but from what I've seen they have quite the speed in taijutsu. Maybe I should call out individual jins rather than all of them as a whole but this is what I've seen. Not to mention Roushi by far as the fastest ranged jutsu I have ever seen in the series. These guys aren't mid-tier. That's for sure. They're not blatant OP but they're definitely up there.



We've never played against one another yet, but I will share with you I'm a combo-focused player too. My style is entirely close-up, but maining Yagura has forced me to change that to some degree. Try matching up Yagura to Neji or Hinata or Haku or Yugito using combos alone. Han? Not so much.

I think you need to play them more to understand. If you're only focusing on combos, then Yugito or Roushi will seem top notch, and played by a skilled combo-based player are very dangerous. If you're combo focused though, then you're not going to want to use a sluggish player in the first place, I imagine. Haku may not have gotten instant awakening, but his jutsu's speed has been boosted and it still stands he's one of the fastest combo-ers in the game. He's faster than most of the jinks, but he's not OP, for example. 

Awakenings, as I said, I can't agree they're OP. Unless you're spamming bijuudama, they're actually a huge target and easy as hell to rush, and especially to ult and team-ult. They have as much power as regular awakenings (will break your guard in the same amount of hits as anyone with a health-oriented awakening), but their size actually takes away from their power. I've beaten bijuus and been beat in Bijuu awakening lots of times. If you've ever played a Susano'o or Gyuuki from Gens, you'll know just how to take them on and exploit their weaknesses. Toss in the fact that a jink needs to be on the brink of death to awaken, and they need to find a time to charge and do that, there's simply no way I can consider them OP. You waste their subs, and in a few hits they're gone. 

As far as big awakenings go, the Bijuus are out-done by Susano'o by one hell of a margin, of which only Choumei is comparable.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 8, 2013)

Been owning Nagatos and Mifunes with Utakata without having to go Bijū mode lately, i think my skills are slowly being honed.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 8, 2013)

Random said:


> There are so many possibilities for costumes for every character, it just all depends on whether CC2 is smart enough to cash in on those opportunities. The cowboys and schoolgirls are nice and all, but there is so many more canon and semi-canon costumes that they could make. (Semi-canon meaning stuff that is actually in the world of Naruto, but hasn't been worn by that specific character.)



I really want the Jinchuriki costumes from the cover page of 567


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> This game is shit. Too many discrepancies to even call this a complete game. You can hardly do anything online. You can't block in time for anything because of framerate drop, can't throw tags normally because the game is fucking processing things slower than usual. Can't chakra dash after subbing, can't even attack after charging chakra because the game assumes you pressed triangle and you dash. Can't even move in certain ways without the game making you use an item, and so many more. There goes CC2 releasing an incomplete game due to not testing for fucking glitches. Can't take this game seriously nor play seriously.



Well those sound as some solid flaws in the game that can leave one unsatisifed. If they really bother you then it wouldn't hurt to bring them up to CC2's attention so that they take notice and fix those errors for when they release their next installment:



IIRC the substitution system was proposed in this very same way during Generation's development in 2011. I think it's worth giving it a shot again.



BlazingInferno said:


> I've been too occupied with my Storm 3, have I missed any good scuffles here?  And don't we get the Pirate and Cowboy Naruto costumes tomorrow :amazed



I could see them completing  to give us Bull Figther Naruto. And I really hope these make it as well:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Random said:


> There are so many possibilities for costumes for every character, it just all depends on whether CC2 is smart enough to cash in on those opportunities. The cowboys and schoolgirls are nice and all, but there is so many more canon and semi-canon costumes that they could make. (Semi-canon meaning stuff that is actually in the world of Naruto, but hasn't been worn by that specific character.)



Other canon costumes they can implement are the Sannin's 3rd Shinobi World War oufits:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Nagato's Ame clothes and "pre-Akatsuki" ones:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Although in the first one Nagato looks quite younger, as if he was "Part I Nagato".

Not sure what else. Maybe Kisame wearing the  or  or   but he already has that Akatsuki hat costume set. Personally, I think Storm 3 should have given us Kisame with Samehada 

So idk, maybe Orochimaru Akatsuki costume. I really wished we could get the Jinchuuriki outfits from 567's spread, but now it looks like they'll be saved for future games.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 9, 2013)

It sucks you cant save our ranked battles anymore. So many epic battles  have had yet i cant watxh them or share them wih other people. something that should have been in the game imo.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Skywalker (Apr 9, 2013)

I love the sheer amount of Naruto costumes in comparison to everyone else.

And all of them are shit.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 9, 2013)

the only Naruto costumes that i would enjoy, would be to add a Jonin Flak jacket to his Hokage outfit (to make him look more like Minato), and the white Jin outfit alongside the others.

Sasuke would look cool with Obito's current outfit, the purple Uchiha robes, or his bandaged pajamas self from the beginning of the war. But other characters need outfits much more


----------



## Jaga (Apr 9, 2013)

videos of new dlc is out:


i just have one question: DA FAQ CYBERCONNECT2!?!! 

are there not enough canon costumes!? at least pajama pants naruto from storm 1 would have been good.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 9, 2013)

I just......fucking....can't....

Napoleon Sasuke


----------



## Vash (Apr 9, 2013)

Utakata said:


>


----------



## Random (Apr 9, 2013)

I actually like Napolean Sasuke. It works. But I honestly did not think this pack would pretty much be all Naruto, and all on the same Naruto at that. Highly disappointing.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 9, 2013)

Napoleon Sasuke


----------



## Athruz (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been gone a LOOONG time...
but it's not only me, it seems. 

Anyways, for everyone who is curious, i've figured out the pattern of the codes for upcoming DLC and these are at a VERY high chance the ones still left:

*-The four Japanese DLC (Swimsuit Sakura, ANBU Kakashi and RTN Hinata & Sasuke)

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-Sannin Tsunade
-Sannin Jiraiya
-Sannin Orochimaru -> I'm guessing these three will be )

- (Manga Page for lack of other pictures, beware of spoilers) 
*
Tried my best to make this post atleast a well depicted and good read, sorry if i overdid it with the amount of links. These are all outfits presented either directly by Kishimoto or the anime team in endings, so there is no doubt in their viability. Let's wait and see, but i'm looking forward to Madara and most of all YAMATO! 

And yes, the game did blow real hard.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 9, 2013)

Jaga said:


> videos of new dlc is out:
> 
> 
> i just have one question: DA FAQ CYBERCONNECT2!?!!
> ...


Ok there's some odd choices and it bugs me they all go to the same Naruto (seriously, give Storm 2 Naruto some attention, "kimono" Naruto would have worked since he has the necklace) but they're ok.

I like: Pirate Naruto, Matador Naruto, Cowboy Naruto, Kimono Naruto, Napoleon Sasuke (priceless)
I dislike: Gondolier Naruto, Lederhosen Naruto

Seriously CC2, a stereotypical ninja Naruto would have been perfect for this pack.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 9, 2013)

I LOL'd hard these costumes are just that awful.


----------



## galvao18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Napoleon Sasuke is full of awesomeness


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 9, 2013)

Daxter said:


> We've never played against one another yet, but I will share with you I'm a combo-focused player too. My style is entirely close-up, but maining Yagura has forced me to change that to some degree. Try matching up Yagura to Neji or Hinata or Haku or Yugito using combos alone. Han? Not so much.
> 
> I think you need to play them more to understand. If you're only focusing on combos, then Yugito or Roushi will seem top notch, and played by a skilled combo-based player are very dangerous. If you're combo focused though, then you're not going to want to use a sluggish player in the first place, I imagine. Haku may not have gotten instant awakening, but his jutsu's speed has been boosted and it still stands he's one of the fastest combo-ers in the game. He's faster than most of the jinks, but he's not OP, for example.
> 
> ...



Yagura is actually another good taijutsu user if used properly. I've been using this guy more and more and he's definitely going to be my main. His tilt is simply amazing, even more effective and useful than Hiruzen's. On another note, being combo-oriented doesn't mean you have to choose fast characters. It's how you fight in close quatres rather than how fast your character punches. That's why I can still win with chars like Hiruzen with combos alone. Though when faced against taijutsu beasts, it becomes less about skill and more about who can punch the fastest. 

Haku has a huge weakness everyone notices, and it's probably the reason why he's so underused. His jutsu is crap unless used properly, in which case there are scarce scenarios to use it safely. His tilt is disgustingly useless it's infuriating. His grab is a bit slow. No instant-awakening and his traditional awakening is underwhelming. Since we're talking about physical speed though, the biggest problem with him is his range. He probably has the shortest combo range out of most characters in this game. You literally can't do much with him unless you're up in your opponents face. It's not a fallback of his character, but it's something to take note of. Because of this, it doesn't make him as much of a taijutsu beast like Roushi and Yugito, even Yagura.

Even going back to Yugito.. I've faced one in a tournament yesterday and I simply can't fathom why you wouldn't consider her OP... I know for sure this girl is used and exploited online because there's too much going on for her. Her speed is fucking ridiculous. Her physical range is high. And her tilt is god-tier. It's like Haku's tilt except 100x better. She executes it faster, they linger on the ground, and they _explode._ I was using Yagura against her and she pissed me off to the point where I had to awaken to win (which is why I like Yagura. He's not exploitative as a character, but he can still grab you by the balls with his awakening if you're playing like a bitch).

I'll leave it at this though: The jins aren't that bad to fight, but _some_ of them are definitely OP for various reasons. Again, I haven't faced most of them, and let me clarify, I'm not talking borderline OP due to jutsu spam or awakening (because let's face it, some of the characters deemed as OP are only said so because of either their jutsu or awakening), but PTS Neji doesn't have a crazy awakening or spammable jutsu and he's still infamous online and declared an OP character for the same reason I'm calling out some of the Jins for.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well those sound as some solid flaws in the game that can leave one unsatisifed. If they really bother you then it wouldn't hurt to bring them up to CC2's attention so that they take notice and fix those errors for when they release their next installment:
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC the substitution system was proposed in this very same way during Generation's development in 2011. I think it's worth giving it a shot again.



I'm not going to give the game up, if I gave that impression. I was just frustrated about how glitchy the series is getting as I play each game. Maybe I fumed a bit too much earlier, it seems to be tolerable now (that or I've gotten used to it..)

I'll send them yet another suggestion though. Thanks.



Motochika said:


> I LOL'd hard these costumes are just that awful.



CC2 should focus more on making a fucking patch rather than silly costumes at the moment.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2013)

*@Aeiou:* No prob. And I never implied you were gonna give up the game, only thought that if those were really glaring flaws in gameplay (which I haven't noticed tbh) then it'd be wise to let CC2 know in order to fix them asap. =)

Odd costumes choices indeed. In Storm 2 I thought they favoured Naruto a lot by giving him tons of Boss fights (the ones against Kakashi, Sasuke and Kakuzu weren't exactly prolonged battles in the story) but seems that while they reduced the ones he has here (just 3 overall), now he gets the most costumes.  All of these for War arc Naruto. But at least EMS Sasuke got his first alt costume.

From all the outfits Naruto's gotten in this game the ones I like the most are  the Konoha Gakuen, Kimono, Matador and the Goku costumes. Napoleon Sasuke is amusing but kinda nice. But seriously, the only skins that should be here, in terms of Naruto, are the ones Kishi had a hand in them (the 2nd artbook ones, Goku costume and Hokage one) while the school and kimono ones are acceptable due to being from good endings. Cowboy, Gondolier and Lederhosen are random and do not fit in the series. Other characters deserved attention too.

Guess that's it for this game's DLC. Only way I think they could keep up adding more Naruto costumes in the future is if they focused on the original timeskip Naruto or the other two, Sage and Generations/Kage Summit Naruto. Then again there is Part I Naruto...

Not letting go of the hope of getting these costumes in the future:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 9, 2013)

Zabuza,Kisame and Utakata need their village vest.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 9, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> CC2 should focus more on making a fucking patch rather than silly costumes at the moment.


I'm pretty sure all the costumes they're releasing have already been made during the game's development.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 9, 2013)

Am I the only that laughed when seeing Napoleon Sasuke?  Not like the laughing that it's pathetic, but laughing as in how it suits him.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 9, 2013)

Gondolier Naruto?

Lederhosen Naruto?? 

Cowboy too???

I lol'd

Matador costume looks badass tho


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 9, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Am I the only that laughed when seeing Napoleon Sasuke?  Not like the laughing that it's pathetic, but laughing as in how it suits him.


It's why I think it's the best costume in the pack.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 9, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> It's why I think it's the best costume in the pack.



best in a pile of shit is still shit.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 9, 2013)

Maskless Tobi DLC, anyone? 

Just for lulz


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Maskless Tobi DLC, anyone?
> 
> Just for lulz


Silly Hydro, we aren't getting anything decent.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Maskless Tobi DLC, anyone?
> 
> Just for lulz



seriously doubt it; we're more likely to get a new Obito in the next game without the Gunbai and with a .  and. 
oh, and


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 9, 2013)

Utakata said:


> best in a pile of shit is still shit.


I only dislike the Gondolier and Lederhosen outfits. The rest are decent.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 9, 2013)

Say, has anyone ever gotten a draw in battle before? I got my first draw today while fighting this Minato user. I was using Yagura and we were equally matched. The fight was so intense that at the last moment.. it happened so fast, but he called his Nagato support and while I was hitting him in the air with my final hit and we just both blew back.  The concluding music plays while a 'D' shows up on the screen without either character model doing their winning pose in the background, LOL.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 9, 2013)

Since they seem to like giving Naruto so many costumes, it's disappointing it's only ever for the one version of him. If they want to give him some they should try and spread it between the Naruto slots to give more incentive to use different versions of him.

I also remembered about this thanks to all the DLC for Naruto, they could even use this as a DLC look for PTS Naruto even if only for lols and nostalgia


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2013)

^Yeah. Could see them doing that for Gens 2 or Storm 4. Maybe also give him Lee's outfit from that filler Shippuuden episode.



Utakata said:


> seriously doubt it; we're more likely to get a new Obito in the next game without the Gunbai and with a .  and.
> oh, and



The giant-ass shurikens should've been in his Rin'negan Tobi moveset if you think about it. He was still wearing his mask there as he does in the game.

The Katon jutsu and the knee of justice are likely gonna be in his Obito moveset. The Uchiha barrier could have been added in someway to his moveset here too. 

I'd like to get Zetsu-suit Obito though. From the time he annihilated all those Kirigakure ninjas in his flashback. It showed decent rampaging attacks to make a for a good moveset I think.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 9, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ^Yeah. Could see them doing that for Gens 2 or Storm 4. Maybe also give him Lee's outfit from that filler Shippuuden episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only if we get oldman Madara and Spiral Zetsu. .
shit at the point of the next game, we BETTER get White and Black Zetsu's as playable characters! Dx


----------



## Random (Apr 9, 2013)

Utakata said:


> best in a pile of shit is still shit.



Depends on your opinion. I personally think that the Napolean Sasuke is amazing, and cowboy Naruto is alright. The rest are either meh or bleh, nothin to whine about though.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 9, 2013)

Random said:


> Depends on your opinion. I personally think that the Napolean Sasuke is amazing, and cowboy Naruto is alright. The rest are either meh or bleh, nothin to whine about though.



true. Im just annoyed, at least some of these are drawings made by Kishi; but others are just completely random and stupid. canon is my number one wishlist, but if there are a few based on colored covers/pages, i will be happy, especially the Jinchuriki ones. Plus, lay off the Naruto costumes for fucks sake. Yeah big deal he's the main character but this game has 70+ other characters give it a rest.


----------



## Random (Apr 9, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Plus, lay off the Naruto costumes for fucks sake. Yeah big deal he's the main character but this game has 70+ other characters give it a rest.



That's the part I really agree with. The fact that he already has about 8 or 9 costumes is crazy.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 9, 2013)

roushi and yugito are my 2 fav jins. and no i dont rush to transform into gaybijuus, there are so many times i could transform and overwhelm my opponent but choose not too, even if im getting raped. 

this guy actually added me because he respected that lol


----------



## Motochika (Apr 9, 2013)

Random said:


> Depends on your opinion. I personally think that the Napolean Sasuke is amazing, and cowboy Naruto is alright. The rest are either meh or bleh, nothin to whine about though.



Your method is flawed sir. These suck big ole donkey balls.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 9, 2013)

Trying to get another draw. That shit is invigorating.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 9, 2013)

Utakata said:


> at least some of these are drawings made by Kishi; but others are just completely random and stupid.


Yeah but random and stupid can be fun. That's why I don't care for the Gondolier and Lederhosen outfits, they're too boring.

To be honest in hindsight I'm a little disappointed they didn't release some of these in packs. I like cowboy Naruto but I'd like him more if he was in an old west pack with outlaw Sasuke, sheriff Kakashi, farm girl Sakura, and western dress Hinata (yes they're the characters that get the most DLC attention but I'd still love this as a selection), maybe throw in an gang leader Tobi for good measure.



Utakata said:


> Plus, lay off the Naruto costumes for fucks sake. Yeah big deal he's the main character but this game has 70+ other characters give it a rest.


I'm fine with more Naruto costumes as long as they go to  or PTS Naruto.


----------



## Random (Apr 9, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Your method is flawed sir. These suck big ole donkey balls.



What method are you talking about? My method of not shooting down every costume pack because it isn't what everybody else wants? Because if that is what you are talking, i can insure that my "method" works pretty darn well for me, as I have fun kicking peoples butts with Napolean Sasuke.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 9, 2013)

You already have the set?


----------



## Random (Apr 9, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You already have the set?



Yea, I had like twenty bucks on my psn account before the game came out, I wasn't gonna use it for anything else, so I decided to use it for dlc.

You know, after playing as "Gondoller" Naruto, I actually like the way it looks. The only ones I really think are just "meh" are the pirate and lederhosen ones.


----------



## Pein (Apr 9, 2013)

Man with all the dlc costume for naruto its a ridiculous amount of costume slots for him now. I need some different costumes, why no anbu pack or sports packs, I'd like neji in a basketball jersey or something.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 9, 2013)

McD2esus said:


> In my opinion Danzou is still the most broken character in storm though



forgetting Minato, Neji, and Kiba are we?


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 9, 2013)

Random said:


> What method are you talking about? My method of not shooting down every costume pack because it isn't what everybody else wants? Because if that is what you are talking, i can insure that my "method" works pretty darn well for me, as I have fun kicking peoples butts with Napolean Sasuke.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Random again.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 9, 2013)

Hail ho', let the King of DLC speak yet again.

Hey how're you liking that Akatsuki set, by the way?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 9, 2013)

INB4 Rikudou Jacket Naruto


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 10, 2013)

I quite like Napoleon Sasuke tbh, it kind of fits him and I find it amusing. Not that I will be buying it, I have no interest in the other costumes in the pack and I might not even have the game much longer. But regardless, I can definitely see things from both sides in terms of the comments on quality


----------



## Daxter (Apr 10, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Yagura is actually another good taijutsu user if used properly. I've been using this guy more and more and he's definitely going to be my main. His tilt is simply amazing, even more effective and useful than Hiruzen's. On another note, being combo-oriented doesn't mean you have to choose fast characters. It's how you fight in close quatres rather than how fast your character punches. That's why I can still win with chars like Hiruzen with combos alone. Though when faced against taijutsu beasts, it becomes less about skill and more about who can punch the fastest.
> 
> Haku has a huge weakness everyone notices, and it's probably the reason why he's so underused. His jutsu is crap unless used properly, in which case there are scarce scenarios to use it safely. His tilt is disgustingly useless it's infuriating. His grab is a bit slow. No instant-awakening and his traditional awakening is underwhelming. Since we're talking about physical speed though, the biggest problem with him is his range. He probably has the shortest combo range out of most characters in this game. You literally can't do much with him unless you're up in your opponents face. It's not a fallback of his character, but it's something to take note of. Because of this, it doesn't make him as much of a taijutsu beast like Roushi and Yugito, even Yagura.
> 
> ...




We'll have to agree to disagree on this one, and if I didn't play Yags as much as I do, I might have taken your word for it. Though I'm a tad surprised you said you're a fan of low tier, the Jins are OP, but then decide to take on Yagura. :sweat And months ago you were fighting in Haku's defence when I called him low tier, for many reasons you mentioned here. What changed your mind? Not that I disagree mind you, as I always thought Haku was pretty low on the food chain despite my liking him.

As for Yugito, her tilt is better than Haku's (everything is better than his tilt), but you'd have to be an idiot to walk into it. They explode if you walk through them.... if you walk through them (rather, dash haphazardly).  Grant it, I've played all of one Yugito online (because so few use her), but I had no outstanding problems against her. I'm a good combo user and I've played Yugito against players similar to my level and have gotten stomped. I'm trying to see what you mean by exploit, unless you mean focus on combos when using her, which rather makes sense given her character type. I think it's appropriate she's fast, and people bitched about PTS Neji for little reason.

I'm not sure how you mean the characters considered OP are OP by spam only. You think Yugito's tilt is god-tier? Have you played Nagato yet? >.> He must be something above god-tier then, because that tilt... Madara's combos? Hanzou in general? These guys are above the rest for more than just spam, in fact, if they spammed that'd be a relief. They're above high tier characters like Bee and Darui and regular-awakening Nardo, they will be a challenge even outside awakening.

But you've said it yourself, you haven't faced most of them. I'm confident you'll see at least some of what I mean the more you play.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 10, 2013)

Daxter said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on this one, and if I didn't play Yags as much as I do, I might have taken your word for it. Though I'm a tad surprised you said you're a fan of low tier, the Jins are OP, but then decide to take on Yagura. :sweat And months ago you were fighting in Haku's defence when I called him low tier, for many reasons you mentioned here. What changed your mind? Not that I disagree mind you, as I always thought Haku was pretty low on the food chain despite my liking him.
> 
> As for Yugito, her tilt is better than Haku's (everything is better than his tilt), but you'd have to be an idiot to walk into it. They explode if you walk through them.... if you walk through them (rather, dash haphazardly).  Grant it, I've played all of one Yugito online (because so few use her), but I had no outstanding problems against her. I'm a good combo user and I've played Yugito against players similar to my level and have gotten stomped. I'm trying to see what you mean by exploit, unless you mean focus on combos when using her, which rather makes sense given her character type. I think it's appropriate she's fast, and people bitched about PTS Neji for little reason.
> 
> ...



I've already retracted my statement that all Jins are OP and corrected it to _some _of the Jins being OP and not others. That might be my fault for lack of clarification. I also think I've failed to clarify what I deem as OP. For one, whenever I mention these characters there's always one phrase I mention frequently: _"if used properly"_. Yagura isn't high-tier and can be hard to maneuver, but like I said, if he's used properly, he can be a taijutsu beast. That's one of the main reasons why I use him. I admit that one time a few months back I said I need a character that can grab an opponent by the balls if they're playing unfairly, I don't know if you were there to see that comment, but I've yet to find a character like that until I've come across Yagura, for the sole reason that his awakening can overwhelm his opponent (something I'd most likely not use very often). But that goes without saying, he's a character that takes exceptional skill to use, opposed to other characters where you can use them the very first time and win.

As for Haku, I was indeed defending him from claims of low-tierness, in _Generations._ Conditions have since changed from that time, where more competition of other characters come in, instant-awakening comes into play, and better awakenings/jutsu, which just continue to leave him in the dust with all the other characters who were updated. If you remember from a few months back, I agreed with you to a certain degree. I still said that his combos have short range and mentioned that his tilt and awakening were useless, as I'm saying to this day. I used to say that his jutsu was good if used properly, but the genius that is CC2 decided to nerf that. I'm not sure you or most people have noticed, but his jutsu takes longer to perform now. Before you could use if and if it hits, you could chakra dash your opponent into the air. Well, you can't do that now, as Haku takes a longer period of time to complete his jutsu. So yeah, there was a time I was defending Haku, but due to recent events that's becoming harder and harder to do.

And for Yugito, you notice a character's lethal potential depending on how they're exploited.. I didn't merely walk into her tilt to get hit by it. This Yugito user was a combo-whore (not being derogatory, just saying she was exceptional with her combos). For that you had to be careful when approaching her. But before she would attack, she'd use her tilt, and then chakra-dash you. So, you're surrounded by blue-flaming mines on each side of you, this girl is dashing you from the front, and she calls out a support to back her up. What do you do then? Blocking got my guard raped, calling support myself would just make them land on the mines she set, and subbing would put me in locations of those mines. It was difficult to counter her too without hitting those mines. It's not as simple as walking into it, and in the heat and intensity of the battle, becomes hard to avoid them. This happened, mind you, 500 times in the battle as she used them excessively (I won't call it spam), before she would strike. If you use that shit properly it will be lethal.

Let me clarify what I mean by OP; Characters that take very little skill to master or have extremely high benefits in the trends of a battle. Remember how people were calling Danzo OP? That's not necessarily true. Danzo is mid-tier to high-tier, but he's not OP. His _awakening_, however? That's what most people mean when they say he's OP, but they just put it on the whole character. Characters that spam jutsu or awakening, but have nothing else to go for them is a different form of OP, rather. That's why you don't hear others calling PTS Lee or Neji OP that often because they don't really have that going for them. But they take extremely _little_ skill to use, especially in a combo-oriented fight due to their physical speed. You and I must be fighting completely different opponents because we're seeing the opposite of what we're talking about online.  I've faced Madara, of course he's OP just for his base-self alone. Nagato I also deemed OP (remember my chat with Gun?), Hanzou I haven't really seen anything to make him OP, as I've fought him many times. But I guess it's a number of battles, really. I guess either our fighting styles really differ or our perspectives are opposing. It could just be that each of us didn't have the game long enough to see what we're both talking about. Remember you got it a few days before I did.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> This game is shit. Too many discrepancies to even call this a complete game. You can hardly do anything online. *You can't block in time for anything because of framerate drop*, can't throw tags normally because the game is fucking processing things slower than usual.* Can't chakra dash after subbing, can't even attack after charging chakra because the game assumes you pressed triangle and you dash.* Can't even move in certain ways without the game making you use an item, and so many more. There goes CC2 releasing an incomplete game due to not testing for fucking glitches. Can't take this game seriously nor play seriously.




WHAT.THE.FUCK.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> WHAT.THE.FUCK.



it's not THAT bad. its a little glitchy, and there is one annoying major glitch (at point blank, TUJ is un-sub-able.) And lag CAN be bad but isn't always, but this game isn't unplayable.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 11, 2013)

Utakata said:


> it's not THAT bad. its a little glitchy, and there is one annoying major glitch (at point blank, TUJ is un-sub-able.) And lag CAN be bad but isn't always, but this game isn't unplayable.



Yeah, I was just quite frustrated at the time. But holy fuck. It _does_ happen at times and it can really mess up a match for you.


----------



## G (Apr 11, 2013)

I've never encountered those glitches. Or maybe I'm just too used to playing the laggy Xbox versions.


----------



## Random (Apr 11, 2013)

G said:


> I've never encountered those glitches. Or maybe I'm just too used to playing the laggy Xbox versions.



Actually, I don't think the Xbox has all of these glitches. It felt so much better when I played on my friends Xbox


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Apr 11, 2013)

The xbox version does have some glitches sometimes when i sub a resangan i cant move for a second


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 11, 2013)

Soooo, as well as the costumes we already knew about in the new pack, on April 24th there will also apparently be a


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 11, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Soooo, as well as the costumes we already knew about in the new pack, on April 24th there will also apparently be a


Such a waste of cash.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 11, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Soooo, as well as the costumes we already knew about in the new pack, on April 24th there will also apparently be a



CC2 is trolling my fandom


----------



## Random (Apr 11, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Soooo, as well as the costumes we already knew about in the new pack, on April 24th there will also apparently be a



Well, i guess that is the first costume I won't be getting, unless it comes in a pack with other good costumes.


----------



## Vash (Apr 11, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Soooo, as well as the costumes we already knew about in the new pack, on April 24th there will also apparently be a



It'a nice to see CC2 making costumes people want to see :33


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 11, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Soooo, as well as the costumes we already knew about in the new pack, on April 24th there will also apparently be a


----------



## Iruel (Apr 11, 2013)

So i was bored and looking through the audio files in the collection in story mode; and i noticed; some of these quotes i have never heard before. They don't appear to be from win quotes, heres a few examples:

Utakata
_-I don't know what your intention's are, but if you get in my way i'll show you no mercy.
-You have no future; your body will be split open right here
-If you get in my line of sight, i'll just have to knock you down_

Han
_-Do you really think your fit enough to challenge me?
-What i want, is a firece, challenging battle; are you up for that?
-With a body like a massive rock, and an unbending will, I'll show you how i can dominate a battle_


...with the way these sound, id say they were pre-battle quotes, hinting that feature was originally in the game...


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 11, 2013)

That's something I've always missed, those opening lines, silly CC2 and taking out good features.


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello Kitty DLC? Oh Jesus. I just wonder what CC2's rationale is when it comes to the DLC.


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 11, 2013)

i like the hello-kitty sakura


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yH-TIiwRbXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 11, 2013)

What's next?

Pokemon Trainer Naruto?

I mean if Hello Kitty can make it


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 11, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if they did something creative with the design but all they did was slap Hello Kitty's face all over her regular outfit. What's the point?

Also Hydro-Spiral that suggestion would actually be pretty cool but Nintendo wouldn't allow it unless they gave Storm 3 a Wii-U release.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 11, 2013)

Sucks that Hello Kitty outfit actually came up with a decent Sakura concept character art. And it is wasted with the Hello Kitty stuff.

This outfit I do not approve.  School uniform is at least anime ending based.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm waiting for Doraemon Lee or some shit.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 11, 2013)

oh godammnit CC2.  I would be indifferent or tolerant with these shitty costumes if they every once and a while gave us canon costumes.. like if they go
Whatever the fuck this Hello Kitty pack is->then Taka cloaks->then more non-canon-stuff->Oro, Kakuzu, Hidan, Akatsuki cloak Pack.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 11, 2013)

Does this game have any DLC other than shitty costume packs?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 11, 2013)

^The only plan for DLC is costumes


----------



## Iruel (Apr 11, 2013)

Man, I noticed they didn't try very hard with team names.. theres so many they could have had...


 RinneTobi and Madara-Moon's Eye Plan
Snake Kabuto, RinneTobi and Madara-Enemies of the Ninja World
Madara, Pain/Nagato, and RinneTobi.-Rinnegan
Yagura and Utakata-Mist Jinchuriki
Yugito and Bee-Cloud Jinchuriki
Han and Roshi-Stone Jinchuriki
Snake Kabuto and Madara-Trump Card
Edo Itachi and Nagato-Dojutsu Reanimation
RinneTobi and any of the 6 Edo Jins-Eyes and Beasts
Deidara and Onoki-Master and Pupil


----------



## Motochika (Apr 11, 2013)

For Kabuto and RinneTobi they could've used "Today's Friend Tomorrow's Enemy".


----------



## Iruel (Apr 11, 2013)

Motochika said:


> For Kabuto and RinneTobi they could've used "Today's Friend Tomorrow's Enemy".



but those two DO have a named Team in-game.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Does this game have any DLC other than shitty costume packs?



Nope, I sold my copy to a friend who was looking to buy one, cause it just isn't worth it.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EKYH8EhJJno[/YOUTUBE]
Hello Kitty konichiwa!!!!


----------



## Iruel (Apr 11, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> [YOUTUBE]EKYH8EhJJno[/YOUTUBE]
> Hello Kitty konichiwa!!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 




Utakata is not amused.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 12, 2013)

While we're at it, make MLP themed costumes for all the girls


----------



## Iruel (Apr 12, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> While we're at it, make MLP themed costumes for all the girls


----------



## Random (Apr 12, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> While we're at it, make MLP themed costumes for all the girls



That would legitimately make me lose all hope in this series. They are all ready making it hard enough to defend these costumes. I mean, come on. Who the heck thought of Hello freakin Kitty.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 12, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> While we're at it, make MLP themed costumes for all the girls


If they did something creative with the license I'd like that. If they just slap cutie marks and the My Little Pony logo on their default outfit like the Hello Kitty DLC...


----------



## Random (Apr 12, 2013)

Sure, it would be great if the Naruto fanbase consisted mostly of 5 year old girls and Bronies.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 12, 2013)

**Long post incoming, feel free to skip**

Ok, I have put in a lot of hours on Storm 3 since buying it, and while I don't play it every day, most days I have at least tried to fit in half an hour or so (although there are far more times I played for several hours). 

This post is being made for 2 reasons: 1. Because of a frustrating 40 minutes I just spent playing the game and wanting to kind of vent. 2. Because I currently have the game on ebay with the auction ending in a few hours, and since I probably won't have the game much longer I wanted to post some kind of final thoughts on it.

The game is pretty much a piece of junk. There, I said it. I spent countless hours playing Storm 2 in the past and while it undoubtedly had plenty of flaws, for the most part it was enjoyable. I didn't play Generations, but I am willing to bet it was yet another flawed but fun game to play. Storm 3 is _extremely_ flawed and yet is rarely fun to play.

I spent plenty of hours playing the game almost willing myself to try and enjoy it, something I am sure a lot of people have done with games they invested ?30+ on ($46+), but the game just has so many flaws that are too hard to overlook that I haven't been able to do it. Let me briefly go in to some positives and negatives about the game:

*Positives:*
Large character roster
Visually appealing
Instant Awakenings
Able to sub TUJ

*Negatives:*
Too many character slots are wasted on duplicates
Character balance has been made even worse than before
Overly long Story mode cutscenes
Instant Awakenings, while a good idea, have been implemented terribly
Baffling character ommissions

There are plenty more, but I don't want to list some annoyances as I am happier addressing them here in more detail instead (as well as going a little more in depth on some of the points mentioned).

The items, oh god, the items. Today it cost me a game again and it's just so damn retarded. I am of course referring to the fact that often when you try and use a certain item it either completely ignores you or else it makes you use a different item altogether. This is such a stupid and glaringly obvious problem, how the hell the glitch made it past the quality testers / control I have no idea.

Characters who needed instant awakenings never got them (Haku, Jiraiya, Orochimaru, Zabuza to name just a few) while characters who were already strong and _didn't_ need them were given some (Naruto KCM, Nagato, Minato etc). Instant awakenings were a great chance to level the playing field so to speak, but instead they were mainly used to make OP characters even more OP.

Good playing is often punished. This is mainly down to awakenings, granted, but it's really like the people in charge thought "Hmm, who gives a fuck about trying to make characters like Haku, Zabuza, Mei, Jiraiya, PTS characters etc more playable. Let's make it so that if someone is stupid enough to pick one of them they will be punished!" 

And that's basically what they did. You can play brilliantly with PTS Sakura, you can be kicking ass with Yamato, but who cares? That EMS Sasuke player deserved to win because they were smart enough to awaken in to Susanoo and take over a bar of health at once! "But they were losing until...." SHUT UP! IT'S YOUR FAULT FOR NOT PICKING SOMEONE WITH A STUPIDLY GOOD AWAKENING TOO! GOD, IT'S LIKE YOU WANT TO LOSE PICKING SOMEONE WHO ISN'T RIDICULOUSLY OP, DON'T COME CRYING TO US BECAUSE YOU GOT ASS RAPED BY SASUKE'S AWAKENING!

Heck, they don't even have to incentivise picking one of the lower or mid tiers, but don't make it so that even if you work your ass off you still lose just because someone else had a character with a better awakening than yours. There are few things more annoying or frustrating than in a damn Storm game where you have been playing well with a "lesser" character, only to then have your hard work stolen by some prick who rapes with an awakening that is stupidly good.

Lag. Yes it can lag terribly at times and it's such a pain in the ass. I can't speak for the PS3 version, but it's not rare for the game to lag even when both me and my opponent have full blue bars for our connections. God knows the last thing you need in a fighting game is lag and time delay, and so when you get caught in an UJ because the game decides just before you sub is the perfect chance to pause then it makes me want to smash the damn game to pieces.

Lack of character updates. Seriously, this just smacks of laziness and is a real slap in the face for people who have been supporting the series, particularly the ones who buy each new Storm game released.

Granted some characters were updated, but so many were left behind and are pretty much the same as they were almost 3 years ago in Storm 2. Ougi like Konan's Paper Ocean are left out, Jugo's outfit will probably never be updated (not to mention why he hasn't been upgraded / updated as a whole, it's like they have never watched or read past the point Sasuke first broke him out of his cell), and characters in desperate need of improvements are left to go without.

I know a lot of effort was put in to Story Mode and that a lot of people appreciate that, but come on, this is a fighting game ffs! Having a good story mode is nice, but that should be a bonus. Believe it or not (for most people) the most important part is the _characters_ in the game. These should be given the most time and attention since the majority of playtime is going to focus and revolve around you using them against other people.

New outfits and updated movesets are just common sense, and at least _try_ and make your game more balanced instead of ignoring most of the old problems and then adding loads of new ones. I give them credit for listening to the fans suggestions at times, but most of the main problems and concerns seem to remain unaddressed.

Overall the game just feels really rushed, buggy and broken. I played the hell out of Storm 2 and had been looking forward to Storm 3 as a big improvement, instead it turns out Storm 2 somehow ended up looking like the more polished and well rounded game.

Will I get Storm 4 / Generations 2? Depends how many issues from this game have been addressed and how much effort is put in. Will I be sad to see Storm 3 go after I sell it? No.

tl;dr Storm 3 is a poorly made game with far too many flaws and not nearly enough redeeming features, and truth be told I will be glad once I have sold it


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 12, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> If they did something creative with the license I'd like that. If they just slap cutie marks and the My Little Pony logo on their default outfit like the Hello Kitty DLC...


It replaces their character model with a pony.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Im waiting for the powerpuff DLC costume pack of Hinata/Ino/Sakura


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 12, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> **Long post incoming, feel free to skip**
> 
> Ok, I have put in a lot of hours on Storm 3 since buying it, and while I don't play it every day, most days I have at least tried to fit in half an hour or so (although there are far more times I played for several hours).
> 
> ...



So I'm not the only one, then? The fucking items ruin more than 50% of my games in one sitting of playing Storm 3, as it happens to me every other battle. When I want to use items, the action doesn't commence. And when I'm simply fighting, items will randomly be used. I have no idea how this game got past the debugging stage because I've seen more glitches in this game than Storm 1, 2, and Gens combined. Another thing that's happening now is the sub system malfunctioning. When I want to sub, nothing happens. And I can simply be taking hits (because it would be strategically wise with the situation) and the game will randomly decide to make my character sub. It's like I said earlier, your character has a fucking mind of its own.

I also agree with the awakening thing, particularly Susano. They've ruined the game with these characters only in Storm 3. Susano was fine to fight in Storm 2 and Generations because it was powerful, but had flaws. Now, the genius that is CC2 decided to get rid of the only flaws that that overpowered awakening had. When you attack Susano, they sub in different locations now, but _when you sub Susano, you appear in the same spot, just to get hit again._ From a programmer's point of view, how the hell does that make any sense? "I'll fix Susano's problem with subbing, but I'll leave the victim with the exact same problem I just fixed for Susano." The instant-awakening thing, I know for sure was rushed and not debugged. Minato's FTG gives him immortality, which I'm sure is being fixed as we speak (let's hope). Even Lee has immortality with his awakening action. Worst thing is, after Lee uses it on a person, when the victim gets up, they can't move for 1-3 seconds. So Lee can either; 1. Use his other awakening Action again or; 2. Grab you.

I don't mind the Storymode and the character update thing. I'm disappointed about that but learned to get over it. However, the amount of fucking glitches in this game prevents me from taking it seriously.  Mostly 50% of my losses are due to glitches, and that's not an exaggeration nor am I being a sore loser. I know my skills and my limits in the Storm series, and when my character does whatever it fucking wants rather than what I'm telling it to do, of course I'll be angry.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 12, 2013)

So what new/updated characters do you expect from Storm 4/Gens 2?

The existing versions of War Tobi and Edo Madara we have now should have some changes:
War Tobi should have those huge ass shurikens as his chakra shurikens, and Gedo Mazo awakening; Edo Madara should have less Susanoo in his normal attacks, wood clones in combos, the Mokuton pollen forest as a jutsu, Susanoo/wood clone army as ultimate, and awakening Perfect Susanoo.

*Obito Uchiha (unmasked)*
-.

- --
-


*Madara w/Gunbai*
-
-
-
-


*Biju Mode Naruto*- (by the time the next game comes out, he has enough feats in his human sized form to be a totally separate playable character)
-either  or  as jutsu, 
-
-
-have chakra arms and tails be integrated into the combos


----------



## Daxter (Apr 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:
			
		

> As for Haku, I was indeed defending him from claims of low-tierness, in Generations. Conditions have since changed from that time, where more competition of other characters come in, instant-awakening comes into play, and better awakenings/jutsu, which just continue to leave him in the dust with all the other characters who were updated.



Ah yeah I was not understanding some of your post right, apologies.

As for Haku, correct me if I'm wrong but his jutsu is actually faster I think. You're right that at the same token, he stays longer in the animation, and that's a drag, so either way it's neither a buff nor a nerf I guess, depending on how you look at it. :c

As for Yugito, I think that sounds like you played one hell of a player. That strategy and skill sounds badass, something I rarely come across often online.  I wish I could capitalise on a character's speciality that well.



> Let me clarify what I mean by OP; Characters that take very little skill to master or have extremely high benefits in the trends of a battle. Remember how people were calling Danzo OP? That's not necessarily true. Danzo is mid-tier to high-tier, but he's not OP. His awakening, however? That's what most people mean when they say he's OP, but they just put it on the whole character. Characters that spam jutsu or awakening, but have nothing else to go for them is a different form of OP, rather. That's why you don't hear others calling PTS Lee or Neji OP that often because they don't really have that going for them. But they take extremely little skill to use, especially in a combo-oriented fight



Well I can agree with this, of course. Danzou being OP is shit, I've always thought that. His awakening is pretty overwhelming, top tier like Nardo's or Kisame's, but if they're not OP for it, than neither is he. So absolutely. That doesn't mean though that exempts aforementioned characters from being OP, because it really takes so little time and effort to overpower someone with Nagato, Madara, ect. That's why I didn't agree when you said the Jins were, because they _do_ take skill to master. 

And Asuma being OP is just as shit too, 'cause I feel like saying that again since the subject reminded me of this. 

A large chunk of the roster can be made spammable and of course that doesn't make them OP by default, so I'm not in disagreement.

As for Hanzou, he's definitely a challenge to overpower. His combos are some of the worst, I think, mainly because of how fast they are and they will hit you around any part of his body. You will be hit if he's even still in a combo animation for a millisecond, making him difficult to rush, so essentially comboing back and forth is an issue, though I haven't tried going up against him with ranged combo users yet. His grab is extremely fast and has crazy range, and his poison also has too much speed and range. He's pretty over the top imo.



Kamen Rider said:


> The game is pretty much a piece of junk. There, I said it. I spent countless hours playing Storm 2 in the past and while it undoubtedly had plenty of flaws, for the most part it was enjoyable. I didn't play Generations, but I am willing to bet it was yet another flawed but fun game to play.



Agreed it's exceptionally flawed. It has many pros, but online is just a disaster sometimes due to gameplay among other things. 

Play Generations. I can't speak for anything beyond Gens, but Gens is like a better S3 in terms of gameplay, because it's without a lot of the glaring issues S3 has, but it still has stuff like the sub bar that apparently boosted the overall match experience a ton since S2. If Gens online wasn't understandably dying at the moment, I'd go back often.



> And that's basically what they did. You can play brilliantly with PTS Sakura, you can be kicking ass with Yamato, but who cares? That EMS Sasuke player deserved to win because they were smart enough to awaken in to Susanoo and take over a bar of health at once! "But they were losing until...." SHUT UP! IT'S YOUR FAULT FOR NOT PICKING SOMEONE WITH A STUPIDLY GOOD AWAKENING TOO! GOD, IT'S LIKE YOU WANT TO LOSE PICKING SOMEONE WHO ISN'T RIDICULOUSLY OP, DON'T COME CRYING TO US BECAUSE YOU GOT ASS RAPED BY SASUKE'S AWAKENING!



So true. u__u Nothing but truth here. 



> I know a lot of effort was put in to Story Mode and that a lot of people appreciate that, but come on, this is a fighting game ffs! Having a good story mode is nice, but that should be a bonus. Believe it or not (for most people) the most important part is the _characters_ in the game. These should be given the most time and attention since the majority of playtime is going to focus and revolve around you using them against other people.



I still don't see what makes story mode so awesome. I liked the boss battles. The boss battles are what made it unpredictable, fun, challenging. Every other battle is like player Free Battle set on easy and this part is just me here, but the cutscenes and whatnot were just a hassle because I know what happens; I wasn't drawn in enough to care about the developments for that reason, something I didn't forsee for some reason. 

I just remember pressing x and hoping I was one step closer to getting Yagura and getting online. xD



And lol at the costumes. They look retarded, I'll be glad to avoid spending money on them, especially since on top of it, I'll be the only one to see them. CC2 needs to stop playing dress up with Naruto (what other characters?) and send out a patch instead to better serve the customers who dropped a shit ton of money on this glitchy game.



Utakata said:


> Man, I noticed they didn't try very hard with team names.. theres so many they could have had...
> 
> 
> RinneTobi and Madara-Moon's Eye Plan
> ...



I think I saw a list like this on Gamefaqs recently when I was surfing. (Was that you?) These names do sound awesome. I still don't get why the fuck Madara and Rinne Tobi don't have a team name.

Also my super tldr post is super.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 12, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Ah yeah I was not understanding some of your post right, apologies.
> 
> As for Haku, correct me if I'm wrong but his jutsu is actually faster I think. You're right that at the same token, he stays longer in the animation, and that's a drag, so either way it's neither a buff nor a nerf I guess, depending on how you look at it. :c
> 
> As for Yugito, I think that sounds like you played one hell of a player. That strategy and skill sounds badass, something I rarely come across often online.  I wish I could capitalise on a character's speciality that well.



Is it faster? It seems to be the same speed to me. And if you're talking about approaching speed rather than cast-startup speed, it's rather useless, as his jutsu isn't meant for long-range or mid-range. There's another modification I forgot to mention. Remember before when I was saying his jutsu was good because it hits twice? As in if you sub the first strike, the ice spears will get you afterwards? They changed that too now. It never happens anymore. Basically Haku's jutsu has been rendered useless. But hey, as long as EMS Sasuke's Enton: Kagutsuchi gets to hit you twice, everybody's happy, right?! 

Yeah that Yugito sure was annoying, but definitely skilled. It's exploitations like that however that bring the some Jins to a higher level rather than mid-tier. Roushi has something like this too with his tilt. I can really specialize a character's potential by doing that, but then CC2 tends to fuck with things that aren't broken, like in Haku's case.



> Well I can agree with this, of course. Danzou being OP is shit, I've always thought that. His awakening is pretty overwhelming, top tier like Nardo's or Kisame's, but if they're not OP for it, than neither is he. So absolutely. That doesn't mean though that exempts aforementioned characters from being OP, because it really takes so little time and effort to overpower someone with Nagato, Madara, ect. That's why I didn't agree when you said the Jins were, because they _do_ take skill to master.
> 
> And Asuma being OP is just as shit too, 'cause I feel like saying that again since the subject reminded me of this.
> 
> A large chunk of the roster can be made spammable and of course that doesn't make them OP by default, so I'm not in disagreement.



The Danzo claim was a little far-fetched. Same for the Asuma one. I've yet to see any Asuma user be exploited to the degree that has been claimed.

As for the Jins, maybe using the word 'OP' was the wrong phrase, but they indeed have their benefits that brings them to a level higher than other characters. I would even go so far as to put Haku and Yugito on the same page in terms of combo speed and skill requirement. But dat tilt and jutsu.. just completely shit, embarrass, even _mock_ Haku on so many levels it's painful.



> As for Hanzou, he's definitely a challenge to overpower. His combos are some of the worst, I think, mainly because of how fast they are and they will hit you around any part of his body. You will be hit if he's even still in a combo animation for a millisecond, making him difficult to rush, so essentially comboing back and forth is an issue, though I haven't tried going up against him with ranged combo users yet. His grab is extremely fast and has crazy range, and his poison also has too much speed and range. He's pretty over the top imo.



Actually I have to agree with this. I've notice his grab range is exceptional and his tilt can be annoying if spammed. Another thing I forgot to address is the assault and dash fluidity.. which is horrible. There are many times I'm getting attacked, would sub to dash, and just end up getting attacked again. How the hell does that make sense? A dash should override any physical assault another player is trying to do, or the whole point of subbing is futile. I'm seeing this more and more when fighting characters like Hanzou, Mifune, Yugito, Roushi, and everyone with decent physical range and speed.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 12, 2013)

Have people really had problems with glitches online? 

I've never had issues playing the game itself, unless the connection was bad. Otherwise it plays pretty smoothly. My biggest issue with the game, aside from that fairly sloppy final battle, is the characters. Some of them missing for whatever reason, filler and dupes in the roster, and the really blatant issue of balance. Like..



			
				Aeiou said:
			
		

> When you attack Susano, they sub in different locations now, but_ *when you sub Susano, you appear in the same spot, just to get hit again*_.


..This  

What's worse is that EMS Sasuke's has a little cinematic finisher and an even bigger range than Itachi's, so you literally can't escape..I actually sent in a request on that one inbox that they had up before the game's release, about fixing the little cinematic attacks because they're potentially game breaking. It's like everything just stops for the sake of the visual effect..You can't sub, and supports just vanish if they're in play. I noticed that they fixed it with Gai's Dynamic Entry, but not with anyone else from what I've played  

Also, I don't know if it was an issue in the previous games, but Deva Pain/Yahiko's chakra shuriken can stun you briefly. I've fought a couple players who spam that action to actually keep me from moving  

I won't say it's all bad, but the game needs fixing. That much is certain.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 12, 2013)

What I don't understand is why the fuck did they altered the refined mechanics of UNSG and fucked things up so badly. They took a gigantic step backwards, I'd even say worse than UNS2. They somehow even managed to fuck story mode up.  

Seriously, * if it ain't broken, don't fucking fix it*.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lost to a masked man spam earlier his jutsu is still broken. And he has the nerve to gloat after the fight with terrible spelling errors. 

then i lost  to a Rinnegan Tobi by z inch..he sends hatemail even thou he won?! () His awaeking powers are fucking retarded CC2 even made it to were he can use his intangibilty twice. they could have just given him his intangiblity as one and something esle for the other like tobirama's awakening or Meis.

Then i lost to EMS sasuke with just Madara support. I dogged him the whole match but out of nowhere he does this epic comeback to kill me. My subs came back alot fucking slower then usual. couldnt complain he was pretty legit.

But i hate loosing multiple times in a row on rank. The more i loose the more my game gets thrown off.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 12, 2013)

You wanna spoiler tag that shit?


----------



## FeelTheEvenFlow (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd rather not. Shit needs to be seen ASAP


----------



## Vash (Apr 12, 2013)

So what exactly am I supposed to see?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 12, 2013)

Another reason why I hate CC2: Storm 1 Orochimaru is in this game with his amazing Sword of Kusanagi jutsu, but online they only have shitty useless Snake-jutsu Orochimaru

*They're doing this shit on purpose.* 



Jak said:


> So what exactly am I supposed to see?



His Ultimate Jutsu goes right through Kiba rather than striking him normally.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 12, 2013)

Was there ever an explanation for PTS Lee and Hinata being in this game? 

With PTS Naruto, Sakura, Neji, Gaara, and Sasuke I can understand for the timeline/history thing. And Kimimaro should be in the game, timeline or not, since he was brought back as an Edo. Hinata and Lee just seem like fillers though...


----------



## Motochika (Apr 12, 2013)

Finally got to play more than a few matches online. The online is terrible or is it just the game? The control responses seem to delay so much!


----------



## Firaea (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol @ paid costumes dlc. If those were free they'd be a nice touch. But no way in hell I'm paying money for them.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 13, 2013)

The host of a tournament terminated the whole thing when I won as Zabuza with one support (Haku). The Storm community has no decency whatsoever. Still waiting for CC2 to fix the whole disconnecting thing with tournaments. But they're too busy make DLC so...


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 13, 2013)

So I take it that Generations it's still more fun right?


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> So I take it that Generations it's still more fun right?



Eh...even with all the fucked up shit in the game its still better then Gens to me.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll take this over Generations. Mainly for the single player experience, and some of the character inclusions/updates.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> But they're too busy *releasing* DLC so...


Fixed. Seriously I doubt they're currently making the costumes when making them ahead of time and releasing them later is easier.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot to say about how stupid it was adding the cinematic scene during Sasuke's Susanoo, that's another problem with it.

What I mainly wanted to post for this time though was to talk about how surprisingly well Kankuro seems to work even against some of the OP characters. Before today I had probably only ever used him a few times, but during a quick session online I cba picking one of my regulars and decided to give him a try.

I ended up getting quite a nice winning streak going before having it ended by a (you guessed it) EMS Sasuke who went Susanoo. I know on Storm 2 Sasori could be a right pain in the ass to fight against, and even Chiyo to a lesser extent could be for that matter, but I always thought Kankuro was rather poor in comparison. However, using him today on Storm 3 I noticed how easy it is to make people waste subs against him.

If you use your jutsu then it's not uncommon for them to sub twice in order to dodge the explosives, also I swear his grab is a gem as it almost always gets them to waste a sub, or else they get caught and they take damage. I know that's the case with any grab, but the beauty of Kankuro's one is that even if they sub it won't leave you wide open like with another character as you're standing miles away from them, and then you can just pull your puppets back to block for you.

Before losing my streak, I beat characters like Hanzo, Neji, (a different) EMS Sasuke, Edo Madara, Minato and a Fuu (who needless to say was using her awakening). I don't know if it's because I just turn out to be good using Kankuro, if he's a good character or if it's because people probably aren't used to fighting him, but I thought I might as well bring it up to see if anyone else has experience using him or would possibly like to give him a try at some point


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 13, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Im waiting for the powerpuff DLC costume pack of Hinata/Ino/Sakura



Naked Pack.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 13, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> What I mainly wanted to post for this time though was to talk about how surprisingly well Kankuro seems to work even against some of the OP characters. Before today I had probably only ever used him a few times, but during a quick session online I cba picking one of my regulars and decided to give him a try.
> 
> I ended up getting quite a nice winning streak going before having it ended by a (you guessed it) EMS Sasuke who went Susanoo. I know on Storm 2 Sasori could be a right pain in the ass to fight against, and even Chiyo to a lesser extent could be for that matter, but I always thought Kankuro was rather poor in comparison. However, using him today on Storm 3 I noticed how easy it is to make people waste subs against him.
> 
> ...



Are you sure you want to go down the road of a Puppeteer?


----------



## Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

If I see someone with Minato in their top 3 , you gonna get kicked.

Seriously that Minato is really getting on my nerves


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 13, 2013)

Kid said:


> If I see someone with Minato in their top 3 , you gonna get kicked.
> 
> Seriously that Minato is really getting on my nerves



 

you mad


----------



## Daxter (Apr 13, 2013)

Kid said:


> If I see someone with Minato in their top 3 , you gonna get kicked.
> 
> Seriously that Minato is really getting on my nerves



I usually still play them, but I won't lie, I'm half tempted lately to flee on sight.



Ok I'm going to hell.







Minato sucks.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 13, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I usually still play them, but I won't lie, I'm half tempted lately to flee on sight.




Yes Flee while you can


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 13, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Yes Flee while you can



Yeah I bet you're a boss with Barbie, huh.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Are you sure you want to go down the road of a Puppeteer?


 I have long since closed my eyes? My only goal is in the darkness 

Seriously though, I've never been a fan of using puppeteers before but at this stage I have pretty much given up on caring who I use or how I play now. Only so many times you can be screwed over while using Mei or Zabuza before you give up trying to play with any rules or morals lol


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 13, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Seriously though, I've never been a fan of using puppeteers before but at this stage I have pretty much given up on caring who I use or how I play now. Only so many times you can be screwed over while using Mei or Zabuza before you give up trying to play with any rules or morals lol



And quite frankly, that's the reality for many Storm players to this day.  You said you never had Generations though, right? Maybe you just need a little more time to hone your skills before you can manage the "work-3x-as-hard" boat.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 13, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> you mad



"Back then, he saw through everything." - Minatroll FC


----------



## Daxter (Apr 13, 2013)

I played a shitload of S3 last night, and I forgot who mentioned it, but that inability to dash someone after they sub is pissing me off more than ever.

Not only did they make subs come back faster and have you consume more chakra per dash in the midst of comboing, but unless you're lucky you're not going to be able to combo/dash people without losing a ton of subs yourself. It's annoying.

I'm also not one to claim it's fault of anyone but myself for losing usually, but something like 5 of my losses last night were due to lag that causes me to get caught in ult/team ults when I _actually had subs to spare_. No amount of jamming the sub button works. I also played a match where there was a nearly 2 second delay (and still won, by some miracle).


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 13, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I played a shitload of S3 last night, and I forgot who mentioned it, but that inability to dash someone after they sub is pissing me off more than ever.
> 
> Not only did they make subs come back faster and have you consume more chakra per dash in the midst of comboing, but unless you're lucky you're not going to be able to combo/dash people without losing a ton of subs yourself. It's annoying.
> 
> I'm also not one to claim it's fault of anyone but myself for losing usually, but something like 5 of my losses last night were due to lag that causes me to get caught in ult/team ults when I _actually had subs to spare_. No amount of jamming the sub button works. I also played a match where there was a nearly 2 second delay (and still won, by some miracle).



That was most likely me. Were those failed dashes in the air? I experienced chakra dash failure usually while undergoing aerial combos. There's hardly a way to assault someone successfully while in the air now without losing your subs. That's why I don't take someone into the skies unless they're out of subs (to which they random gain a new one, where it comes from fuck if I know).


----------



## Iruel (Apr 13, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Yes Flee while you can



Hows it like being Orochimaru's bitch?


----------



## Foxve (Apr 13, 2013)

I just beat 2 neji awakening abusers! Congratulate me!! 


By the way, and I know i'm not the only one to have been taken note of this, but has anyone else noticed how Omoui, Samrui, & Karui aren't in this game? Not as playable characters, not as support characters, and not even as some of the third important  non-playable characters (like Shizune or Ino's dad). In fact, they aren't even referenced or mentioned in the story mode at all. The fucks up wit dat


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 13, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Eh...even with all the fucked up shit in the game its still better then Gens to me.



What do you mean? the combo cancel and continue thing?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 13, 2013)

Look at what Naruto Games From Bandai posted:

"Hey ninjas! I believe we're on the road to a great dlc pack next week......."

Road to Ninja DLC pack hint?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 13, 2013)

Doubtful, Astronaut Naruto is more likely.



Minato Namikaze. said:


> you mad


Mad=/=annoyed over a retarded character.


----------



## Random (Apr 13, 2013)

Foxve said:


> I just beat 2 neji awakening abusers! Congratulate me!!
> 
> 
> By the way, and I know i'm not the only one to have been taken note of this, but has anyone else noticed how Omoui, Samrui, & Karui aren't in this game? Not as playable characters, not as support characters, and not even as some of the third important  non-playable characters (like Shizune or Ino's dad). In fact, they aren't even referenced or mentioned in the story mode at all. The fucks up wit dat



I'm going to assume it's because they don't really do much in the war. Omoi and Karui only participate in little fights, and Samui just gets raped by Kin & Gin. They also didn't do anything significant before the war either. There abilites aren't all that great either (except for omoi's kenjutsu). This lack of performance and ability probably lead to them not have very many fans, and that meant less demand for them to be in the game. 

Darui on the other hand got a good fight in the war and a decent fight before it. He has some really cool abilities and jutsu as well. This means he gained a lot more fans, such as myself, and had more demand for being in the game.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 13, 2013)

Foxve said:


> I just beat 2 neji awakening abusers! Congratulate me!!
> 
> 
> By the way, and I know i'm not the only one to have been taken note of this, but has anyone else noticed how Omoui, Samrui, & Karui aren't in this game? Not as playable characters, not as support characters, and not even as some of the third important  non-playable characters (like Shizune or Ino's dad). In fact, they aren't even referenced or mentioned in the story mode at all. The fucks up wit dat



Yeah.. same goes for Bee's childhood friend on Turtle Island. Maybe it would've been too many character modelling/voice acting for lazy CC2 to do for their rushed game. 



Suigetsu said:


> What do you mean? the combo cancel and continue thing?



Probably the fact that there are more characters, nerfed jutsu, and more battle modes.



Olivia said:


> Look at what Naruto Games From Bandai posted:
> 
> "Hey ninjas! I believe we're on the road to a great dlc pack next week......."
> 
> Road to Ninja DLC pack hint?



Not till we get Sailor Moon Naruto.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> And quite frankly, that's the reality for many Storm players to this day.  *You said you never had Generations though, right?* Maybe you just need a little more time to hone your skills before you can manage the "work-3x-as-hard" boat.


 Yeah I never had / played Generations, I skipped it because the story mode looked rubbish compared to Storm 2 and also because I thought waiting extra time for Storm 3 would be worth it 

I think I am going to stop playing soon as a whole anyway, and I am still hoping to find someone who'll buy it off me for a reasonable price


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 13, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Yeah I never had / played Generations, I skipped it because the story mode looked rubbish compared to Storm 2 and also because I thought waiting extra time for Storm 3 would be worth it
> 
> I think I am going to stop playing soon as a whole anyway, and I am still hoping to find someone who'll buy it off me for a reasonable price



It's always sad to see a fellow Storm-player go. But I know there's no talking you out of this one. Enjoy your remaining time with it, comrade.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you good sir, if one good thing came from the game it's that it encouraged me to visit and post on the forum more 

I'll still hang around the thread most likely anyway, and hopefully I can return to Storm once Gens 2 / Storm 4 come out :33


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 13, 2013)

Man..I do wonder about the next storm game though..

Even though I really like it, this game didn't quite live up to expectations. Neither did Generations for that matter, which is why I skipped it. There's lots of hype, and fans make smart suggestions, but things don't pan out quite as well as they could.

I just wonder what CC2 will do next


----------



## Iruel (Apr 13, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Man..I do wonder about the next storm game though..
> 
> Even though I really like it, this game didn't quite live up to expectations. Neither did Generations for that matter, which is why I skipped it. There's lots of hype, and fans make smart suggestions, but things don't pan out quite as well as they could.
> 
> I just wonder what CC2 will do next


Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations 2.  featuring the following characters to be newly playable.


*Spoiler*: __ 














xD


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 14, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations 2.  featuring the following characters to be newly playable.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No Sasuke, Naruto, Itachi, or any other updated Uchiha?

Well, definitely no buy.


----------



## Random (Apr 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> No Sasuke, Naruto, Itachi, or any other updated Uchiha?
> 
> Well, definitely no buy.



Well, he did say "newly" playable, so I'd assume all of those would be playable.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> No Sasuke, Naruto, *Itachi*, or any other updated Uchiha?
> 
> Well, definitely no buy.



lolwut? hes already been updated to reflect Edo Itachi. what else can they add?
and the Sauce has done nothing new after the EMS Sasuke we have in S3.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 14, 2013)

Well IDK. Sage Naruto with dat cloak only appeared once, but they've refined his moveset with each subsequent game


----------



## Foxve (Apr 14, 2013)

Random said:


> I'm going to assume it's because they don't really do much in the war. Omoi and Karui only participate in little fights, and Samui just gets raped by Kin & Gin. They also didn't do anything significant before the war either. There abilites aren't all that great either (except for omoi's kenjutsu). This lack of performance and ability probably lead to them not have very many fans, and that meant less demand for them to be in the game.
> 
> Darui on the other hand got a good fight in the war and a decent fight before it. He has some really cool abilities and jutsu as well. This means he gained a lot more fans, such as myself, and had more demand for being in the game.



They seriously could have at least mentioned or referenced Omoi, Samui, and Karui regardless of popularity (I seriously doubt Omoi isn't popular). Now because of this colossal fuck up, they won't be able to even put any evidence of them in the next game.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations 2.  featuring the following characters to be newly playable.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Is it bad that seeing those characters would actually get me hyped for the game? 

While it helps that Hayate and Dosu were / are two of my favourite minor characters, I also feel that Part One had plenty of characters who I would really like to see in a game even if only as supports.

Kurenai
Iruka
Konohamaru
Baki
Sound Ninja 4 (though they are a lot more plot relevant of course)
Anko
Ebisu
Hiashi and / or Hizashi Hyuga
Ibiki

I am aware most of those characters have no feats which could make creating movesets for them difficult, but even getting some of them as supports would be pretty awesome


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 14, 2013)

Utakata said:


> lolwut? hes already been updated to reflect Edo Itachi. what else can they add?
> and the Sauce has done nothing new after the EMS Sasuke we have in S3.



Nobody got the sarcasm huh.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 14, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Look at what Naruto Games From Bandai posted:
> 
> "Hey ninjas! I believe we're on the road to a great dlc pack next week......."
> 
> Road to Ninja DLC pack hint?



If it isn't that, please be "You Can Do It!" pack, a.k.a. Team Gai & Naruto sparring costumes. 



Utakata said:


> Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations 2.  featuring the following characters to be newly playable.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well with the exception of Orochimaru's disguise there, I wouldn't mind those additions. Specially the Sound nins.

Now just add the remaining Swordsmen, KinGin, Edo Kages, Choujuro, Ao, Kitsuchi, Pakura, Gari, Sage Kabuto, Madara with his fan, unmasked Tobi/Obito and playable KCM Naruto and I think we're ready. 

Unless we have to count in as well Edo Tensei Hashirama from the recent chapters plus the other Edo Hokages.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2013)

Who gets you people:
First you hate storm 2 cause you cant hit for shit and it's a contest to see who makes the first mistake.
It's a spam of rasengans and similar shenanigans.

Generations comes out, dont know what you guys dont like about it. Now you say you like storm 2.

Who gets you people.

Kin Gin suck, I dont know why people bitch about it.
Trollkage and the 7 swordsmen are the only cool ones.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 14, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations 2.  featuring the following characters to be newly playable.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



only Disguised Orochimaru,Hayate,Dosu,Zaku and the sound 4 make sense.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't understand the logic of these idiots who host tournaments. People pick their characters, we end up having 3 Edo Itachis in the tourney. Instead of making them face each other to kill themselves off, the host spreads them throughout the tournament. 



Suigetsu said:


> Who gets you people:
> First you hate storm 2 cause you cant hit for shit and it's a contest to see who makes the first mistake.
> It's a spam of rasengans and similar shenanigans.
> 
> ...



Are you even reading this thread? No one mentioned anything about liking Storm 2.


----------



## Random (Apr 14, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Who gets you people:
> First you hate storm 2 cause you cant hit for shit and it's a contest to see who makes the first mistake.
> It's a spam of rasengans and similar shenanigans.
> 
> ...



"Who gets you people"? What does that even mean?

I never hated storm 2 because the story mode was awesome and I loved generations because the fighting mechanics were tuned to perfection in my opinion. 

The only storm game I have any real problems with is storm 3 and it isn't because of the left out characters. It's because the last half of the story mode blew, the fighting doesn't feel as smooth as Gens, and so far, they aren't taking advantage of what they could do with the costume packs. There are still some things I like about Storm 3, like the new characters and like two of the fights in story mode. Unfortunately, the cons far outweigh the pros. The only reason I don't go back to Gens is because most of the pre-skip characters I used are in Storm 3 along with the other new characters that I've grown fond of, like Darui and Mifune.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2013)

IMO Storm gens was the best in the series. At least the fighting system was the most polished of all. Only some chars needed minor balances.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 14, 2013)

I tried going back to Storm 2 again, and just 

Those old boss fights are still fun though


----------



## Iruel (Apr 14, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> *IMO Storm gens was the best in the series*. At least the fighting system was the most polished of all. Only some chars needed minor balances.



with the worst story mode.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 14, 2013)

Seems to be that the storms series has progressively been getting worse. CC2 has gone from making a quality game that had both visuals and gameplay to becoming more focused on cinematics(Storm 3 Oh teh cutscenes).  I guess CC2 just came to realize that if they crank out a handful of new characters then people will just buy it regardless.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 14, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I tried going back to Storm 2 again, and just
> 
> Those old boss fights are still fun though



Yeah I played Storm 2 online last night again and was surprised to see people still online in that game.  It really brings back memories though. I was really competitive back then. Maybe a little too competitive..


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't feel it's gotten worse, I just feel they keep drawing their attention in only one area.
Generations was adding new characters and adapting the Storm 1 characters to Storm 2's style neglecting story mode
Storm 3 focused on story mode while neglecting the actual fighting and keeping new characters to a minimum and barely changing new versions of existing characters

What the next game needs to do is give attention to both.


----------



## Random (Apr 14, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I don't feel it's gotten worse, I just feel they keep drawing their attention in only one area.
> Generations was adding new characters and adapting the Storm 1 characters to Storm 2's style neglecting story mode
> Storm 3 focused on story mode while neglecting the actual fighting and keeping new characters to a minimum and barely changing new versions of existing characters
> 
> What the next game needs to do is give attention to both.



In my opinion:

Generations was focused on gameplay mechanics and just used new and old characters as a gimmick. Which is why the gameplay was good, but the story wasn't much (though I still liked it more than the anime ).

Storm 2 was more focused on Story and less on gameplay, which is why the story was pretty awesome and the gameplay was still a pretty broken.

Storm 3 was just focused on being dramatic, which is why certain parts of the story had a lot of feeling or flashiness put into them, put the story itself was done all wrong.Then they just threw in some characters and extra features and hoped it satisfied the fans.

Storm 4 will follow the trend of focusing on one part and neglecting the rest.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 14, 2013)

Generations wasn't anything but a huge scam. Surprised their theft worked so well.


----------



## Random (Apr 14, 2013)

It wasn't really a scam if you knew what you were getting into. I knew it was just a gimmick, but I enjoyed being able to play as shippuden and pre-shippuden characters. I got what I wanted out of that game, so it was a good purchase for me.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 14, 2013)

Random said:


> It wasn't really a scam if you knew what you were getting into. I knew it was just a gimmick, but I enjoyed being able to play as shippuden and pre-shippuden characters. I got what I wanted out of that game, so it was a good purchase for me.



Don't get me wrong, it was interesting and fun to play, that's for sure. But if you _really_ think about what you're getting out of the game, it's everything you've already paid for.

PTS characters were copied & pasted from Storm 1, characters from Storm 2 were copied and pasted into the game as well. And CC2 shouting their hubbub about "kages being playable!" were just models they've already made for Storm 3. I bet you Storm 3 was in production before Generations was even convoluted into an idea. Then CC2 tried to water down their recycling by adding a very horrible Story Mode with distractions of Studio Pierrot's animation. Making something out of nothing and paying the full price of $60 for something you already have.. It was pretty much a scam. It was for a good cause.. but still a scam.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 14, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> *Negatives:*
> *Overly long Story mode cutscenes*


um nope ,that a awesome ting.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Don't get me wrong, it was interesting and fun to play, that's for sure. But if you _really_ think about what you're getting out of the game, it's everything you've already paid for.
> 
> PTS characters were copied & pasted from Storm 1, characters from Storm 2 were copied and pasted into the game as well. And CC2 shouting their hubbub about "kages being playable!" were just models they've already made for Storm 3. I bet you Storm 3 was in production before Generations was even convoluted into an idea. Then CC2 tried to water down their recycling by adding a very horrible Story Mode with distractions of Studio Pierrot's animation. Making something out of nothing and paying the full price of $60 for something you already have.. It was pretty much a scam. It was for a good cause.. but still a scam.



I share the feelings with Aeiou. Generations was just Storm 2.5. Generations basically had no story (I mean it was just panels with voice overs and a few animated cutscenes) However if you purchased this game and are complaining about it. It should have been painfully clear that it was just to milk the Naruto franchise. 

One thing that I would like to make note of that would be great for future Storm series. When you do past events like the time line in 3 they should have old boss battles. Some were so much fun (Naruto vs Bunta, Naruto vs Gaara, Sannin Showdown etc)


----------



## Iruel (Apr 15, 2013)

If they ever redid part I Storm 2/3 style:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Team 7 VS Kakashi boss
Kakashi/Naruto/Sasuke VS Zabuza boss
Kakashi VS Zabuza boss
Naruto/Sasuke VS Haku boss
Grass Orochimaru VS Team 7 boss
Team 7/Lee/Team 10 VS Sound 3 boss
Naruto VS Neji boss
Sasuke VS Gaara boss
Asuma vs Sound-nin mob battle
Naruto/Gamabunta VS Gaara/Shukaku boss
Hiruzen VS Hashirama, Tobirama, and Orochimaru boss
Kakashi/Asuma/Kurenai VS Itachi/Kisame boss
Sasuke VS Itachi boss
Jiraiya/Tsunade VS Orochimaru boss
Naruto VS Kabuto boss
Choji VS Jirobo boss
Neji VS Kidomaru boss
Kankuro/Kiba VS Sakon boss
Temari/Shikamaru VS Tayuya boss
Gaara/Lee VS Kimimaro boss
Naruto VS Sasuke VOTE boss


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 15, 2013)

Generations is a $20 game, nuff said 

But I do kinda miss some of the stages from that game. Don't know why they were taken out :L


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> um nope ,that a awesome ting.



The in-game cutscenes suck. Storm 1 Ougi style cutscenes for all cutscenes would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Random (Apr 15, 2013)

Klue said:


> The in-game cutscenes suck. Storm 1 Ougi style cutscenes for all cutscenes would be pretty awesome.



In game cutscenes are pretty awesome in my opinion. It tells the story, which is what a "story" mode is supposed to be. Not just, "blah blah blah" fight "blah blah blah" fight. It puts actual feeling into the game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2013)

Wtf. The "Last Battle" is just plain bs. How do you keep your life at 60%? Son Gohan and the butterfly bijuu are spamming projectiles like theres no tomorrow. I only got A rank after trying thrice in like 2hrs.


----------



## Kid (Apr 15, 2013)

Also when minato performs his Rajin Level 2 , you can't hit him until the shuriken is gone

Tefuck


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't know why I still bother with ranked man.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 15, 2013)

^ If you avoid Ranked, you're just going to have to deal with the bullshit in Player

People have gone so far as to hack during tournaments now.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 15, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> That was most likely me. Were those failed dashes in the air? I experienced chakra dash failure usually while undergoing aerial combos. There's hardly a way to assault someone successfully while in the air now without losing your subs. That's why I don't take someone into the skies unless they're out of subs (to which they random gain a new one, where it comes from fuck if I know).



Failed dashes period. Sometimes I just jump in place repeatedly, but something that always fails is stopping a combo in time to dash when someone subs out of it. Unless they're really slow or you predict ahead when they'll sub, you will never get to them before they dash you back. Basically it becomes a pattern of sub for sub until the person who hit first wastes the other guy's subs and he himself is down to one. It does happen similarly in the air too. You can't have an air combo battle easily because you will never dash them back in time, so it's a wasted sub if you try, and vice versa.


I've noticed something odd and I wonder if anyone else has. Is it just me or does Tenten suffer a glitch in which she doesn't gain subs sometimes?

I was playing this poor guy a few days back and I was owning him by a huge margin, but the poor kid's subs refused to come back for a very long time. I even backed off and ran around till they came back to be fair about it.
Then, when I was playing 1010 the day before, it did something similar, the subs came back unusually sluggishly.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 15, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> ^ If you avoid Ranked, you're just going to have to deal with the bullshit in Player
> 
> People have gone so far as to hack during tournaments now.


They do?


----------



## Vash (Apr 15, 2013)

What do you mean they have hacked tournament mode?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 15, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Failed dashes period. Sometimes I just jump in place repeatedly, but something that always fails is stopping a combo in time to dash when someone subs out of it. Unless they're really slow or you predict ahead when they'll sub, you will never get to them before they dash you back. Basically it becomes a pattern of sub for sub until the person who hit first wastes the other guy's subs and he himself is down to one. It does happen similarly in the air too. You can't have an air combo battle easily because you will never dash them back in time, so it's a wasted sub if you try, and vice versa.
> 
> 
> I've noticed something odd and I wonder if anyone else has. Is it just me or does Tenten suffer a glitch in which she doesn't gain subs sometimes?
> ...



Yep, I've experienced it on the ground a few times as well (mostly in the air though). Another annoying glitch/problem is with Yagura's dashing. Usually when you dash your opponent, they'll stumble back and do that recoil animation as if they got hit and then you can start attacking. With Yagura though, after dashing, he doesn't attack in time and by the time you start, your opponent can already block. Had this happen to me many times.. I've only noticed it with Yagura so far.

As for the Tenten thing, I haven't really noticed that as many people don't use Tenten against me. Wish they would use someone like her instead of those OP bitches they keep choosing.



Skywalker said:


> They do?





Jak said:


> What do you mean they have hacked tournament mode?



Yeah.. I entered this tournament one time and while in the lobby, everyone there had blue connection bars, meaning everything was good. During the first match before the battle starts, the "Transferring" label comes.. but it stood there for about a minute until it says there was a "Transmission Error", and returns back to the Tournament screen, with the bottom user of the bracket being automatically disqualified. Seemed normal, it happens. But this continued to happen _every single match_ with the bottom user in the bracket being disqualified. Of course, the host is at the very top of all those brackets, and when facing me in the finals we got another transmission error with the bottom bracket (me) being disqualified. Obviously something was up so I messaged the host to "Stop fucking hacking" and he replied admittingly back with "lmao :**)". 

A few minutes later I saw this guy hosting another tournament, and while reading his information I realized he's been in over 500 battles while winning around 450 championships. Any time I see something like that, I know some stupid shit is going to go down in a tourney. I don't understand how people can actually have fucking fun doing this.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 15, 2013)

You know you're winning at life when the only way you can get your jollies is to hack a Naruto game online :ignoramus


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks to the fact I was born yesterday I finally have storm 3, no time to play yet tho. Late night training it is i guess.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 15, 2013)

I swear I saw you playing storm 3 yesterday.

Which one of you has a PSN named Jovernal, by the way?


----------



## Algol (Apr 15, 2013)

Odd question, but do people play it online a lot any more? I tried playing online the other night (last Wednesday), and there was only one person hosting a non-ranked, casual match. And when i searched for other things with the servers, I got like no hits.

Well, it was around 4am so maybe that's why, but also I haven't beaten the game yet. I am just on the Danzo part (stopped so I can finish the semester before I dive into the full game), so maybe because I didn't beat it, and don't have a full-character roster or something, I found like no one to play with... maybe?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 15, 2013)

Algol said:


> Odd question, but do people play it online a lot any more? I tried playing online the other night (last Wednesday), and there was only one person hosting a non-ranked, casual match. And when i searched for other things with the servers, I got like no hits.
> 
> Well, it was around 4am so maybe that's why, but also I haven't beaten the game yet. I am just on the Danzo part (stopped so I can finish the semester before I dive into the full game), so maybe because I didn't beat it, and don't have a full-character roster or something, I found like no one to play with... maybe?



Nah, usually online is bustling with assholes people searching/creating Ranked, Player, Endless, and Tournaments. Sometimes it's a little dry, but that's if you're playing at odd times. 4 AM would do that for you..


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 16, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I was in a tournament like that awhile ago, I didn't know what it was though. 

Assholes.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 16, 2013)

Kimmimaru as a support is getting really annoying. Its always kimmimaru now with neji... The shit is that in combo's its freaking hard to hit kimi he just keeps on going. He should of been nerfed like hidan. 

OH and nagato and Eternal mangekyou sasuke... >_>


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 16, 2013)

It's a bit annoying that so many play with him, but it can be outdone.

I've found that using a Fake-Out tactic can help with those kinds of supports


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 16, 2013)

i just use the guard break in hope he use kimmi so he can waste it xD works sometimes :/


----------



## Olivia (Apr 16, 2013)

From what I hear, the costumes are Road to Ninja Hinata, Road to Ninja Sasuke, Prime Jiraiya, Prime Tsunade, Prime Orochimaru, Anbu Kakashi, and Anbu Yamato. I might be missing one (as it hasn't released for PS3 yet) but this seems like a awesome DLC pack.

EDIT: Forgot Alive Madara.


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 16, 2013)

Holy fucking shit that's the actual pack



This one is really, really good. Jesus.

This guy has some videos of it:


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 16, 2013)

While this is the best costume pack so far I'm a little sad at the lack of . But maybe she'll be in a different collection. I'm surprised to see multiple themes together in one pack too, a pleasant surprise mind you and I hope we get more like this. In fact it's a good way to pack ending costumes together.


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 16, 2013)

That being said I do wonder how long we'll get DLC for.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 16, 2013)

Prime Sannin 

Now if only their movesets had been updated...


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 16, 2013)

Holy crap man, this is easily the best DLC pack yet. Sannin outfits, ANBU and RtN all in one pack is certainly something I wasn't expecting, but it's damn awesome :amazed


----------



## Alaude (Apr 16, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Prime Sannin
> 
> Now if only their movesets had been updated...



Sadly they are not updated


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 16, 2013)

General Mael Radec said:


> Kimmimaru as a support is getting really annoying. Its always kimmimaru now with neji... The shit is that in combo's its freaking hard to hit kimi he just keeps on going. He should of been nerfed like hidan.
> 
> OH and nagato and Eternal mangekyou sasuke... >_>



Yep. Very annoying. The only supports I see online are: Kimmimaro, War Neji, Edo Itachi, Edo Nagato, EMS Sasuke, and Madara.

What I find to be really unfair on CC2's part, is that Sasuke's Amaterasu hits you twice if you sub, but they nerfed Haku's jutsu that hits you twice. It's like they're purposely dumbing everything down just to make OP characters more OP.



Alaude said:


> Sadly they are not updated



Unfortunately, so I doubt those characters are going to be used any more than they were before this DLC. It's a shame too, Orochimaru would definitely be used more if they gave him his Storm 1 jutsu with his Kusanagi Sword, which is ironically in Story Mode for Storm 3, but not online.


----------



## Kid (Apr 16, 2013)

True

They should fix the fucking movesets

Seriously Edo Itachi with the same fucking moveset like the other 2 itachis :|

Also Hashirama and Jiraiya are too damn slow which is very disappointing cause they are awesome characters


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 16, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Yep. Very annoying. The only supports I see online are: Kimmimaro, War Neji, Edo Itachi, Edo Nagato, EMS Sasuke, and Madara.
> 
> What I find to be really unfair on CC2's part, is that Sasuke's Amaterasu hits you twice if you sub, but they nerfed Haku's jutsu that hits you twice. It's like they're purposely dumbing everything down just to make OP characters more OP.
> 
> ...



the same with tsunade's creation rebirth. why do they do this to us?  the sanins are like my favourite characters and they have such shit movesets, it's hard to use them online.


----------



## Vash (Apr 16, 2013)

I told myself I wouldn't buy the DLC packs due to the fact they can't be seen by people who don't own them... But there's no way I'm not buying this pack. Dat Sannin and Anbu Kakashi/Yamato, so awesome 

suck it dax, imma be prime tsunade


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Apr 16, 2013)

Tsunade and Yamato are soooo good.Its making my pussy wet


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 16, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Yep. Very annoying. The only supports I see online are: Kimmimaro, War Neji, Edo Itachi, Edo Nagato, EMS Sasuke, and Madara.
> 
> What I find to be really unfair on CC2's part, is that Sasuke's Amaterasu hits you twice if you sub, but they nerfed Haku's jutsu that hits you twice. It's like they're purposely dumbing everything down just to make OP characters more OP.


Yeah, those are the most common supports and I dislike it when people use the same 2 supports for every team!

Yeah and sasuke's amataratsu breaks through everything and then engulfs and entire area, and on top of that its pretty quick. They should of completely change the moveset of those characters that where barley used in generations to estimulate players to use them. If I didnt use orochimaru in generations then why am I going to use him in ninja storm 3 if hes the same? 

I used haku in generation but they made him more shit than what he used to be...


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 16, 2013)

I've actually found Tsunade to be a pretty decent character. I prefer close combat anyway so her style suits my way of playing, but I do quite well when I do use her. Just the other day I beat a Madara player with her and barely had any health taken at all.

Still, it disappoints me with Jiraiya and Orochimaru. They are part of the legendary Sannin and Jiraiya especially had specific powers that were showcased in the series like Sage Mode that made him a badass. On the Storm games though he's pretty useless because he's ridiculously slow and has barely (if any) redeeming features to make up for it. It's no surprise really that everyone just chooses Naruto or Minato if they want a Rasengan user


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 16, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> the same with tsunade's creation rebirth. why do they do this to us?  the sanins are like my favourite characters and they have such shit movesets, it's hard to use them online.



I just don't understand their logic. This isn't the first time.. this has been going on since Storm 2, where Jiraiya's SM was amazingly powerful in Story Mode.. and then they just dumb it down ridiculously online, while Susano users are allowed to roam rampant, so 'balancing' can't be their excuse.



Jak said:


> *I told myself I wouldn't buy the DLC packs due to the fact they can't be seen by people who don't own them*... But there's no way I'm not buying this pack. Dat Sannin and Anbu Kakashi/Yamato, so awesome
> 
> suck it dax, imma be prime tsunade



You can't see other people's DLC online? When did they say this? 



General Mael Radec said:


> Yeah, those are the most common supports and I dislike it when people use the same 2 supports for every team!
> 
> Yeah and sasuke's amataratsu breaks through everything and then engulfs and entire area, and on top of that its pretty quick. They should of completely change the moveset of those characters that where barley used in generations to estimulate players to use them. If I didnt use orochimaru in generations then why am I going to use him in ninja storm 3 if hes the same?
> 
> I used haku in generation but they made him more shit than what he used to be...



I hated what they did to Sasuke. It makes me believe Kishimoto really did help CC2 with their games, because the amount of dicksucking he's getting is really Kishimoto-level. Neji's Palm Rotation is supposed to block virtually everything, but when Sasuke uses Amaterasu against him, it gets through. I really can't tell who's is worse; Sasuke's or Itachi's. Sasuke's is fast and hits you twice, but god fucking damnit Itachi's tracking/range and duration...

Also Haku was brought down to shit from Generations (surprisingly I'm still kicking ass with him). I just find it really unfair on CC2'S part to downgrade Haku's techniques, but leave other character's exactly the same (Sasuke's case). Even going so far as to give other character's Haku's tilt, except making it 10x as better (Yugito).



Kamen Rider said:


> I've actually found Tsunade to be a pretty decent character. I prefer close combat anyway so her style suits my way of playing, but I do quite well when I do use her. Just the other day I beat a Madara player with her and barely had any health taken at all.
> 
> Still, it disappoints me with Jiraiya and Orochimaru. They are part of the legendary Sannin and Jiraiya especially had specific powers that were showcased in the series like Sage Mode that made him a badass. On the Storm games though he's pretty useless because he's ridiculously slow and has barely (if any) redeeming features to make up for it. It's no surprise really that everyone just chooses Naruto or Minato if they want a Rasengan user



You know, Kamen. I never got the chance to fight you since getting Storm 3. What's your PSN, let me spar with you at least once before you leave the franchise forever.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 16, 2013)

Those new DLC costumes are awesome.

Especially Before Death Madara and Road to Ninja Hinata


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 16, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You know, Kamen. I never got the chance to fight you since getting Storm 3. What's your PSN, let me spar with you at least once before you leave the franchise forever.


 I really wish I could, it would be nice fighting someone other than the dickhead randoms in ranked, but alas I only have it on the 360


----------



## Iruel (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Holy fucking shit that's the actual pack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Its great that they read our minds regarding the "Sannin Era" costumes and gaves us some canon outfits.  I'll post the vids right away here:

[YOUTUBE]WgUqG8fWWFg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]SbOU5jbfrAg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]tdtmvgdmiYw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]TQse2KYomrA[/YOUTUBE]

Agreed that Jiraiya needs some work on his movesets. That or they should just give us Sage Jiraiya just like we have Sage Naruto in the roster. 



Gaiash said:


> While this is the best costume pack so far I'm a little sad at the lack of . But maybe she'll be in a different collection. I'm surprised to see multiple themes together in one pack too, a pleasant surprise mind you and I hope we get more like this. In fact it's a good way to pack ending costumes together.



I could see RtN Ino and maybe Menma in the future...I think those two are the other RtN characters that stand out the most, well besides Kushina with the Chuunin jacket flack, but she isn't playable here so it is not possible.

Though who knows, maybe we could end up someday with the RtN characters as actual ones. You know, with their own personalities and movesets. Well at least that would fit Menma's case. 

Now all that is left is to have a pack consisting of Team Gai & Naruto with the dojo sparring clothes.



Scizor said:


> Those new DLC costumes are awesome.
> 
> Especially Before Death Madara and Road to Ninja Hinata



Yeah.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 16, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> I really wish I could, it would be nice fighting someone other than the dickhead randoms in ranked, but alas I only have it on the 360



hey mate, ill play ya


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 16, 2013)

I honestly can't decide which outfit(s) I like most, but damn, watching that video with Madara made me realise how awesome even that is. Even though Edo Madara is good, I always thought it would be nice to be able to use him pre Edo Tensei

@Utakata: Thanks! My GT is  CM Sasuke   

Also, I can't play atm, but if you ever see me online playing the game feel free to send me an invite and I'll definitely accept


----------



## Iruel (Apr 16, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> I honestly can't decide which outfit(s) I like most, but damn, watching that video with Madara made me realise how awesome even that is. Even though Edo Madara is good, I always thought it would be nice to be able to use him pre Edo Tensei
> 
> @Utakata: Thanks! My GT is  CM Sasuke
> 
> Also, I can't play atm, but if you ever see me online playing the game feel free to send me an invite and I'll definitely accept



fersure! 

alive Madara with Rinnegan/Mokuton is a little weird though..


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 16, 2013)

You know what... I'd go so far as to say that Madara isn't OP. imo he's one of the best characters CC2 made in terms of balancing an exceptionally strong person from the manga. His jutsu was made in a way of balance. It doesn't explode outwards until the end of it's technique. Also it doesn't burst, giving it the range it does even when it hits you. His combos have a lot of range, but they're not too fast. Also his Awakening.. he gets points automatically for not using Susano predominantly. Yeah.. his awakening has Susano and it can be exploited, but it's not absolute, like Itachi and Sasuke's. It's an awakening, so it's supposed to be powerful. He's strong, but balanced in a way. He's high-tier, but not god-tier like he could have been if CC2 sucked his dick like they suck Itachi's/Sasuke's..

I've been pointing out a lot of flaws with these characters but I gotta call out some good things they do as well. So kudos to CC2 for this one.  Fuck Madara as a support, though


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 16, 2013)

^ I have to agree with that. Before the game came out I was expecting him to be one of the most hax and overused characters in the game, but instead he's surprisingly more well balanced (which I suspect is also why he is used less than some of the truly OP characters).

The one thing that annoys me fighting Madara is that whenever he starts his combos the game starts slowing down. I don't know if it happens to everyone, but the lag is definitely noticeable once he starts. Aside from that though I don't have many problems when dealing with him.

By far the most annoying is fucking EMS Sasuke. His Enton makes me rage (whoever decided it should hit twice so it gets you even when subbing is a prick), and of course he has the most annoying Susanoo as well. Don't get me wrong, Itachi's Susanoo is very good too as is his Amaterasu, but I'll take it anyday over Sasuke and his.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 16, 2013)

Jak said:


> I told myself I wouldn't buy the DLC packs due to the fact they can't be seen by people who don't own them... But there's no way I'm not buying this pack. Dat Sannin and Anbu Kakashi/Yamato, so awesome
> 
> suck it dax, imma be prime tsunade



NO. JUST NO. NO YOU MAY NOT.






NO.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 16, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I hated what they did to Sasuke. It makes me believe Kishimoto really did help CC2 with their games, because the amount of dicksucking he's getting is really Kishimoto-level. Neji's Palm Rotation is supposed to block virtually everything, but when Sasuke uses Amaterasu against him, it gets through. I really can't tell who's is worse; Sasuke's or Itachi's. Sasuke's is fast and hits you twice, but god fucking damnit Itachi's tracking/range and duration...
> 
> Also Haku was brought down to shit from Generations (surprisingly I'm still kicking ass with him). I just find it really unfair on CC2'S part to downgrade Haku's techniques, but leave other character's exactly the same (Sasuke's case). Even going so far as to give other character's Haku's tilt, except making it 10x as better (Yugito).



Itachi's amateratsu is better than sasuke's. It's a freaking heat seeking missle and it breaks through everything. Not even awakening Taka sasuke's amateratsu isint that good and hes in awakening(his has lower range if im correct). Oh and that susanoo... you can get hit with sasuke's susanoo, if you try to sub you freaking appear in mid air. its a lose/lose situacion.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 16, 2013)

On the bright side, that Amaterasu will go out if you just block. Tis what I usually do.


----------



## Vash (Apr 16, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You can't see other people's DLC online? When did they say this?



Yeah I only realized it myself a few weeks ago. If the person you're fighting against doesn't own the DLC your character is wearing then it wont show up for them. Instead they will see your character in their regular clothes.

Its the reason I held off from buying the DLC lol.



Daxter said:


> NO. JUST NO. NO YOU MAY NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 16, 2013)

Also, is it just me, or does the Hidden Rain Village look better than every other level in the game? 

I don't know if its the lighting or what, but everything just looks a bit nicer here.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 16, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> On the bright side, that Amaterasu will go out if you just block. Tis what I usually do.



Like blocking is an option in the heat of the moment... Try doing that while they have Edo Itachi as a support, you'll guard break every 10 seconds.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 16, 2013)

lol there is no difference between edo madara and alive madara during gameplay


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 16, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Like blocking is an option in the heat of the moment... Try doing that while they have Edo Itachi as a support, you'll guard break every 10 seconds.



Yeah, I'm still wondering why they nerfed the guard of all things

In a game where they decided to add _more_ powerhouses and giants..


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh I remembered! Young kakashi's raikiri. It isint that dificult to deal with once your aware but still is freaking annoying. So fast and it can practicly be done while your hitting his guard. ranting is fun xD


----------



## Iruel (Apr 16, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> lol there is no difference between edo madara and alive madara during gameplay


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 16, 2013)

After playing this game extensively, I have a number of comments, positive or negative, on certain aspects of the game.

*1.* Edo Itachi's special jutsu, Amaterasu. Why in the fuck did CC2 see it fit to have it function like a homing device, let alone one that lasts near ten seconds? Even if you chakra-dash past said Amaterasu, it will still pursue, forcing you to retreat until it dissipates.
*2.* War Naruto's alternate ultimate, Sage Art: Massive Rasengan Mega Barrage. This thing is damn useful (tests your opponent's guard briefly) and it gives you some range, allowing spare time to charge chakra. It's also satisfying as hell to land.
*3.* Anime flashbacks coupled with ultimates are fantastic. Welcomed addition to the franchise.
*4.* Ring-out really adds a bit a realism to the match. Although invisible walls being fractured and broken isn't exactly grounded, it works similarly to environmental destruction - something I hope to see in future iterations, especially with next-gen hardware.
*5. *Nagato is a great counter to Susano'o users. His 'Asura: Distance' cannon is strong as hell.
*6.* I enjoyed using all iterations of Naruto. His combos are flashy, impressive-looking (particularly with the tag-team aspect involving Shadow Clones) and Rasengans are always appreciated. This works especially in NTCM Naruto's case, each blow of which really feel like they have a sense of impact. 
*7.* Story mode is pretty shit. Skipped out on several major battles (Nagato/Itachi vs Jinchuuriki Duo) and the final battle is just excruciating to play.
*8.* Susano'o flat-out brings the game's framerate to a screeching halt, and they're not much fun to fight against, either. EMS Sasuke's version is a paragon of this flaw. That reminds me: giant Awakenings like Bijuu/Susano'o are literally impossible to substitute against, you sub right in the trajectory of their next attack, in the middle of a combo. Why is this?


----------



## Random (Apr 16, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> lol there is no difference between edo madara and alive madara during gameplay



It isn't really a change to be noticed during gameplay. It's only really going to be noticeable at the character select,during his ougi, and during win animation.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 17, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> After playing this game extensively, I have a number of comments, positive or negative, on certain aspects of the game.
> 
> *1.* Edo Itachi's special jutsu, Amaterasu. Why in the fuck did CC2 see it fit to have it function like a homing device, let alone one that lasts near ten seconds? Even if you chakra-dash past said Amaterasu, it will still pursue, forcing you to retreat until it dissipates.
> *2.* War Naruto's alternate ultimate, Sage Art: Massive Rasengan Mega Barrage. This thing is damn useful (tests your opponent's guard briefly) and it gives you some range, allowing spare time to charge chakra. It's also satisfying as hell to land.
> ...



I skipped most part in the story becuase i already knew what was going to happen xD But yeah susanoo ans itachi's jutsu are pretty gay. you can block itachi's jutsu but it would just give you opponent time to charge chakra and what not. Its bad either way.


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 17, 2013)

So, I just bought the new set as my first Naruto DLC! 

However, as we all know, the 72p price is somewhat offset from the fact you have to add money in ?5 installments into PSN. 

There's nothing else I would really want so can anyone tell me if any other of the costumes feel worth it.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 17, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> So, I just bought the new set as my first Naruto DLC!
> 
> However, as we all know, the 72p price is somewhat offset from the fact you have to add money in ?5 installments into PSN.
> 
> There's nothing else I would really want so can anyone tell me if any other of the costumes feel worth it.


I'd say wait a little bit. They might release more DLC costumes you'd like more than a pack you thought was just ok.


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 17, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I'd say wait a little bit. They might release more DLC costumes you'd like more than a pack you thought was just ok.


Good advice, my friend! 

At the moment though I would really like a more 'evil' looking Naruto. RTN Sasuke is a fantastic 'what if' to Sasuke staying in the village and I absolutely love that.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 17, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Good advice, my friend!
> 
> At the moment though I would really like a more 'evil' looking Naruto. RTN Sasuke is a fantastic 'what if' to Sasuke staying in the village and I absolutely love that.


Agreed. Menma or an Akatsuki cloak would be neat "evil" Naruto ideas.


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 17, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Agreed. Menma or an Akatsuki cloak would be neat "evil" Naruto ideas.



Young Hiruzen is pretty much guaranteed at this point (as he is in-game) and maybe Edo Hashirama and Edo Tobirama.

I'd like an Akatsuki pack for 'good' characters. Akatsuki Kakashi, Naruto, Sakura, Tsunada, Shikamaru, etc..

Also cloaks for Taka please? Including a non-Akatsuki cloaked Sasuke (just remove the clouds, couldn't be too hard)


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 17, 2013)

Any kind of cloak for some of the characters would be nice.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> After playing this game extensively, I have a number of comments, positive or negative, on certain aspects of the game.
> 
> *1.* Edo Itachi's special jutsu, Amaterasu. Why in the fuck did CC2 see it fit to have it function like a homing device, let alone one that lasts near ten seconds? Even if you chakra-dash past said Amaterasu, it will still pursue, forcing you to retreat until it dissipates.
> *2.* War Naruto's alternate ultimate, Sage Art: Massive Rasengan Mega Barrage. This thing is damn useful (tests your opponent's guard briefly) and it gives you some range, allowing spare time to charge chakra. It's also satisfying as hell to land.
> ...



This x1000000000000. I don't fucking understand that logic. They go so far as to fix that _exact_ problem with Susano from Gens (making them sub in different locations now), but they leave the same fucking problem with their victims. Who's the genius making modifications on these games? I think that's the real person we need to bash and criticize.

If you want to raise your blood pressure, just play the Storm series.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2013)

Does this make Storm 2 > Storm 3?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been pretty silent about the Taka Akatsuki cloaks (and the non-Akatsuki ones they wore in the Kage Summit) but I would rather prefer those costumes than an Akatsuki cloak DLC pack for the good guys, it's just how I feel.

Juugo does need an update for his Awakening.



Gaiash said:


> Agreed. Menma or an Akatsuki cloak would be neat "evil" Naruto ideas.



If we ever get Menma I wonder if we'll get two versions:   and . I prefer Menma for an "evil Naruto" idea.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Does this make Storm 2 > Storm 3?



Nothing will ever make Storm 2 > anything mechanic-wise.

I still think Storm 2's storymode was superior to Storm 3's, though. No Boss Battle got me excited in Storm 3. Not one. Almost every boss battle was compelling in Storm 2, though.


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 17, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Does this make Storm 2 > Storm 3?


The problem isn't that it's worse than Storm 2 but we're already bored of Storm 2 and this doesn't add anything new enough to keep people interested again and the new stuff it does add can be quite questionable (As for how, ask people who clearly analyse this game a lot more than me, e.g. Aeiou). 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I've been pretty silent about the Taka Akatsuki cloaks (and the non-Akatsuki ones they wore in the Kage Summit) but I would rather prefer those costumes than an Akatsuki cloak DLC pack for the good guys, it's just how I feel.
> 
> Juugo does need an update for his Awakening.
> 
> If we ever get Menma I wonder if we'll get two versions:   and . I prefer Menma for an "evil Naruto" idea.


Fair dos mate, I just don't use Juugo, Karin and Suigetsu enough to make it a priority.

Then again, I may use them more if they got a cool update.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> The problem isn't that it's worse than Storm 2 but we're already bored of Storm 2 and this doesn't add anything new enough to keep people interested again and the new stuff it does add can be quite questionable *(As for how, ask people who clearly analyse this game a lot more than me, e.g. Aeiou).*



I cannot comprehend the true form of Jaruka's attack.
​


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 17, 2013)

Something odd happened earlier during a game against someone using Itachi, and while it was a little amusing, I am curious if it has ever happened to someone else.

As I said, they were using Itachi while I was using the Second Hokage. The person I was playing against seemed to love using his tilt even more than most other people, but that's when the odd thing happened (well twice anyway).

On both occasions I was standing pretty close to Itachi and blocking when he used his tilt, but for some reason instead of just pushing me along a short distance while Itachi continued it literally teleported Tobirama to the other side of the stage and put a massive gap in between us.

I have played against loads of Itachi players (and Tobirama is my most used character), but never once has it happened to me before, and yet this time it happened twice in the one game 

I know Tobirama can use space-time techniques in the Manga, but I didn't know he could use them (and activate them by himself) during the middle of a game of Storm 3


----------



## Daxter (Apr 17, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> After playing this game extensively, I have a number of comments, positive or negative, on certain aspects of the game.
> 
> 
> *5. *Nagato is a great counter to Susano'o users. His 'Asura: Distance' cannon is strong as hell.




Nagato is a great counter to everything. It's no suprise he can take down a Susano'o.



> *7.* Story mode is pretty shit. Skipped out on several major battles (Nagato/Itachi vs Jinchuuriki Duo) and the final battle is just excruciating to play.




Preach it baby, preach.



> *8.* Susano'o flat-out brings the game's framerate to a screeching halt, and they're not much fun to fight against, either. EMS Sasuke's version is a paragon of this flaw. That reminds me: giant Awakenings like Bijuu/Susano'o are literally impossible to substitute against, you sub right in the trajectory of their next attack, in the middle of a combo. Why is this?




Because like Kishi, CC2 love them some Uchiha dick. Giant awakenings are not so bad unless they're Susano'o. I kick the shit out of them most of the time unless they're spamming or are Susano'o, though I understand you don't exactly sub far. Big awakenings now sub to the side, but I reckon the little guys should sub behind the big ones.

However, the subbing right in the middle of a combo is some ridiculous bullshit glitch that affects you during all parts of your match and I rather hate it myself. It leads to both mid-combo ults and also mid combo sub wasting, both of which are bad depending which side of these you're on at the time.


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 17, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I cannot comprehend the true form of Jaruka's attack.
> ​



You overestimate my subtlety.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Something odd happened earlier during a game against someone using Itachi, and while it was a little amusing, I am curious if it has ever happened to someone else.
> 
> As I said, they were using Itachi while I was using the Second Hokage. The person I was playing against seemed to love using his tilt even more than most other people, but that's when the odd thing happened (well twice anyway).
> 
> ...



Happens to me all the time. Although it's frequent with Itachi's tilt, I've had it happen against different characters. It's one of  those non-bothersome glitches that we can co-exist with. Gives you some breathing air too



Jaruka said:


> You overestimate my subtlety.



Maybe...


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 17, 2013)

^ Ah so it's not just my game then, that's something at least haha.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 17, 2013)

Madara before death is awesome.


----------



## Kid (Apr 17, 2013)

I want new movesets


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 17, 2013)

Kid said:


> I want new movesets



We've been dreaming for that since the later days of Storm 2, my friend.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 17, 2013)

Kid said:


> I want new movesets


Welcome to the club. It's gonna be a long stay, I'll get the coffee and doughnuts.


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 17, 2013)

Kid said:


> I want new movesets


Don't be so ridiculous.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 17, 2013)

You aren't supposed to want new movesets, you're supposed to want costumes!


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Welcome to the club. It's gonna be a long stay, I'll get the coffee and doughnuts.



And this people, is the reason why we all have turned into this:



Guess how long we've been eating doughnuts to become like this


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 17, 2013)

Where is cheerleader Ino? 

Shaggy Kiba and Scooby Akamaru? 

NO BUY


----------



## Alicia (Apr 17, 2013)

Where is spiral hero simon costume? 

where is kamina and yoko costume? 

NO BUY


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 17, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Shaggy Kiba and Scooby Akamaru?


You're joking but that is the best idea I've ever heard for a Naruto game.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 











we neeeeeddd this as a costume pack Dx


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 18, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Any kind of cloak for some of the characters would be nice.



Like for Taka members?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 18, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Where is spiral hero simon costume?
> 
> where is kamina and yoko costume?
> 
> NO BUY


I love you for this.



Suigetsu said:


> Like for Taka members?


No, other characters.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I love you for this.
> 
> No, other characters.



but they really should tho especially poor Jugo


----------



## Random (Apr 18, 2013)

Utakata said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did they bring Hidan back?


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

Random said:


> When did they bring Hidan back?



actually, it was some kinda clone recreated by Kabuto, not the original Hidan in an anime filler. (still, i think it'd be a cool costume to have; maybe give him Edo eyes and the maroon Edo-Akatsuki outfit.)


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 18, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I love you for this.
> 
> No, other characters.



So it's cool to have Jugo going around with his Prisioner Pajamas?


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Apr 18, 2013)

How is it that every time I think of use my man, Mifune, to try and rock a tournament I always end having a damn ART user show up. Mifune can't fight a ranged fight equal to start with( and i suck a dealing with them myself) so what kinda god is making this happen every fucking time!?



Suigetsu said:


> So it's cool to have Jugo going around with his Prisioner Pajamas?



Give up on this dream, that's what most of us have done already. They have had 3 games, and still haven't given the taka members clocks. I doubt they ever will.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2013)

Utakata said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm actually quite surprised it's taking them so long to announce an idea like this. 



SunnyMoonstone said:


> How is it that every time I think of use my man, Mifune, to try and rock a tournament I always end having a damn ART user show up. Mifune can't fight a ranged fight equal to start with( and i suck a dealing with them myself) so what kinda god is making this happen every fucking time!?



As long as you're not one of those idiot hosts who spread 3-4 OP characters throughout the tournament against low-tier users rather than letting those OP users face each other off, you're getting somewhere.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Apr 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> As long as you're not one of those idiot hosts who spread 3-4 OP characters throughout the tournament against low-tier users rather than letting those OP users face each other off, you're getting somewhere.



Was never the host when this happened, but always the guy the host made fight them in the first round. Make them fight someone that has a character that stands a real chance you dicks!

specking of tourneys, anyone know when we might be able to host some for the forums like we did for gen?


----------



## Burke (Apr 18, 2013)

ive never had too much of a problem with the dub choice, but what were they thinking making the tsuchikage sound like that


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> ive never had too much of a problem with the dub choice, but what were they thinking making the tsuchikage sound like that



yeah, Steve Blum does a great job as Oro, Zabuza, and Ao, but Onoki sounds god awful. and i had a huge facepalm at  moment... like c'mon its obviously not how you pronounce it, even the dub of the anime has it right...


----------



## Burke (Apr 18, 2013)

I figured you would have a special connection to that moment


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> I figured you would have a special connection to that moment



of course 
i was happy the dub had that little reference to that filler, but annoyed with how his name was pronounced. Dx


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 18, 2013)

*Apologies in advance for the following slightly off topic post and for what is most likely only semi interesting for a very small percentage of the forum*

Speaking of voice acting, my mind was blown just last night when I realised that the Japanese VA for Hidan was also the voice of Shadow Moon in Kamen Rider Black and RX


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EIFML5vOcVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2013)

Sandals with swimsuits? 

Wait, why swimsuits in the first place


----------



## Random (Apr 18, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Sandals with swimsuits?
> 
> Wait, why swimsuits in the first place



Because it's from one of the anime endings, which is were they seem to be getting ideas. I'm actually looking forward to swimsuit Hinata and Ino.

I actually think the pattern should continue like this. First they give the non-canon ones from endings and whatnot, then they give us the awesome canon ones. It keeps a nice balance between satisfaction and disappointment (with the disappointment only being for the people who don't like the non-canon outfits).


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice to see Temari got included. Though seriously CC2 where are Tenten and at least some of the guys (mainly Gaara, how could you make DLC of that ending and not think  would be a good choice to include). I do hope that this isn't the full pack.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 18, 2013)

I think im like the only person who uses kakuzu in the game xD


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> specking of tourneys, anyone know when we might be able to host some for the forums like we did for gen?



I was giving people time for a bit of sparring practice. But we can get them tournaments started the minute you people want them.  I've been looking forward to those too.



General Mael Radec said:


> I think im like the only person who uses kakuzu in the game xD



You should feel proud for using him.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 18, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> So it's cool to have Jugo going around with his Prisioner Pajamas?


I couldn't care less, I never use Jugo regardless.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 18, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I couldn't care less, I never use Jugo regardless.


then you suck.
.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 18, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]EIFML5vOcVE[/YOUTUBE]



Dem gals.  

Well seems that the beach costumes are done, though just for the females's side. I would lol if Sai got his one. 

Now give me those dojo costumes.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 18, 2013)

The fact that others can only see the costumes if they bought the back or have them too kinda ruins the costume thing as a whole


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 18, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> then you suck.
> .


Aren't you sweet.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2013)

Saw this at the shop and decided to pick it up.



I personally don't like 3rd party controllers but as this is one of the few naruto themed controllers, I bought it anyways. 

It looks cheap but feels rather average, not too bad or too cheap. Ergonomically speaking it feels better in the hand than the standard controllers and I much appreciate the concave thumbsticks and the trigger buttons, much like those on the 360 controller.
It does use a big USB dongle, which ruins the PS3's aesthetics, though.

I have yet to test the responsiveness of this controller once I get home and hook it up with my PS3.

I hope I can get the Tron Legacy controller one day though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 18, 2013)

Did any of you know that the Seven Sworsmen got a Shippuuden DVD box-cover some time ago?





And yet they were just for hack-and-slash in the game's story mode. 

CC2 has to step up in their next game. If the anime considered them worthy of getting one these I don't see why CC2 should neglect them. It will help grow the roster of Kirigakure shinobis, specially if their next project is a Generations sequel.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm still under the assumption that Storm 3 was so horrible because CC2 is focusing on research for the PS4/new xbox.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 18, 2013)

Love that DVD cover! The UK DVD covers are pretty shoddy, the Japanese and American ones I like a lot more for the most part.

As for Kakuzu, I have played against him a couple of times but it's fairly rare admittedly. I actually find him quite tricky to beat, but that's probably because for the most part it seems to be the high rank players who use him


----------



## Random (Apr 18, 2013)

Foxve said:


> The fact that others can only see the costumes if they bought the back or have them too kinda ruins the costume thing as a whole



Only for certain people. I only buy the costumes so I can see them, and I play local against friends, so they can see them anyway.


----------



## Hero (Apr 18, 2013)

I want a Tsunade update and the same for Pain and Konan


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Did any of you know that the Seven Sworsmen got a Shippuuden DVD box-cover some time ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meh. Kirigakure Shinobi are my favorite, but even i have to say the swordsmen were fodder. among the 6, Mangetsu is the only one worth making a playable character; they could have made a Pain-style character with Mangetsu as the main and the other 5 coming out in other attacks.combo;s/etc.


----------



## G (Apr 18, 2013)

TENTEN DIDN'T GET A SWIMSUIT????!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Love that DVD cover! The UK DVD covers are pretty shoddy, the Japanese and American ones I like a lot more for the most part.
> 
> As for Kakuzu, I have played against him a couple of times but it's fairly rare admittedly. I actually find him quite tricky to beat, but that's probably because for the most part it seems to be the high rank players who use him



I always always always give credit to people I see with Zabuza in their top 3.

There was once this Zabuza in a tournament and I wanted to fight him badly in the finals, as I was Haku. But the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of a host put me up against these OP tryhards with Edo Nagato and Edo Itachi and I never got to make it that far. 

Sad day on Storm 3 for me. After that I ain't never saw a Zabuza in a tournament again.



Utakata said:


> meh. Kirigakure Shinobi are my favorite, but even i have to say the swordsmen were fodder. among the 6, Mangetsu is the only one worth making a playable character; they could have made a Pain-style character with Mangetsu as the main and the other 5 coming out in other attacks.combo;s/etc.



Swordsmen have shown a few feats. They're fodder

Mangetsu has shown absolutely nothing. He deserves to be a playable character? Not to mention he's just going to be a carbon-copy of Suigetsu, knowing CC2...


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I always always always give credit to people I see with Zabuza in their top 3.
> 
> There was once this Zabuza in a tournament and I wanted to fight him badly in the finals, as I was Haku. But the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of a host put me up against these OP tryhards with Edo Nagato and Edo Itachi and I never got to make it that far.
> 
> ...



He was the most plot relevant; being the strongest member who mastered all the swords and was previously established as Suigetsu's brother; whereas the others were all new characters with one ability (their swords); Mangetsu has the Hozuki clan Kekkai Genkai, including the water gun finger attack. So yes, he has the same relevance as the Deva path being the primary playable character if there was a 7Swordsmen Pain-like character.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I always always always give credit to people I see with Zabuza in their top 3.
> 
> There was once this Zabuza in a tournament and I wanted to fight him badly in the finals, as I was Haku. But the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of a host put me up against these OP tryhards with Edo Nagato and Edo Itachi and I never got to make it that far.
> 
> Sad day on Storm 3 for me. After that I ain't never saw a Zabuza in a tournament again.


 I've played 5 tournaments, but never won any and have since just given up on them. Of the 5, 3 of them were won by Deidara players, 1 was Hanzo and the other was Mifune.

The hosts always seem to be dolts, the lower tier characters always seem to be put against the OP guys almost like they want the non OP characters gone as fast as possible 

Zabuza sadly is rarely used / rarely seen for me too, it's a shame because I've been a fan of his ever since I first watched the Anime back when it was shown for a short time on TV in the UK (ah Jetix, back when you were decent and not ran by Disney). The only thing I take some comfort in is that by using him a lot myself it at least allows some people the chance to see him and play against him


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 18, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> I've played 5 tournaments, but never won any and have since just given up on them. Of the 5, 3 of them were won by Deidara players, 1 was Hanzo and the other was Mifune.
> 
> The hosts always seem to be dolts, the lower tier characters always seem to be put against the OP guys almost like they want the non OP characters gone as fast as possible
> 
> Zabuza sadly is rarely used / rarely seen for me too, it's a shame because I've been a fan of his ever since I first watched the Anime back when it was shown for a short time on TV in the UK (ah Jetix, back when you were decent and not ran by Disney). The only thing I take some comfort in is that by using him a lot myself it at least allows some people the chance to see him and play against him



I was once played a tournament with 4 eternal mangekyou sharigan sasuke...


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> I've played 5 tournaments, but never won any and have since just given up on them. Of the 5, 3 of them were won by Deidara players, 1 was Hanzo and the other was Mifune.
> 
> The hosts always seem to be dolts, the lower tier characters always seem to be put against the OP guys almost like they want the non OP characters gone as fast as possible
> 
> Zabuza sadly is rarely used / rarely seen for me too, it's a shame because I've been a fan of his ever since I first watched the Anime back when it was shown for a short time on TV in the UK (ah Jetix, back when you were decent and not ran by Disney). The only thing I take some comfort in is that by using him a lot myself it at least allows some people the chance to see him and play against him



your too goood 

..or i just suck Dx


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 18, 2013)

^ Nah you shouldn't be so hard on yourself, you had a decent amount of wins and we had plenty of close matches too 

It was nice being able to play against someone who wasn't going Susanoo every game or throwing non stop projectiles with Deidara as well, it allowed me to use characters like Konan and PTS Sasuke without having to worry about being conned which made a nice change


----------



## Scizor (Apr 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Swordsmen have shown a few feats. They're fodder



Fodder = unnamed character..


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Fodder = unnamed character..



no, fodder is just irrelevant, weak characters.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 18, 2013)

Utakata said:


> no, fodder is just irrelevant, weak characters.



Provide a source and I'll give in.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2013)

Utakata said:


> He was the most plot relevant; being the strongest member who mastered all the swords and was previously established as Suigetsu's brother; whereas the others were all new characters with one ability (their swords); Mangetsu has the Hozuki clan Kekkai Genkai, including the water gun finger attack. So yes, he has the same relevance as the Deva path being the primary playable character if there was a 7Swordsmen Pain-like character.



But since when was plot relevance CC2's drive to developing well-rounded characters? If we've learned something by now, it's that CC2 bases their developments on manga-canon rather than baseless feats. That's the reason why people like Darui can be playable and Samui/Atsui aren't playable.

Of course, there are some exceptions to the rule (Mifune, Hanzo) because of character popularity and demand, but that only works in the 7 Swordsmen's favour yet again, as they are more demanded as characters from the general populous rather than Mangetsu alone. The swordsmen have more going for them canon-wise. Also doesn't change the fact that he's still going to be a carbon-copy of Suigetsu, the other Hozuki member who didn't get said Water Gun technique.



Scizor said:


> Fodder = unnamed character..



Not according to Utakata.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 18, 2013)

Foxve said:


> The fact that others can only see the costumes if they bought the back or have them too kinda ruins the costume thing as a whole


Not really. It limits their appeal but online isn't the only reason people play the game.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Not really. It limits their appeal but online isn't the only reason people play the game.



For every one person that plays for other reasons, 100 people play for online.

Please, Gaiash. Let's not have this redundant conversation again.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> But since when was plot relevance CC2's drive to developing well-rounded characters? If we've learned something by now, it's that CC2 bases their developments on manga-canon rather than baseless feats. That's the reason why people like Darui can be playable and Samui/Atsui aren't playable.
> 
> Of course, there are some exceptions to the rule (Mifune, Hanzo) because of character popularity and demand, but that only works in the 7 Swordsmen's favour yet again, as they are more demanded as characters from the general populous rather than Mangetsu alone. The swordsmen have more going for them canon-wise. Also doesn't change the fact that he's still going to be a carbon-copy of Suigetsu, the other Hozuki member who didn't get said Water Gun technique.
> 
> ...



im just saying, if any of the 6 edo swordsmen were playable, Mangetsu would have the highest chance; more specifically as the leader of a pain like style character.
and how would he be a clone? Mangetsu certainly wouldn't be given the KubukiriHocho

and according to me? since when is fodder only no-named characters? lol so your saying Mizuki, the demon bros of the Mist, the rain nin Gaara killed aren't fodder just cuz they have a name?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2013)

Utakata said:


> im just saying, if any of the 6 edo swordsmen were playable, Mangetsu would have the highest chance; more specifically as the leader of a pain like style character.
> and how would he be a clone? Mangetsu certainly wouldn't be given the KubukiriHocho



Again, that logic is wrong because we have enough knowledge of CC2's way of working to know that isn't the case.. I already mentioned this, CC2 works by canon feats. The other 6 Swordsmen have more canon feats than Mangetsu has alone. The 6 swordsmen had something going for them while Mangetsu had nothing. Even in the manga, they showed feats while Mangetsu was completely and utterly ignored. Same thing happened in the game.

Pein was a separate character because he had the most techniques as a Path of Pein. I don't see how mentioning that right now is relevant.. Mangetsu doesn't work as a leader of the Swordsmen.

How wouldn't be a clone? He's the brother of Suigetsu. Suigetsu himself doesn't have a lot to offer battle-wise. Water transformations, 'Hozuki Clan status', all these things would be the same with Mangetsu. He hasn't been seen using the weapons that was said he can control, so that won't be in the game in the first place.

I'm not saying I don't want Mangetsu. But having him with the sacrifice of 6 other characters doesn't seem reasonable.



> and according to me? since when is fodder only no-named characters? lol so your saying Mizuki, the demon bros of the Mist, the rain nin Gaara killed aren't fodder just cuz they have a name?



Those people were relevant for character development through playing their roles as plot devices. Fodder are no-named baggage that are meant for the sole purpose of showing off a named characters abilities, or something of the sort. Characters you don't like/appreciate/respect don't go under the name of 'fodder', though a lot of people mistake it for that.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Again, that logic is wrong because we have enough knowledge of CC2's way of working to know that isn't the case.. I already mentioned this, CC2 works by canon feats. The other 6 Swordsmen have more canon feats than Mangetsu has alone. The 6 swordsmen had something going for them while Mangetsu had nothing. Even in the manga, they showed feats while Mangetsu was completely and utterly ignored. Same thing happened in the game.
> 
> Pein was a separate character because he had the most techniques as a Path of Pein. I don't see how mentioning that right now is relevant.. Mangetsu doesn't work as a leader of the Swordsmen.
> 
> ...


i never once said i didnt like them, did I? id have to disagree with you on that. fodder, is essentially minor characters in a series that hold no real importance to the plot, usually very weak compared to others; all those characters i mentioned would fit that role.

and speaking of Suigetsu, ive been using him alot lately, his awakening is beast


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2013)

Utakata said:


> i never once said i didnt like them, did I? id have to disagree with you on that. fodder, is essentially minor characters in a series that hold no real importance to the plot, usually very weak compared to others; all those characters i mentioned would fit that role.



So now you're saying Mizuki and the Demon Brothers had minor roles in the plot?


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> So now you're saying Mizuki and the Demon Brothers had minor roles in the plot?



uhhh.. the demon brothers are incredibly minor 0_0
I guess Mizuki is somewhat above a minor character, considering he was the one to tell Naruto he was a Jinchuriki; but he was only involved in the plot for one episode/chapter and he was beaten easily by Naruto so yeah.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 18, 2013)

Utakata said:


> i never once said i didnt like them, did I? id have to disagree with you on that. fodder, is essentially minor characters in a series that hold no real importance to the plot, usually very weak compared to others; all those characters i mentioned would fit that role.
> 
> and speaking of Suigetsu, ive been using him alot lately, his awakening is beast



Suigetsu its a very fun character to use. He is very good, not op but very good and fun. And it's also very competitive to  certian extend.

In generations I got to beat Deidaras, sasori's and other BS characters, all you need is some patience and supports that can cover you while you load some chakra, to make those essential water dragon jutsu's.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Suigetsu its a very fun character to use. He is very good, not op but very good and fun. And it's also very competitive to  certian extend.
> 
> *In generations* I got to beat Deidaras, sasori's and other BS characters, all you need is some patience and supports that can cover you while you load some chakra, to make those essential water dragon jutsu's.



but hes even better now, as his awakening is instant now leading to all sorts of crazy strategies


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 18, 2013)

Utakata said:


> but hes even better now, as his awakening is instant now leading to all sorts of crazy strategies



Holy smokes! Fck man, dont tempt me on buying this shit. I promised I wouldnt buy it unless they gave him that kickass cloak.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Holy smokes! Fck man, dont tempt me on buying this shit. I promised I wouldnt buy it unless they gave him that kickass cloak.



EMS Sauce is pretty ridiculous in this game, but i completely raped one with Suigetsu.
same with Minato.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 18, 2013)

Utakata said:


> uhhh.. the demon brothers are incredibly minor 0_0
> I guess Mizuki is somewhat above a minor character, considering he was the one to tell Naruto he was a Jinchuriki; but he was only involved in the plot for one episode/chapter and he was beaten easily by Naruto so yeah.



Mizuki is the trigger to the whole freakin series. 

Demon Brothers were the start to Naruto & Sasuke's battle-observing rivalry. They were plot devices for that exact cause. You mean to tell me if they weren't introduced at the time they were, Naruto & Sasuke's rivalry would be as smooth and non-asspull as it would be _with_ them?

Cmon, Utakata.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2013)

Still can't get over how awkward it is to have Edo Deidara, but no Edo Sasori.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 18, 2013)

Speaking of that, is anyone else actually having a smoother time against puppeteers in online mode? 

They were pure rape in Storm 2, but it's not nearly as difficult in this game...


----------



## Scizor (Apr 19, 2013)

Dat Ino/Temari/Hinata Swimsuit DLC


----------



## Pein (Apr 19, 2013)

the best dlc is the swimsuit dlc, blows everything else out the water. I would like young Ay and Bee though.


----------



## G (Apr 19, 2013)

why male characters never get swimsuit dlcs?


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Apr 19, 2013)

G said:


> why male characters never get swimsuit dlcs?



I know right i want Jockstrap Asuma,Hidan,Gai and Ei:  I WANNA SEE GIANT BULGES!!!!

Temari looks the best

is tenten the only K12 student without DLC skin ?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 19, 2013)

I hardly ever see people playing as the Puppet users in Storm 3, but having used them all recently myself (as I mentioned a page or two back with Kankuro) they are certainly much worse than they were in Storm 2.

Sasori was lethal in Storm 2 but now he's pretty bad, Chiyo is ok but nothing special now too. Surprisingly I have found Kankuro to be the best Puppet user now, whereas on Storm 2 I easily considered him to to be the worst.

Maybe other people disagree or find it to not be the case, but imo  Kankuro>Chiyo>Sasori


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 19, 2013)

G said:


> why male characters never get swimsuit dlcs?


No equality, Storm 3 is not a democracy.


----------



## Random (Apr 19, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> is tenten the only K12 student without DLC skin ?



No, the only konoha 12 with skins are Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Hinata, and Ino.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 19, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> For every one person that plays for other reasons, 100 people play for online.
> 
> Please, Gaiash. Let's not have this redundant conversation again.


It isn't even the same point. I'm not just talking about people who don't use online. I'm saying that online isn't the only way people play the game. Plenty of people who DO play online play Free Battle alone or with a friend/sibling in the room with them.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 19, 2013)

lol, i like how the battle against Obito and the Biju theres this theme of, "We (Biju) are people, too!" But yet when we finally ''meet'' them,   Son growls and Roshi's like shut up bitch. Plus they never talk, the Jinchuriki introduce them :/


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 19, 2013)

Pein said:


> the best dlc is the swimsuit dlc, blows everything else out the water. I would like young Ay and Bee though.



I think those two would fit very well in a Generations 2 game.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 19, 2013)

I feel so accomplished.

Took out a whole bunch of cheap jerks in an 8 man tourney (you know, OP characters plus Kimimaro, Pein, Oonoki, etc supports) with just Orochimaru and a Kabuto support.  

Though my blood pressure is rising and it's not Madara, or spamming Kid Kakashi, or crap supports that's doing it.

It's Kisame.

I'm so glad Kisame got that boost, but it seems to have attracted all the worst people. Nearly every Kisame I go up against spams me. I was in a singles tourney where I took out the rest of the competition with ease, and so did this Kisame, who at first seemed decent. Then in the finals, I go to rush him and every single time he ults and in between charging, jutsu'd me. I tried to get around it but he ended up catching me in 3 ults before I could take down even half a bar. Was he so scared to go against me fairly?

I don't remember Kisame players being such dicks. I know he's top tier now, but people aren't even using him for his boost in speed. 

Also, if anyone has tips to get around his reach, do tell. I find myself always losing in a combo-face off on the rare occasion I play someone not so spammy, and it's mostly because he can reach me before I can turn around and dash.

As for the DLC, swimsuit Temari looks the best. Too bad I don't use her anymore or it might have been semi-worth it to buy.

Not that anyone can see it online or anything.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 19, 2013)

instant awakenings, Mei doesnt have one yet?

Poor gal, she is a fan favorite yet she gets left in the dust


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 19, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> I hardly ever see people playing as the Puppet users in Storm 3, but having used them all recently myself (as I mentioned a page or two back with Kankuro) they are certainly much worse than they were in Storm 2.
> 
> Sasori was lethal in Storm 2 but now he's pretty bad, Chiyo is ok but nothing special now too. Surprisingly I have found Kankuro to be the best Puppet user now, whereas on Storm 2 I easily considered him to to be the worst.
> 
> Maybe other people disagree or find it to not be the case, but imo  Kankuro>Chiyo>Sasori



Sasori and the rest of the puppet users are actually still quite exceptional as characters. The only difference is that they now require a bit of skill to use. I've seen a lot of puppeteers still destroying people online. Not to mention that godforsaken glitch where you can't move or do anything after subbing them..


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 19, 2013)

I have noticed that glitch still there too, mainly against Chiyo (even noticed that still being there while fighting against the CPU in the early days of me playing the game). I have rarely ever fought any human opponent who uses one of the Puppet masters unfortunately, so maybe you're right, in which case it would make them incredibly frustrating to fight.

All I know is that my personal preference is Kankuro, then Chiyo, then Sasori. It's a shame because of the 3 Sasori is easily my favourite character, as well as being one of my favourite Akatsuki members too. I might give Sasori another shot next time I play though just to try him out a bit more


----------



## Turrin (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey anyone have the PS3 version and want to play a game and skype at the same time?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 20, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Hey anyone have the PS3 version and want to play a game and skype at the same time?



I would play you, but I'm about to undergo the cousin of death and sadly I don't have Skype.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 20, 2013)

alright my PS3 username is turrin666 message me

Edit: I don't know what happened to Aeiou anyone else want to play and skype (or just play if you don't have a skype, but it would be more enjoyable if you did).


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 20, 2013)

Turrin said:


> alright my PS3 username is turrin666 message me
> 
> Edit: I don't know what happened to Aeiou anyone else want to play and skype (or just play if you don't have a skype, but it would be more enjoyable if you did).



I'll play but go easy on me xD My username is raisingfalcons(already added you, PS3 is literally next to the computer) oh and i dont have skype.


----------



## Miyoshi (Apr 20, 2013)

ps3 users Find me at DAYBYDAY11

I'm actually new to ninja storm 3. I didn't expect characters like Mifune and Darui to be so powerful. The game changes my perception on a lot of characters actually.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2013)

Unlocked Mifune, Hanzo, Darui, Nagato, Edo Itachi and a lot of Shinobi war and Edo versions of characters. Damn, I'm loving Mifune and Hanzo


----------



## Miyoshi (Apr 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Unlocked Mifune, Hanzo, Darui, Nagato, Edo Itachi and a lot of Shinobi war and Edo versions of characters. Damn, I'm loving Mifune and Hanzo



Yeah the adventure mode is pretty damn cool. It can take long at times with unnecessary shit, but overall it's impressive. The amount of characters they give are crazy. I've been on limited time, so I didn't beat the game in a day like I usually do. 
But I just finished fighting edo madara (Who was super tough) I guess Tobi + Jinchuriki paths are next.

I still haven't even used over half of the characters.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol no I keep on sparring in free battle instead of playing through that tediously long story mode.


----------



## -JT- (Apr 20, 2013)

I still don't have the game, but I thought I'd pop in to see how everyone is and express my appreciation of Bikini Ino


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 20, 2013)

Turrin said:


> alright my PS3 username is turrin666 message me
> 
> Edit: I don't know what happened to Aeiou anyone else want to play and skype (or just play if you don't have a skype, but it would be more enjoyable if you did).



My apologies, I meant that I had to go sleep, but I'll be sure to add you so we can spar some other time. 



-JT- said:


> I still don't have the game, but I thought I'd pop in to see how everyone is and express my appreciation of Bikini Ino



We missing you, JT.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 20, 2013)

DAMN, Nagato's sentry gun practically eats a full health bar in the _"Big damage from Ninjutsu"_ tournament rule 

It's a fukken 3 hit kill, at least


----------



## -JT- (Apr 20, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> We missing you, JT.



I've just returned to Uni today, so I won't be getting Storm 3 for another 6 weeks at least  
Just trying to imagine how some of the fangirls in this thread would react if they were in my shoes


----------



## Scizor (Apr 20, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I still don't have the game, but I thought I'd pop in to see how everyone is and express my appreciation of Bikini Ino



Dat BikinIno


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2013)

So what are the most annoying characters online?

Most annoying character so far for me is Nagato. Even the CPU is fucking blitzing me with that character.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 20, 2013)

For me it was the hyugas and Itachi


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 20, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> DAMN, Nagato's sentry gun practically eats a full health bar in the _"Big damage from Ninjutsu"_ tournament rule
> 
> It's a fukken 3 hit kill, at least



It's very retarded on CC2'S part. Since when does one character's jutsu do 3x the amount of damage as someone elses, _especially_ with an awakening you can tap into and spam whenever you want?

I don't even want to start this again, I just got my blood pressure below 170/130 mmHg. 



-JT- said:


> I've just returned to Uni today, so I won't be getting Storm 3 for another 6 weeks at least
> Just trying to imagine how some of the fangirls in this thread would react if they were in my shoes





Thought you were supposed to get the game about 3 weeks ago? It's alright, you're just missing a load of bullshittery. You were the best fangirl in this thread. 



Daftvirgin said:


> So what are the most annoying characters online?
> 
> Most annoying character so far for me is Nagato. Even the CPU is fucking blitzing me with that character.



The online community. That's the most annoying character.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> So what are the most annoying characters online?
> 
> Most annoying character so far for me is Nagato. Even the CPU is fucking blitzing me with that character.


 Deidara, Itachi, EMS Sasuke, Masked Man, Kiba (and sadly) Kisame.

I rate Sasuke and Deidara the worst, Deidara for obvious reasons and Sasuke for not only his stupidly good Enton jutsu but also fucking Susanoo. Kiba and Masked Man players are also annoying as they spend most of the game repeatedly using the same damn jutsu over and over again.

Kisame just because the people who use him most seem to be dicks, most games against him are just a case of them standing as far away as possible while spamming his water shark and ougi, with supports of course who mainly hurt your shield or else force you to waste subs. 

With someone like Deidara at least the case can be made that trying to fight up close with him will probably lead to you getting your ass kicked, but they actually improved Kisame in this game so that he doesn't _need_ to play constant long range. I still find him to be the least frustrating to play against of the characters I mentioned, but the same old routine does get tiring fast.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> So what are the most annoying characters online?
> 
> Most annoying character so far for me is Nagato. Even the CPU is fucking blitzing me with that character.





Kamen Rider said:


> Kisame just because the people who use him most seem to be dicks, most games against him are just a case of them standing as far away as possible while spamming his water shark and ougi, with supports of course who mainly hurt your shield or else force you to waste subs




Er basically as I said a few posts back, and as Kamen is saying here. Kisame players have become really, really bad.* Kisame, Susano'o Sasuke, Madara, Nagato, Minato, Edo Itachi, Hanzou, Deidara* and I personally fucking hate *Hinata* players myself, though that's less the character and more the player like Kisame. *Kiba* and *Naruto* are a pain too, Naruto's really over the top with that instant, and Kiba's still very broken, but compared to others now I'd rather deal with them these days. >.>

Madara lately is grating my nerves a bit because his jutsu used in sickening succession is very hard to avoid and will hit even if you ninja move. Between that and his unbelievable reach, he's incredibly hard to overpower. I find people most often like to jutsu you until you've lost subs while not letting you get close, and then try their hand at a combo for which they can reach you even if you're metres away. So blocking them and dashing them become next to impossible, especially if you've no subs. You will lose like that. He's of course not unbeatable but an incredible pain in the neck.

I feel your pain with the Nagato com. He's really crazy, right? Dat tilt. 

True story, I learned Nagato is invincible during his grab. I was rockin' Orochimaru as I do a lot these days and one time I went for a jutsu and I watched very clearly as I passed right through him while he did the animation. Fabulous~


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 20, 2013)

Bikini Ino, what the... Well yeah Ino rocks.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I personally fucking hate *Hinata* players myself,


I'm a Hinata user.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2013)

Just unlocked all characters (I think so) and just demoed how easy it is to spam with Madara and War version Tobi. 

Utakata is like the most downplayed character in the entire game lol. His jutsu is slow, his tilt is slow, his combo is short and his ougi has a short range. I can't believe anyone would play as him in a serious online battle. 

My fav character is currently Mifune.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Just unlocked all characters (I think so) and just demoed how easy it is to spam with Madara and War version Tobi.
> 
> Utakata is like the most downplayed character in the entire game lol. His jutsu is slow, his tilt is slow, his combo is short and his ougi has a short range. I can't believe anyone would play as him in a serious online battle.
> 
> My fav character is currently Mifune.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't stand Minato and RM Naruto users. So fucking annoying


----------



## Random (Apr 20, 2013)

Utakata is the least annoying of the long range characters simply because his range isn't all that long. If anything, he might count as the only mid range characters since his attacks only go halfway across the map before dissipating. This makes him very easy to deal with (unless he spams his jutsu).


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 20, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> I can't stand *Minato* and RM Naruto users. So fucking annoying


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 20, 2013)

A huge part of it has to do with his awakning, its honestly worse than Susano'o cause that shit doesn't teleport

I mean stand still damn it and stop running away


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 21, 2013)

My suigetsu is almost perfect. 

We need to get some tournaments going i would love to see how good you guys are.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 21, 2013)

the last time I actually played was against tbag honestly so I may be rusty 

but hopefully I haven't lost it


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 21, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> A huge part of it has to do with his awakning, its honestly worse than Susano'o cause that shit doesn't teleport
> 
> I mean stand still damn it and stop running away



Thats kinda the whole point for using his awakening in the first place


----------



## Random (Apr 21, 2013)

General Mael Radec said:


> Thats kinda the whole point for using his awakening in the first place



Not really, the teleportation is not the point of the awakening so much as the extra power that will enable you to come back and win.  The teleporting is just a helpful bonus and should not be abused, especially not to run away. What is the point of awakening if you are just going to avoid combat.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 21, 2013)

Random said:


> Not really, the teleportation is not the point of the awakening so much as the extra power that will enable you to come back and win.  The teleporting is just a helpful bonus and should not be abused, especially not to run away. What is the point of awakening if you are just going to avoid combat.



I actually think that maybe the "running away" aspect of Minato's awakening is more interesting. 

I mean it would be cool if CC2 decided (out of nowhere) to take away Minato's power gain, and focus completely on his combo and movement speed. The idea that awakenings should be solely based around power gain, in the traditional sense of more damage, is just ridiculous. The OP-ness of several characters demonstrate that problem well enough.



Aeiou said:


> It's very retarded on CC2'S part. Since when does one character's jutsu do 3x the amount of damage as someone elses, _especially_ with an awakening you can tap into and spam whenever you want?


I don't see why that wasn't somewhat balanced out through equally debilitating chakra consumption for the user? You know, using the jutsu once then being left with only enough to chakra to c.dash or c.shuriken once.


----------



## Pein (Apr 21, 2013)

his intangibility after hiraishin V2 is the real bullshit.


----------



## -JT- (Apr 21, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Thought you were supposed to get the game about 3 weeks ago? It's alright, you're just missing a load of bullshittery. You were the best fangirl in this thread.



I was, but whenever I went to the shops I couldn't find it, and it never occurred to me to look online 
Aww, the good old days!
Hey  I don't know whether that is a compliment or not... Or whether my joke just backfired on me!


----------



## Random (Apr 21, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I actually think that maybe the "running away" aspect of Minato's awakening is more interesting.
> 
> I mean it would be cool if CC2 decided (out of nowhere) to take away Minato's power gain, and focus completely on his combo and movement speed. The idea that awakenings should be solely based around power gain, in the traditional sense of more damage, is just ridiculous. The OP-ness of several characters demonstrate that problem well enough.



The whole point of awakening is for a player who has lost a lot of health to make a comeback. If all you do with your awakening is run away, then there is no point to it. You are just delaying the inevitable, aka, you losing.

Also, people who run away are just plain annoying. This is a fighting game, so I'd appreciate if my opponent actually fought me instead of getting in a few hits then running away like a little b**** when I start retuning the favor ten fold.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 21, 2013)

Last time I played this game was week *after its release*! After playing through the Story Mode not doing the little side missions like I did in Storm 2 I dropped the controller since this game felt so the same as the previous ones (Storm 2 and Generations in 1 disc)

I don't know if I will ever be hyped for another Naruto game from Cc2 since it is always the same and dosen't feel like a new game!


----------



## Alicia (Apr 21, 2013)

lol where is ur FFXIIIversus anyways?


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 21, 2013)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Last time I played this game was week *after its release*! After playing through the Story Mode not doing the little side missions like I did in Storm 2 I dropped the controller since this game felt so the same as the previous ones (Storm 2 and Generations in 1 disc)
> 
> I don't know if I will ever be hyped for another Naruto game from Cc2 since it is always the same and dosen't feel like a new game!



same here.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> lol where is ur FFXIIIversus anyways?



Your point?


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 21, 2013)

Random said:


> The whole point of awakening is for a player who has lost a lot of health to make a comeback. If all you do with your awakening is run away, then there is no point to it. You are just delaying the inevitable, aka, you losing.
> 
> Also, people who run away are just plain annoying. This is a fighting game, so I'd appreciate if my opponent actually fought me instead of getting in a few hits then running away like a little b**** when I start retuning the favor ten fold.



I don't mind someone playing 'keep away' like that. As long as there a risk-verus-reward scenario in it.

It would cool if Minato's Awakening played into that kind of play-type. BUT there would be a major downside like a 25% defense penalty and guard can be completely broken by 2 or 3 hits. I'm talking about Awakenings that create certain advantages for different play-types, but also create huge disadvantages to offset any potential OP-ness.

That's the kind of imagination CC2 used to have when it came to specializing characters in the PS2 games. I wonder where the hell that kind of creativity went?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 21, 2013)

So what the fuck? Nagato can break your guard with a jutsu + support attack


----------



## Random (Apr 21, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I don't mind someone playing 'keep away' like that. As long as there a risk-verus-reward scenario in it.
> 
> It would cool if Minato's Awakening played into that kind play-type too. BUT there would be a major downside like a 25% defense penalty and guard can be completely broken by 2 or 3 hits. I'm talking about Awakenings that create certain advantages for different play-types, but also create huge disadvantages too offset any potential OP-ness.
> 
> That's the kind of imagination CC2 used to have when it came to specializing characters in the PS2 games. I wonder where the hell that kind of creativity went?



If you lose enough health that you need to awaken, you are obviously not doing to well, you need to make a comeback, you need to do some damage, and I just fail to understand how being able to run away faster is going to help you at all in that situation. You would either run time out, and lose, or when you lose your awakening, you would just continue to get beaten. Plus, with your idea of adding debuffs, if the runner got caught while he was awakened, he would get beaten even worse. There is no advantage for them, they would literally be better off just not awakening.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 21, 2013)

Naruhina players are annoying as fuck. With hinata they just run away and wait for you to attack them, just so they can make their stupid shield attack.

Fucking wussies.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 21, 2013)

Random said:


> If you lose enough health that you need to awaken, you are obviously not doing to well, you need to make a comeback, you need to do some damage, and I just fail to understand how being able to run away faster is going to help you at all in that situation. You would either run time out, and lose, or when you lose your awakening, you would just continue to get beaten. Plus, with your idea of adding debuffs, if the runner got caught while he was awakened, he would get beaten even worse. There is no advantage for them, they would literally be better off just not awakening.



I would agree with you if Minato wasn't an instant Awakening type... 

I did say increased movement and combo speed, didn't I? But I also should've said extra combo hits (I forgot to put that in my original post). With the debuffs I mentioned it means he would get beaten if the player was sloppy in close quarters combat, not if he properly fought using Minato's skills (teleportation, haraishin v2, c.back-dashing) to pull off some decent hit-and-run tactics. 

That was just one example anyways. But I do believe that Awakenings should have some kind of debuff for characters who'd otherwise would have an overwhelming advantage over the whole character roster. Awakening should be a powerful last-ditch technique, not something that completely allows one opponent to railroad the other when callously used.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 21, 2013)

How come they havent given a Bikini to Mei yet? Also is it true that she doesnt have an instant awakening?


----------



## Vash (Apr 21, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Naruhina players are annoying as fuck. With hinata they just run away and wait for you to attack them, just so they can make their stupid shield attack.
> 
> Fucking wussies.



Do you even have the ga...



Suigetsu said:


> How come they havent given a Bikini to Mei yet? Also is it true that she doesnt have an instant awakening?



Oh look, no you don't. 

Your just here to cry about things you know nothing about :33


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 21, 2013)

Minato users are the most guilty of that shit. I remember when I still played a lot, I almost beat this Minato user after all his awakening bs and only lost because of time; LITERALLY 1 more second on the clock was enough for me to have won, he was outta subs and everything but he spammed awakening and team shurikens like there was no tmm...


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 21, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> How come they havent given a Bikini to Mei yet?


.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 21, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I'm a Hinata user.



If you don't run away, bunny hop, spam your jutsu everytime someone gets near you and spam your awakening jutsu when they back off, rinse and repeat each match then I'm sure you're fine.


----------



## Vash (Apr 21, 2013)

Your excuses cos you can't handle Hinata embarrass me


----------



## Daxter (Apr 21, 2013)

Your excuses for losing to Tsunade embarrass me more.


----------



## Vash (Apr 21, 2013)

Your excuses for losing to *insert every character in the game here* embarrass me to the point of tears >.>


----------



## Daxter (Apr 21, 2013)

Your excuses for being into nardo porn inspired by bikini dlc go beyond tear worthy.


----------



## Vash (Apr 21, 2013)

That DLC isn't even out yet, so those screencaps must be really strong to get me into nardo porn.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't doubt your need for a second.


----------



## Vash (Apr 21, 2013)

I do have needs, strong needs. That's why I thank you for using Tsunade ;  ;

---

stop making this thread off topic clown =_=


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 21, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> How come they havent given a Bikini to Mei yet?


 Because she would make the others look bad


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 21, 2013)

Mei is in a league of her own


----------



## Iruel (Apr 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Just unlocked all characters (I think so) and just demoed how easy it is to spam with Madara and War version Tobi.
> 
> *Utakata* is like the most downplayed character in the entire game lol. His jutsu is slow, his tilt is slow, his combo is short and his ougi has a short range. *I can't believe anyone would play as him in a serious online battle. *
> 
> My fav character is currently Mifune.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Random (Apr 21, 2013)

Utakata said:


> *Spoiler*: __


I don't know exactly what that was supposed to prove


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 22, 2013)

Mei is just  

As a side note, I'm fucking done with ranked matches, lol.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2013)

Jak said:


> Do you even have the ga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U feel proud of something? I bet you suck. Kisama.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2013)

What's going on in this thread.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 22, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> What's going on in this thread.



Anime Females + Swimsuit DLC = UNS3 Thread Masturbation


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 22, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Mei is just
> 
> As a side note, I'm fucking done with ranked matches, lol.



I dont blame you. The things that happen in ranked are so...


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 22, 2013)

Very rarely do you actually get to play a fun Ranked matches

70% of the time you play spammers

20% of the time you play against those players that only throw shit and then go bijuu or Susano'o or whatever their overpowered ass awakening is. 

5 % you play hit and run players who pick the most annoying support

only 5% of the time I'd say you'd play a really enjoyable ranked matches with a really back and forth taijutsu, jutsu, awakening struggle and smart team support games. 

That 5% always comes with either me or the other person leaving an psn msg saying "GG your good man" or what have you...


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2013)

worst thing is that player match is getting crowded with spammers/awakophiles as well lately.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2013)

This fish GunX2 always picks OP chars and awakens like a douche at the end of our battles. Any time I say something, he replies with "it's your fault for following your fake code of honour and choosing low-tiers".

So this is the mentality of our fellow forum members now?  I can't even have a decent match without you guys telling me that as well? Maybe I should abandon this said 'code of honour' and be a bitch too.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 22, 2013)

Storm's a brewin'.


God damnit Dax.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> This fish GunX2 always picks OP chars and awakens like a douche at the end of our battles. Any time I say something, he replies with "it's your fault for following your fake code of honour and choosing low-tiers".
> 
> So this is the mentality of our fellow forum members now?  I can't even have a decent match without you guys telling me that as well? Maybe I should abandon this said 'code of honour' and be a bitch too.



You sound like a congressman, shall I draft a bill? 

And you being a bitch on UNS = 3 sec K.O.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 22, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> This fish GunX2 always picks OP chars and awakens like a douche at the end of our battles. Any time I say something, he replies with "it's your fault for following your fake code of honour and choosing low-tiers".
> 
> So this is the mentality of our fellow forum members now?  I can't even have a decent match without you guys telling me that as well? *Maybe I should abandon this said 'code of honour' and be a bitch too.*


 Don't do it man, not even for any "code" or "honour" reasons, it's just so boring when playing that way. I've been down that path myself when I have got angry about other players in Ranked, but if there was / is ever any fun in the game it is gone once you start playing that way.

Not even bragging, but I have rarely ever lost a game when I have used EMS Sasuke for example, and even though I am a fan of his in the series he is just no fun to use in Storm 3 because he's too good and makes everything too easy.

Believe me I know how fucking annoying it is to be screwed when trying to play fairly while everyone else is being a dick, but from my experience while playing the same will certainly increase your win rate, your level of enjoyment will go down the drain. 

The only time I do something like that now is if I can tell they are going to pick Deidara from their character usage list (in which case War TenTen comes out and nearly always gets me the win), or if someone challenges me, plays like an asshole, then tries challenging me again. When that happens, there is no mercy shown from me I assure you


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> You sound like a congressman, shall I draft a bill?
> 
> *And you being a bitch on UNS = 3 sec K.O.*





Kamen Rider said:


> Don't do it man, not even for any "code" or "honour" reasons, it's just so boring when playing that way. I've been down that path myself when I have got angry about other players in Ranked, but if there was / is ever any fun in the game it is gone once you start playing that way.
> 
> Not even bragging, but I have rarely ever lost a game when I have used EMS Sasuke for example, and even though I am a fan of his in the series he is just no fun to use in Storm 3 because he's too good and makes everything too easy.
> 
> ...



My Ranked ratio is fucking 30/1 while using  these low-tiers. I stopped caring about ratios since Storm 2 though. Those gruelling, overly competitive days are over. I remembered what you said about people picking EMS Sasuke blaming losers for picking low-tiers, but _damn,_ you all are in this thread as much as I am. You already know of all the cheap shit players in Ranked do out there and understand each others' perspectives. When a fellow forum member tells me that it's my fault for choosing low-tiers, that's when I lose hope for the community. Maybe I should just be a bitch, just in case, and choose all these OP motherfuckers and get it over with. I'm having strong players pussy out and leave matches because they're scared of my ratio or some nonsense.. While my Top 3 is Haku, 3rd Hokage, and Yagura. I've dealt with this shit since Storm 2 and I must say, I'm growing tired. I'm not going to pussy out and play offline because online annoys me. But I'm on the brink of dropping this all together because CC2 really isn't doing much as a company to better the hellspawn we see online.


Iunno, man. GunX2 telling me that and being cocky while at it got my jimmies rustled. I'll admit it.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2013)

Godfukken dayum why does my list of events I thought I'd never encounter keep completing itself:


I cut ties with my former best friend 
Michael Jackson dies
*Aeiou-sama stops playing UNS*
Daft Punk retire
Justice retire/die from overdose

We're already halfway through my list


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 22, 2013)

^ I _hate_ online for Storm games precisely because of the horrible way most people play and the sort of community it seems to have. This forum / thread is by far the most balanced and well rounded I have come across online in both opinions on the game and the _way_ we believe the game should be played (based off of comments of course, I have only played Utakata online from here, but those were good and fair games).

The guy you were playing sounds like a typical dick from the Storm online community, though admittedly it's disappointing that it's also a poster from the forum who we both would expect better from. Storm 3 is infuriating for a lot of reasons that a lot of people have brought up time and time again, but the online game as a whole is just such poor quality it destroys the fun of playing in the first place.

I honestly commend you for trying to play fairly and for your top 3 characters, I use Haku quite a lot myself and in the early days Hiruzen was one of my mains too. Your record is good as well by the sound of it, better than mine comparatively too, but the game shouldn't be about records and I am certainly glad I am not the only one who has given up on them.

Sadly at the end of the day I believe it's _because_ of the records why people online feel the need to pick OP characters and play like assholes. Sure you could pick lower tiers like Haku, Zabuza, Hiruzen, Yamato etc, but most people won't because they fear for their "precious" record, and so constantly pick guys like Deidara, Nagato, EMS Sasuke, Hanzo etc etc instead. I pick the characters I actually _like_, and even though the people who made the game made a lot of mistakes, I still feel that's probably what they believe is in the true spirit of the game.

I play games as a way to pass the time or to escape some other mundane thing IRL, and I get the most enjoyment when using characters I like playing as. I'll pick Mei, Konan, Tobirama or Zabuza because I am a fan of them as characters and because they are the most fun to use. Anyone who would ignore their favourites just to play as OP guys they don't give a shit about for the sake of an online record is pathetic, it's a Naruto game ffs, it's not the end of the world to lose a few games now and then.

TL;DR for you Aeiou, people playing the games are mainly dicks who will do anything to protect their "precious" record online. And heck, if you play that Gun guy again, feel free to pick some of the OP characters and fuck him up with them. After you have done that, feel free to throw in a few troll comments to wind him / her up too, and then delete them from PSN


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2013)

My brother bought Street fighter IV last week. Old game but maybe I should get on that shit instead. That or GTV IV again.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> ^ I _hate_ online for Storm games precisely because of the horrible way most people play and the sort of community it seems to have. This forum / thread is by far the most balanced and well rounded I have come across online in both opinions on the game and the _way_ we believe the game should be played (based off of comments of course, I have only played Utakata online from here, but those were good and fair games).
> 
> The guy you were playing sounds like a typical dick from the Storm online community, though admittedly it's disappointing that it's also a poster from the forum who we both would expect better from. Storm 3 is infuriating for a lot of reasons that a lot of people have brought up time and time again, but the online game as a whole is just such poor quality it destroys the fun of playing in the first place.
> 
> ...



The bolded is interesting.. because he's telling me I lost because I choose my favourite characters. I thought that the Storm series would be a game of fun and relaxation, but as I keep saying jokingly but now srsly, this game is raising my blood pressure. The constant spam, foul play, people ragequitting, hosts terminating tournaments you bust your ass to win, taking 1-2 hrs to find a match against a good player because they pussy out and leave in fear of their record.. It just builds up to me saying it's not worth the shit anymore.

But who knows. Maybe I'm bitching about this too much. Maybe it is my fault for picking low-tiers and then complaining when I lose again high-tiers. Maybe...


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2013)

On UNS2 I had a record of 100-ish wins/500-ish losses  You and Aeiou aren't the only ones who have forsaken your records.

But true, playing a game is about fun. I don't play ranked match simply because there's just 1% chance you'll end up fighting a fair and engaging opponent. Occasionally I play player match instead, but incredibly, unfair players seem to invade that area as well. 

As I'm green and too weak to beat any of these, I simply discard online.


----------



## Vash (Apr 22, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> U feel proud of something?



Is not bitching about the players of a game I've never even played something to be proud of? 



> I bet you suck.



You'll never know, champ.



> Kisama.



I had to search up this word....

If you wanna insult me do it in English you dumbass weaboo


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> The bolded is interesting.. because he's telling me I lost because I choose my favourite characters. I thought that the Storm series would be a game of fun and relaxation, but as I keep saying jokingly but now srsly, this game is raising my blood pressure. The constant spam, foul play, people ragequitting, hosts terminating tournaments you bust your ass to win, taking 1-2 hrs to find a match against a good player because they pussy out and leave in fear of their record.. It just builds up to me saying it's not worth the shit anymore.
> 
> But who knows. Maybe I'm bitching about this too much. Maybe it is my fault for picking low-tiers and then complaining when I lose again high-tiers. Maybe...



unfortunately, competitive multiplayer is inevitably a survival of the fittest. In every single game that has online multiplayer offered in a competitive way, there are *always* abusive and relentless players, no matter what game it is. 

Co-operative multiplayer on the other hand, is much more enjoyable because it eliminates the dreadful competition between players. You simply cannot outbest or triumph the other player(s) anymore.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 22, 2013)

Take time to cool off, Aeiou.

More than 50% of my losses on ranked are due to spam or cheap play (people are loving that point blank team ult now) but I just take it and move on, and I still enjoy it most of the time. My mains are strictly Tsunade and recently Orochimaru on ranked (I don't use Yagura on ranked, not that he's any stronger), and I also usually only use 1 support these days. On player I use those guys and Ino, Haku, PTS Sakura, PTS Hinata or Obito and less often Neji, though I do like him a lot still. 

I never use OP characters, and only every once in a while use a fair high tier, but I still manage to have fun on the game. I know where you're coming from, and there are tons of bitches online, but try to beat them out anyway. It's so freaking satisfying taking out a Susano'o with Ino. I don't always win against them, and it's annoying, but there's always another match to have if I don't. 

The game is terribly broken, and there's a hope S4 will be better, but until then the game is not so bad it isn't fun to play at all.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> My brother bought Street fighter IV last week. Old game but maybe I should get on that shit instead. That or GTV IV again.



street fighter ftw. that's what you call a fighting genre. a game that actually takes skill to win

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHeS1Omb87o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UfRUBpt5vo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2013)

Aeiou playing GTA? :rofl


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2013)

Jak said:


> If you wanna insult me do it in English you dumbass weaboo



Puta ,Pendeja, culera. 
Stop Bitching and win games.

I was teh shito back in generations, eyup. Pwned those bastards with Suigetsu. The Deidaras only made their own demise into a long fight, but I always had them by the ballz.
Cheap players? I just went cheap as well, by spamming shit to them. They get close? Enter kimimaro.
They stay away? Dragon jutsu and sasuke fire balls. Bwaaam.

But when I liked to play cool I used Haku and Zabuza, or Haku and Mei.
When I got annoyed I played with Zabuza and Kisame as supports.

%100 mist village or canon teams, no BS.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh this thread.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2013)

Daxter said:


> *Take time to cool off, Aeiou.*
> 
> More than 50% of my losses on ranked are due to spam or cheap play (people are loving that point blank team ult now) but I just take it and move on, and I still enjoy it most of the time. My mains are strictly Tsunade and recently Orochimaru on ranked (I don't use Yagura on ranked, not that he's any stronger), and I also usually only use 1 support these days. On player I use those guys and Ino, Haku, PTS Sakura, PTS Hinata or Obito and less often Neji, though I do like him a lot still.
> 
> ...



Yeah, maybe I should take break from this game, if a game it may be called. It was annoying in Storm 2 but I dealt with it. Annoying in Generations and I dealt with it. To this day there are problems with Storm 3 we've seen 3 installments ago that CC2 refuses to fix and are still forced to deal with it. I'm just beginning to wonder why I'm so loyal to this series and continue to pay $60 for rinse & repeat characters, glitches, and worst of all a rotten-to-the-core community of bitchy kids wanting a virtual ratio-trophy. But the bullshittery is accumulating to unforeseen extents... 

Gonna take five. Brubeck style



Daftvirgin said:


> Aeiou playing GTA? :rofl



I know. Using my PS3 for anything other than Storm.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 22, 2013)

I heard some things about thread tournies. Is that not going to happen? 

I still haven't had a chance to play anyone in this thread.  Well besides the disturbingly boob-obsessed.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2013)

I can only play PS3 during weekends. But don't bother, anyone in this thread can roflstomp me in 30 sec at most 

@Aeiou: I'm surprised you played anything else than UNS :rofl Let's play online on GTA IV instead


----------



## Vash (Apr 22, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Puta ,Pendeja, culera.
> Stop Bitching and win games.



Ewwww, should have stuck to Japanese, weaboo.





Suigetsu said:


> I was teh shito back in generations,



Of course you were





Daxter said:


> Well besides the disturbingly boob-obsessed.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2013)

Unlike Gaiash, this guy isn't even entertaining when in discussion, Jak. Just ignore him.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 22, 2013)

The Spanish language has been sullied.

Take me now, god.



Daftvirgin said:


> I can only play PS3 during weekends. But don't bother, anyone in this thread can roflstomp me in 30 sec at most



Well if you ever want to practise, let me know. Maybe we can teach eachother a few things, yeh.  You might find you're better than you think~


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2013)

Spanish was never a language to be proud of IMO.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 22, 2013)

I shall roast your native language when I figure it out.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2013)

Bah, Dutch isn't really a language to be proud of either


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2013)

ENGLISH friend DO YOU SPEAK IT!?

u know that language, u gud. lol


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 22, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Unlike Gaiash, this guy isn't even entertaining when in discussion, Jak. Just ignore him.


Wait, what have I got to do with this?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2013)

Your English is rather... Ghetto, T-Bag


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 22, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I heard some things about thread tournies. Is that not going to happen?
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to play anyone in this thread.  Well besides the disturbingly boob-obsessed.



If you want to host them, be my guest.  I try to host those things but people's enthusiasm seems to be dying down. No one's requesting for a tourney to be started.



Daftvirgin said:


> @Aeiou: I'm surprised you played anything else than UNS :rofl Let's play online on GTA IV instead



I've been playing games like MGS 4 and GTA IV before playing the Storm series seriously...



Gaiash said:


> Wait, what have I got to do with this?



This made my day, slightly.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2013)

Jak said:


> Ewwww, should have stuck to Japanese, weaboo.



You have no sense of humor. U fucking prick. 
Flame baiting are we?

U guys suck.


----------



## Random (Apr 22, 2013)

This thread has gone downhill fast


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 22, 2013)

Random said:


> This thread has gone downhill fast


Well all we have to talk about is DLC and the things people don't like about online.


----------



## Random (Apr 22, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Well all we have to *cry* about is DLC and the things people don't like about online.


Fixed

Besides the recent RtN+ and swimsuit packs , people just whine about the dlc and how it "ruins" the game or something (even though the game was a big disappointment anyway).

Aha, I know why it's so boring here now. It's because FlamesofPositiveEmotions is gone. All we have now to make fun of is Suigetsu, and he is just no fun. Suigetsu is like that replacement pet you get after your old one ran away, you don't like him as much as the old one, you just tolerate his existence.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 23, 2013)

this thread will become a convo thread soon enough


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 23, 2013)

May as well be a convo thread already


----------



## G (Apr 23, 2013)

convo thread?


----------



## Iruel (Apr 23, 2013)

when/if we get  people will be excited we got the best DLC pack ever, and this thread will explode with activity


----------



## Pein (Apr 23, 2013)

tuxedo and anbu costumes for me would be better. Rock lee destroying you while looking dapper as fuck.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 23, 2013)

Random said:


> Fixed
> 
> Besides the recent RtN+ and swimsuit packs , people just whine about the dlc and how it "ruins" the game or something (even though the game was a big disappointment anyway).



Lol I don't think people are complaining about costumes running the game, but rather the costumes themselves. They are so stupid and downright retarded, they barely have any relevance to the Naruto series. Worst part is that you have to pay for them. This literally renders the DLCs _horse armor_ as the costumes have no functionality whatsoever. 

And I also think people would rather see CC2 working on patches, debugs and improvements instead of horse armor DLC to balance out online gameplay. 



> Aha, I know why it's so boring here now. It's because FlamesofPositiveEmotions is gone. All we have now to make fun of is Suigetsu, and he is just no fun. Suigetsu is like that replacement pet you get after your old one ran away, you don't like him as much as the old one, you just tolerate his existence.



+rep


----------



## Random (Apr 23, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Lol I don't think people are complaining about costumes running the game, but rather the costumes themselves. They are so stupid and downright retarded, they barely have any relevance to the Naruto series. Worst part is that you have to pay for them. This literally renders the DLCs _horse armor_ as the costumes have no functionality whatsoever.
> 
> And I also think people would rather see CC2 working on patches, debugs and improvements instead of horse armor DLC to balance out online gameplay.


They do have more relevance to the series than some of the ideas I see here, because they are technically already outfits that the character has worn before. Besides, they aren't retarded, they just aren't supposed to be taken seriously. Most fighting games with paid costume dlc will have sexy or silly little costumes along with more serious ones(Street fighter, Soul Calibur, MvC, Tekken, etc). You know why, because people like that. People will pay a dollar to see their favorite characters in a silly costume, or to see their favorite female in a bikini. CC2 is all about the money, and they know the consumers will pay for this stuff. And I know this because I'm one of those people that enjoy the silly costumes along with the serious ones.

And CC2 doesn't do patches, so I wouldn't get my hopes up about that anyway.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 23, 2013)

Random said:


> *They do have more relevance to the series than some of the ideas I see here*, because they are technically already outfits that the character has worn before. Besides, they aren't retarded, they just aren't supposed to be taken seriously. Most fighting games with paid costume dlc will have sexy or silly little costumes along with more serious ones(Street fighter, Soul Calibur, MvC, Tekken, etc). You know why, because people like that. People will pay a dollar to see their favorite characters in a silly costume, or to see their favorite female in a bikini. CC2 is all about the money, and they know the consumers will pay for this stuff. And I know this because I'm one of those people that enjoy the silly costumes along with the serious ones.
> 
> And CC2 doesn't do patches, so I wouldn't get my hopes up about that anyway.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol whatever go pay for your retarded costumes if you like them, I'm not paying horse armor. CC2 is just trying to cash in on this game, I can hardly call that fanservice if they don't give a shit about the online community but make retarded DLC instead. 

But hey, everyone's own cup of tea I guess


----------



## Alicia (Apr 23, 2013)

Your Sig is too large! Max allowed Sig space is 550x500 for senior members, including text, images, gif animations, spoiler tags and YouTube players. Please resize your image or change your sig pic.


----------



## Random (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm pretty serious when people are saying give Naruto an akatsuki cloak or an anbu outfit. Not only has he never worn those, but he would look pretty stupid if he did in my opinion. 


Daftvirgin said:


> Lol whatever go pay for your retarded costumes if you like them, I'm not paying horse armor. CC2 is just trying to cash in on this game, I can hardly call that fanservice if they don't give a shit about the online community but make retarded DLC instead.
> 
> But hey, everyone's own cup of tea I guess



You literally just repeated what I just said. CC2 doesn't care about the problems online. If patches had to be paid for, then they would make them, other wise they don't see it as their problem. Costumes, however, do make them money, which is why they make them. It isn't fanservice, it's a money maker with the disguise of fanservice. You can call it retarded all you like, but from a business stand point of view, CC2 is just raking in the money while you are still crying over problems that won't be fixed.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 23, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> They are so stupid and downright retarded, they barely have any relevance to the Naruto series.


I wouldn't say that. So far we've had outfits based on endings which have their appeal. The fact is people seem to think if it isn't canon to the manga it's not relevant enough but I always found costumes from the endings made perfect sense for DLC. The only pack I'd say matched your description of having barely any relevance would be the Naruto pack but that pack's theme was Naruto in different outfits and could easily be skipped.



Daftvirgin said:


> Worst part is that you have to pay for them.


Well that's a problem with the current state of DLC in general. We can't fault CC2 for sticking to the system even if it is a bad one. Plus I'd say compared to other costume DLC you pay for this game does offer more for less compared to other costume DLC I've paid for.



Random said:


> I'm pretty serious when people are saying give Naruto an akatsuki cloak or an anbu outfit. Not only has he never worn those, but he would look pretty stupid if he did in my opinion.


The Akatsuki cloak Naruto was a suggestion for a bonus in either a Naruto pack like we saw before or an Akatsuki pack and I'm sure the Anbu suggestion was the same. They were thrown into a list of suggestions for different themes. The main suggestions made were , ending inspired outfits for , , , ,  etc.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 23, 2013)

yeah i lol'ed at _"They do have more relevance to the series than some of the ideas I see here"_
suggestions i've seen here:
-Flak jackets for Utakata, Kisame, Zabuza
-White Jin outfits for the 9
-Akatsuki cloak for Oro, Kakuzu, Hidan, (full) and the rest of Taka.
-Edo Kimimaro, Chiyo, Sasori, Kakuzu
-Uchiha robes Madara, etc.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Random (Apr 23, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> The Akatsuki cloak Naruto was a suggestion for a bonus in either a Naruto pack like we saw before or an Akatsuki pack and I'm sure the Anbu suggestion was the same. They were thrown into a list of suggestions for different themes. The main suggestions made were , ending inspired outfits for , , , ,  etc.





Utakata said:


> yeah i lol'ed at _"They do have more relevance to the series than some of the ideas I see here"_
> suggestions i've seen here:
> -Flak jackets for Utakata, Kisame, Zabuza
> -White Jin outfits for the 9
> ...


Ok I'll admit that I was wrong on that part. Akatsuki and Anbu Naruto just stuck in my mind. But still, besides Hello Kitty Sakura, all the costumes so far have had some type of relevance. They are all either from anime endings, artbooks, or the actual canon series. It's not like they just came out of nowhere.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XcAmC9GhiJM[/YOUTUBE]

 We ain't never getting a patch, ladies & gentlemen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2013)

I find 1010 with Tobi and Neji as supports is fucking retarded.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 23, 2013)

Good video, the guy certainly holds nothing back with his opinions haha. Have to agree with what he was saying too, CC2 really need to step things up with the next game (though it seems unlikely)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 23, 2013)

Perhaps they ought to have pushed the date back for refinement..


----------



## Alicia (Apr 23, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> [YOUTUBE]XcAmC9GhiJM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> We ain't never getting a patch, ladies & gentlemen.



I agree 100% with this guy.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 23, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Perhaps they ought to have pushed the date back for refinement..



As if CC2 would refine anything lol. Just look at what they're doing right now. Instead of making patches, they're releasing costume DLC


----------



## Daxter (Apr 23, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> [YOUTUBE]XcAmC9GhiJM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> We ain't never getting a patch, ladies & gentlemen.



Pretty much all true. It's sad. I also thought of that myself; I want people to be restricted to real teams. I'm sick of Edo Itachi and Kimimaro supports.


The only thing these costumes released are going to be good for is fixing the Gens' glitch on certain characters.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 23, 2013)

I wish we could get hilarious dialogue if one person picked Hashirama and the other Madara


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 23, 2013)

I just noticed something...

KCM Naruto, from the second slot, actually has _4_ combos

...

wha


----------



## Iruel (Apr 23, 2013)

i miss stuff like this 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66LhuqhSj_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Apr 23, 2013)

I miss the Sasuke vs Itachi boss battle in UNS2 

I love the OST during that battle: *The Uchiha Stage*


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 23, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Perhaps they ought to have pushed the date back for refinement..



That's what I said. I'd rather wait a much longer time for a more qualitative game. Still surprised this game was qualified for release after all the amount of glitches it has. CC2's debugging department or whatever authority they go by are slacking as hard as fuck. They rushed into this one. If things continue to look this grim, Storm 3 may be my last game purchased of the series.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 23, 2013)

Had some fun with the DLC costumes today (didn't get much chance to use them before since the room with the PS3 was getting redecorated between when I got the latest costumes and today).

Sannin Tsunade has become one of my favourite characters to play as. I also had a bit of fun trying out "what if" scenarios like if Orochimaru never left Konoha. Some costumes like Road to Ninja Hinata make some of my previous team ups even cooler (Fuu, Hinata and Kurotsuchi for example). As expected Road to Ninja Sasuke gives me more reason to play as Sasuke or use him in a team up.

My only issue is awakening as Sannin Jiraiya...


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone got pictures of all these costumes?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 23, 2013)

Utakata said:


> i miss stuff like this
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66LhuqhSj_c[/YOUTUBE]


They're too lazy to implement that.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 23, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Had some fun with the DLC costumes today (didn't get much chance to use them before since the room with the PS3 was getting redecorated between when I got the latest costumes and today).
> 
> Sannin Tsunade has become one of my favourite characters to play as. I also had a bit of fun trying out "what if" scenarios like if Orochimaru never left Konoha. Some costumes like Road to Ninja Hinata make some of my previous team ups even cooler (Fuu, Hinata and Kurotsuchi for example). As expected Road to Ninja Sasuke gives me more reason to play as Sasuke or use him in a team up.
> 
> My only issue is awakening as Sannin Jiraiya...



What's wrong with Sannin Jiraya's awakening? It doesn't match the costume?


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 23, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> What's wrong with Sannin Jiraya's awakening? It doesn't match the costume?


He just magically has his regular clothes on.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 23, 2013)

whaddup guys


----------



## Iruel (Apr 23, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> What's wrong with Sannin Jiraya's awakening? It doesn't match the costume?



yeah, Sennin Mode Jiraiya has the old outfit even with the new DLC; and his sandals are hovering slightly above the ground in his war outfit.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 23, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> He just magically has his regular clothes on.



And you're okay with this happening with costumes you pay for?


----------



## Iruel (Apr 23, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> And you're okay with this happening with costumes you pay for?





Gaiash said:


> Had some fun with the DLC costumes today (didn't get much chance to use them before since the room with the PS3 was getting redecorated between when I got the latest costumes and today).
> 
> Sannin Tsunade has become one of my favourite characters to play as. I also had a bit of fun trying out "what if" scenarios like if Orochimaru never left Konoha. Some costumes like Road to Ninja Hinata make some of my previous team ups even cooler (Fuu, Hinata and Kurotsuchi for example). As expected Road to Ninja Sasuke gives me more reason to play as Sasuke or use him in a team up.
> 
> My only *issue* is awakening as Sannin Jiraiya...



////10char


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 23, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> And you're okay with this happening with costumes you pay for?


I see what you're doing. This is one problem I have with one costume in a pack that I'm pleased with the end result of. I didn't buy Sannin Jiraiya on his own, if I did certainly I'd have a bigger problem. But every other costume in that pack has added to my enjoyment of this game.

Now I hope this issue doesn't come up again but it isn't enough to ruin a costume pack that cost what was essentially leftover change from buying DLC for another game.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 23, 2013)

Ignored


----------



## Random (Apr 24, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> And you're okay with this happening with costumes you pay for?



$1 for a the whole pack, the Jirayai costume was about an 8th of that, so that one costume was about 12 cents. I don't it's a big deal that a 12 cent costume has a small little set back, especially when all the other costumes in that pack are so good.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I see what you're doing. This is one problem I have with one costume in a pack that I'm pleased with the end result of. I didn't buy Sannin Jiraiya on his own, if I did certainly I'd have a bigger problem. But every other costume in that pack has added to my enjoyment of this game.
> 
> Now I hope this issue doesn't come up again but it isn't enough to ruin a costume pack that cost what was essentially leftover change from buying DLC for another game.



I'm not doing anything. I'm just asking a question.



Random said:


> $1 for a the whole pack, the Jirayai costume was about an 8th of that, so that one costume was about 12 cents. I don't it's a big deal that a 12 cent costume has a small little set back, especially when all the other costumes in that pack are so good.



I thought it was like $5.00 for a pack.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 24, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I'm not doing anything. I'm just asking a question.


Well it comes to DLC in this game I know we take different stances. I thought you were trying to point holes in my stance. I was mistaken, sorry.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Well it comes to DLC in this game I know we take different stances. I thought you were trying to point holes in my stance. I was mistaken, sorry.



It's alright, Mr. Gaiash. Let us clasp hands and jump into the rainbow of jolliness with the flamboyant butterflies of peaceful tranquility.


----------



## G (Apr 24, 2013)

sannin sennin jiraiya would be akward


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 24, 2013)

What the hells the difference? Jiriaya is a sannin whether he's in sage more or not


----------



## Vash (Apr 24, 2013)

Whoever is doing the prices for some of these costumes needs to get fired 

Last week, the Costume pack which featured Road to Ninja, Sannin, Anbu, and Madara costumes (8 in total): ?0.79

The Hello Kitty Sakura costume: ?2.39

That's triple the price, for one costume.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 24, 2013)

Jak said:


> Whoever is doing the prices for some of these costumes needs to get fired
> 
> Last week, the Costume pack which featured Road to Ninja, Sannin, Anbu, and Madara costumes (8 in total): ?0.79
> 
> ...


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 24, 2013)

CC2 folk must be quite the money pigs.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2013)

They value their Hello Kitty.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello Kitty is a named brand. The original company must have stakes in this.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 24, 2013)

Man, that isn't even a full costume.

She's just sporting a few accessories. 

Kinda lulzy how it's worth more than the ones with greater detail.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 24, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> CC2 folk must be quite the money pigs.


 CC2


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 24, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Hello Kitty is a named brand. The original company must have stakes in this.


Oh I've no doubt that's why it costs that much. But you'd think with that in mind they'd make it a set of costumes based on Hello Kitty rather than just one.



Hydro Spiral said:


> Man, that isn't even a full costume.
> 
> She's just sporting a few accessories.
> 
> Kinda lulzy how it's worth more than the ones with greater detail.


Also this.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 25, 2013)

So guys, if they (hypothetically) had DLC for filler characters, what ones would you wanna see in the game?

-head of the ANBU of the Mist, totally looks like a BAMF (plus more Kiri-nin is always good)
-Sensei of the Rain Ninja that fought Team 7 in the forest; this guy had a kickass sword and actually kicked ass
-he was a pretty interestig character, a monk who had some Kurama chakra infused with him. would be a fun pseudo-Jinchuriki character to play as.
- Looks like a badass old Chinese man; would of made a fun team with Utakata, probably has unique versions of Utakata's bubble Ninjutsu.
-i liked her Crystal Release, and she was a good female villain. lot of potential for a playable character.
-has a pretty cool character design, and his very unorthodox fighting style would be fun to play around with in the game.


----------



## Random (Apr 25, 2013)

Utakata said:


> So guys, if they (hypothetically) had DLC for filler characters, what ones would you wanna see in the game?
> 
> -head of the ANBU of the Mist, totally looks like a BAMF (plus more Kiri-nin is always good)
> -Sensei of the Rain Ninja that fought Team 7 in the forest; this guy had a kickass sword and actually kicked ass
> ...



I would only wanna see Guren. As dislikable as her character is, here kekkai genkai is very interesting and I have always wanted to see it in a game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2013)

Random said:


> I would only wanna see Guren. As dislikable as her character is, here kekkai genkai is very interesting and I have always wanted to see it in a game.



She would play a bit like Haku.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 25, 2013)

- Even though the curry of life was stupid, his lightning control and swords were badass, and the funeral thing with burying people alive was pretty awesome.

 - Ah it brings back memories seeing that pic, the last filler before Sasuke left the village! More to the point though, he too had a badass sword (added bonus it apparently once belonged / was used by the second Hokage) and I liked his arrogance and dickishness. Could be pretty fun to use in a Storm game.

 - Because she's hawt. Nah seriously though, she has pretty interesting techniques and it would be pretty awesome seeing how they could incorporate multiple jutsu natures in to her moveset (possibly like Hiruzen with water and earth included in awakening?)

I was going to say Hotaru as well, but that would have been 100% just for someone to team with Utakata


----------



## Kid (Apr 25, 2013)

I miss clashes

Also I think some teams should have special team attacks

Kinda boring everytime you perform a team ultimate

the 2 supports just hit them a few times and that's it :|

Like in Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3/4/5 for ps2 they had some awesome team ultimates


----------



## Random (Apr 25, 2013)

CC2 has just been steadily going down hill. They hit there peak awhile ago it seems.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 25, 2013)

Utakata said:


> So guys, if they (hypothetically) had DLC for filler characters, what ones would you wanna see in the game?


Movie villains. A movies story mode for Generations 2 would work and would result in Menma being a separate character.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 25, 2013)

What character do I want?

80 year old gennin


----------



## Karyu Endan (Apr 25, 2013)

Filler DLC wishlist?

Raiga from the Curry of Life Filler.

Sora from the first Shippuden Filler arc.

Guren from the Three Tails arc.

Shiranami from the Tsuchigumo Kinjutsu arc, with Hotaru showing up in a combo-ender and the ultimate. (would also happen to give Utakata a unique finishing ultimate against him)

Menma from Road to Ninja.

One major character from each major Shippuden filler arc, one movie villain, and one PTS Filler villain. That's a fairly reasonable wishlist I suppose.

EDIT: Failing Shiranami, replace him with Hiruko from Inheritors of the Will of Fire. He'd be pretty boss too


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 25, 2013)

Random said:


> CC2 has just been steadily going down hill. They hit there peak awhile ago it seems.



This. The only role they should have is being a part of the cutscene department of another company willing to work and be licensed to Naruto games on the PS3/Xbox.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 25, 2013)

I know what I want...

- A Jiraiya and Sage Mode Jiraiya that doesn't suck ass

- Juugo with his new clothes and a new awakening

- Orochimaru and Tsunade with their powers fully on display in their respective movesets

- No bullshit duplicates and PTS characters to pad the roster numbers

- Some actual balancing and minor changes across the board for the Vs. portion


Edit: Oh wait, you guys meant filler character DLC.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 25, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Movie villains. A movies story mode for Generations 2 would work and would result in Menma being a separate character.



Doto (who has already been in a Naruto game before), Hiruko, Mui, Muku, Ryuzetsu, and Menma from the movies would be interesting as playable characters.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 25, 2013)

Filler chars would be fine as long as they included Toon Pain.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 25, 2013)

Filler extras? Taijutsu Naruto 



bigduo209 said:


> - A Jiraiya and Sage Mode Jiraiya that doesn't suck ass



I'm not even sure why this hasn't been fixed already 

Sage Naruto has been upgraded with each subsequent game for faster, more fluid, and more fitting combos. But not Jiraiya?


----------



## Iruel (Apr 25, 2013)

Damn Kakuzu is fucking vicious! dem threads have long range and if you put him, Hidan and Yugito together its brutal


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2013)

I am not sure with what contribute with Filler DLC...right now I just want dojo Team Gai + Naruto costumes. 

But I have a small quirk with costumes and that is that they should come with their own concept art and appear as their respective icons in the fights. It feels weird playing as Sannin Era Jiraiya but he still has his Myoboukuzan sage canon clothes. The same goes for all the other costumes we've gotten so far.



Hydro Spiral said:


> I'm not even sure why this hasn't been fixed already
> 
> Sage Naruto has been upgraded with each subsequent game for faster, more fluid, and more fitting combos. But not Jiraiya?



We should then bring this up to  Cause I am sure playing as Sage Jiraiya from UNS2 in free battle mode has been pretty much many's wetdream. 

I think if a group of us sent them respectively a list of gameplay stuff that they have gotta improve while another one suggests the new and delayed characters that we should've got a long time ago our chances of having better game next time could rise.

Personally I would suggest them the characters, that's where I excell at.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 26, 2013)

wouldn't kcm and sage mode naruto be >>> taijutsu naruto in 

...taijutsu


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 26, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Damn Kakuzu is fucking vicious! dem threads have long range and if you put him, Hidan and Yugito together its brutal



i use him with tobi and pain but if you put him with hidan then his attack power is insane.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> We should then bring this up to  Cause I am sure playing as Sage Jiraiya from UNS2 in free battle mode has been pretty much many's wetdream.



I would bring that issue to their attention if wasn't for the fact that the request submission is broken.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 26, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I would bring that issue to their attention if wasn't for the fact that the request submission is broken.




LOLOLOL Yes "broken" is what they say.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 26, 2013)

Motochika said:


> LOLOLOL Yes "broken" is what they say.



Good call..


----------



## Iruel (Apr 26, 2013)

So i was playing a mirror match with another Utakata player...
and then this happened..


uhhh interesting choice for an alt color there, Saiken... O_o


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 26, 2013)

Utakata said:


> So i was playing a mirror match with another Utakata player...
> and then this happened..
> 
> 
> uhhh interesting choice for an alt color there, Saiken... O_o



Reminds me of Minato's alternate colour, which is relatively no different than the original.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 27, 2013)

Utaka's creature always seemed the most ugly to me. It should had been a dinosaur, a skink or an Archeopteryx as far as I am concerned. You know cause the Biju had the theme of Garden animals going on.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 27, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Utaka's creature always seemed the most ugly to me. It should had been a dinosaur, a skink or an Archeopteryx as far as I am concerned. You know cause the Biju had the theme of Garden animals going on.



how is a Giant Monkey and a Dolphin/Horse a garden animal?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 27, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I would bring that issue to their attention if wasn't for the fact that the request submission is broken.



So it has happened to you as well? I thought I was the only one having trouble then...looks like its not.

A friend suggested me that I prolly had to change of Internet browser and then it might work, but if it's really broken and I wasn't just having bad luck, then damn. D:

Well I am sure they will open a new one for their next game while it goes through development. Was like that during Generations (I suggested Hashirama and Tobirama and we know what happened ) and IIRC they did it as well during this one.


----------



## Random (Apr 27, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Utaka's creature always seemed the most ugly to me. It should had been a dinosaur, a skink or an Archeopteryx as far as I am concerned. You know cause the Biju had the theme of Garden animals going on.



I know right, those pesky Octobulls are always in my garden. They are almost as annoying as the horse-donkey-goat things that trot all over my flowers. And that monkey is always knocking over my garden gnomes!

Was that too much sarcasm?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 27, 2013)

Utakata said:


> how is a Giant Monkey and a Dolphin/Horse a garden animal?



Monkey counts as a garden animal depending on the country that you live.

The horse thing sucks too thought. Wtf is it?? a llama?



Random said:


> Was that too much sarcasm?



Octopuses would count for the sea garden, and bulls are ok too. Like I said, depending on the country that you live.

However I feel that we already have Tsunade's slug occupying the SLUG position.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 27, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Monkey counts as a garden animal depending on the country that you live.
> 
> The horse thing sucks too thought. Wtf is it?? a llama?



I just said what it is; Dolphin-Horse.

and how is it strange for a slug to be a garden animal?


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Apr 27, 2013)

What's up bitches! I haven't had interweb for almost a week, so did i miss anything of value?

Also to the above comments, the tailed beasts are all in bodies and names are based/ripoff from monsters/gods/demons of Asian folklore/legends. I don't know for sure or remember off the the top of my head what some of them are, but the _Dolphin-Horse_ is a Kirin/Qilin. Which is basically a kinda dragon-horse hybrid thing.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 27, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Utaka's creature always seemed the most ugly to me. *It should had been a dinosaur*, a skink or an Archeopteryx as far as I am concerned. You know cause the Biju had the theme of Garden animals going on.


 A dinosaur Jinchuriki would have been badass


----------



## Random (Apr 27, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Also to the above comments, the tailed beasts are all in bodies and names are based/ripoff from monsters/gods/demons of Asian folklore/legends. I don't know for sure or remember off the the top of my head what some of them are, but the _Dolphin-Horse_ is a Kirin/Qilin. Which is basically a kinda dragon-horse hybrid thing.



I at least knew about the nine-tailed fox and Son Goku being apart of japanese lore. I figured the others were too, but never felt like looking them up.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 27, 2013)

Random said:


> I at least knew about the nine-tailed fox and Son Goku being apart of japanese lore. I figured the others were too, but never felt like looking them up.



Kurama is a , Gyuki is an , Shukaku is a , Matatabi is a , Isobu is probably based off . the others, 5-7, i have no idea. but 4 is actually based on ; which is what Dragonball's Son Goku is based on.

oh, and this happened to me yesterday...
So i recently beat a Neji/Kimimaro/Edo Itachi Team with my Utakata/Yagura/Suigetsu team, Naturally he was abusing supports, but he wasnt quite sure how to handle my bubbles of death. 
And, after the match I got this message:
_"sino es por tu gusano no ganas nina"_
 What does that even mean? I don't speak Spanish, but I'm going to assume he was trying to talk trash.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 27, 2013)

Utakata said:


> but 4 is actually based on ; which is what Dragonball's Son Goku is based on.



I just fucking hate it when the Japanese manage to rip off our (Chinese) only decent folklore character and make a badass manga out of it  

I wish I could make a Sun WuKong manga for the sake of the Chinese

And don't forget Hiruzen's  a more obvious rip off of Sun WuKong 

And Son Goku is actually the Japanese name for Sun Wukong


----------



## Random (Apr 27, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I just fucking hate it when the Japanese manage to rip off our (Chinese) only decent folklore character and make a badass manga out of it
> 
> I wish I could make a Sun WuKong manga for the sake of the Chinese
> 
> ...



Oh yea, I forgot it was actually chinese folklore. I just always remember it from DBZ so I automatically think it's japanese.

Also, I didn't know Tanuki were actual folklore. I just knew it was japanese for a raccoon dog, which is a real animal.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I just fucking hate it when the Japanese manage to rip off our (Chinese) only decent folklore character and make a badass manga out of it
> 
> I wish I could make a Sun WuKong manga for the sake of the Chinese
> 
> ...



I thought you were Belgian... so you're Chinese? 

And remember the Chinese and Japanese base things off of each other. Happens quite a lot and quite mutually, actually. Though the Japanese do it more often.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 27, 2013)

I just noticed, in the last battle, one of Tobi's lines reads...

_"Even if you've got the Nine Tails, you're still nothing in the face of *FIVE* Tailed Beasts."_

You fight all 6 of them

lol

They fought 5 in the manga after stopping Goku, so I guess that's where they slipped

Also, about Kokuo, Kishi said in the last illustration book that it was meant to be a Dolphin-Horse, but wound up being something that he "doesn't quite understand"  It's just sort of a beast.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 27, 2013)

"Its off to the collection office for you"


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I just noticed, in the last battle, one of Tobi's lines reads...
> 
> _"Even if you've got the Nine Tails, you're still nothing in the face of *FIVE* Tailed Beasts."_
> 
> ...



Yeah, I feel sorry for Kokuo. I feel it's the Bijuu that's left out of Bijuu games and it's the ugliest/shittiest one.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 27, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I thought you were Belgian... so you're Chinese?
> 
> And remember the Chinese and Japanese base things off of each other. Happens quite a lot and quite mutually, actually. Though the Japanese do it more often.



As it was done similarly amongst the Romans and Greeks during Antiquity


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Apr 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Also, about Kokuo, Kishi said in the last illustration book that it was meant to be a Dolphin-Horse, but wound up being something that he "doesn't quite understand"  It's just sort of a beast.



Well call Kishi, and tell him he made a Kirin made by pure dumb ass luck because that's what it most looks like. And tell him I say he knows nothing of ocean mammals!


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I'm not even sure why this hasn't been fixed already
> 
> Sage Naruto has been upgraded with each subsequent game for faster, more fluid, and more fitting combos. But not Jiraiya?



It's simple fan-service really, focus mainly on the 2 characters everyone loves and prioritize every other character after (but still by popularity and who died). The least popular characters and dead ones get little-to-no attention after they've been created.

I don't think CC2 will treat the Storm games like they are actual, you know... games, until the manga/show is finally done. It'll still be relevant but the fandom won't be as active, so CC2 will finally start on fixing all the genuine flaws instead of the "OH MAH GURD NARUxSAS 4-EVA!" crowd. 



Daftvirgin said:


> I just fucking hate it when the Japanese manage to rip off our (Chinese) only decent folklore character and make a badass manga out of it


The Romans did it to the Greeks so it's not unheard of.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Alicia (Apr 27, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Well call Kishi, and tell him he made a Kirin made by pure dumb ass luck because that's what it most looks like. And tell him I say he knows nothing of ocean mammals!



Thought you were talking about Sasuke's thunderclap attack against Itachi 

And the Kirin is also Chinese, called Qilin 

And if we'd actually be able to contact Kishi, I'll be sending him hatemail everytime he makes another asspull


----------



## Motochika (Apr 27, 2013)

People are shocked that chinese stories influence the Japs? For realz people. :


----------



## Alicia (Apr 27, 2013)

Motochika said:


> People are shocked that chinese stories influence the Japs? For realz people. :



Not shocked, just butthurt 






Wait, what?


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 27, 2013)

Just bought a $20 psn card, before I waste it on the Naruto DLC, I must ask. Is it even worth it?


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Just bought a $20 psn card, before I waste it on the Naruto DLC, I must ask. Is it even worth it?



You must ask?


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, I must


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 27, 2013)

Do you feel it is worth it?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 27, 2013)

They should do an Early Akatsuki Nagato DLC.



bigduo209 said:


> It's simple fan-service really, focus mainly on the 2 characters everyone loves and prioritize every other character after (but still by popularity and who died). The least popular characters and dead ones get little-to-no attention after they've been created.



True fan-service should take all characters into account


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 27, 2013)

Pirate Naruto and Sasuke, bikini sakura and ino 

same exact fight styles, think I can do without 

unless there's more


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 27, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Pirate Naruto and Sasuke, bikini sakura and ino
> 
> same exact fight styles, think I can do without
> 
> unless there's more


I tend not to expect alternate play styles from costumes. Considering the price of the packs you can buy something else and buy a set you like with the change. These costume packs tend to be between two and four pounds, from a PSN card that's nothing.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> True fan-service should take all characters into account


----------



## Alicia (Apr 28, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Just bought a $20 psn card, before I waste it on the Naruto DLC, I must ask. Is it even worth it?



Get GTA 3 and Vice City instead. Or Dragonborn DLC if you've got Skyrim. Or get an indie game. All of these can be purchased with a $20 PSN card. 

Really, there's so much more to choose from other than retarded Nardo costumes, don't waste your money CC2 any longer.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 28, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Just bought a $20 psn card, before I waste it on the Naruto DLC, I must ask. Is it even worth it?


 The DLC is pretty poor and so is the game itself for that matter. To be honest unless you really love the game and are tired of the attire for certain characters that they already have, it's pretty much not worth it.

If you have some spare PSN credit after buying something else it isn't so bad, but imo you would be far better off spending it on a a different game(s)


----------



## Alaude (Apr 28, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Just bought a $20 psn card, before I waste it on the Naruto DLC, I must ask. Is it even worth it?



Well part of the costumes are awesome, but some of them just useless like all the Naruto costumes from the special pack expect the pirate since I like it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 28, 2013)

Just realized that before we get "Unmasked Tobi/'Adult' Uchiha Obito" in the next game we should get this costume of him as DLC:



Hooded Akatsuki Tobi FTW.



Hydro Spiral said:


> They should do an Early Akatsuki Nagato DLC.



This one as well.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 28, 2013)

So are there underground matches going on here? I keep seeing all of you logged in on PSN playing the same game (this one), but never hear of any battles going on between you people..


----------



## G (Apr 28, 2013)

now that i think about it this game was a waste of money. should have bought some games for my dust collecting 3ds


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Apr 28, 2013)

I actually don't have that many members of the forum as friends, and those like 4 i do like random are always hard to catch.

In Fact you, Aeiou, are the first and so far only member of this tread I have met in battle. by the way those matches were awesome and i wish there was a replay option so I could have saved some of those. Tho I'm sad that of all the times I tried, I only gave you death by bubbles twice. I need to improve with that guy.


----------



## Random (Apr 28, 2013)

G said:


> now that i think about it this game was a waste of money. should have bought some games for my dust collecting 3ds



The 3ds has a lot of good games, I play it all the time. My vita is collecting dust though.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Apr 28, 2013)

Random said:


> The 3ds has a lot of good games, I play it all the time. My vita is collecting dust though.



So it's doing what most believe it best bought for?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 28, 2013)

Off topic but oh well: Aeiou - I love your new set :33


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 28, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> I actually don't have that many members of the forum as friends, and those like 4 i do like random are always hard to catch.
> 
> In Fact you, Aeiou, are the first and so far only member of this tread I have met in battle. by the way those matches were awesome and i wish there was a replay option so I could have saved some of those. Tho I'm sad that of all the times I tried, I only gave you death by bubbles twice. I need to improve with that guy.



Yes, our 40 or so matches were very intense.  You should add the other forum members here.. most of them have and are playing the game. I'm always under the assumption that Dax and Jak are always playing together because they always seem to be in the same thing while playing the game... whether it's a tournament, free battle, or endless.  Might be a coincidence though.



Kamen Rider said:


> Off topic but oh well: Aeiou - I love your new set :33



Why, thank you! You a fan of HMC as well?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 28, 2013)

^ Sure am! It's my favourite Ghibli movie (and was also the first one I got to watch years ago), I will never tire of watching it :amazed


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 28, 2013)

Same. Spirited Away comes second, but HMC just had something about it that makes it special. I always remember watching it as a kid. Good times.


----------



## Random (Apr 28, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> I actually don't have that many members of the forum as friends, and those like 4 i do like random are always hard to catch.
> 
> In Fact you, Aeiou, are the first and so far only member of this tread I have met in battle. by the way those matches were awesome and i wish there was a replay option so I could have saved some of those. Tho I'm sad that of all the times I tried, I only gave you death by bubbles twice. I need to improve with that guy.



I remember fighting you in Generations. That was really fun. I can't fight anyone now though because my internet is retarded.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 28, 2013)

is it me or that we should get a bit more DLC after the summer???

I really hope they add the tobi,madara, half complete Juubi vs Kakashi,Gai,Bee and Naruto arc. Kakashi,Gai, and Bee get a few new moves. Bee should get the ink clones and whirlwind move he did against the jins. Kakashi should get Raiden as ougi and Gai should have nunchucks as his awakening with all new combos.

Hashirama should have sage mode and Tobirama should FTG slash. I bet Kishi will give Sarutobi a new Jutsu in this new fight soon.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 29, 2013)

MS81 said:


> is it me or that we should get a bit more DLC after the summer???
> 
> I really hope they add the tobi,madara, half complete Juubi vs Kakashi,Gai,Bee and Naruto arc. Kakashi,Gai, and Bee get a few new moves. Bee should get the ink clones and whirlwind move he did against the jins. Kakashi should get Raiden as ougi and Gai should have nunchucks as his awakening with all new combos.
> 
> Hashirama should have sage mode and Tobirama should FTG slash. I bet Kishi will give Sarutobi a new Jutsu in this new fight soon.


Storm 4, perhaps? I wouldn't be shocked if it doesn't happen though.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 29, 2013)

All DLC was confirmed to be costumes quite a while back unfortunately, so none of that stuff will (possibly) happen before Storm 4 / Gens 2. 

Hashirama is going to be in need of a huge update in the next game though, in Storm 3 he is really slow and just generally not great in general, but now he'll need a new moveset as well as hopefully things like being made faster. Maybe Tobirama will get FTG or even Edo Tensei (depending on how he went about creating it and using it in the first place most likely), seems bloody unlikely, but it would be pretty nice seeing him getting some updates too


----------



## Iruel (Apr 29, 2013)

You know, i just had a really cool idea for DLC costumes..

Those astral projections/holograms Akatsuki used to communicate during meetings were really cool looking; and that vocal effect it did to their voices was really cool in the anime, so that would be an awesome DLC pack, although i can see alot of people wouldn't be too big on that one.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 29, 2013)

This became the DLC thread.


----------



## Alaude (Apr 29, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> All DLC was confirmed to be costumes quite a while back unfortunately, so none of that stuff will (possibly) happen before Storm 4 / Gens 2.
> 
> Hashirama is going to be in need of a huge update in the next game though, in Storm 3 he is really slow and just generally not great in general, but now he'll need a new moveset as well as hopefully things like being made faster. Maybe Tobirama will get FTG or even Edo Tensei (depending on how he went about creating it and using it in the first place most likely), seems bloody unlikely, but it would be pretty nice seeing him getting some updates too



I agree Hashirama really needs updates to his moveset and I wouldn't mind Tobirama having updates too. Also Jiraya and Deidara should have too, for Deidara a new ultimate would be good or a different Jutsu and Jiraya is juat way too slow.



Utakata said:


> You know, i just had a really cool idea for DLC costumes..
> 
> Those astral projections/holograms Akatsuki used to communicate during meetings were really cool looking; and that vocal effect it did to their voices was really cool in the anime, so that would be an awesome DLC pack, although i can see alot of people wouldn't be too big on that one.
> 
> ...



I would definitely buy that


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 29, 2013)

So I was just checking out some Storm 3 videos on Youtube and I didn't realise how many glitches there were in the game (that haven't been already mentioned here of course).

I tried one of them out just now and it worked, though it's only a glitch that allows you to have 2 Choji's as support when you're using War Ino


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ket1EbRyrz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 29, 2013)

Next DLC



Not gonna lie. I would actually pay for this


----------



## Alicia (Apr 29, 2013)

ugh, nothing but costume DLC talk, rant or fangasms.... I'm unsubscribing from this thread.


----------



## Random (Apr 29, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> ugh, nothing but costume DLC talk, rant or fangasms.... I'm unsubscribing from this thread.



I gotta ask, what more did you expect after the game came out?  What else is there to talk about?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 29, 2013)

tourneys and online, but it turned out the mechanics are glitched and online is almost as bad (if not worse) than UNS2, and CC2 releasing retarded DLC costumes just to cash-in. So this thread inevitably took a course for the worst with such a recipe.


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 29, 2013)

So wait, is this the cannon costumes week?

I remember someone pointed out we had a silly pack, Akatsuki hats, silly pack, Sannin et al, silly pack...

So maybe tomorrow we will have something decent.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 29, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> So wait, is this the cannon costumes week?
> 
> I remember someone pointed out we had a silly pack, Akatsuki hats, silly pack, Sannin et al, silly pack...
> 
> So maybe tomorrow we will have something decent.



supposedly, the only DLC we have left are Kage Hats.. :/


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 29, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Next DLC
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie. I would actually pay for this


So would I. In fact add the Team Guy training outfits, Hinata's bicycle outfit and the suits and we'd get a pretty neat modern clothing pack.



Utakata said:


> supposedly, the only DLC we have left are Kage Hats.. :/


If they come with Kage robes cool, if it's just hats I'll pass.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 29, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Yes, our 40 or so matches were very intense.  You should add the other forum members here.. most of them have and are playing the game. I'm always under the assumption that Dax and Jak are always playing together because they always seem to be in the same thing while playing the game... whether it's a tournament, free battle, or endless.  Might be a coincidence though.




In the beginning we played a lot more together though I spend much more time on the game then he does. He's kind of fed up with how glitchy it is, and I don't blame him. I still play often, I haven't quite bored myself with it just yet.



Kamen Rider said:


> So I was just checking out some Storm 3 videos on Youtube and I didn't realise how many glitches there were in the game (that haven't been already mentioned here of course).
> 
> I tried one of them out just now and it worked, though it's only a glitch that allows you to have 2 Choji's as support when you're using War Ino
> 
> ...




So gonna try this. I use war Ino all the time, and it'd be fun to have two Chouji's rolling around. 



Daftvirgin said:


> tourneys and online, but it turned out the mechanics are glitched and online is almost as bad (if not worse) than UNS2, and CC2 releasing retarded DLC costumes just to cash-in. So this thread inevitably took a course for the worst with such a recipe.




I was under the assumption no one spoke about tournies or matches 'cause they didn't play anymore. I thought I was the only one who did. >.>


----------



## Alicia (Apr 29, 2013)

Well we tried to host tourney back in the old days of UNS2. That was such a pain in the ass and we ended up having everyone in the finals disqualified due to one guy spamming.

Then we heard about UNSG tourney ability and the sub-bar as a way to balance out gameplay; it was the best thing since sliced bread. I never actually participated, but the forum members were hosting a couple of tourneys before UNS3 came out.

And now shit hits the fan and no one hosts tourneys anymore and hates the game. I honestly can't blame the people since CC2 has been trolling our fandom with UNS3.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 29, 2013)

That's too bad, honestly. It sucks that CC2 ruined this for everyone. A tourney would have been fun, too.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 29, 2013)

Daxter said:


> That's too bad, honestly. It sucks that CC2 ruined this for everyone. A tourney would have been fun, too.



At this point, I don't even fucking care anymore about online or my skills. Now that I've unlocked all characters, I'm just going to have it collect dust and take it out occasionally when a friend comes over...

...nah wait we play One Piece: Pirate Warriors and GTA IV instead. Might as well sell this bullshit game. UNS3 is definitely not worth 60 bucks.

I encourage everyone to get Tomb Raider or Bioshock Infinite once you trade your game in. 

On another note, I am willing to gift people a copy of Tomb Raider (on whichever platform) for those who still haven't gotten the game.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 29, 2013)

Just finished Infinite last week and loved it, but it'll never replace BS2 in my heart. 

As for Tomb Raider, I`ve never been interested in that series. Is it a crime?


----------



## Iruel (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone on and wanna play on Xbox tonight? I've been having fun with a new team im trying out..


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 29, 2013)

D'aww, I'll hold on to this game 

I'd regret selling it tbh. I got a bit tired of Storm 2, but I'll still play the story mode/boss fights every now and then for fun. Same with this game. Single player is enough for me ('specially with Free Battle, and my favorite characters being treated well )...

Albeit disappointing with the ending, and some of the stages being taken out...>.>


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Well we tried to host tourney back in the old days of UNS2. That was such a pain in the ass and we ended up having everyone in the finals disqualified due to one guy spamming.
> 
> Then we heard about UNSG tourney ability and the sub-bar as a way to balance out gameplay; it was the best thing since sliced bread. I never actually participated, but the forum members were hosting a couple of tourneys before UNS3 came out.
> 
> And now shit hits the fan and no one hosts tourneys anymore and hates the game. I honestly can't blame the people since CC2 has been trolling our fandom with UNS3.



That's not true... Storm 2 tournaments were going great until some random kid from another forum came here and tainted everything, then you all pussied out and didn't want to continue.

Generations tournaments were smooth as butter as well, only reason we stopped was because Storm 3 came out.

Now everyone has the game and no one so much as mentions starting a tournament. I've brought the idea to the table many times in this thread before and I'll say it again; anyone wants to get a tournament down, let me know. We can get a thread going in a heartbeat. No point making it though if no one wants it.. That's where the issue kind of stands as of now.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 30, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Just finished Infinite last week and loved it, but it'll never replace BS2 in my heart.
> 
> As for Tomb Raider, I`ve never been interested in that series. Is it a crime?


Haven't played BS2, but isn't it considered the worst installment in the franchise?

No, not at all. But you definitely should check out the new Tomb Raider game because it's a reboot, so all canonicity in previous Tomb Raider games are thrown out the window and this game starts off with a clean slate. 

It's an origin story, so we get to see how Lara develops from an innocent girl to a fully hardened survivor, hence the punchline "a survivor is born" 

I really recommend it and as a matter of fact, I wasn't interested in the Tomb Raider franchise either, but considering that this game is a reboot, it's the perfect opportunity to pick up on a new series of Tomb Raider games (still in the making);


Hydro Spiral said:


> D'aww, I'll hold on to this game
> 
> I'd regret selling it tbh. I got a bit tired of Storm 2, but I'll still play the story mode/boss fights every now and then for fun. Same with this game. Single player is enough for me ('specially with Free Battle, and my favorite characters being treated well )...
> 
> Albeit disappointing with the ending, and some of the stages being taken out...>.>


I'd regret selling anything from my game library as well, but some games are really just sitting there on my shelf and just begging to be sold. For instance, I completed Portal 2 and I haven't touched it since. Same with MvC3, GTA EFLC, Heavy Rain (lol) and AC2. I have a bad feeling Bioshock Infinite is gonna be collecting dust as well. There are even some other games that I didn't finish, but have lost their appeal to me such as Batman Arkham City, Red Dead Redemption, Elder Scrolls Oblivion, NFS shift 2 (damn that game actually fucking sucks)

I do replay some games for the sake of nostalgia, but generally it's just me playing GTA IV, Skyrim or Tomb Raider.

And as of now, I am playing through both new and old Tomb Raider games (yes I went to get the older TR games after I played the stunning reboot) and they are very different, but both enjoyable games.



Aeiou said:


> That's not true... Storm 2 tournaments were going great until some random kid from another forum came here and tainted everything, then you all pussied out and didn't want to continue.
> 
> Generations tournaments were smooth as butter as well, only reason we stopped was because Storm 3 came out.
> 
> Now everyone has the game and no one so much as mentions starting a tournament. I've brought the idea to the table many times in this thread before and I'll say it again; anyone wants to get a tournament down, let me know. We can get a thread going in a heartbeat. No point making it though if no one wants it.. That's where the issue kind of stands as of now.



you guys would rip me another hole in an instant. It has always been like this. I'm just not a competitive (enough) person/


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 30, 2013)

Utakata said:


> supposedly, the only DLC we have left are Kage Hats.. :/



Yup, it's them:


Only DLC we have left? How do people know?


----------



## Iruel (Apr 30, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Yup, it's them:
> 
> 
> Only DLC we have left? How do people know?



Because some guy on SaiyanIsland databombed the disc and found all the placeholder DNA for all the characters for the DLC, and it perfectly lines up with everything we already have; and nothing more. :/


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> you guys would rip me another hole in an instant. It has always been like this. I'm just not a competitive (enough) person/



That's because you give up on the game before you even give it a try.


----------



## Random (Apr 30, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Yup, it's them:
> 
> 
> Only DLC we have left? How do people know?



No Kage hat for any of the other Hokages? That kinda sucks.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 30, 2013)

Random said:


> No Kage hat for any of the other Hokages? That kinda sucks.


I know. Even the third who we've seen in Hokage robes more than the outfit he fights in.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 30, 2013)

That was our last DLC? 

Well...

..Here's hoping for their next game to shine through..



I'll be looking into that Rock Lee 3DS game in the meantime.


----------



## Random (Apr 30, 2013)

If this is truly the last DLC, then this game has lost all of its potential. I may end up selling it, along with my ps3.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 30, 2013)

Random said:


> If this is truly the last DLC, then this game has lost all of its potential. I may end up selling it, along with my ps3.



Are you getting a PS4 after you've sold your PS3?

At least get (or at the very least rent) the new Tomb Raider reboot.


----------



## Random (Apr 30, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Are you getting a PS4 after you've sold your PS3?
> 
> At least get (or at the very least rent) the new Tomb Raider reboot.



I'm not in to Tomb Raider, and even if I was, I would just get it on Steam.

I probably will get a PS4, but not until they announce Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 30, 2013)

Square Enix will work on Kingdom Hearts 3 after FFXIIIversus is released.....

.....which is never


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2013)

Random said:


> If this is truly the last DLC, then this game has lost all of its potential. I may end up selling it, along with my ps3.



Well shit. Storm 3 is the game where we should excuse all the glitches, shitty storymode, crappy online, and unbalanced gameplay..

But the minute there's no DLC? No hope for this game. Gonna sell. 



Random said:


> I'm not in to Tomb Raider, and even if I was, I would just get it on Steam.
> 
> *I probably will get a PS4, but not until they announce Kingdom Hearts 3.*



Better give up on the PS4 all together then..


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2013)

More people have this game on PS3 than they do Xbox360 right?

I'm probably gonna get the game today (order on Amazon or go to Gamestop to get it).

I wanna school some of you mothefuckers on this shit.


----------



## Random (Apr 30, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Well shit. Storm 3 is the game where we should excuse all the glitches, shitty storymode, crappy online, and unbalanced gameplay..
> 
> But the minute there's no DLC? No hope for this game. Gonna sell.
> 
> ...



Since when did I excuse it? 

I only continued to play this game because I would play with friends, but because of college (and also crappy internet), I don't really have time for that anymore and the hope for some really good dlc costumes was the only thing that kept me playing single player. The "glitches, shitty storymode, crappy online, and unbalanced gameplay.." are all the real reason why I've given up on the game, the lack of good costumes was simply the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2013)

Bender said:


> More people have this game on PS3 than they do Xbox360 right?
> 
> I'm probably gonna get the game today (order on Amazon or go to Gamestop to get it).
> 
> I wanna school some of you mothefuckers on this shit.



They'll be waiting.


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 30, 2013)

Random said:


> Since when did I excuse it?
> 
> I only continued to play this game because I would play with friends, but because of college (and also crappy internet), I don't really have time for that anymore and the hope for some really good dlc costumes was the only thing that kept me playing single player. The "glitches, shitty storymode, crappy online, and unbalanced gameplay.." are all the real reason why I've given up on the game, the lack of good costumes was simply the straw that broke the camels back.



Really.

You must have the patience of a saint, then.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 30, 2013)

I got bored a few weeks ago, might end up selling it, it wasn't entertaining for very long.



Bender said:


> I wanna school some of you mothefuckers on this shit.


You clearly have no idea who you're dealing with, dear Bender.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 30, 2013)

Bender said:


> More people have this game on PS3 than they do Xbox360 right?
> 
> I'm probably gonna get the game today (order on Amazon or go to Gamestop to get it).
> 
> I wanna school some of you mothefuckers on this shit.



Go ahead if you feel like wasting 60 bucks on a shitty game  no one's holding you back


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2013)

*Strangles Daftvvirgin*

Don't you make me regret my decision goddammit!


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm a little disappointed that we seem to be at the end of the DLC. I was hoping the DLC would go on for a bit and keep the game fresh for at least a couple more months.

I also wish they'd not made each DLC pack so incomplete.

School Uniform - Needed the rest of the Konoha 11
Akatsuki - Needed the members outfits BEFORE they wore the red cloud cloaks
Naruto - Needed more themes and for some to go to Storm 2 Naruto
Ninja Costumes & Road to Ninja - Needed RtN Ino
Swimsuit - Needed Tenten and the guys from the same ending, especially Gaara who had the best outfit
Hello Kitty - Needed creativity and more value for money
Kage - Needed full Kage robes to match the hats and other Kage outfits


----------



## Random (Apr 30, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Really.
> 
> You must have the patience of a saint, then.



Well, I was trying to give the game a chance. I did pay $60 for it. I was really hoping that something would redeem it, and the only thing that was doing that was the costumes. I know everyone else hates them, but they add a bit more to the game for me. But if they are really gonna stop the costumes this early, then game won't keep my attention for much longer.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 30, 2013)

Bender said:


> *Strangles Daftvvirgin*
> 
> Don't you make me regret my decision goddammit!



bro where u live ill mail to u


----------



## Algol (May 1, 2013)

Just finished finals and now got started with playing the game. Question tho, for anyone:

Can someone explain the Hero vs. Legend stuff? Like what does either really accomplish, should I just stick to one path, can I replay that battle and choose the other path (via that "ninja timeline" thing), are there big differences, etc., etc.? 

Basically just a summary of what's up with the hero vs. legend thing would be nice, cuz I'm an idiot and don't really care to read haha. Thanks in advance.

EDIT: also, where do I go to get my free costumes, like the goku suit one and the ones I got for getting a month trial of neon alley?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 1, 2013)

They're basically difficulty settings. Legend is hard mode, Hero is standard. Also, whichever one you do determines how much your Hero/Legend item stock will be usable.

Dunno about the costumes tho :T


----------



## Iruel (May 1, 2013)

Algol said:


> Just finished finals and now got started with playing the game. Question tho, for anyone:
> 
> *Can someone explain the Hero vs. Legend stuff? Like what does either really accomplish, should I just stick to one path, can I replay that battle and choose the other path (via that "ninja timeline" thing), are there big differences, etc., etc.? *
> 
> ...



Just different scenarios in battles; nothing major. Some are more difficult and net you more points and access to a different item set.
Ex: Hero route on Obito's Six paths boss naruto takes on 3 Jinchuriki; (Roshi, Utakata and Yagura) While Bee takes the other 3 out off screen.
Legend route has Naruto and Bee take on all six together, (although theres never more than 3 at one time, and Bee is support only)



EDIT: I stumbled upon this...  L-O-FUCKING-L
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsBm6IhPiuE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (May 1, 2013)

Algol said:


> EDIT: also, where do I go to get my free costumes, like the goku suit one and the ones I got for getting a month trial of neon alley?


You don't. The Goku costume was a limited edition costume and has been confirmed as not getting a rerelease. The pre-order costumes might get a rerelease but they won't be free.


----------



## Iruel (May 1, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> You don't. The Goku costume was a limited edition costume and has been confirmed as not getting a rerelease. The pre-order costumes might get a rerelease but they won't be free.



you got it backwards, there is only one pre-order costume; and it is the Goku one. i heard people can still do the Neon Alley trial+Codes thing.


----------



## MS81 (May 1, 2013)

they should have made Akatsuki outfits for Taka IMO.


----------



## Gaiash (May 1, 2013)

Utakata said:


> you got it backwards, there is only one pre-order costume; and it is the Goku one. i heard people can still do the Neon Alley trial+Codes thing.


No Goku Naruto was in the first batch of copies but you didn't need to pre-order to get him, you just needed to buy as soon as it came out before the first batch ran out and the second Goku free batch took its place.

The costume pack with Anbu Itachi, Samurai Naruto, School Sakura, Samurai Sasuke and Swimsuit Tsunade were with the pre-orders here in the UK. I called them the pre-order costumes because that's what they were to me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 1, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I'm a little disappointed that we seem to be at the end of the DLC. I was hoping the DLC would go on for a bit and keep the game fresh for at least a couple more months.
> 
> I also wish they'd not made each DLC pack so incomplete.
> 
> ...


plus they forgot to give Kisame,Zabuza and Utakata their village vest.


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 1, 2013)

I came across the weirdest glitch in all my time playing the Storm games earlier. It was during an online ranked match, and in the end it added another point to my DC frequency since I literally had to quit or else wait for my opponent to instead.

I had Hanzo in the game and my opponent was using Kakashi (Ninja Hound summon version), and we were playing on the Lightning Desert stage. Things were going along fine and it ended up we had both recently put each other on our second health bars, but that's when the crazy shit happened.

Kakashi used his jutsu and I used mine, and while my jutsu did get through and hit him, I guess it counted as his hitting me too. Fair enough...but wait....why is there no cutscene? I think to myself. Since there was no cutscene / animation, I tried to move around only to find Hanzo literally couldn't move anymore. I persisted and still no luck, but then as Kakashi got back up it was like the game took a hit of LSD or something.

Hanzo's torso suddenly twisted so badly that his head was actually touching the ground, and then it flung him offscreen (he literally went so far to the side off in to the distance you couldn't see him), then a few seconds later he magically appeared back on screen but immediately for some reason Hanzo went _under_ the ground for a while, until finally he reappeared again as normal. That's strange right? Well my tale is not quite done my friends.

When Hanzo had appeared to have returned to normal, I went back to trying to fight, only to notice that my moves weren't hurting Kakashi at all. Taijutsu wasn't working at all, so I went to try his ninjutsu.....it wouldn't let me use any at all. Then I tried to awaken.....didn't work. Anything that involved using Chakra I couldn't use anymore, so no chakra shurikens, no chakra dash, no jutsu etc.

I was pissed off but just accepted that I had to stand there and let Kakashi just beat me.....he wore me down to the smallest amount of health possible, but then no matter how much he attacked me the last bit just never disappeared. I was laughing my ass off so much at this point at how retarded it was, and I just decided to wait until time ran out so Kakashi could win by damage.....the timer ran down to 0 and the match became literally endless.

The game wouldn't declare a winner, I couldn't hurt Kakashi and Kakashi couldn't take away my last bit of health, so me and this random guy spent ages trying to get something, _anything_ to work and end the game, but nothing would. Oh yes, and when the timer got stuck on 0 seconds then Kakashi couldn't use either of his jutsu anymore either. I tried awakening again, and you could hear Hanzo grunting like he was charging his chakra, but all that happened was he became a massive blue pillar of light that never fully charged, and the same thing was happening to Kakashi.

After having a good laugh for a while and realising it would never end, I just had to quit the game and accept the extra point to my DC.

If anyone else has experienced anything like this I would love to know, but in all my hours and thousands of games between Storm 2 & 3 it's certainly a first for me


----------



## Iruel (May 1, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> I came across the weirdest glitch in all my time playing the Storm games earlier. It was during an online ranked match, and in the end it added another point to my DC frequency since I literally had to quit or else wait for my opponent to instead.
> 
> I had Hanzo in the game and my opponent was using Kakashi (Ninja Hound summon version), and we were playing on the Lightning Desert stage. Things were going along fine and it ended up we had both recently put each other on our second health bars, but that's when the crazy shit happened.
> 
> ...



what the fuck... please tell me you recorded that, or at least took a picture!?


----------



## G (May 1, 2013)

what the fuck.


----------



## Iruel (May 1, 2013)

Some foolish Deidara spammed the shit outta me.. but he found out the hard way what happens to those who do such things.. by a superior artist..


----------



## Gold Roger (May 1, 2013)

Puppets are strange to use imo.


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 1, 2013)

Utakata said:


> what the fuck... please tell me you recorded that, or at least took a picture!?


 I wanted to but sadly my bro was out and had borrowed the camera, so no footage or picture 

It was funny as hell and I doubt I'll see something like that again, but in the unlikely event it does then next time I will make sure the camera is nearby


----------



## Gaiash (May 1, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> plus they forgot to give Kisame,Zabuza and Utakata their village vest.


Well I was only using the existing packs as a template (though Kisame and Deidara were included in the before red cloaks Akatsuki members). Really they should have released at least one DLC costume per character. I can even come up with ideas for each character.


*Spoiler*: _Long List_ 



Naruto (Storm 2) - Original Outfit, Suit, Training Outfit, Swimsuit
Naruto (Sage Mode) - Hokage, School, No Cloak
Naruto (Generations/Storm 3) - Goku, Samurai, etc (all the costumes he already has, he's set for life costumewise), Jinchuriki Armour
Sakura - School, Original Outfit, School, Swimsuit
Sai - Suit, Swimsuit
Neji - Training Outfit, School (out of uniform), Swimsuit
Lee - Training Outfit, School (out of uniform), Swimsuit
Tenten - Training Outfit, School, Swimsuit
Shikamaru - Suit, School, Swimsuit
Choji (Storm 2) - School, Swimsuit
Choji (War) - Regular Outfit
Ino - Road to Ninja, School, Swimsuit
Nagato - Original Akatsuki
Madara - Alive
Tobi (Storm 3) - Madara Armour (NOT unmasked because it's a major spoiler)
Masked Man - Hooded Tobi (from reveal as true leader of Akatsuki)
Jugo - Cloak
Karin - Cloak
Suigetsu - Cloak
Sasuke (Generations/Storm 3) - Road to Ninja, Napoleon, Kimono
Sasuke (Cloak) - No Clouds Cloak
Sasuke (Storm 2) - Original Outfit, School
Kiba - School, Swimsuit
Shino - School, Swimsuit
Hinata - Road to Ninja, School, , Swimsuit
Kakashi - Anbu, School
Yamato - Anbu
Guy - No Jacket
Asuma - Burnt Face
Gaara (Storm 3) - Suit
Gaara (Storm 2) - Kage Robes, Kazekage Hat, Jinchuriki Armour, Swimsuit
Kankuro - Swimsuit
Temari - Swimsuit
Chiyo - Edo Tensei
Tobi (Storm 2) - 
Kakuzu - Edo Tensei, Cloak
Hidan - Cloak (no damage)
Sasori - Edo Tensei
Deidara - Before Akatsuki, Straw Hat
Kisame - Before Akatsuki, Shirtless, Straw Hat
Itachi (Storm 2) - Anbu, No Cloak, Straw Hat
Itachi (Storm 3) - Before Akatsuki
Konan - Original Akatsuki
Pain - Yugito, Battle Damage
First Hokage - Edo Tensei
Second Hokage - Edo Tensei
Third Hokage - Hokage Robes
Minato - No Jacket
Tsunade - Sannin, Swimsuit
Danzo - Hokage Hat
Jiraiya - Sannin
Young Kakashi - Flak Jacket
Obito - Flak Jacket
Mifune - No Armour
Hanzo - Alive
Fuu - Jinchuriki Armour
Utakata - Jinchuriki Armour
Han - Jinchuriki Armour
Roshi - Jinchuriki Armour
Yagura - Jinchuriki Armour
Yugito - Jinchuriki Armour
Haku - 
Zabuza - Flak Jacket
Kabuto (Generations) - 
Kabuto (Storm 2) - Konoha Headband
Orochimaru - Sannin, Akatsuki
A - Raikage Hat, 
Onoki - Tsuchikage Hat
Mei - Mizukage Hat
Killer Bee (Storm 3) - Jinchuriki Armour
Killer Bee (Storm 2) - Rapper
Naruto (PTS) - Goggles, 
Sasuke (PTS) - No Headband
Sakura (PTS) - Long Hair, 
Neji (PTS) - No Headband
Lee (PTS) - 
Hinata (PTS) - 
Gaara (PTS) - Cloak (ok a bit of a stretch but still an option)
Kimimaro - Edo Tensei




Only a handful were a stretch. Most are costumes that would have worked just fine with little thought needed to consider them.


----------



## Iruel (May 1, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Well I was only using the existing packs as a template (though Kisame and Deidara were included in the before red cloaks Akatsuki members). Really they should have released at least one DLC costume per character. I can even come up with ideas for each character.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Long List_
> ...


wait whut? that wouldnt make any sense..
also, I'd  add , Edo Hidan, Flak Jacket Kisame, The shirtless outfit Zabuza had in his debut, and Flak Jacket Utakata.


----------



## G (May 1, 2013)

my gold membership expired so im gonna sell this gane


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 1, 2013)

So how many sales does that make for this thread?


----------



## Gaiash (May 1, 2013)

Utakata said:


> wait whut? that wouldnt make any sense..


It was a bit of a stretch, mainly because all Tobi outfits suited the other versions more so I figured an original outfit would work and played off him pretending to be Madara.



Utakata said:


> Edo Hidan


But there wasn't an Edo Hidan to begin with. He's meant to still be alive unable to die or escape.



Utakata said:


> Flak Jacket Kisame


He was on the list. Before Akatsuki, that's what he wore before Akatsuki.



Utakata said:


> The shirtless outfit Zabuza had in his debut, and Flak Jacket Utakata.


Good suggestions. The point of the list was that for the most part I could come up with a DLC outfit for every character without one and make set of costumes larger. That they could have made much more DLC.


----------



## Iruel (May 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> But there wasn't an Edo Hidan to begin with. He's meant to still be alive unable to die or escape.



It's not technically the original Hidan and its more of a clone than an Edo, but i think if they gave it the proper Edo cloak color it'd fit nicely as a costume alongside the other Edo Akatsuki.

Also,this could very well be all of the immediate, planned DLC, but not the last n general. Finding all the right placeholders for the DLC on the disk could just be that this was the stuff they had already made that they were gonna release; It's possible they are/will be working on some new costumes in the future.. I hope so, at least 

and i have a feeling on this current Gen, we will probably have at least 2 more Storm games (Gens 2, and 4).
If they make a Gens2, i have hope they will put in some of the important skipped characters fron Part II they missed, like Hiruko, Zetsu, etc.


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 2, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> So how many sales does that make for this thread?


 Most of the people who bought the game in the first place (myself included)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM9uBjsg5Q0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 2, 2013)

younger Hiruzen,Ay and Killer Bee would also been great.


----------



## Aeiou (May 2, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> I came across the weirdest glitch in all my time playing the Storm games earlier. It was during an online ranked match, and in the end it added another point to my DC frequency since I literally had to quit or else wait for my opponent to instead.
> 
> I had Hanzo in the game and my opponent was using Kakashi (Ninja Hound summon version), and we were playing on the Lightning Desert stage. Things were going along fine and it ended up we had both recently put each other on our second health bars, but that's when the crazy shit happened.
> 
> ...





Linkdarkside said:


> younger Hiruzen,Ay and Killer Bee would also been great.



 Yup.. sounds like Turrin's problem. Turrin was playing with his friend (Kakashi vs Kakashi), and the exact same scenario happened to him. He even had a video of it several pages ago in this thread. That glitch only seems to happen when Kakashi is in the equation... Weird.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 2, 2013)

He knows the game is so bad, he wants to save you from playing it


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 2, 2013)

Ah cheers for that Aeiou! I must have missed that when it was posted, but at least I know it wasn't just something wrong with my copy!


----------



## Aeiou (May 3, 2013)

There's something wrong with all our copies, comrade.


----------



## Skywalker (May 3, 2013)

There was also something wrong with our brains when we decided to buy it.


----------



## Aeiou (May 3, 2013)

Quite fucking so. 

But hey, 

We shall celebrate our agreements through a tournament of disdain and unsatisfactory emotions.  Who's down? (no one is down).


----------



## Iruel (May 3, 2013)

for all the shit talking aboutthis game, try playying in player matches instead of ranked alot more people fight fairly and its more fun that way.

Also, isnt it funny when your character win quotes are perfectly fit to what happens? I was Sasori and i went awakening and dipped back to the far side of the map, when the enemy Kisame decides to use Team Ougi.. so he gets massacred with a wave of red puppets. Sasori's win quote was _"Your plans too obvious, it won't work on me."_


----------



## bigduo209 (May 3, 2013)

How many people do singles matches? You know, matches without supports.

I'm just curious, that's all...


----------



## Skywalker (May 3, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Quite fucking so.
> 
> But hey,
> 
> We shall celebrate our agreements through a tournament of disdain and unsatisfactory emotions.  Who's down? (no one is down).


Buy a goddamn Xbox and play me, it'll give me an actual reason to buy more online time.


----------



## Aeiou (May 3, 2013)

Utakata said:


> for all the shit talking aboutthis game, try playying in player matches instead of ranked alot more people fight fairly and its more fun that way.



Maybe that's how it is on the xbox, but it's all the same on the PS3. People are douches in Ranked, people are douches in Player, douches in Tournies, and douches in Endless. Bottom line is, people are douches.



bigduo209 said:


> How many people do singles matches? You know, matches without supports.
> 
> I'm just curious, that's all...



I play Singles here and there. Been doing it more and more often in Gens/Storm 3 than in Storm 2 (for obvious reasons). It's a good way to test how you fair with your character and skills rather than the supports you choose.



Skywalker said:


> Buy a goddamn Xbox and play me, it'll give me an actual reason to buy more online time.



That's true.. but by the looks of it, we may have equal xbox users to PS3 users now.. I'm seeing more and more of you guys in this thread.


----------



## Pein (May 3, 2013)

Choji butterfly is so beast.


----------



## Daxter (May 3, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Quite fucking so.
> 
> But hey,
> 
> We shall celebrate our agreements through a tournament of disdain and unsatisfactory emotions.  Who's down? (no one is down).



If that's serious, I am. >.>


----------



## Random (May 3, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> How many people do singles matches? You know, matches without supports.
> 
> I'm just curious, that's all...



I do. I don't like playing with supports. It isn't even about people used cheap supports, I just like one on one fights.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 4, 2013)

DAMN YOU CC2! DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL!


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (May 4, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> DAMN YOU CC2! DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL!



And my faith in CC2 died just a little bit more.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 4, 2013)

> _In Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 we’ve refreshed the game’s battle system quite a bit from the previous installment (Generations), and so it was necessary to tweak every single character from Generations to conform to the new system. So yes, in Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 *we’ve actually looked over and tweaked every character’s parameters for game balance*_


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 4, 2013)

> "So, on top and beyond of character balance, what we needed to do was also to ensure that characters who appear to be strong in the original manga and anime series, should ideally feel like a strong contender in the game"


Jiraiya for one clearly must have been a pussy in the Anime / Manga then



> assist attacks, Matsuyama said, are balanced based primarily on feedback gathered from players all over the world.
> 
> This was something the development team had taken to heart after Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2′s release back in 2010, *when they noticed that characters like Hidan were often the go-to characters for assists.* In order to prevent users from relying on the same assists too much, they’ve been making changes to assists based on player feedback from UNS2 to UNS Generations, and now from Generations to UNS3.


 Yep because that certainly doesn't happ....oh wait Kimimaro is the same thing

Yep, I'm done with the Storm games. Storm 3 basically destroyed the trust I had in CC2 anyway and this bs interview just cements it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 4, 2013)

Man..If this is how they're operating, Storm 4's competitive gameplay could be a nightmare..

Nothing but Hashi & Madz online


----------



## Aeiou (May 4, 2013)

If CC2 was smart, they'd send data of every Ranked Match taken place online and retrieve information of the characters/supports that are most used. Dafaq are their software engineers doing over at headquarters.


----------



## Iruel (May 4, 2013)

speaking of Hidan, people don't seem to realize how good he truly is...


----------



## Aeiou (May 4, 2013)

That just means you're facing a shitty opponent.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 4, 2013)

Man, that note about taking balance cues from the anime isn't even legit

Tenten is low tier in canon, but kicks total ass in this game with amazing coverage through Bashosen.

Meanwhile all 3 Sannin are lulzworthy.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 4, 2013)

yeah that interview was DUMB. Kiba is such a beast in the game too, but in canon? zzz

Don't even get us started on Tsunade. CC2 is really disappointing lately. gosh


----------



## Karyu Endan (May 4, 2013)

While I like Storm 3 anyway, that interview is just plain wrong.

Balance according to anime/manga establishment?

Kiba and Tenten are low-tier in canon, yet in this game are very strong. (though I would change Kiba's current ultimate for the Two-Headed Wolf if it were up to me)

While Orochimaru and Tsunade are two of the strongest characters in canon, good enough to be mid Akatsuki-level at the very least (as in, the only Akatsuki that should be better than them are Pain, Tobi, and Itachi), but have arguably *the weakest movesets of the entire game.* By spectacle and feel of attacks if not competitive ability. Jiraiya gets a pass in my book for have a good awakening and somewhat decent base moveset by spectacle, despite being very hard to play with, in case one was wondering.


----------



## Algol (May 4, 2013)

Second set of questions, cuz I'm lazy. Hopefully the last of my confusion haha, maybe: 

About the team compositions where you get bonuses, like having "Original Team 7", or "Father and Son" (or whatever the Naruto x Minato thing is called), for the ones that only have two chars in them, like Naruto x Minato, do I only get those bonuses if I choose just them two, and not a third support? If I take a third support character that doesn't match a comp with the rest (like Oro), does that bonus I got for the initial two go away? How important are the bonuses, anyway?

Also, the ninja timeline is just a fun way to replay battles, do maybe the other decision path, and hopefully get S's? Anything else important about the timeline, like why switch the order around like the game said I could?

Last, at the one store where I can buy "ultimate jutsu's", are those just videos of ultimate jutsu's, or are they alternate UJ's I can get for each character, to use?

Thanks in advance.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Gaiash said:


> No Goku Naruto was in the first batch of copies but you didn't need to pre-order to get him, you just needed to buy as soon as it came out before the first batch ran out and the second Goku free batch took its place.
> 
> The costume pack with Anbu Itachi, Samurai Naruto, School Sakura, Samurai Sasuke and Swimsuit Tsunade were with the pre-orders here in the UK. I called them the pre-order costumes because that's what they were to me.





Utakata said:


> you got it backwards, there is only one pre-order costume; and it is the Goku one. i heard people can still do the Neon Alley trial+Codes thing.





Gaiash said:


> You don't. The Goku costume was a limited edition costume and has been confirmed as not getting a rerelease. The pre-order costumes might get a rerelease but they won't be free.



No worries, I got it sorted out. Found my Goku-suit card, cuz I got the game first day (via preorder), and it had the code on it. And I figured out that costume pack with Neon Alley (code was on my receipt, good thing I didn't throw it out after two months of not touching the game cuz of school). Thanks for the answers though.


----------



## Aeiou (May 4, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> While I like Storm 3 anyway, that interview is just plain wrong.
> 
> Balance according to anime/manga establishment?
> 
> ...







Algol said:


> Second set of questions, cuz I'm lazy. Hopefully the last of my confusion haha, maybe:
> 
> About the team compositions where you get bonuses, like having "Original Team 7", or "Father and Son" (or whatever the Naruto x Minato thing is called), for the ones that only have two chars in them, like Naruto x Minato, do I only get those bonuses if I choose just them two, and not a third support? If I take a third support character that doesn't match a comp with the rest (like Oro), does that bonus I got for the initial two go away? How important are the bonuses, anyway?



If you pick Naruto as your main character with Minato as a support, you'll get the "Father & Son" bonus. If you add anyone else as a 3rd support, the bonus will no longer be in play. Those bonuses only add simple things like supports recovering faster, Team Gauge filling up faster, etc. They're rather useless and mostly decorative for your player.



> Also, the ninja timeline is just a fun way to replay battles, do maybe the other decision path, and hopefully get S's? Anything else important about the timeline, like why switch the order around like the game said I could?



Nah, it's just used like you said, to replay battles, change decisions, etc. One of the later Timelines is for Sasuke which allows you to get EMS Sasuke.. but you can get him from getting a certain amount of Ryo anyways. On a minor note, some Part 1 timeline requests get you Substitution items after completing them, which is a slight bonus.



> Last, at the one store where I can buy "ultimate jutsu's", are those just videos of ultimate jutsu's, or are they alternate UJ's I can get for each character, to use?



They're just videos of the ultimate jutsus so you don't have to go to the trouble of picking the character and doing it in-battle. Nothing more.



> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Karyu Endan (May 5, 2013)

Aeiou said:


>



What?

Compared to almost half the cast, with the only changes via Awakening being one extra move, if that, Jiraiya's is *fantastic.* It's nothing compared to War Naruto's awakening, but hey, it doesn't take much to impress me. All I ask for when it comes to a character's moveset is that most of the character's canon repertoire is represented and usable, the awakening changes how a character plays enough to justify using it, and that the ultimate is badass.

Which is why I am so sorely disappointed in Tsunade and Orochimaru, but not with Jiraiya.


----------



## Random (May 5, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> What?
> 
> Compared to almost half the cast, with the only changes via Awakening being one extra move, if that, Jiraiya's is *fantastic.* It's nothing compared to War Naruto's awakening, but hey, it doesn't take much to impress me. All I ask for when it comes to a character's moveset is that most of the character's canon repertoire is represented and usable, the awakening changes how a character plays enough to justify using it, and that the ultimate is badass.
> 
> Which is why I am so sorely disappointed in Tsunade and Orochimaru, but not with Jiraiya.



Even with half the cast just having generic glowy awakenings, I still see jirayaia's as one of the most boring and useless ones. But that's just me.


----------



## Gaiash (May 5, 2013)

Random said:


> Even with half the cast just having generic glowy awakenings, I still see jirayaia's as one of the most boring and useless ones. But that's just me.


Plus it stays the same for Sannin Jiraiya. At least Tsunade and Orochimaru keep their DLC clothes on when they awaken.

"Time to use Sage Mode, let me just change my clothes first"


----------



## Aeiou (May 5, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> What?
> 
> Compared to almost half the cast, with the only changes via Awakening being one extra move, if that, Jiraiya's is *fantastic.* It's nothing compared to War Naruto's awakening, but hey, it doesn't take much to impress me. All I ask for when it comes to a character's moveset is that most of the character's canon repertoire is represented and usable, the awakening changes how a character plays enough to justify using it, and that the ultimate is badass.
> 
> Which is why I am so sorely disappointed in Tsunade and Orochimaru, but not with Jiraiya.



So what do you have to say about Storm 2's StoryMode sage mode for Jiraiya vs his online sage mode?


----------



## Karyu Endan (May 5, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> So what do you have to say about Storm 2's StoryMode sage mode for Jiraiya vs his online sage mode?



There really isn't much to say.

Other than his combos having a little more power behind them, and the frog supports, there's nothing Storm 2's story mode sage mode has that Jiraiya's normal awakening doesn't. The only real change I'd make to Jiraiya's current awakening is the start of his combos to be similar to the story mode version, and maybe have his jutsu be a bigger Rasengan than normal, but that's not enough of a complaint to be a major problem.

And regarding Jiraiya's clothes switch with his SW2 DLC outfit, I find it more of a funny easter egg rather than something worth complaining about.


----------



## Random (May 5, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Plus it stays the same for Sannin Jiraiya. At least Tsunade and Orochimaru keep their DLC clothes on when they awaken.
> 
> "Time to use Sage Mode, let me just change my clothes first"



That has nothing to do with the awakening itself. I get that you are still butthurt over the costume, but we are talking about other things now.


----------



## MS81 (May 5, 2013)

I just brought the game and can't find myself to play it...lol


----------



## Aeiou (May 5, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> There really isn't much to say.
> 
> Other than his combos having a little more power behind them, and the frog supports, there's nothing Storm 2's story mode sage mode has that Jiraiya's normal awakening doesn't. The only real change I'd make to Jiraiya's current awakening is the start of his combos to be similar to the story mode version, and maybe have his jutsu be a bigger Rasengan than normal, but that's not enough of a complaint to be a major problem.
> 
> And regarding Jiraiya's clothes switch with his SW2 DLC outfit, I find it more of a funny easter egg rather than something worth complaining about.



Well hey.. I ain't gonna stop a guy enjoying the game more than he already is. Kudos to you.


----------



## Gaiash (May 5, 2013)

Random said:


> That has nothing to do with the awakening itself. I get that you are still butthurt over the costume, but we are talking about other things now.


We were talking about Jiraiya's awakening. I simply added another problem it has.


----------



## -JT- (May 5, 2013)

Any word on Bikini Chiyo DLC?


----------



## Random (May 5, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> We were talking about Jiraiya's awakening. I simply added another problem it has.



That's not a problem with the awakening, that's a problem with the costume.


----------



## Aeiou (May 5, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Any word on Bikini Chiyo DLC?



Our greatest wishes never come true.


----------



## Algol (May 5, 2013)

I can't win any damn fight online haha. I don't get how people can block so freaking much. 

And then they also somehow can turn around and attack me instantly after I use a substitution every. damn. time... how dey do tha?!?!


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 6, 2013)

^ Chakra dashing my friend, one of the most important things in the game. If you sub it's incredibly easy for your opponent to just chakra dash right back in to you, or if you're doing a combo there is an opening for dashing as soon as it ends (or sometimes even mid combo depending on character speed).

Taijutsu is incredibly important in Storm 3 and most of the fights are won by getting the other person to waste subs and then combo them to hell afterwards. Partial combo - Dash back in to them / combo break - Combo and repeat, that's how the game works.

Good luck if you're picking characters with short reach or slow combo startups, because if someone has a character faster or with better reach than you that puts you at a big disadvantage from the start


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 6, 2013)

There's also the trouble of players loosing subs and then running away, bunny hopping, and/or trying to play extreme defense

I love the thrill of shattering that play style, even if I've given up on ranks


----------



## Karyu Endan (May 6, 2013)

So I was playing the "Threat of the Seven Swordsmen" boss fight on Legend for the first time today, and is it just me or is it actually easier than the Hero path?

Sure, you fight all the swordsmen minus Zabuza at the same time, but no White Zetsu are in the fight and you have two supports right from the get go.

When I played Threat of the Seven Swordsmen the first time on Legend I got an S, while the highest I could get on Hero was an A. How does anyone else feel regarding this?


----------



## -JT- (May 6, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Our greatest wishes never come true.



Well that sucks 

But good news- I found the game in a shop near my flat at University, so the week before I go home I'll probably pick it up


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (May 6, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> So I was playing the "Threat of the Seven Swordsmen" boss fight on Legend for the first time today, and is it just me or is it actually easier than the Hero path?
> 
> Sure, you fight all the swordsmen minus Zabuza at the same time, but no White Zetsu are in the fight and you have two supports right from the get go.
> 
> When I played Threat of the Seven Swordsmen the first time on Legend I got an S, while the highest I could get on Hero was an A. How does anyone else feel regarding this?



IT is easier which is slightly ironic as legend is suppose to be harder to win at. Maybe if they did it like the the first part of the last battle?  

Also I have now become a Han player. It took me a bit to warm up to the guy, and find the right team to work with, but once I did...it was love:amazed


----------



## Iruel (May 6, 2013)

The route with Guy taking them on is definitely the easiest.
Apparently the reason why the Kage Hats are supposed to be the "last DLC"  is cuz some guy found data on the disc for DLC placeholder data; and it perfectly matched up for all the ones we have had.. but he also said that there were another special Naruto, Zabuza, Tobi, and the Edo Kages were on a hidden screen on the free battle menu, and Anko was seen in the story. Im hoping he got it wrong, and there will be more DLC. I'd like to be pleasantly surprised with another good DLC pack (The Sannin+ANBU+RTN one was fucking amazing). 

I guess we will see tomorrow..


----------



## -JT- (May 7, 2013)

I'd definitely like to see an Akatsuki Orochimaru DLC. That'd be awesome. and a new ultimate/awakening while they're at it


----------



## Aeiou (May 7, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Well that sucks
> 
> But good news- I found the game in a shop near my flat at University, so the week before I go home I'll probably pick it up



That's fantastic.  Hopefully you can spar with us soon.. And by "us", I mean the few people left in this thread (seriously.. where did everyone go?).


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (May 7, 2013)

^Hell if I know, I have for the time the restarted playing UMvC3, DmC and DBZ3 because...there comes a day when run in to bullshit so great you just have to get away from the game for awhile.


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 8, 2013)

I guess because the news has all dried up now (not even any more new DLC to come and discuss), and the game itself is so poor a lot of people used to (rightly) spend a lot of posts going over flaws with it so maybe they got tired of hearing about them.

Well that or most people have given up on the game itself so find no need to come back to the thread anymore. I almost never play now myself but I still stop by to check on the thread from time to time, but I wouldn't blame someone for not really coming back


----------



## Aeiou (May 8, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> ^Hell if I know, I have for the time the restarted playing UMvC3, DmC and DBZ3 because...there comes a day when run in to bullshit so great you just have to get away from the game for awhile.



Lol, I agree 110%. That's exactly what I did.. took a break from the game. I'm spending more time playing SSF4, GTA4, and Telltale's The Walking Dead.. but I'm still willing to spar with some people here, but absolutely no one's up to it. 



Kamen Rider said:


> I guess because the news has all dried up now (not even any more new DLC to come and discuss), and the game itself is so poor a lot of people used to (rightly) spend a lot of posts going over flaws with it so maybe they got tired of hearing about them.
> 
> Well that or most people have given up on the game itself so find no need to come back to the thread anymore. I almost never play now myself but I still stop by to check on the thread from time to time, but I wouldn't blame someone for not really coming back



That's true.. but I'm talking about those people who requested to have tournaments here. They themselves gone up and left. Forget about people here not wanting tournaments.. we don't even have enough if they all _did_ want them.


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 8, 2013)

^ That's true actually, I had forgotten all about the tournaments being brought up. Shame really as I am sure it would have been fairer and more fun for those involved compared to the usual online matches. Maybe things will pick up for online play here whenever the next Storm game comes out, Storm 3 seems a lot less active than previous iterations


----------



## Aeiou (May 8, 2013)

Yeah.. I'm always under the impression it was watered down because CC2 was continuously looking at the PS4.  that's my only way to cope


----------



## Bender (May 8, 2013)

Wells I got the game (PS3 style I might add) and got Madara so he's playable. Anyone wanna step up to the plate and be my victim?  *cracks knuckles*


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2013)

Im tired of this game where is Storm 4?


----------



## Foxve (May 9, 2013)

Does anybody know how to watch the cinematic story mode battles without the button pushing?


----------



## Random (May 9, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Does anybody know how to watch the cinematic story mode battles without the button pushing?



I dont think you can.


----------



## Foxve (May 9, 2013)

Random said:


> I dont think you can.



That's pure bullshit if you really can't. We were able to in Storm 2


----------



## Iruel (May 9, 2013)

Bender said:


> Wells I got the game (PS3 style I might add* and got Madara so he's playable. Anyone wanna step up to the plate and be my victim?  *cracks knuckles*



psshh Madaras pretty meh in this game, you'd be owned by my bubbles.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2013)

@Utakata

I take it that's a challenge 

Immediately PM as soon as you're ready


----------



## Daxter (May 9, 2013)

I'm around, but not on NF as of late. >.> I see this thread is still kicking.

Yo Bender, if you've got the PS3 game, I'll play you.

Anyone who has PS3 and wants to battle, my PSN is Plastik-Souldier. I never have people on my FL play this game besides people I met on the game itself.  I've still been playing this while I plough through Bayonetta.

I find the better your record/higher amount of matches you had, the more difficult it is to get matches. People are such wusses. My record isn't even great. :/


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2013)

@Daxter

Alright man be ready at noon to clash bro. You can see my PSN holder in my sigs (obviously)


----------



## Aeiou (May 9, 2013)

Bender said:


> Wells I got the game (PS3 style I might add) and got Madara so he's playable. Anyone wanna step up to the plate and be my victim?  *cracks knuckles*





Daxter said:


> I'm around, but not on NF as of late. >.> I see this thread is still kicking.
> 
> Yo Bender, if you've got the PS3 game, I'll play you.
> 
> ...





Bender said:


> @Daxter
> 
> Alright man be ready at noon to clash bro. You can see my PSN holder in my sigs (obviously)



Well fuck, nyeuckas. Why didn't you tell me you were all in the sparring mood?  PSN's Skyxen. After you all battle each other, come challenge the final boss.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (May 9, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Utakata
> 
> I take it that's a challenge
> 
> Immediately PM as soon as you're ready



After Utakata has his way with you, I love to have a turn since I've started play once more.


----------



## Iruel (May 9, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Utakata
> 
> I take it that's a challenge
> 
> Immediately PM as soon as you're ready



awww shit, didnt realize you were on PS3.. nevermind. 

how lucky, you've been spared a fate of death by bubbles.


----------



## Scizor (May 9, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Does anybody know how to watch the cinematic story mode battles without the button pushing?



on Youtube.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2013)

*IS online tapping foot impatiently waiting for victim*


----------



## Aeiou (May 9, 2013)

Bender said:


> *IS online tapping foot impatiently waiting for victim*



You have yet to add me.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (May 9, 2013)

I was going to call it a early day, but fuck it there a cock person looking for a fight now.


----------



## Motochika (May 9, 2013)

So I'm finally home for the summer and I play this game on my rents Samsung 50" 3D tv. I'm now like "WHOA DEM GRAPHICS"! I am a graphics whore.


----------



## Aeiou (May 9, 2013)

I've always wondered how this game looks on a 3D TV.  I've also wondered how anything looks on a 3D TV


----------



## The Prodigy (May 9, 2013)

gotta wonder how porn looks on a 3D tv


----------



## FlashYoruichi (May 10, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> gotta wonder how porn looks on a 3D tv



The cum shoots on you


----------



## Aeiou (May 10, 2013)

Well this conversation changed quickly.


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 10, 2013)

I think Gaara(War) has the BEST ULTIMATE JUTSU.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 10, 2013)

69ing lesbos ftw


----------



## Motochika (May 10, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I've always wondered how this game looks on a 3D TV.  I've also wondered how anything looks on a 3D TV



Well some bits were really good others the 3D didn't look so active. It was best in the Opening scenes and boss battle. All the ashes during Hiruzen's fight looked awesome. Although the battery for the glasses seem to be almost out.  It was also pretty good in the Kakashi vs Zabuza. BURSTING WATER DRAGONS!


----------



## The Prodigy (May 10, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Well some bits were really good others the 3D didn't look so active. It was best in the Opening scenes and boss battle. All the ashes during Hiruzen's fight looked awesome. Although the battery for the glasses seem to be almost out.  It was also pretty good in the Kakashi vs Zabuza. BURSTING WATER DRAGONS!


----------



## Aeiou (May 10, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Well some bits were really good others the 3D didn't look so active. It was best in the Opening scenes and boss battle. All the ashes during Hiruzen's fight looked awesome. Although the battery for the glasses seem to be almost out.  It was also pretty good in the Kakashi vs Zabuza. BURSTING WATER DRAGONS!



But I thought you don't need 3D glasses if you have 3D TV.  Is the 3DS the only one to accomplish that?


----------



## Iruel (May 10, 2013)

Im hoping Generations 2 will focus more on fixing the gameplay mechanics, and updating old/adding forgotten characters, rather than the story and further into the plot. i mean..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Updates to characters!
-Add a second Kakuzu, cloaked based on his "Iron Skin" fighting style (based on episodes 72-80)

-Add Hiruko, Edo Sasori, and True form Sasori (seperate character).

-Fix Hidan's awakening; give him his pike to give him a different moveset; and put a Jashin symbol in the ground and if he attacks while on it, he stabs himself and does damage to the opponent.

-Give Deidara C4 and C0 Ougis; replace that horrid dragon awakening with his more used Bird; instead of having him use the projectile as combo's give him more taijutsu combos, but have him throw clay bombs during said combos.

-Give Orochimaru one or all of these as awakenings: True form, Hydra or Manda summon. His Ougi could be that super Bijudama he did with his Hydra in Storm 2, or he can have a similar Ougi to Kabutomaru but with Hashi and Tobi instead. Also give Oro Kusanagi in some combos/jutsu.

-Kabutomaru needs either true form, or Manda II awakening.
-regular Kabuto should have that Nirvana jutsu where he puts the opponent to sleep somehow in his moveset

costumes for the above characters should be:
Chikara outfit-Kabutomaru
headband+gloves-regular Kabuto
Sound Flak jacket, Grass Ninja, and Akatsuki cloak-Orochimaru
Edo Tensei cloak-2nd Kakuzu
Cloakless ET, full faced unmasked in blue outfit-original Kakuzu
Akatsuki Hat-Hiruko
Red Puppet Cloak-True Form Sasori
Edo Tensei Cloak+appearance (Chikara), full Akatsuki cloak-Hidan
Kimino, Blue undershirt-Deidara


----------



## Motochika (May 10, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> But I thought you don't need 3D glasses if you have 3D TV.  Is the 3DS the only one to accomplish that?



Well our 3D tv is an older version. So I don't know if the current ones do need glasses.


----------



## Aeiou (May 10, 2013)

Where did Bender go with all his determination.. did we scare him off already? 



Motochika said:


> Well our 3D tv is an older version. So I don't know if the current ones do need glasses.



I seeeeeee.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 10, 2013)

funniest thing when u face a spammer and finally win, then leave & talk shit


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 10, 2013)

*Naruto Storm 3: Over 1 Million Copies Sold in USA and Europe*


----------



## Xeogran (May 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Naruto Storm 3: Over 1 Million Copies Sold in USA and Europe*



Bye bye, improvements.


----------



## Alicia (May 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> But I thought you don't need 3D glasses if you have 3D TV.  Is the 3DS the only one to accomplish that?





Motochika said:


> Well our 3D tv is an older version. So I don't know if the current ones do need glasses.



Nope they still need glasses, I tested one out at my local mall. Didn't know the glasses needed batteries though. 

And the 3DS' stereoscopic 3D is more of a gimmick IMO. You can't see anything pop up in 3D unless you're fixed at one certain angle.


----------



## G (May 11, 2013)

its official, i sold this game


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Naruto Storm 3: Over 1 Million Copies Sold in USA and Europe*


 Genuinely curious as to how many of those million people have actually kept the game


----------



## Aeiou (May 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Naruto Storm 3: Over 1 Million Copies Sold in USA and Europe*



CC2 has really turned into a great money-making company. I'm not even sure what to expect for their next installment..

edit: money-hungry*. What a mistake.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 11, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Genuinely curious as to how many of those million people have actually kept the game



Aw, cmon. Storm 3 has its respective flaws, but pretending it's some terrible trainwreck that never should have been made is a disingenuous way of looking at it. Competitively, I can see where it's not viable, but 90% of the appeal is seeing your favourite characters do cool shit, and I think that's enough to keep the casual players playing.

Anyways, having gotten this game yesterday, I think the campaign needs a lot of tuning for the next installment. There's a lot of fat that can be trimmed - particularly this baffling moment where you play as Kushina walking across a damn bridge at the pace of a snail. What the fuck was the point of that? Whoever approved that complete waste of five minutes needs to be reassigned. 

Ultimate Adventure had huge expectations, but in some ways I think that's what led to the disappointment of many fans. We're talking about a campaign that spans easily more than a hundred chapters and trying to properly deliver every fight with great execution in that time period whilst staying within budget is nigh impossible. I'm guessing CC2 needed to cut out a good chunk of the War to cut costs - unfortunately, it was at the expense of the game's overall quality.

If anything, I think this game needed to be split in two installments. There was just too much material in the War to cover and thus half-assed boss battles happened.


----------



## Motochika (May 11, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> [ 90% of the appeal is seeing your favourite characters do cool shit, and I think that's enough to keep the casual players playing.



The thing is though......that it's probably safe to say that  over 90% of the character move set was just copy and pasted from previous installments. 

I honestly want them to make a new series on these upcoming new consoles.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 11, 2013)

Motochika said:


> The thing is though......that it's probably safe to say that  over 90% of the character move set was just copy and pasted from previous installments.
> 
> I honestly want them to make a new series on these upcoming new consoles.



Perhaps. I was surprised at how little they changed Orochimaru and Tsunade. Poorly done.

I think Generations 2 could be made to flesh out the battles that were merely skipped over, before. For example, Gai and Killer Bee vs Kisame, Nagato/Itachi vs Naruto/Killer Bee, Onoki/Gaara/Naruto vs Madara, the entirety of Sasuke at the Kage Summit, etc.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 11, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Ultimate Adventure had huge expectations, but in some ways I think that's what led to the disappointment of many fans. We're talking about a campaign that spans easily more than a hundred chapters and trying to properly deliver every fight with great execution in that time period whilst staying within budget is nigh impossible. I'm guessing CC2 needed to cut out a good chunk of the War to cut costs - unfortunately, it was at the expense of the game's overall quality.
> 
> If anything, I think this game needed to be split in two installments. There was just too much material in the War to cover and thus half-assed boss battles happened.



I think they really should've just pushed the game back. 

In addition to having a-lot on their plate already, the chapters that provided source material for this game's final chapter didn't even exist until just last year and the tail end of 2011. That means they couldn't possibly have had the game planned out all the way. The war isn't finished, and with each new magazine release or volume comes potential information to be added to the game. They seriously needed more time.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 11, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I think they really should've just pushed the game back.
> 
> In addition to having a-lot on their plate already, the chapters that provided source material for this game's final chapter didn't even exist until just last year and the tail end of 2011. That means they couldn't possibly have had the game planned out all the way. The war isn't finished, and with each new magazine release or volume comes potential information to be added to the game. They seriously needed more time.



Yeah. I'm not exactly sure what prevented them from calling a delayed release date - was the beginning of March sparse for blockbuster releases? Perhaps CC2 hoped for less competition, but there are plenty of other weeks throughout the fiscal year to provide that. 

Another six or so months could have easily fixed the complaints. CC2 simply underestimated how much they had to cover. They certainly aren't incompetent as many in this thread would imply. 

I have to say, the English dub of this game was done excellently. Tobi's voice was magnificent.


----------



## Iruel (May 11, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Yeah. I'm not exactly sure what prevented them from calling a delayed release date - was the beginning of March sparse for blockbuster releases? Perhaps CC2 hoped for less competition, but there are plenty of other weeks throughout the fiscal year to provide that.
> 
> Another six or so months could have easily fixed the complaints. CC2 simply underestimated how much they had to cover. They certainly aren't incompetent as many in this thread would imply.
> 
> I have to say, *the English dub of this game was done excellently*. Tobi's voice was magnificent.



Except for few. Onoki is gawdafwul, and i despise how they pronounce Utakata's name wrong... >_< even though they say it right in the dub anime... Dx


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 11, 2013)

Utakata said:


> Except for few. Onoki is gawdafwul, and* i despise how they pronounce Utakata's name wrong...* >_< even though they say it right in the dub anime... Dx



To be honest, who gives a shit.  

Yamato/Taka's dub is even better than the Japanese version.


----------



## Iruel (May 11, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> To be honest, who gives a shit.
> 
> Yamato/Taka's dub is even better than the Japanese version.



mehhh.. Suigetsus is better in Japanese


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 11, 2013)

I like all of the english voice actors, but they sound better to me in the TV series and Storm 2 than they do in this game


----------



## Aeiou (May 11, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Aw, cmon. Storm 3 has its respective flaws, but pretending it's some terrible trainwreck that never should have been made is a disingenuous way of looking at it. Competitively, I can see where it's not viable, *but 90% of the appeal is seeing your favourite characters do cool shit*, and I think that's enough to keep the casual players playing.




Orochimaru, Zabuza, Tsunade, and Jiraiya are some of my oh-so favourite characters  



> Anyways, having gotten this game yesterday, I think the campaign needs a lot of tuning for the next installment. There's a lot of fat that can be trimmed - particularly this baffling moment where you play as Kushina walking across a damn bridge at the pace of a snail. What the fuck was the point of that? Whoever approved that complete waste of five minutes needs to be reassigned.
> 
> Ultimate Adventure had huge expectations, but in some ways I think that's what led to the disappointment of many fans. We're talking about a campaign that spans easily more than a hundred chapters and trying to properly deliver every fight with great execution in that time period whilst staying within budget is nigh impossible. I'm guessing CC2 needed to cut out a good chunk of the War to cut costs - unfortunately, it was at the expense of the game's overall quality.
> 
> If anything, I think this game needed to be split in two installments. There was just too much material in the War to cover and thus half-assed boss battles happened.





Hydro Spiral said:


> I like all of the english voice actors, but they sound better to me in the TV series and Storm 2 than they do in this game



I personally did not care for Story Mode enough to complain greatly about its disappointment. Most of my disdain comes from the lack of effort/thought put into playable characters and their movesets. Also those godforsaken forever-existing glitches in the game.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 12, 2013)

Okay, I've had this game since it dropped in AUS, but only today did I have a chance to DL the DLC and blah blah

Anyway, when I try to select one of the alternate costumes, it doesn't load and actually completely locks up my console. 

What should I do?


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 12, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Aw, cmon. Storm 3 has its respective flaws, *but pretending it's some terrible trainwreck that never should have been made is a disingenuous way of looking at it.*


I wasn't trying to shit on the game for once, I genuinely am curious as to how many were disappointed enough to sell the game.



> Competitively, I can see where it's not viable, but 90% of the appeal is seeing your favourite characters do cool shit, and I think that's enough to keep the casual players playing.


 While I do agree it's nice to see some of the jutsu and visuals in the game (and do believe for some people flashy visuals will be enough to satisfy them) there is no pretending involved, it _is_ a lazy and shoddily made game that I imagine most of the non casuals will find too many faults with to get their moneys' worth from.

The reason I (and many others in this thread) have so little time for the game is because not only does it have a lot of flaws, but it's also downright insulting of CC2 to be so incredibly lazy in big parts of the game and then expecting fans to pay $60 for this installment. 

I know nobody had a gun put to their head and were forced in to buying it, but leaving loads of your characters the exact same as they were back in a game released in 2010 is disgraceful. The balance is way off in the game, a lot of the characters have recieved no updates whatsoever and there is overall just far too much copy and pasting from the two other games.

Even story mode which they hyped to the moon was disappointing. Sure it looked good visually again, but the cutscenes went on far too long and plenty of battles were skipped over or shortened down to the point of being useless. Fair enough if someone enjoys it and I am by no means attempting to speak on behalf of everyone, but unlike Storm 2's story mode which I enjoyed playing until the end, Storm 3's felt so long, drawn out and tedious that I never even bothered finishing it.

I am not trying to say the game doesn't have _some_ good qualities, but the fact is it has far more negatives than positives and to simply overlook or dismiss them because some people enjoy the story mode seems ridiculous (not talking about you in particular btw, I mean anyone trying to defend the game based purely on the story mode)


----------



## Motochika (May 12, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Perhaps. I was surprised at how little they changed Orochimaru and Tsunade. Poorly done.
> 
> I think Generations 2 could be made to flesh out the battles that were merely skipped over, before. For example, Gai and Killer Bee vs Kisame, Nagato/Itachi vs Naruto/Killer Bee, Onoki/Gaara/Naruto vs Madara, the entirety of Sasuke at the Kage Summit, etc.



Doubtful. These Generations games are even more half-assed games. Crappy animated cutscenes, no boss battles, and story mode consists screenshots. Generations no more like Storm 3.5.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 12, 2013)

So, um, is this game better or worse than Generations?


----------



## Karyu Endan (May 12, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> So, um, is this game better or worse than Generations?



Depends on your preferences.

If you care more for Story and single player content, Storm 3 is much better.

If you care more for competitive gameplay and balance, Generations is better. Despite Storm 3 having nerfed Hidan and Onoki, and removing Young Tenten entirely.


----------



## Aeiou (May 12, 2013)

You guys playing this game on the PS3 or xbox? We need some tournaments and blah blah blah


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 13, 2013)

I just finished playing (well about 15 minutes ago) by far the worst game ever in all my hours of playing online Storm matches. This guy was the most pathetic, retarded, annoying asshole to ever grace the game, so much so I would rather play 1000 games in a row against Deidara than ever see him again.

I had Konan with Nagato and Pain as supports, and they had Minato with Sakura and Pain as their support. The stage was Hidden Leaf Village (Destroyed), and everything seemed normal up until the game started. 

When the game _did_ start, the first thing Minato did was jump backwards and put distance between us. Fair enough, I thought it may just be an overly cautious player, especially as every time I tried to gain ground he would retreat further. However, it wasn't that this was some overly cautious player, no no no, this happened _the entire fucking game_.

Minato kept jumping back and round in circles refusing to get anywhere near me, and whenever I would try and catch up, all he would do is send out Sakura or Pain to slow me down so that he could retreat again. The _only_ thing Minato would do other than run off and send out supports was to throw kunai at me, _yes really_.

I spent ages trying to catch up and have a proper fight but to no avail, this cowardly piece of shit waited out the entire game sending out supports and throwing kunai at me. He was just about to win through damage / time over, so I skipped out and cost him the win, fuck that shit.

Never have I seen such a pathetic piece of shit spend an ENTIRE GAME jumping around throwing kunai just to win through damage on a time over. I have played against all sorts of players - both good and bad - but I have never seen such a shitty display as that before. That's done it for me, fuck it, I am never touching the piece of shit game again. When the online community is full of dogends like that then WTF is the point of even playing? 

(GT was JuinSasuke95 btw so if this prick ever challenges you then you know not to play)


----------



## Daxter (May 13, 2013)

^ I thought you already dropped the game?



Generations > Storm 3, if you care about gameplay/online. If you're into the boring story stuff, Storm 3 is better. People complain Gens' story mode was garbage, and it was, but it's a _fighter_. Most fighters' story modes are, because people don't play fighters for the deep story and rpg type elements or exploration, they play it for the thrill of competition. The focus of any fighter, anime or otherwise should be the gameplay and balance, first and foremost, because that's the core of the game, not the bells and whistles.

/ Mumbles something about still being interested in tournies too, but sees it ignored.


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 13, 2013)

^ I've been wanting to get rid of the game for a while now but haven't had the chance sadly, nearest place to me that will buy it is 16 miles away and I haven't had the time to go there recently. I put it on ebay last night though so hopefully it sells on there and saves me the trouble of going to the store

Wish I had bought Gens now though tbh, almost all the characters I like are in that anyway (Mizukage, Zabuza, Haku, Konan, Tobirama etc)


----------



## Aeiou (May 13, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> I just finished playing (well about 15 minutes ago) by far the worst game ever in all my hours of playing online Storm matches. This guy was the most pathetic, retarded, annoying asshole to ever grace the game, so much so I would rather play 1000 games in a row against Deidara than ever see him again.
> 
> I had Konan with Nagato and Pain as supports, and they had Minato with Sakura and Pain as their support. The stage was Hidden Leaf Village (Destroyed), and everything seemed normal up until the game started.
> 
> ...



I can assure you he wasn't playing seriously. He was just in a trolling mood. I had a few of those people myself and found myself running circles just as much as they were.  Don't take them seriously because most likely, no one else does.



Daxter said:


> ^ I thought you already dropped the game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. That's why people that complain about Generations being bad because of storymode really have no merits. I don't know if Gens > Storm 3, because they're one in the same.. The only difference is Storm 3 has a storymode and about 5 new characters. Only thing that sucks about Storm 3 really is the fucking glitches. I also hate how they changed the aerial back-dash. In Gens you backdash straight from the air, but in Storm 3, while in the air you have to hit the ground first to backdash .

Also no one is up for tournies so I'll just stop nagging.  Don't say I didn't try, people~


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 13, 2013)

To think that Utakata would be one of my mains :ho


----------



## shadowmaria (May 13, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Okay, I've had this game since it dropped in AUS, but only today did I have a chance to DL the DLC and blah blah
> 
> Anyway, when I try to select one of the alternate costumes, it doesn't load and actually completely locks up my console.
> 
> What should I do?



Thanks for the you guys


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2013)

Tenten is a beast in this game.


----------



## Aeiou (May 13, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Thanks for the you guys



I honestly have no idea what you should do. Looks like it's a glitch that CC2 will never fix. In other words, you got scammed by the system like the rest of us. 

Who do you complain to when PSN transactions don't succeed smoothly?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I agree. That's why people that complain about Generations being bad because of storymode really have no merits.



This. Heck even Storm 1's story mode wasn't something to right home about. Nesides Konoha and some boss battles (which weren't that many besides 3 i think?), it was mostly the gameplay that everyone cared about which got the series's praise in the first place.  



> Also no one is up for tournies so I'll just stop nagging.  Don't say I didn't try, people~



I-II-! I want to join in a Tourney.... (if it's Generations of course...)


----------



## Alicia (May 13, 2013)

^ content-wise, yes, UNS3 > UNSG. But UNS2 still stands superior to UNS3's bullshit story mode. 

gameplay mechanics: UNSG > UNS3 > UNS2 (I personally feel its more like UNSG > UNS2 > UNS3)


----------



## Jaga (May 13, 2013)

i hope CC2 aint being a biotch and just pulling our leg


----------



## Alicia (May 13, 2013)

Lol "consideration"  CC2 has fucked up priorities if they think swimsuit DLC is more important than *canon* Edo Kages. And yes, *has* in present tense.


----------



## Alicia (May 13, 2013)

And they couldn't just include canon material during game development instead of gals in swimsuits DLC? Tell me how that doesn't show how fucked up their priorities are.  

"Or if they should wait for their next game" this is probably the worst part about CC2 who doesn't know how to make patches and decent DLC material and simply just release their new content on yet *another* disk with the same problematic mechanics and expect us to pay 60 bucks for it. We all fell for it with UNS3 but I've lost all faith and support in CC2 and won't buy any future UNS games anymore unless its developed by another studio.


----------



## Random (May 13, 2013)

Jaga said:


> i hope CC2 aint being a biotch and just pulling our leg



I'm not gettin my hopes up with this, but it would be nice if it happened. To be honest, the whole lack of Edo Kage and Swordsmen isn't what really bugs me about this game, it's the mediocre story and buggy fighting and also how they dropped the ball on the little bit of dlc that they did have, but I still foolishly hold on to the game, so I can't really whine too much.


----------



## Karyu Endan (May 14, 2013)

Jaga said:


> i hope CC2 aint being a biotch and just pulling our leg



Well... this is a start. It's better than "we weren't going to make them playable and you are all idiots for assuming otherwise; those *VERSUS* markers were there for a reason."

I'm skeptical whether this "consideration" will translate to actual DLC. I'll like the game as much as I already do if the Kages don't turn out playable, and I'll like the game even more if they are.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (May 14, 2013)

Jaga said:


> i hope CC2 aint being a biotch and just pulling our leg



Odd, the first time a Kage DLC was asked for they said it was totally impossible to make and put in to the game...So they are lying through their teeth about something. My trust is being tested here CC2!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 14, 2013)

^That is true.

If it's not possible to put them into the game in the first place, then this consideration might just translate into them being featured in the next game or something.

Although I honestly wouldn't care either way ^^;

Edo Kages themselves were the least of my concerns with the game.


----------



## Random (May 14, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Odd, the first time a Kage DLC was asked for they said it was totally impossible to make and put in to the game...So they are lying through their teeth about something. My trust is being tested here CC2!



To be fair, Namco Bandai is the one that said it wasn't possible. That was around the same time that this specific interview was actually recorded, SI was just late getting the news out.

Basically, NB and CC2 are saying conflicting things, and we just have to wait and see who is telling the truth.


----------



## Pein (May 14, 2013)

Not gonna happen, I fully expect the next storm game to be announced in a month or two.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2013)

^Agreed, specially because I remember this game was announced on late June a year ago.

I also think that interview means they are being considered for the next game (Generations 2 is my bet). Fine by me if it is like that, it'll fit in the game's theme. 

I was thinking back on that proposal for having  and I realized it would go well with Masked Man, given he fights with a hood.

Also, Danzou should also have his  Then again its weird to see him fight with his right arm still in place instead of him going all Izanagi like in the manga, just like it is to play as Ei Raikage without his Raiton no Yoroi and have it be his Awakening but going back to the main point, I would like it to be Danzou's alt outfit. But alas, DLC outfits or not must be the last thing to be privotal for the next installment.



Utakata said:


> The route with Guy taking them on is definitely the easiest.
> Apparently the reason why the Kage Hats are supposed to be the "last DLC"  is cuz some guy found data on the disc for DLC placeholder data; and it perfectly matched up for all the ones we have had.. but he also said that there were another special Naruto, Zabuza, Tobi, and the Edo Kages were on a hidden screen on the free battle menu, and Anko was seen in the story. Im hoping he got it wrong, and there will be more DLC. I'd like to be pleasantly surprised with another good DLC pack (The Sannin+ANBU+RTN one was fucking amazing).
> 
> I guess we will see tomorrow..



We never got more news about these Kage hats. What happened? 



ATastyMuffin said:


> Perhaps. I was surprised at how little they changed Orochimaru and Tsunade. Poorly done.
> 
> I think Generations 2 could be made to flesh out the battles that were merely skipped over, before. For example, Gai and Killer Bee vs Kisame, Nagato/Itachi vs Naruto/Killer Bee, Onoki/Gaara/Naruto vs Madara, the entirety of Sasuke at the Kage Summit, etc.



Couldn't agree more. Generations 2 should have a good storymode that fills in the battles they've skipped (including many from Storm 1). The few you listed there are all good, though I would say that Sasuke still needs his Boss fights against Deidara and Killerbee (maybe even Orochimaru, but the two former interest me more). Plus its not fair either that we didn't get Sasuke vs Danzou in a cinematic Boss face off.



Utakata said:


> Im hoping Generations 2 will focus more on fixing the gameplay mechanics, and updating old/adding forgotten characters, rather than the story and further into the plot. i mean..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Good suggestions, True Form Sasori specially since I miss playing as him in that form since Narutimate Accel 2.

And speaking of Kabutomaru, we better get Sage Kabuto next time...


----------



## Random (May 14, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> We never got more news about these Kage hats. What happened?



The hats have been out for a while, nobody was/is excited about them though, so nobody talked about them much. I don't even think anyone had the motivation to hate them.

I actually want Gaara's hat, but I'm not up for even touching that game right now. I have other decent games to play.


----------



## Gaiash (May 14, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> And they couldn't just include canon material during game development instead of gals in swimsuits DLC? Tell me how that doesn't show how fucked up their priorities are.


Again these are unrelated things. The swimsuits are part of the costume pack and they are based on an actual ending. The character models for the Edo Kages exist so it's not like the work on the costumes would have effected the ability to play as them anyway. The real problem with the swimsuit DLC was that it left out the guys and Tenten who were in the same ending.

This "picking them over canon material" talk is nonsense. It was picked as a reference to an . It's a bonus and it makes more sense for endings, movies and Kishimoto's art to be the source of costume DLC.




Daftvirgin said:


> "Or if they should wait for their next game" this is probably the worst part about CC2 who doesn't know how to make patches and decent DLC material and simply just release their new content on yet *another* disk with the same problematic mechanics and expect us to pay 60 bucks for it. We all fell for it with UNS3 but I've lost all faith and support in CC2 and won't buy any future UNS games anymore unless its developed by another studio.


Well if they did release this DLC they'd no doubt need to get the actors (both languages) to record some extra lines for awakenings and ultimates. Then they'd need to change the menu as they were never intended as DLC in the first place. But more importantly either they'd need to make it a mandatory patch so other players could see if they didn't pay for them OR make them unavailable online.

With all that effort waiting until the next game actually makes sense. They'd be quicker to make than the new characters they'd be making anyway.



SunnyMoonstone said:


> Odd, the first time a Kage DLC was asked for they said it was totally impossible to make and put in to the game...So they are lying through their teeth about something. My trust is being tested here CC2!


Which is why it's a consideration rather than "we are making this". They'd need to reprogram the game to make it possible.


----------



## Aeiou (May 14, 2013)

Jaga said:


> i hope CC2 aint being a biotch and just pulling our leg



Taking this as a grain of salt. I'm still waiting for the headlines from SI stating "*CC2 Making Patch for Numerous Glitches in Storm 3!*"

Until then...


----------



## GunX2 (May 14, 2013)

Im not going to hold my breathe and wait for Edo Kages to come out as DLC. They said they had been working on Storm 3 since Storm 2 ended. That was ample time to add Edo Kages Kin/Gin. I didn't hold much weight thinking the 7sotm were playable from the start. But there was no excuse for them to not add the others.

- The game has too many glaring glitches to not notice that they didn't experiment too much with the fighting system.


- The lack of alot of content. Edo outfits for Chiyo, Kimimaro. Cant even put Kabuto in with edo teams for any type of team names.

- the horrible DLC (Sannin and Anbu outfits were ok...the rest were hideous and stupid.

Regardless of how people like this game CC2 took a major blow to their company and reputation after Storm 3. Its a loose loose situation basically. You either add the Edo Kages into the game which will piss people off because many thought they were in there to begin with so paying money for it would show their greed after they said they couldn't do it. Or wait until next March for the next Storm game and pay 60 dollars for a game that should have been all added on Storm 3.

the sad thing is many people will buy the next game because they want to play with their favorites that were never added. (Ex Sound 4, dosu, Edo Kages, Swordsmen, Kin/Gin, and so fourth.) I will buy it because my life long dreams is owning people around the world with the Nidaime Mizukage.

As much as i hate it and wish it didn't have to be like this i guess im just another sheepeople. The next naruto game will either save CC2 or completely destroy them like EA, And Capcom.


----------



## Alicia (May 14, 2013)

EA and Capcom are publishers, so they have other studios' games to cover for their bad games. 

CC2 is a studio and doesn't produce anything else besides Asura's Wraith (and a few other games) alongside the Storm series. If the Storm series fail, they have nothing to cover for it. Namco Bandai will most likely relinquish the studio and hand the license of a Naruto game to another studio. But this won't happen anyways because there are enough people who will keep buying Storm games. It seems that a lot of franchises are turning into a COD-like cash cow.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 14, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Odd, the first time a Kage DLC was asked for they said it was totally impossible to make and put in to the game...So they are lying through their teeth about something. My trust is being tested here CC2!



well they probably meant new character whit new models,moveset and voices.

they could make the Edo Kages playable but they probably end up whit not a ultimate or ultimate based on their current alive counter part whit the exception of the Mizukage which probably end up whit Suigetsu ultimate.


----------



## Aeiou (May 14, 2013)

Are you people even concerned about DLC characters at this moment? Wouldn't you rather have glitches patched rather than more characters with the same glitches? If CC2 were to fix the godawful mistakes they've made, a lot of already-existing characters will become playable.


----------



## Gaiash (May 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Are you people even concerned about DLC characters at this moment? Wouldn't you rather have glitches patched rather than more characters with the same glitches? If CC2 were to fix the godawful mistakes they've made, a lot of already-existing characters will become playable.


To be honest most glitches haven't caught my attention. The slowing down when three or four supports are summoned together is the only one I notice. So I'm fine with character DLC being a priority. Plus if they need to reprogram the game to make the DLC work then they can fix some of the glitches they're aware of while they're at it.


----------



## Aeiou (May 14, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> To be honest most glitches haven't caught my attention.



Try using all Generations support types in your offline galore and then come back to me.


----------



## Alicia (May 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Are you people even concerned about DLC characters at this moment? Wouldn't you rather have glitches patched rather than more characters with the same glitches? If CC2 were to fix the godawful mistakes they've made, a lot of already-existing characters will become playable.



CC2 never makes patches. Deal with it.


----------



## Iruel (May 14, 2013)

Ill take what i can get. Dont expect CC2 to patch this game... more DLC costumes, and DLC characters are fine by me.


----------



## Aeiou (May 14, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> CC2 never makes patches. Deal with it.



Am I off your ignore list already?


----------



## Gaiash (May 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Try using all Generations support types in your offline galore and then come back to me.


You want me to look for glitches? Surely if I don't notice them that's better right?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2013)

If Generations 2 is their upcoming game (and I think it should be) then that should be the perfect time for patching those glitches since they would again focus on re-improving the gameplay. They better have by then fixed their suggestion box website for us to tell them what characters and battle things we want to be there.

And I think they should stop releasing the games so early in March. It is not needed, I think a late date like November (the release dates for Storm 1 and Storm 2 IIRC) works better, it gives them basically a whole year to properly develop them.



Random said:


> The hats have been out for a while, nobody was/is excited about them though, so nobody talked about them much. I don't even think anyone had the motivation to hate them.
> 
> I actually want Gaara's hat, but I'm not up for even touching that game right now. I have other decent games to play.



I see. 

Well I was curious so I found them:
[YOUTUBE]nunW0Lsoz8M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]c1JdXLXpZWY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_BGrUsJ7aR0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]kI74EjyVFbU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]NPePxjXbum8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (May 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Am I off your ignore list already?



You were never on my ignore list in the first place.


----------



## Aeiou (May 14, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> You want me to look for glitches? Surely if I don't notice them that's better right?



No, I'm sure you're just lying by now so you can have something to rebut about. Your the one talking about your special "Fantasy Team-Ups" all the time.. Are you really going to tell me that you haven't noticed about 12% of characters not having all support types? Really?



Daftvirgin said:


> You were never on my ignore list in the first place.



You didn't get the joke.


----------



## Motochika (May 14, 2013)

All this talk of Edo Kages does nothing to hamper the fact that if you play a team match and everybody goes on the field there is massive lag. I want that addressed.


----------



## Alicia (May 14, 2013)

What joke?


----------



## Iruel (May 14, 2013)

meh im bored. so i made a giant wishlist of DLC that would be awesome for this game... probably never gonna happen, but i can dream cant i? :/


----------



## Aeiou (May 14, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> What joke?



The joke of you threatening to put me on your ignore list.


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2013)

Forget Kage dlc, where is my Sound Four dlc?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2013)

Wait are we going to have playable Edo kage Dlc?


----------



## Iruel (May 15, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Forget Kage dlc, where is my Sound Four dlc?





TerminaTHOR said:


> Wait are we going to have playable Edo kage Dlc?



Sound Four? obviously not in this game as they arent relevant to the story let alone Shippuden as a whole. Their last chance is Gens 2. and we don't know yet, it might be so, but i wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## Alicia (May 15, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> The joke of you threatening to put me on your ignore list.



let's get this over with


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> let's get this over with



Not until you acknowledge your disdainful behaviour.


----------



## Gaiash (May 15, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> No, I'm sure you're just lying by now so you can have something to rebut about. Your the one talking about your special "Fantasy Team-Ups" all the time.. Are you really going to tell me that you haven't noticed about 12% of characters not having all support types? Really?


I just leave support types at their default.


----------



## Daxter (May 15, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> To be honest most glitches haven't caught my attention. The slowing down when three or four supports are summoned together is the only one I notice. So I'm fine with character DLC being a priority. Plus if they need to reprogram the game to make the DLC work then they can fix some of the glitches they're aware of while they're at it.





Aeiou said:


> Try using all Generations support types in your offline galore and then come back to me.





Gaiash said:


> I just leave support types at their default.




Because the AI is hopelessly merciful (and Super Hard is still easy as shit). Still, even offline you should be able to notice things like subbing right back into an active combo or sub ult cancels; I know this because they happened frequently to me offline during practise when I first got the game.

The glitches make offline tedious, but online dreadful, and that's the issue. A large majority of Storm players play online, and these glitches are game breaking, especially ones like the unsubbable team ult. The amount of losses one can acquire from that is a huge turn off for people. 

And Gaish, you may not use the supports on anything but their default, but support types are incredibly important depending on your strategy. It's another huge glitch for us online players. (Myself, I use the time limit strategy to get supports I want right now, even if it's annoying.)

I'm actually going to erase my Gens' data and reinstall S3 on my main account. I tried it on my other one and it does get rid of the glitch, even if it's a pain to do. I don't mind reacquiring all the characters via cash, especially since most of the characters I use are immediately available from the beginning.


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Because the AI is hopelessly merciful (and Super Hard is still easy as shit). Still, even offline you should be able to notice things like subbing right back into an active combo or sub ult cancels; I know this because they happened frequently to me offline during practise when I first got the game.
> 
> The glitches make offline tedious, but online dreadful, and that's the issue. A large majority of Storm players play online, and these glitches are game breaking, especially ones like the unsubbable team ult. The amount of losses one can acquire from that is a huge turn off for people.
> 
> And Gaish, you may not use the supports on anything but their default, but support types are incredibly important depending on your strategy. It's another huge glitch for us online players. (Myself, I use the time limit strategy to get supports I want right now, even if it's annoying.)



But that doesn't matter. As long as Gaiash and Gaiash alone is satisfied, these problems are nonexistent. 

​


----------



## Gaiash (May 15, 2013)

Daxter said:


> The glitches make offline tedious, but online dreadful, and that's the issue. A large majority of Storm players play online, and these glitches are game breaking, especially ones like the unsubbable team ult. The amount of losses one can acquire from that is a huge turn off for people.


I wasn't saying that they're not there. Only that I don't notice most of them. It was in answer to why some of us are interested in the idea of DLC characters instead of fixing glitches. I simply said why I was.



Daxter said:


> And Gaish, you may not use the supports on anything but their default, but support types are incredibly important depending on your strategy. It's another huge glitch for us online players. (Myself, I use the time limit strategy to get supports I want right now, even if it's annoying.)


I don't doubt that. I just feel that the way I play that their default support settings are fine.

I'm not saying your problems aren't valid, I'm sure they are. This was all because of Aeiou's question


Aeiou said:


> Are you people even concerned about DLC characters at this moment? Wouldn't you rather have glitches patched rather than more characters with the same glitches?


Of course he likes to make it seem like I'm just being selfish and ignorant of those who play other ways just because I answered his question from the perspective of someone who isn't exposed to many glitches.

Of course I'm more interested in seeing more characters than fixing glitches I don't know about. That doesn't mean I don't think they should be fixed, only that as I don't notice them they don't effect my interest in potential DLC. That's all.


----------



## Alicia (May 15, 2013)

People, people! Please, We're talking about Gaiash after all


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Daxter (May 15, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


>


----------



## Alicia (May 15, 2013)

I want to scold the CEO.


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Of course he likes to make it seem like I'm just being selfish and ignorant of those who play other ways just because I answered his question from the perspective of someone who isn't exposed to many glitches.
> 
> Of course I'm more interested in seeing more characters than fixing glitches I don't know about. That doesn't mean I don't think they should be fixed, only that as I don't notice them they don't effect my interest in potential DLC. That's all.



I'm not making you seem like anything. I asked you the question you pseudo-ignored: The one who's always going up in arms about his "Fantasial Support Mixups" hasn't noticed that all Generations characters don't have all support types. And you're telling me that you only use default support types. If you're restricting your gameplay to the point where you're oblivious of how the game actually works, to the point where you're going to say the game is fine because you don't notice these glitches (the glitches you're not noticing because you're basically not playing the game to its fullest), and then being so quick as to say that I'm making it seem like you're ignorant... Even though I didn't imply that, I wouldn't be wrong in saying so.


----------



## Alicia (May 15, 2013)

^Damn dem rhetoric skills


----------



## Gaiash (May 15, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> People, people! Please, We're talking about Gaiash after all


What's that supposed to mean?



Aeiou said:


> I'm not making you seem like anything.


"As long as Gaiash and Gaiash alone is satisfied, *these problems are nonexistent*. "



Aeiou said:


> I asked you the question you pseudo-ignored: The one who's always going up in arms about his "Fantasial Support Mixups" hasn't noticed that all Generations characters don't have all support types. And you're telling me that you only use default support types.


I answered the question. I said I use the default support types. I don't notice which characters have which support types for that reason.



Aeiou said:


> If you're restricting your gameplay to the point where you're oblivious of how the game actually works, to the point where you're going to say the game is fine because you don't notice these glitches


I said I'm fine with the game. I stated that I'm sure you guys are right with your complaints, it's just I personally don't notice them so I can still enjoy the game.



Aeiou said:


> (the glitches you're not noticing because you're basically not playing the game to its fullest)


Because I don't need to. I personally have more fun playing it the way I do. Again I'm not saying they don't exist, I'm not saying they're not a problem and I'm not saying they shouldn't be fixed. I'm just saying that as I don't really encounter them I shouldn't let them get in the way of things I think will be a fun addition to the game. That's all.


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> What's that supposed to mean?
> 
> 
> "As long as Gaiash and Gaiash alone is satisfied, *these problems are nonexistent*. "
> ...



Then you're saying it at the wrong time. Whenever we're discussing an issue with the game, whenever we're talking about things we'd like to be fixed or things that need to be changed, you unnecessarily come out of no where with your "I don't experience these problems, so the game is perfect to me."

_Person A: There are a lot of glitches that need to be addressed in this game.

Person B: *adding to the conversation* I agree, CC2 also needs to work on balancing.

Gaiash: I don't experience any glitches and I don't play online so this game is wonderful._

Every single time... You spend more time bringing up things that don't need to be said at the time, and then spend more time rephrasing yourself to make it sound like you weren't being ignorant instead of actually building upon the conversation. Just my 2 yen.


----------



## Gaiash (May 15, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Then you're saying it at the wrong time. Whenever we're discussing an issue with the game, whenever we're talking about things we'd like to be fixed or things that need to be changed, you unnecessarily come out of no where with your "I don't experience these problems, so the game is perfect to me."


But in this particular case it was more about the idea that CC2 might make character DLC. That was why I answered. I just wanted to say that as someone who doesn't encounter most glitches it made sense I wasn't focusing on them and was more interested in new DLC than a bug patch.



Aeiou said:


> Every single time... You spend more time bringing up things that don't need to be said at the time, and then spend more time rephrasing yourself to make it sound like you weren't being ignorant instead of actually building upon the conversation. Just my 2 yen.


I do this because I'm bad at explaining. I have autism and part of what that effects is my communication. So when I feel that what I was trying to say isn't how people are seeing it I try my best to explain better. Sometimes this results in me over explaining and sounding worse which seems to be the case here.

The thing is while I may not be good at explaining or discussion I still like taking part in discussions. The same can be said about gaming really, I'm not great at gaming (I can do well in PVP but I wouldn't say I'm skilled) but I still love playing video games.

Sorry if I'm over explaining again.


----------



## Random (May 15, 2013)

This is quite an interesting argument , especially since I agree with both sides on certain things.


----------



## Aeiou (May 15, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> But in this particular case it was more about the idea that CC2 might make character DLC. That was why I answered. *I just wanted to say that as someone who doesn't encounter most glitches it made sense I wasn't focusing on them* and was more interested in new DLC than a bug patch.



If these aren't glitches you encounter, then the current conversation shouldn't be your field of interest. We're talking about things you don't encounter, so making bold statements of things you don't experience wouldn't be the wisest decision, would it? I'm not telling you what to say, but a _"I don't experience these glitches, but it sounds like they need to be fixed"_ would sound better than _"I don't see these glitches, so the game is fine"_.. don't you think?



> I do this because I'm bad at explaining. I have autism and part of what that effects is my communication. So when I feel that what I was trying to say isn't how people are seeing it I try my best to explain better. Sometimes this results in me over explaining and sounding worse which seems to be the case here.
> 
> The thing is while I may not be good at explaining or discussion I still like taking part in discussions. The same can be said about gaming really, I'm not great at gaming (I can do well in PVP but I wouldn't say I'm skilled) but I still love playing video games.
> 
> Sorry if I'm over explaining again.



I won't treat you any different because you have autism, though. You seem normal and type like a normal person, so I respond to you as I would respond to anyone else. There's no need to apologize.. maybe you should embrace faults you believe you see in yourself and address the situation instead of being rash. I'm not saying you need improvements.. just the act of improving oneself is smiled upon.


----------



## Motochika (May 15, 2013)

I feel like this is how the conversation has developed. 
Everyone: GAMEZ HAZ PROBLEMS!
GAIASH: NO GAIZ I EZ HAPPY WITH MINISKIRT NARUTO. GAME HAZ NO PROBLEMS!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 16, 2013)

Utakata said:


> meh im bored. so i made a giant wishlist of DLC that would be awesome for this game... probably never gonna happen, but i can dream cant i? :/



Not bad, most of them are a huge must for future costumes in DLC. The ones I could do without are eyes-bandaged black clothes Sasuke, the first Zabuza cloth that looks the same to the one we play as (Kirigakure flak jacket Zabuza is good though), crippled Nagato and Kabuto's true form. That could be his Awakening for Snake Hood Kabuto. I would add Oonoki's injured costume too after he took the impact of Madara's meteor too.

And while we're still talking about damaged costumes we might as well think of the state Sasuke's outfit was at the end of the Danzou fight and Naruto's current torn jumpsuit from latest chapters.

I'm down with the rest of them.


----------



## Random (May 16, 2013)

The people that everyone bashes in here keeps changing. First it was FlamesofYouth, then Positive_Emotions, then FlamesofPositiveEmotion, now it's Gaiash. If Gaiash leaves, then I might be next in line 

On topic: If CC2 actually learns what a patch is, I will be flabbergasted.


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 16, 2013)

^ I forgot about that actually, though that was fucking annoying coming in and seeing new posts every few minutes "updating" us with _confirmed!!!!!!_ news that he / she had found in Youtube comments lmao.

Don't worry though, I am sure they'll be back for Storm 4 / Gens 2 to tell us all about how they have seen it confirmed that Luffy, Kubo and Obama are all going to be playable characters


----------



## Gaiash (May 16, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> If these aren't glitches you encounter, then the current conversation shouldn't be your field of interest. We're talking about things you don't encounter, so making bold statements of things you don't experience wouldn't be the wisest decision, would it? I'm not telling you what to say, but a _"I don't experience these glitches, but it sounds like they need to be fixed"_ would sound better than _"I don't see these glitches, so the game is fine"_.. don't you think?


Fair enough. Though I feel both statements don't clash. I do think the game is fine at its basic level, but these glitches do seem to be a problem for those who play at a higher level than me that should be fixed and I'm sorry if it seemed like I just didn't care.



Aeiou said:


> I won't treat you any different because you have autism, though.


I respect that. I only brought up my autism because I felt it was relevant to my explanation. I do feel it effects my explaining and conversation skills but I have a high functioning level of autism so it's not like I was saying "pity me for I have autism" (in fact I feel my autism has done more good for me than bad), I just figured it made more sense than just saying I'm bad at explaining/conversation and getting a "well duh" reply.



Aeiou said:


> You seem normal and type like a normal person, so I respond to you as I would respond to anyone else. There's no need to apologize.. maybe you should embrace faults you believe you see in yourself and address the situation instead of being rash. I'm not saying you need improvements.. just the act of improving oneself is smiled upon.


Thanks. I just felt I was being cornered in this case.


----------



## Aeiou (May 16, 2013)

Random said:


> The people that everyone bashes in here keeps changing. First it was FlamesofYouth, then Positive_Emotions, then FlamesofPositiveEmotion, now it's Gaiash. If Gaiash leaves, then I might be next in line



Who knows.. maybe I'll be next. I say bring it.


----------



## Iruel (May 16, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Not bad, most of them are a huge must for future costumes in DLC. The ones I could do without are eyes-bandaged black clothes Sasuke, the first Zabuza cloth that looks the same to the one we play as (Kirigakure flak jacket Zabuza is good though), crippled Nagato and Kabuto's true form. That could be his Awakening for Snake Hood Kabuto. I would add Oonoki's injured costume too after he took the impact of Madara's meteor too.
> 
> And while we're still talking about damaged costumes we might as well think of the state Sasuke's outfit was at the end of the Danzou fight and Naruto's current torn jumpsuit from latest chapters.
> 
> I'm down with the rest of them.



ehh i liked shirtless Zabuza with the cow colored armbands and legbands plus suspenders. 
The white hair and skeletal like bony Nagato made him look kinda creepy and badass in a way to me, the normal Nagato we have is a bit plain. (plus, he looks like hes 20, when hes around 40-ish years old lol.) And thats true, about onoki. with his hair all loose and all beat up he looks badass.

and i wanted something different for Sasuke EMS; that grey/white shirt is getting old and tacky. besides, i think indigo goes well with Sasuke. Certainly better PJs than that PJ Naruto we had in Storm 1.


----------



## Daxter (May 16, 2013)

This thread. 


See what CC2 does to everyone? They're an enemy to the people. Get your pitchforks.


----------



## Aeiou (May 16, 2013)

It might have been their prolonged plan all along.. to destroy the Naruto community more than it's already crumbling.


----------



## Alicia (May 16, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> It might have been their prolonged plan all along.. to destroy the Naruto community more than it's already crumbling.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 16, 2013)

It's time for a revolution

The 1st Great Naruto Fandom World War


----------



## Aeiou (May 16, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> It's time for a revolution
> 
> The 987654312345th Great Naruto Fandom World War



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Gaiash (May 16, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> It's time for a revolution
> 
> The 1st Great Naruto Fandom World War


I'm pretty sure the first was NaruHina vs NaruSaku. And it's still going.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 17, 2013)

Utakata said:


> ehh i liked shirtless Zabuza with the cow colored armbands and legbands plus suspenders.
> The white hair and skeletal like bony Nagato made him look kinda creepy and badass in a way to me, the normal Nagato we have is a bit plain. (plus, he looks like hes 20, when hes around 40-ish years old lol.) And thats true, about onoki. with his hair all loose and all beat up he looks badass.
> 
> and i wanted something different for Sasuke EMS; that grey/white shirt is getting old and tacky. besides, i think indigo goes well with Sasuke. Certainly better PJs than that PJ Naruto we had in Storm 1.



Ah I see. Though I think I know why they chose that other look for Zabuza, is because he looks more "in tune" with his Seven Swordsmen theme. Specially with the bandages around his neck, an aesthetic trait he shares with his other partners of the group in terms of design.

I actually think red-haired Nagato is badass.  

At least his PJs were seen in the manga so they are valid in a way unlike the many outfits that they gave him.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 17, 2013)

Does anybody have any advice in taking down the six Jinchuuriki in the final boss battle?

Because I've retried at least twenty fucking times and it's mindboggling how shitty CC2 treated this encounter. You can't even finish a fucking combo against one opponent because Utakata happens to throw bubbles, one of which is enough to disrupt said combo and thus make it ridiculously frustrating to play. Roshi's magma is some wretched bullshit, as well.

It's also infuriating because CC2 saw it fit to give each and every one of the Jinchuuriki three health bars, but leave yours with only two, which doesn't recharge in the subsequent fight with the Bijuu? What the fuck is up with that?

Fuck the story mode, seriously.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 17, 2013)

^In my own experience, that first portion of the fight is a-lot easier if you focus on Roshi first. Also, substitution logs and health items are a big help. I try to heal back to max when finishing off the last Jin, so the next portion will be less of a hassle. That fight is actually fun for me now.

The Bijuu are a different matter 



Aeiou said:


> Fixed for accuracy.





Gaiash said:


> I'm pretty sure the first was NaruHina vs NaruSaku. And it's still going.



But this is first war for everyone's benefit


----------



## Gaiash (May 17, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> But this is first war for everyone's benefit


So was the Fourth Great Ninja War. They still counted the previous wars.


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Does anybody have any advice in taking down the six Jinchuuriki in the final boss battle?
> 
> Because I've retried at least twenty fucking times and it's mindboggling how shitty CC2 treated this encounter. You can't even finish a fucking combo against one opponent because Utakata happens to throw bubbles, one of which is enough to disrupt said combo and thus make it ridiculously frustrating to play. Roshi's magma is some wretched bullshit, as well.
> 
> ...



Fuck story mode indeed, indubitably so.

I suggest you defeat Roshi first, and then Utakata, or one of those two in any order you see fit. The rest aren't much of a problem. You should take out Han after that because his air-stomping can be annoying. Completely fill your ninja weapon slots with health potions; all 4 of them if you can. When you have one Jin left and s/he's at low health, use your potions to full health (or as far as you can muster). As for the next part of the boss battle, you only win through the grace of Jashin.


----------



## Motochika (May 18, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Does anybody have any advice in taking down the six Jinchuuriki in the final boss battle?
> 
> Because I've retried at least twenty fucking times and it's mindboggling how shitty CC2 treated this encounter. You can't even finish a fucking combo against one opponent because Utakata happens to throw bubbles, one of which is enough to disrupt said combo and thus make it ridiculously frustrating to play. Roshi's magma is some wretched bullshit, as well.
> 
> ...



Use bentos. Most favorably the no guard break bento. Also use the heath items. Dodge, Duck, Dive, and Dodge again.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 18, 2013)

ATM is only at the Base Jinchurikki fight, which is _relatively _easy (At least I found it to be so, but it can be annoying, but either way, Aeiou is pretty much spot on). Heaven help you in the next bout 

Fucking Choumei......the memories...oh the horrible memories


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 18, 2013)

Anyone else have a problem with Pain's chakra rods? Shit can actually stop you from moving 

Was this a problem in Generations?


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> *Anyone else have a problem with Pain's chakra rods? Shit can actually stop you from moving *
> 
> Was this a problem in Generations?




Yup, his rods stop you dead in your tracks, and it can be linked into a nonstop barrage of them. It wasn't like that in Gens (or apparent to me, anyways). So it's yet again one of CC2's magnificently useless modifications of chars for Storm 3.


----------



## Daxter (May 18, 2013)

Yeah the only way to a escape a non-stop attack of Pain's rods is to sub or wait till he runs out of chakra. It's bullshit, but as Aeiou said, CC2's genius at play and hardly a surprise. He can keep you in place and take huge chunks of damage off you if you don't want to give up your subs just by using those rods.


----------



## Vash (May 19, 2013)

I have no idea why, but I was in the mood to play some Storm 3 earlier (I'm crazy I know). I was playing some awesome guy online, who didn't make me hate the game lol. So since I'm in this mood, if anyone in the thread wants to fight give me your psn and I'll add you.


----------



## Alicia (May 19, 2013)

DaftVirgin (watch out for capital V).


----------



## Aeiou (May 19, 2013)

Jak said:


> I have no idea why, but I was in the mood to play some Storm 3 earlier (I'm crazy I know). I was playing some awesome guy online, who didn't make me hate the game lol. So since I'm in this mood, if anyone in the thread wants to fight give me your psn and I'll add you.



Dear great overlord Diana, the time has finally come, where Jak is in the mood for Storm and actually is willing to show his vigour to us mere mortals. Mr. Jak, I'm sure I have you already (you're woopa, right?), but in case my dementia is acting up again, my PSN is Skyxen. I've been in the Storm mood too after SSF4 has been pissing me off, so I look forward to our potential encounter.  And that goes for the rest of you who are afraid to lock fists on Storm.


----------



## Alicia (May 19, 2013)

Aeiou, you fight against him. he's been kicking my ass for the past hour...


----------



## Daxter (May 19, 2013)

No, now I'm left out. When I'm done chores someone better fight me too!


----------



## Vash (May 19, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Dear great overlord Diana, the time has finally come, where Jak is in the mood for Storm and actually is willing to show his vigour to us mere mortals. Mr. Jak, I'm sure I have you already (you're woopa, right?), but in case my dementia is acting up again, my PSN is Skyxen. I've been in the Storm mood too after SSF4 has been pissing me off, so I look forward to our potential encounter.  And that goes for the rest of you who are afraid to lock fists on Storm.



Lol, just message me the next time you see me on PS3, I'll fight you yo.

Yeah I'm woopa.



Daftvirgin said:


> Aeiou, you fight against him. he's been kicking my ass for the past hour...



It wasn't that bad, you won some matches too 



Daxter said:


> No, now I'm left out. When I'm done chores someone better fight me too!



Dax will body us all. Well, beats me often enough


----------



## Aeiou (May 19, 2013)

Jak said:


> Lol, just message me the next time you see me on PS3, I'll fight you yo.
> 
> Yeah I'm woopa.



Better not 'woopa' my ass.  _*badum tsh*_

Well my villainous brother's using the PS3 at the moment. I'll log in once he's had his fill.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CWfOcXSaMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Random (May 20, 2013)

Oh noes, the vowels have been banned!


----------



## Skywalker (May 20, 2013)

He hasn't been banned in forever, what did he do?


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 20, 2013)

So it's official - I have now sold the game. I took advantage of ebay's free listings last weekend and put it on there, bidding ended yesterday and I posted the game out today.

After postage and fees etc I got just slightly under ?24 / $36 for the game which I am happy enough with. Despite the flaws I still got a lot of hours out of the game, plus that is most of what I originally paid for it anyway.

Also fffffuuuuuu why is Aeiou banned again?!   Hope it's just a temp ban like last time


----------



## Aeiou (May 20, 2013)

Random said:


> Oh noes, the vowels have been banned!





Skywalker said:


> He hasn't been banned in forever, what did he do?





Kamen Rider said:


> Also fffffuuuuuu why is Aeiou banned again?!   Hope it's just a temp ban like last time



Who's banned? Aeiou? Nah man. Aeiou is right here. 



Kamen Rider said:


> So it's official - I have now sold the game. I took advantage of ebay's free listings last weekend and put it on there, bidding ended yesterday and I posted the game out today.
> 
> After postage and fees etc I got just slightly under ?24 / $36 for the game which I am happy enough with. Despite the flaws I still got a lot of hours out of the game, plus that is most of what I originally paid for it anyway.



'Tis a shame you left so soon. It was looking like the Storm phase was rising again just yesterday. You shall be missed. Do visit the thread every once in a blue moon, will you?


----------



## Karyu Endan (May 21, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Anyone else have a problem with Pain's chakra rods? Shit can actually stop you from moving
> 
> Was this a problem in Generations?



I know this is really uncalled for but...

This is accurate to the series. 

Pain puts rods in you, then Pain uses his chakra to immobilize you. That's one application of how they work, and how Pain immobilized Naruto during their fight. The rods are *supposed to* stop you from moving.

Perhaps this is part of CC2's claim that they are balancing according to canon depiction, as BS as the result actually is (Kiba/Tenten > Sannin, really?). The change to Pain's rods to make them immobilize you may have been a deliberate buff to make Pain both more powerful and more accurate to the source material. At least they don't have homing...


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 21, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Who's banned? Aeiou? Nah man. Aeiou is right here.


I should have known they couldn't keep you down for long 



Aeiou said:


> 'Tis a shame you left so soon. It was looking like the Storm phase was rising again just yesterday. You shall be missed. Do visit the thread every once in a blue moon, will you?


 I'm glad to be rid of the game to be honest, every time I played it just got on my nerves 

I shall still drop in now and again too so no worries there. I still hope the next Storm can get me interested in the series again, but I am not holding my breath on that


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 22, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> I know this is really uncalled for but...
> 
> This is accurate to the series.
> 
> ...


It's a nice detail, and I don't mind it on it's own (I do still enjoy Single-Player..), but it's abused rather shamelessly. I mean I like when games like this stay true to canon, but it's got the potential to shatter competition with other people.

At least with a series like Naruto, where powers are _heavily_ varied. Budokai never had these kinds of issues because all DBZ boiled down to was speed, strength and a ki attack or so. Most of which served the same exact purpose (blow stuff up)  


With that in mind along with the recent chapter of Naruto, I don't even know if I could get behind another Storm game. Due to the trouble of


*Spoiler*: __ 



KCM Minato 

I mean _*really*_...

Storm could very well collapse in on itself if that got into any game..Mark my words


----------



## GunX2 (May 22, 2013)

Made it to Sage rank online. 

I would like to face one of you guys.....i'll go easy on you.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke Hokage costume for STORM 4.


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2013)

spoiler tag that shit!


----------



## Iruel (May 22, 2013)

GOD DAMN IT.
Now in Storm 4, Minato is going to be even more OP...


----------



## Skywalker (May 22, 2013)

Hashirama and Minato for top tier.


----------



## Vash (May 22, 2013)

You think it's bad enough Minato has invincibility frames during his awakened jutsu? 

Storm 4 he will be invincible 100% of the match


----------



## Aeiou (May 22, 2013)

OP just get more OP. UP just get more UP. It's like life.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

BM and KCM Naruto should be two seperate characters not just an awakening why cant CC2 do this ffs. 

Also Good Boy Sasuke in storm 4 for the lulz. And "True Power" Sakura for top tier. 

And Minato KCM awakening is going to be overkill. I bet his substitution jutsu has an attack included while teleporting behind the enemy lol


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 23, 2013)

Storm 4 Minato's ougi will be transporting you to a shower where he will have his way with you


----------



## Aeiou (May 23, 2013)

Kamen Rider said:


> Storm 4 Minato's ougi will be transporting you to a shower where he will have his way with you



Minato has been having his way with us since Storm 2.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 24, 2013)

I'm getting tired fighting so many Minato R1 L1 nonsense all the time! Especially when he does NOTHING but run away, supports, IA L1 R1


----------



## PositiveEmotions (May 24, 2013)

How is everyone doing its been awhile since i been here


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2013)

Jak said:


> You think it's bad enough Minato has invincibility frames during his awakened jutsu?
> 
> Storm 4 he will be invincible 100% of the match


but almost every one will get the nine tails chakra aura mode.:amazed ,might not be as strong as BM and KCM but still a power up.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 24, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> How is everyone doing its been awhile since i been here



I'm doing quite well personally, thanks :3

But as for Storm 3, we have a unanimous "LOL"


----------



## Red Raptor (May 25, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I'm doing quite well personally, thanks :3
> 
> But as for Storm 3, we have a unanimous "LOL"



I know right? I met a Kisame player who does nothing but call out his itachi and Tobi supports, charge and keep doing his ougi. His ougi is so freaking cheap as it eats up your subs and catches you in it. I got caught twice unfortunately due to guard break (WTH RIGHT, this ougi?!?) but still managed to kill him with tenten's close range combos (O O, [ ] [ ] ..., IA, O O, jump air combo, CD, air combo SLASH!!!). One of the few I sent a rude message to. LOL


----------



## PositiveEmotions (May 25, 2013)

Eh i dont really play the game anymore


----------



## Red Raptor (May 25, 2013)

It's kinda sad how the thread, and this game, is dying. Sigh. Cc2 really screwed up big time with Storm 3. I remember just a few months ago how quickly the threads were moving and how excited we were


----------



## PositiveEmotions (May 25, 2013)

Lol ik what you mean today i played the game and i beat allot of high rank users considering im still a train lol


----------



## G (May 26, 2013)

sold the game and got me some 3ds games
worth it.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (May 26, 2013)

I feel shame that I lasted longer with Storm 2 than this game did. Then again, Storm 2 was my first Naruto game outside the Revolution series. This game just didn't have the "impact" I hoped for. But, I replayed a bit this weekend.

- Madara's combos, they should have left out the Susano swords and given him a regular one.
- Sasuke vs Samurai and Darui vs Zetsu.. not as fun as I thought it would be.
- No BM Naruto, Edo Kages or Sage Kabuto.
- Story mode - their style is just not to my liking, but that's okay. I'm more of an 'escort this person to safety and watch out for roguenins' than a 'gather ingredients while fighting your friends or clones'. That said, Zetsu hiding throughout the world makes more sense then cursed dolls. But this game needs roguenins that pops up every now and then.

+ Some of the characters, like Darui, Mifune and EMS Sasuke are plain awesome. And of course, Madara and Tobi has brutal fireattacks that makes me wonder how many that uses them as supports.

But yeah, I tired pretty quickly of it. I hated the lass boss fight, and didn't care what grade I got, I just wanted to get past it.


----------



## Alicia (May 26, 2013)

G said:


> sold the game and got me some 3ds games
> worth it.



What 3DS games?


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 26, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> It's kinda sad how the thread, and this game, is dying. Sigh. Cc2 really screwed up big time with Storm 3. I remember just a few months ago how quickly the threads were moving and how excited we were


 Yeah I have to agree, looking back those were some pretty fun times moving through pages and threads so fast talking about the latest news (or speculating ourselves).

It's a real shame the game turned out the way it did because there could have been tournaments and battles etc in this thread which would have been nice. I know technically there was nothing stopping us arranging them anyway (and some effort was made), but most people cba due to the game itself not being that good.

I wasn't around much on the forum during Gens, but I had hoped Storm 3 would make things interesting for the thread before I knew what it would be like. I am still hoping Storm 4 / Gens 2 is an improvement so it will make people want to play again, but not only is it hard to have faith in CC2, but I am also sure plenty of people won't be so willing to fork out for their next game after feeling letdown by Storm 3 which = less players to start with


----------



## Alicia (May 26, 2013)

I somehow feel UNS3 = xBone


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 26, 2013)

That's not fair Daft 

This game actually has some redeeming qualities

XBox One can't compare


----------



## Skywalker (May 26, 2013)

Even Storm 3 can't compare to the pile of shit that is Xbox One.


----------



## Aeiou (May 27, 2013)

We should all get together and celebrate the shit that is Storm 3 with a tournament.


----------



## Grimsley (May 27, 2013)

anyone here wanna play a few rounds? psn: jackieshann , message me.


----------



## Aeiou (May 27, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> anyone here wanna play a few rounds? psn: jackieshann , message me.



I'm a little busy at the moment, Mr. Shann, but I already have your PSN. Next time I'm on I'll be sure to message you.  Good lad!


----------



## galvao18 (May 28, 2013)

So, what *is* the best naruto game when it comes to fighting mechanics?


----------



## bigduo209 (May 28, 2013)

galvao18 said:


> So, what *is* the best naruto game when it comes to fighting mechanics?



There's the Clash of Ninja/Gekitou Ninja Taisen (GameCube and Wii) series I've heard from others, but I haven't really played those aside from one demo.

And then there is Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3 (PS2) which I thought was a well done game with plenty of hidden depth in it's simple approach (sorta like Super Smash Bros).


----------



## Suigetsu (May 28, 2013)

galvao18 said:


> So, what *is* the best naruto game when it comes to fighting mechanics?



naruto ultimate ninja 3 or narutimate hero 3 for ps2.

And storm generations "its not perfect but its the best in the storm series so far"


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 28, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> naruto ultimate ninja 3 or narutimate hero 3 for ps2.
> 
> And storm generations "its not perfect but its the best in the storm series so far"


lol no those game doent reflect how naruto character fights.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

says the guy who faps on aliens


----------



## Skywalker (May 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> says the guy who faps on aliens


Gotta love shitty cartoon network shows.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

No srsly he posted a hentai pic of... Cartoon Network alien sex in the BH


----------



## Iruel (May 28, 2013)

lol Accel 2>>>>>>>>>>all other naruto games.


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

DBZ games > Naruto games


----------



## Iruel (May 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> DBZ games > Naruto games



meh. hardly, most of them suck.


----------



## Vash (May 28, 2013)

Utakata said:


> lol Accel 2>>>>>>>>>>all other naruto games.



I can agree with this



Daftvirgin said:


> DBZ games > Naruto games



And I can sorta agree with this as well. I loved the shit out of Budokai 3 and Tenkaichi 2.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 28, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> DBZ games > Naruto games


not to me every one in DBZ fight almost the same whit Naruto character have different moves even the ones that are similar like Lee-Guy and Neji-Hinata.


----------



## Iruel (May 28, 2013)

If there was ever a continuation of the Accel/Ultimate Ninja series with a roster equal or greater than that of Storm 3, id never touch another Storm game again lololol.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 29, 2013)

Utakata said:


> meh. hardly, most of them suck.



Doesn't matter. Tenkaichi 3 and Budokai 3 shit on all other Nardo games combined


----------



## Suigetsu (May 29, 2013)

Utakata said:


> lol Accel 2>>>>>>>>>>all other naruto games.



accel 2? you must mean accel 3, either that or you are trolling.

Accel 2 had a huge problem, the freaking supports. That ruined the game, furthermore the cheese was beyond everything.


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Doesn't matter. Tenkaichi 3 and Budokai 3 shit on all other Nardo games combined


Basically. 

The difference between a Naruto game and a DBZ game is like comparing Yamcha to Vegito.


----------



## Daxter (May 29, 2013)

Yeah I still play this game.


Problem? 



[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## Iruel (May 29, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> accel 2? you must mean accel 3, either that or you are trolling.
> 
> Accel 2 had a huge problem, the freaking supports. That ruined the game, furthermore the cheese was beyond everything.



lol what? the supports werent that bad. you must be trolling. Accel 3 was a watered down shit of a game.

and lol DBZ games. you mean the types where most of the characters fight exactly the same? 

Budokai 3 was pretty good, nice nostalgia there but the other games were mediocre at best.

Oh, and i found out War Kankuro has a secret factor quote against Sasori...
good job lazyconnect2. You put in time to make that but fail to give us an Edo Sasori character?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 29, 2013)

Tenkaichi 3 and Budokai 3 kick this game to the curb, at least in terms of game balance.


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Tenkaichi 3 and Budokai 3 kick this game to the curb, at least in terms of game balance.


 Re-playability as well, I'd say, I could play either of them for hours still, Storm 3 gets dull after a match.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Motochika (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (May 31, 2013)




----------



## G (May 31, 2013)

edo kages1!11!1!!1!!!!111!!!!!1!1!1!1"1'3:&;&8/


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 31, 2013)

Utakata said:


> l-oh-fucking-l. This is CC2... so nope, expect that you have to buy Storm 3.5 all over again. xD
> 
> Oh, and t*he Amazon links dont work.* So it probably isnt real, considering it was only ever on a European Amazon.


its seems Amazon removed the pages.


----------



## Alicia (May 31, 2013)

UNSG can't even compare with this trolling


----------



## bigduo209 (May 31, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> accel 2? you must mean accel 3, either that or you are trolling.
> 
> Accel 2 had a huge problem, the freaking supports. That ruined the game, furthermore the cheese was beyond everything.


Accel 3 was the PSP game with the Storm games' controls and shortened ougis to save memory on the PSP, that was weakest game in the series. But you're right about Accel 2 introducing supports in the 1st place, it certainly didn't add anything to make the series better.

Ultimate Ninja 3 and Accel 1 still hold top spot imo.



Hydro Spiral said:


> Tenkaichi 3 and Budokai 3 kick this game to the curb, at least in terms of game balance.


 That and a wealth of game modes to choose from, but those games definitely put more effort into balancing things.

Makes you wonder what the hell went wrong with CC2 in transitioning from the PS2 games to the Storm games on PS3/360. The original PS2 games had more balancing/polish, more emphasis on character strengths/weakness for game and anime purposes alike, and actual interaction with various stages.

What happened to CC2 between then and now?


----------



## Alicia (May 31, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> What happened to CC2 between then and now?



Shippuden Kishi-syndrome


----------



## Suigetsu (May 31, 2013)

Utakata said:


> *lol what? the supports werent that bad. *you must be trolling. Accel 3 was a watered down shit of a game.




They where annoying as fuck and super spammable.
I see two way of thinking here:
1. bitching about people spamming and not going one on one.
2. Enjoying shit that can be spammed, as long as you win.

Shennanigans.

Accel 3 allowed 4 players to play with the same kind of dynamic of Narutimate hero 3, except that now everyone could awaken.

Calling it shit? Maybe you never played it and you are just upset cause you couldn't enjoy it.
For being a PSP game it was awesome, surely had it been on a ps2 or ps3 it would had been tons of times better.


----------



## Gaiash (May 31, 2013)

Jak said:


> Yeah, that won't happen. No way would CC2 miss the chance to make a lot more cash.
> 
> They've been doing it since Ultimate Ninja 1 >.>


I didn't say free. One thing I am wondering is how this'll work outside of a potential patch. With the DLC costumes will all characters be unlocked from the star or will the DLC costume for unlockable characters be available from the start but the characters still require unlocking? Will the Goku costume be there and if not will already owning it make it available?


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (May 31, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Use bentos. Most favorably the no guard break bento. Also use the heath items. Dodge, Duck, Dive, and Dodge again.



If they stuck to the manga we could be beating the beasts up with Guy and Kakashi. At least Guy gets to kill all the other 6 Swordsmen by himself  I wanted to kill the Beasts with Guy though


----------



## Motochika (May 31, 2013)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> If they stuck to the manga we could be beating the beasts up with Guy and Kakashi. At least Guy gets to kill all the other 6 Swordsmen by himself  I wanted to kill the Beasts with Guy though



Yeeeeah that was a pet peeve. Having those two added in their would've spiced things up.


----------



## Vash (Jun 1, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I didn't say free.



I didn't say free either.

If this does turn out to be true, then it will be a full retail release. There won't be a patch update for Storm 3.

It's more likely to be an Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 deal, where it can't be cross played with the previous Storm 3 game.

> New characters (Edo Kage, KinGin bros).
> All the dlc costumes.
> Fixes to some of the broken things with Storm 3 (Minato will ofc remain untouched though).
> And various other minor details.

This is all guess work right now, I don't really think this will turn out to be true. But if it does, then I bet my life it wont be available as a patch for Storm 3.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 1, 2013)

Jak said:


> I didn't say free either.
> 
> If this does turn out to be true, then it will be a full retail release. There won't be a patch update for Storm 3.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I personally hope they add more that Storm 3 doesn't have in DLC form. I think it should have.


All characters unlocked
More costumes that were in DLC
All DLC costumes except limited edition like Goku Naruto
The ability to access the Goku Naruto DLC
All PTS characters
All supports from Generations
New stages and stages that didn't get transferred over from Generations


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2013)

Is Minato a top tier? His moveset is unfair lol. Long range tilt and grab. And invincible L1 and R1 specials during awakening lol.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 1, 2013)

Mein comrades, what did I miss?


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 1, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Mein comrades, what did I miss?


Super Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Arcade Edition


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 1, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Super Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Arcade Edition



They're gonna pull a capcom and do what they did with SSF4?  It's probably just a few unnoticeable tweaks and characters we deserved since day 1.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2013)

I think it's gonna be worse like Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3: same fucking game with same fucking bugs but with extra characters.


----------



## Iruel (Jun 1, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> They're gonna pull a capcom and do what they did with SSF4?  It's probably just a few unnoticeable tweaks and characters we deserved since day 1.



its probably not even real now, considering the only place we had any info on it was listings from some European Amazon and they removed them, so it probably was a bunch of BS. 

but if it was true I'd want:
-Much more DLC costumes  (Edo Kakuzu, Chiyo, Kimimaro, Hashirama, Tobirama, etc)
-as far as new characters? Edo Sasori, Black Zetsu, Kinkaku, GInkaku, Mangetsu and the others, Edokage, Kurotsuchi, Kitsuchi, Chojuro, Torune, Gari, Pakura. (the other 4 Kage guards dont have enough to be playable and are perfectly fine as support only).
-fixes to some bullshit glitches (Chomei's hitmarkers, Minato's invincibility frames, sometimes characters just stand their and you cant even move! and the annoying TUJ glitch.)
-not likely, but fuck why is there a disconnection frequency? That shit needs to be changed to If the player bitches out and disconnects, it's counted as a loss.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 1, 2013)

Utakata said:


> its probably not even real now, considering the only place we had any info on it was listings from some European Amazon and they removed them, so it probably was a bunch of BS.



I don't know.. everyone's acknowledged thus far that Storm 3 has been the most glitched, rushed, and incomplete game of all the series. CC2 might be administering all the glitches and trying to balance things while adding new characters, instead of giving us a patch. They keep claiming they listen to the fans.. this could be their chance to back that statement up. The only potential problem I see with this is the outrageous price they're going to make us pay.. This could backfire horrendously.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 1, 2013)

Without an extended story mode it's not worth my time. I thought they gave Storm 3 a shitty ending due to anime but considering how long they been on fillers it doesn't even matter anymore.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2013)

I guess if you're okay with fapping to alien material, you're okay with anything else as well


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 2, 2013)

i hope it get confirmed so haters gonna hate.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not bothered by this at all, coming from someone who has some history with Capcom this is nothing new.

In fact this game _needed_ a total redo being the total disaster it was.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm fine with it too but I hope they give us some unexpected bonuses. Part of Super Street Fighter IV's hype was the awaited return of Street Fighter III characters so I think we need something other than the Edo Kages and all the DLC costumes.

The rest of the Generations characters would be a start but I think upgrading supports would be the best option. I want to play as Kurotsuchi.

Oh and they should put the Second Division's battle with Zetsus in story mode.


----------



## Iruel (Jun 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I'm fine with it too but I hope they give us some unexpected bonuses. Part of Super Street Fighter IV's hype was the awaited return of Street Fighter III characters so I think we need something other than the Edo Kages and all the DLC costumes.
> 
> The rest of the Generations characters would be a start but I think upgrading supports would be the best option. I want to play as Kurotsuchi.
> 
> Oh and they should put the Second Division's battle with Zetsus in story mode.



I'd say only half of the Kage Guards Should be playable. Kurotsuchi, Torune, and Chojuro+Darui who we already have. The other 4 fit perfectly in as support only and should stay as much. We should get Edo Sasori (separate character), Black Zetsu, White Zetsu, Zetsu (b&w), Hiruko, "Scorpion" Sasori, Gari, Pakura, and then Edo costumes for Kakuzu, Chiyo, and Kimimaro.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 2, 2013)

Utakata said:


> I'd say only half of the Kage Guards Should be playable. Kurotsuchi, Torune, and Chojuro+Darui who we already have. The other 4 fit perfectly in as support only and should stay as much.


True but I wouldn't complain if we got the full set.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2013)

I also think that "Full Burst" thing is fake, I rather have a sequel of Generations but with each character's storyline having an ellaborate story mode for their stories and that it picks up from where we left off in the arc by either over-ruling the ending of Tobi's and Madara's fight. Keep the Bijuudama clash of Bijuu Naruto vs the Bijuus and then make Gai and Kakashi arrive then. The same thing goes with Madara's, just remove Muu/Kabuto arriving and have Madara continue the fight saying something like "is that all there is to the power of the Gokage?"

I beated the game yesterday:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked story mode, my only problems with it are not witih their own ending, but that they also skipped many parts that could've been pretty fun to play at. I would have liked if they gave us Boss fights based on Kisame's fights with Killerbee in Iron Country and against Gai (or playing as Gai with his 7 Gates opened). Darui vs Kinkaku & Ginkaku should've also been a Boss fight and the same thing goes to some of the Edo Kage fights (Muu's could've been done like Gaara vs Deidara but this time Oonoki is the one you control with Gaara as support and the 3rd Raikage's one for example). I also think they missed a great opportunity at not doing a Nagato Boss fight with KCM Naruto, Itachi and Bee as supports.

And of course, I don't know if they have a thing against Sasuke because he didn't have either a Boss fight against Danzou. I hope that they do go into a Generetions's sequel with my idea above, that way we could finally get most of his other important missed battles (Deidara, Killerbee, one from the Kage Summit because against Ei because they so teased us with that Mei fight and finally Danzou).

I also would've liked if they had QTEs during the first part of the Jinchuuriki fight with the Edo Jinchuuriki's human form, that way it would lead up to Killerbee destroying the forest. Same thing goes to the Seven Swordsmen fight.

And I agree that Choumei was very hard to beat. 

Besides those points, I liked the game's story. Still wished KCM Naruto had been his own character.




I'll post later my list of characters that I think must be in Generations 2/Storm 4.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 4, 2013)

What's this new DLC everyone's talkin bout? A new, even "specialer" costume for Naruto?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 4, 2013)

Foxve said:


> What's this new DLC everyone's talkin bout? A new, even "specialer" costume for Naruto?



Storm 3.5, in simpler words.


----------



## Innerhype (Jun 4, 2013)

I watched Shikas' video a little while ago but now I'm intrigued...

[YOUTUBE]1e1qkyqh_ko[/YOUTUBE]
Has this been debunked or is this still kinda legit?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 4, 2013)

Innerhype said:


> I watched Shikas' video a little while ago but now I'm intrigued...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1e1qkyqh_ko[/YOUTUBE]
> Has this been debunked or is this still kinda legit?



Still kinda legit for too many beneficial reasons on CC2's part, mostly because of the money. Like I(and SC) said, they're going to pull a capcom and do what they did with SSFV4. But stupid CC2 hasn't reached that level yet. That's like an ant trying to pull out elephant feats.


----------



## Iruel (Jun 5, 2013)

looks like the Rookie 9 will have new Ougis in Storm 4 


*Spoiler*: __ 




would be a better team ougi but still.

^basically instead of making the enemy do his movements he can just use his shadow to throw them around

Ino needs some of her actual abilitiesnot that stupid flower shit. Im sure they could find ways to work this out into an Ougi.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 5, 2013)

Utakata said:


> looks like the Rookie 9 will have new Ougis in Storm 4
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


well Shino jutsu would be hard to implement and Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms is boring as both Neji's have it ,her Protective Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms  is better.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 5, 2013)

Sakura is the only one I'm interested in using in the next game.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Jumping on the Storm 4 suggestions based on recent chapters badwagon_ 



*Naruto* (Tailed Beast Mode, new slot)
Jutsu: Rasengan
Ultimate: Summon Gamakichi
Awakening: Kurama
Akakening Jutsu: Tailed Beast Bomb

*Sasuke* (costume slot)
Ultimate for Reborn Team 7: Summon snake
Awakening: Final Susanoo (or something we haven't seen yet that might earn him a new slot)
Awakening Justu: Amaterasu (or something we haven't seen yet)

*Sakura* (update)
Ultimate for War outfit: Summon slug
New Awakening: Hyakugou Seal (should be available for regular Sakura too)
Awakening Jutsu: Punching the ground

*Hinata*
Ultimate for War outfit: Lion Fist Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms

*Kiba* (update)
Ultimate for War outfit: Something in an upcoming chapter
New Awakening: Cerberus

*Shino*
Ultimate for War outfit: Summon giant bugs

*Shikamaru*
Ultimate for War outfit: Shadow Clutch

*Choji* (Storm 3 Choji officially replaces Storm 2 Choji)
Ultimate for War outfit: Something from upcoming chapter
Awakening: Butterfly mode

*Ino*
Ultimate for War outfit: Something in an upcoming chapter

*Ten Tails Fission duplicate* (just called Ten Tails in select screen)
Jutsu: Tailed Beast Bomb (small)
Ultimate: Ten Tails Fission (group charge attack)
Awakening: True Form
Awakening Jutsu: Tailed Beast Bomb


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 5, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jumping on the Storm 4 suggestions based on recent chapters badwagon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like if that's going to be her awakened jutsu the range should be massive, it's such a horrible move right now.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 5, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I feel like if that's going to be her awakened jutsu the range should be massive, it's such a horrible move right now.


I suspect it'll be unchanged, it would be nice if they updated it though.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 5, 2013)

CC2 Storm 4 plans:

"Storm 4 will be Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, Minato, and Hashirama getting updates."

"Everyone else? Fuggem'!"


----------



## Jaruka (Jun 5, 2013)

I like the idea of this 'Full Burst' thing and if it's for Steam then I will buy it on that platform instead, I'd like to see how it looks on my PC. Although, recently having invested in my computer to the point where I can play Crysis 2 on max settings I would love for there to be a good amount of options as it would look absolutely gorgeous.

However, I would not just buy a GOTY edition with the DLC in because most of it sucked (save for the Sannin costume pack) and I couldn't imagine people spending money buying the game again if it was purely costumes because they were cheap as Hell anyway. 

I don't think I would even buy it if it had the Edo Kage. I would need the Edo Kage, Seven Swordsmen and the Kin/Gin brothers. It would also be nice to see them add the rest of the PTS characters.

Not to mention actually fucking updating some of the Storm 2 characters, I mean for God's sake we need that to happen.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 5, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Not to mention actually fucking *updating *some of the Storm 2 characters, I mean for God's sake we need that to happen.



Are we talking about the same company here?


----------



## Jaruka (Jun 5, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Are we talking about the same company here?


Yeah fair enough, uhm, giving them a new tilt?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2013)

Aside from the Full Burst shitstorm, how many people still play this?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 6, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Aside from the Full Burst shitstorm, how many people still play this?



A lot of us, actually. I even still see you playing Ranked Matches with your OP characters regularly.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 7, 2013)

storm full burst..? lol u gotta be fkin kiddin me right? trash and recycle, how new


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 7, 2013)

What's this now? A Storm 3.5? If this is true, we might finally get what should've been in Storm 3 (erhmph Edo Kages and Six-Tailed Kinkaku boss fight).


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> A lot of us, actually. I even still see you playing Ranked Matches with your OP characters regularly.



I actually went and took a break from Ranked matches for a while and spent my time improving my Single Match gameplay. I gotta say, after a few weeks of improving with Single Matches, I'm dominating like I used to in Generations in Ranked matches.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 7, 2013)

After a little bit of news, all those who've left come running back.  You plebs should have stayed for the tournies.



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I actually went and took a break from Ranked matches for a while and spent my time improving my Single Match gameplay. I gotta say, after a few weeks of improving with Single Matches, I'm dominating like I used to in Generations in Ranked matches.



I haven't been playing this game in a while. Haven't been playing any PS3 games in a while, actually. Still willing to give it a go with you, as I need a good sparring partner who isn't as blatantly cheap as the rest _coughGun2Xcough_. Maybe another tournament will get you guys riled up. 

Or maybe you all want me to shut up and stop trying.


----------



## Daxter (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm still waiting. 

Still waiting.

Waiting.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 7, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I'm still waiting.
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> Waiting.



Then you need to get involved!  Good things come to those who _follow_, not wait. I started the clap, why aren't you all echoing it?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 7, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I haven't been playing this game in a while. Haven't been playing any PS3 games in a while, actually. Still willing to give it a go with you, as I need a good sparring partner who isn't as blatantly cheap as the rest _coughGun2Xcough_. Maybe another tournament will get you guys riled up.
> 
> Or maybe you all want me to shut up and stop trying.



Sure Ill go rounds with you. And ill be up to Tourneys if there is to be one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm surprised SaiyanIsland hasn't posted anything about the rumor which they occasionally do.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 8, 2013)

What's this Storm Full Burst nonsense I'm hearing about? It had better be fake (unless it's DLC) or CC2 be trollin. 

By the way, anyone else notice that the Storm developers managed to add more depth to the Nine Rookies (and Team Guy and the Sand Siblings) through the story mode than the actual writer of the series? Kishi, I am disappoint.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 8, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> What's this Storm Full Burst nonsense I'm hearing about? It had better be fake (unless it's DLC) or CC2 be trollin.



So..some UMVC3 type shit is being rumored? that will no piss a lot of people if true I'm sure. :33


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 8, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> By the way, anyone else notice that the Storm developers managed to add more depth to the Nine Rookies (and Team Guy and the Sand Siblings) through the story mode than the actual writer of the series? Kishi, I am disappoint.


It's Kishi, you should know to never have expectations with him.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 8, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> What's this Storm Full Burst nonsense I'm hearing about? It had better be fake (unless it's DLC) or CC2 be trollin.
> 
> By the way, anyone else notice that the Storm developers managed to add more depth to the Nine Rookies (and Team Guy and the Sand Siblings) through the story mode than the actual writer of the series? Kishi, I am disappoint.



The Storymode of Storm 3 is better than the manga and the game's still shit.  That tells you something.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 8, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> It's Kishi, you should know to never have expectations with him.





Aeiou said:


> The Storymode of Storm 3 is better than the manga and the game's still shit.  That tells you something.



Of course, of course. I should know better 

Am I the only one who loves the friendship letters? It's but a tiny part of the game, but I still revel in it  Especially in Storm 2 where you get to be Naruto Uzumaki, pimp of Konoha, dating every one of the Rookie Girls + Tenten and Temari


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 9, 2013)

Maybe that's why they took away one combo, so that they could implement the fourth combo as a 'new feature' in Storm 3.5. Zzz


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 9, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Maybe that's why they took away one combo, so that they could implement the fourth combo as a 'new feature' in Storm 3.5. Zzz


That would require tactical planning.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 9, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> That would require tactical planning.



It would actually require greed. Something CC2 has been festering for some time now.


----------



## Daxter (Jun 9, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Then you need to get involved!  Good things come to those who _follow_, not wait. I started the clap, why aren't you all echoing it?



Echo is my middle name.


Fine, do we set up a date or summit? I'll bring the wine?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 9, 2013)

Anybody know why they reduced the number of combos to four?

Sage Naruto's Rhino-throw was damn cool.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 9, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Echo is my middle name.
> 
> 
> Fine, do we set up a date or summit? I'll bring the wine?



I usually make an official thread for these things. I'll probably just copy/paste the Gens one. Soon, soon. 



ATastyMuffin said:


> Anybody know why they reduced the number of combos to four?
> 
> Sage Naruto's Rhino-throw was damn cool.



That's one of the many mysteries CC2 didn't give us the privilege of knowing.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 10, 2013)

They reduced it to 3, actually 

But Generations Naruto in KCM has 5 

He's got 1 extra air combo, and 1 more on the ground


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 12, 2013)

Looking forward to the cinematic QTE, button-smashing sequence for this week's chapter combo in future games.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 12, 2013)

I want to see some touchpad action for these QTE's on the PS4.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 12, 2013)

Implying it'll be a good QTE sequence and not the pathetic excuse of ones we had this game.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 12, 2013)

I was playing Ranked. I fired Tenten's explosive-tagged kunai grenades from the air; the poor air-borne Lee who had all his subs gone, actually bounced up and down three times with each successive detonation, until the third and last blast ended his life. and he had an almost full life bar left before that!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 13, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Implying it'll be a good QTE sequence and not the pathetic excuse of ones we had this game.



You have a very good point, monsieur. A very good point indeed. 



Red Raptor said:


> I was playing Ranked. I fired Tenten's explosive-tagged kunai grenades from the air; the poor air-borne Lee who had all his subs gone, actually bounced up and down three times with each successive detonation, until the third and last blast ended his life. and he had an almost full life bar left before that!



How come I never see these bizarre things when I'm online.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Wish list characters list for Gen 2/Storm 4_ 




-KCM Naruto
-Mangetsu Houzuki
-Jinpachi Munashi
-Suikazan Fuguki
-Ameyuri Ringo
-Jinin Akebino
-Kushimaru Kuriarara
-Choujuro
-Nidaime Tsuchikage/Muu
-Nidaime Mizukage
-Sandaime Raikage
-Yondaime Kazekage
-Kinkaku
-Ginkaku
-Omoi
-Karui
-Ao
-Jounin Ei
-Genin Killerbee
-Obito Uchiha (Unmasked)
-Sage Kabuto
-Fu Yamanaka
-Torune Aburame
-Kakko (the "main bad guy" from Kakashi Gaiden)
-Obito Uchiha ()
-Byakugou Seal Sakura






Skywalker said:


> Implying it'll be a good QTE sequence and not the pathetic excuse of ones we had this game.



I get the game has some glitches and other things that were annoying, but what from the Boss fights's QTEs could possibly seen as "pathetic"? Just the segment against Choumei is the most annoying thing in the story mode. But the rest?

I honestly think that is just unnecessary nitpicking.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 13, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wish list characters list for Gen 2/Storm 4_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your list is missing someone.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 14, 2013)

Your avatar was a duck.


----------



## Iruel (Jun 14, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wish list characters list for Gen 2/Storm 4_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 14, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Your avatar was a duck.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 15, 2013)

Was it a good movie?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 15, 2013)

So has that Storm 3.5 rumor been debunked yet?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 15, 2013)

Not yet. I'm not sure how long it takes to debunk things like this, or if the fact that it's taking so long makes it true.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 15, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Was it a good movie?


Yes. It's also my favourite film.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 15, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Yes. It's also my favourite film.



You should say that with a smiley face, it'll look more convincing.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 16, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You should say that with a smiley face, it'll look more convincing.


It's a movie that managed to make 4chan cry.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 16, 2013)

Thread is dying 

Will Storm 4/3.5/Gens 2 bring the love back? Find out next time


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 17, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Not yet. I'm not sure how long it takes to debunk things like this, or if the fact that it's taking so long makes it true.



Possibly. The same thing happened when that new Mewtwo form started as rumor everyone thought was fake but was confirmed to be real a month later.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 17, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> So has that Storm 3.5 rumor been debunked yet?


I hope its real.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Thread is dying
> 
> Will Storm 4/3.5/Gens 2 bring the love back? Find out next time


We just need a fc or something we can all go talk in instead of this.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 17, 2013)

I bet there will be an announcement of some sort at TGS.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 18, 2013)

Post #2000 



Gaiash said:


> It's a movie that managed to make 4chan cry.



All of 4chan. What a feat.



BlazingInferno said:


> Possibly. The same thing happened when that new Mewtwo form started as rumor everyone thought was fake but was confirmed to be real a month later.



So we're on to something, see?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 23, 2013)

It's over 2000!!! 

The lack of Naruto video game news is such a drag.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

I decided not to get this game.

I barely played Generations =/


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I decided not to get this game.
> 
> I barely played Generations =/



3 months later and no you decide not to get it? You funny Scizor


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 23, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

